#launchpad 2005-06-20
<Burgundavia> can someone take a look at bug 878 please?
<Burgundavia> it is listed twice
<mdke> Burgundavia, yo, i have forgotten to follow up on that bug that you asked me to, sorry
<Burgundavia> I have forgotten to, so it must not be heart-stopping
<mdke> no i don't think it is
<Luciph3r> hola
<mvo> bradb: is search not working right now in malone?
<mvo> bradb: is it planed that one can use the mail adress when a bug is assigned? I wanted to assign a bug to myself and tried my mail adress first (out of bugzilla habit)
<bradb> i've got a fix pending upload for that, yeah
<mvo> bradb: and now that I have assigned the task to fix a bug (#1007) to myself it does not show up in my to-do list or in my assigned bugs? 
<bradb> mvo: searching appears to work for me
<mvo> bradb: nice, thanks (about the search)
<mvo> bradb: I used the bug-id (1007) as search term
<mvo> searching for test seems to work
<bradb> mvo: ah, bug id search broke, yeah. it wasn't well tested. i plan to fix that in the very near future (like todayish :)
<mvo> bradb: ah, thanks. is there a seperate page about my open tasks? I wonder where my assigned tasks show :) 
<bradb> looking at that problem now. i expected the todo list link to work.
<mvo> bradb: I just tried to mark one bug as a duplicate of another and I got a "constraint not satisfied" error (847->845)
<bradb> 845 is a dup of 847 already.
<bradb> we need to improve our error messages though. "constraint not satisified" doesn't tell you much. ;)
<mvo> bradb: yes :)
<mvo> bradb: about the to-do list, this works now, it looks like I have two accounts in launchpad (looks like one got added automatically)
<mvo> bradb: so all is fine on the to-do list page now
<bradb> mvo: that was my concern too (the dup accounts thing). good that things are sorted out.
<wm_eddie_> What does Lanchpad run on?
<wm_eddie_> Zope?
#launchpad 2005-06-21
<carlos> wm_eddie_, yes, Zope3 
<wm_eddie_> hmm, I haven't used Zope3 before.
<wm_eddie_> looks really fast actually.
<Luciph3r> e buongiorno
<lamont__> bazaar has unaligned data internally... bad bazaar
#launchpad 2005-06-22
<Burgundavia> can someone tell me why the following link looks different from the 2nd link?
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta
<mdke> Burgundavia, you mean the content is different?
<mdke> the second link shows everything that can be translated in rosetta, not just the ubuntu stuff
<Burgundavia> yes, but the 2nd link has much less stuff in it
<mdke> Burgundavia, the second link goes by category, the first link is everything is one of those categories (Ubuntu hoary)
<mdke> if i understand correctly
<Burgundavia> oh
<Burgundavia> my thought is the first link is some auto importer
<Burgundavia> and the 2nd link is the manually added stuff to rosetta
<mdke> the first link shows the packages in hoary, which are auto imported. The second link shows ubuntu hoary, and a number of other upstream programs which have chosen to use rosetta to translate upstream
<HiddenWolf> I have to say, this is too much. I just registered on launchpad, and look at the top menu bar -> " Launchpad  distros  ubuntu  hoary  +sources  ubuntu-docs  +pots  aboutubuntu  nl  +translate  +login" 
<HiddenWolf> bit of an overload!
<carlos> HiddenWolf, ?
<HiddenWolf> it takes up 2 lines on this screen, lol
<HiddenWolf> all the navigation tabs listed out like that is just confusing
<carlos> HiddenWolf, oh, that!
<carlos> yeah, we are aware of it, but it's not a priority to fix it atm
<HiddenWolf> some serious navigational tree issues, if you ask me =)
<HiddenWolf> Suddenly becomes annoying on a monitor 5" smaller than my own. ;)
<carlos> HiddenWolf, yeah, that's true
#launchpad 2005-06-23
<sidnei> SteveA: ping
<sidnei> brab there?
<HiddenWolf> Gees, guys, I just checked out rosetta for the first time, and it sends me left and right, options everwhere, but why in gods name isn't there a button  "Quick translate" somewhere, which just presents me with a string that needs some love in my language?
<HiddenWolf> All that clicking through is pretty harmful to my helpfull mood, not to mention the fact that I couldn't care less about all those different templates, strings, or packages. :P
<HiddenWolf> Now I get presented with a bewildering list, and the few random things I clicked on all had pretty good coverage in Dutch, so I just wasted 10 minutes.
<Burgundavia> you want a list of any packages that don
<Burgundavia> t have complete Dutch translations?
<HiddenWolf> No, I want to raise the piont that there is no simple way to dump me right in the action if I have a few minutes to spare.
<HiddenWolf> I get bothered with all kind of stuff I don't care about, when I just want to help. :P
<HiddenWolf> I'm perfectly capable of running through the lists to find something, in fact I'm translating now, but it's a bother.
<HiddenWolf> imho I should be able to set a preference that I care only about English to Dutch, for instance, and then only see the packages which need that kind of love. Besides that, After logging in I should be presented with a button to go straight to some random set of strings that can use love.
<Burgundavia> ah, I see
<Burgundavia> a quick translate button
<Burgundavia> for coffee breaks
<HiddenWolf> It makes little sense to provide people who are looking to help with the broad overview per package as is done now. That is only of interest for those who are responsible for getting the translations up to par. The majority of users would just care about 1-3 languages, and would presumably rather not flick through lists to check if packages are all right, but rather just get presented with those where he'd be useful.
<HiddenWolf> just my rather bluntly-presented 2 cents. :)
<Burgundavia> that is perfectly good use case
<HiddenWolf> The way you present information now is suited for power users, documentation-goofs, maintainers and other in-the-loop kind of personnel.
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> how about a big button that says "Quick translate" or something similar
<Burgundavia> after you have logged in
<HiddenWolf> Good start. :)
<Burgundavia> that takes you to any application that doesn
<Burgundavia> t have translation for the languages you can translate
<HiddenWolf> Right on.
<Burgundavia> ok, I will file a bug
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/112
<Burgundavia> what about this bug?
<HiddenWolf> Not userfriendly enough
<Burgundavia> adding a comment
<HiddenWolf> A general lesson of life is that if you want help, the best way you're going to get it if you get rid of every single obstacle and bump in the road you can think on.
<HiddenWolf> of, even
<Burgundavia> read my comment on it
<mdke> also a good idea is adding ideas to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaWishList
<Burgundavia> mdke, you know those 2 views taht I found? they are no merged
<Burgundavia> now
<HiddenWolf> mdke, be my guest, i don't have a wiki account. :)
<mdke> HiddenWolf, yeah you do
<HiddenWolf> burgundavia, check my comment
<HiddenWolf> mdke, do I?
<mdke> HiddenWolf, authentication account is the same on launchpad as for ubuntu
<HiddenWolf> oh.
<mdke> Burgundavia, you mean /rosetta and /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations? they are the same as they were from here
<HiddenWolf> ugh, why isn't that bug-comment option threaded
<HiddenWolf> I replied to  your comment, and now mine is listed above yours
<Burgundavia> yes
<mdke> Burgundavia, oh i c
<Burgundavia> that is a bug in malone
<mdke> Burgundavia, the stuff on /rosetta is still upstream looks like
<HiddenWolf> Hell, I'll be back later, when I'm not tired.
<HiddenWolf> This stuff has potential. :)
<mdke> HiddenWolf, :)
<HiddenWolf> mdke, just be aware that potential doesn't make it good. :P
<mdke> ideas = good
* HiddenWolf fondly remembers the discussion in #evolution about evolution being an unfriendly bitch due to not checking pop-mail at startup. :)
<Burgundavia> mdke, who do you work for?
<mdke> ?
<Burgundavia> blam currently doesn't check at startup
<mdke> i am not employed right now
<Burgundavia> which is crazy
<Burgundavia> ah
<mdke> y?
<Burgundavia> also unemloyed
<HiddenWolf> later guys
#launchpad 2005-06-24
* lamont looks around for the rosetta pitti-translations importing folks...
<lamont> carlos?  or who was it
<carlos> lamont, hi
<lamont> carlos: I'm looking at what the cleanest way to kludge around the translation tarball issue is...
<lamont> given that it's perfectly possible for you to wind up fetching the bad tarball before the good tarball exists, does it make sense for me to just provide you with all the tarballs, and let you sort it out?
* lamont is thinking $pkg_$version_$arch_translations.tar.gz
<carlos> which tarball issue?
<carlos> I was not aware we had an issue...
<carlos> or at least I don't remember it...
<lamont> 64-bit build apparently don't believe in gettext for whatever reason, and therefore you get tarballs with no .mo files or some such
<carlos> lamont, oh, well, that's not a big issue
<carlos> lamont, we are not importing breezy yet
<carlos> so either remove broken tarballs or as you said, rosetta will take care of it
<carlos> when the new version fixed is imported
<lamont> I think the concern was that some breezy packages might not be rebuilt before release, after a gettext-check fix is in place
<carlos> lamont, if the problem is just with .mo files
<carlos> don't worry
<carlos> we can fix it by hand
<carlos> unless it's really easy to fix it in your side
<lamont> pitti finds the current 'fix by hand' solution to be labor intensive
<carlos> lamont, not really as we reuse the information we already have in for hoary
<carlos>  s/in for/for/
<carlos> so we need to fix it anyway 
<lamont> ah, mo info?  these may be bad hoary files that he's working on...
<carlos> lamont, yeah, he did a bunch of fixes with missing .pot files
<lamont> that's probably what brought the subject up and led to him poking me...
<carlos> I have it in my queue
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> then it's different
<lamont> he's trying to get things long term to have the right stuff
<carlos> lamont, yeah, please, fix it but don't worry too much about old versions, we are all busy but I can fix it with a couple of mouse clicks
<carlos> and store it in our database
<lamont> the set of issues hereare: 1) the whole delivery mechanism is ugly/hackish and needs to be replaced for bob to build it cleanly. 2) all the buildd's deliver the same file, and newer (sometimes incorrect) files overwrite older ones
<lamont> 3) any change to the current hackish delivery mechanism requires changes to said hackish delivery mechanism, in multiple places.
<lamont> Kinnison: you got that you require a clean solution to this for launchpad, right?
<lamont> Kinnison: please don't promote crack....
<Kinnison> lamont: langpacks?
<lamont> Kinnison: got it in one.
<Kinnison> lamont: the buildd master will invoke the relevant rosetta functions directly on extracting the langpack from the slave
<carlos> Kinnison, so the buildd will push the tarballs into Rosetta?
<lamont> my thinking is that they should just be one more file for dpkg-genpackage to deal with, and have the archive processing understand to just dump them on the side for lunchpad to grab.
<Kinnison> lamont: exactly
<Kinnison> lamont: well, dpkg-genchanges
<lamont> Kinnison: the issue currently at hand is that all the langpack tarballs from the 64-bit architectures are missing .mo files
<lamont> yeah, genchanges
<Kinnison> lamont: Right. Currently we permit nominating an arch for arch_all, so I guess we can nominate an arch for langpacks
<lamont> and the fact that our ia64 boxen are not the fastest boxes in the history of time, means that ia64 usually won, unless it was slow enough that  rosetta had already pulled the translations
<lamont> they all do it because they want langpacks to include arch-specific packages as well.
<Kinnison> aah right
* Kinnison will coordinate with daf/carlos on the best way to do this
<lamont> yeah - it sucks more than arch all does
<Kinnison> but not until July
<lamont> fine by me.
* Kinnison has enough to get on with until then :-)
* Kinnison files an 'idea' away until then
* lamont will ponder what the least hackish kludge to the current SPOC is
<carlos> Kinnison, yeah, please, we should talk about it :-)
<lamont> (er, steaming pile of crap, btw.)
<carlos> lamont, can you ban ia64 translation tarballs?
<carlos> lamont, I don't think we have any ia64 exclusive binary with translations
<carlos> so that way the problem is gone until Kinnison's code is ready
<lamont> amd64 is also an issue, and ISTR there might be some amd64-specific stuff
<lamont> but we could just plain ban both architectures - that'd be really simple for me.
<daf> arch-specific translations
<daf> wah!
<lamont> daf: exactly
* daf runs away
<lamont> actually, that's really translations in arch-specific packages
<daf> yarr
<daf> the tricky thing is that it means processing the same sourcepackage/version multiple times to get all binary package mappings
<carlos> lamont, I think it's ok to miss them until we fix the problem 
<carlos> lamont, are they desktop applications or used a lot by people?
<lamont> pool/main/i/ia32-libs
<lamont> pool/main/i/ia32-libs-gtk
<lamont> pool/main/i/ia32-libs-openoffice.org
<lamont> pool/main/l/linux-kernel-di-amd64-2.6
<lamont> pool/main/o/openoffice.org-amd64
<lamont> is the amd64-specific package list for main
<carlos> lamont, oh, that!
<carlos> forget them
<carlos> they come from the same source
<carlos> from other applications, right?
<carlos>  s/applications/architectures/
<lamont> right.  I'll deal with this today then, and no more 64-bit translations until they can produce good ones
<lamont> ia32-libs* are just copies of ia32 stuff
<lamont> oo.o-amd64 nfc, but probably just a metapackage to get the right stuff happening\
<carlos> lamont, as long as we get a version of the .pot and .po files is enough
<lamont> linux-kernel-di-amd64-2.6 is the only one of any concern to me, and that's really a Kamion question
<lamont> since I have no idea...)
<carlos> lamont, don't think it will have too many translations....
<lamont> dunno if any of those have any :0)
<carlos> lamont, then ban that architecture :-D
<lamont> yep.  that's what I'll do today, sometime within the next 2-3 hours
<lamont> I'll let you know when it's done
<carlos> ok
<carlos> lamont, thanks
<lamont> hrm... actually, I still need to strip them, I just need to not deliver the files to you.
<lamont> that's even easier
<lamont> carlos: hrm.. .you're about to get a flood of (maybe) new translations, compliments of the two i386 buildd's that were't being aggregated.  sorry
<lamont> 1 in the next run, the other shortly after I make apache run on the buildd.
<carlos> lamont, don't worry
<carlos> as I said, we are not doing anything with breezy
<carlos> so we ignore them until next month
<lamont> np... was just an "oops.... INCOMING" warning
<daf> breezy imports turn on Rosetta go BOOM
<carlos> :-)
<HiddenWolf> Isn't the entire goal of Rosetta to translate ubuntu, thus breezy?
<mdke> it is ever more ambitious than that
<mdke> its goal is to translate EVERYTHING
<mdke> mwahahaha
<daf> HiddenWolf: yes
<daf> HiddenWolf: but we need to do some data administration before the breezy import
<daf> HiddenWolf: currently we are busy working on the code
* HiddenWolf grins
<HiddenWolf> You'll not know where it breaks till you break it. :)
<daf> ok, it'll probably work
<daf> it's just going to be really busy for a couple of days
<mpt> HiddenWolf: The Launchpad hierarchy navigation, and the Rosetta front pages, are both planned to become more streamlined over the next couple of months.
<HiddenWolf> mpt, do you want me to spit out my ideas on the wiki somewhere, or can I just sit back?
<mpt> what wiki?
<HiddenWolf> no clue. Never used it. :P
<mpt> Spitting them out here would work fine :-)
<HiddenWolf> I'll check if I logged yesterday's rant
<HiddenWolf> Woohoo
<mpt> I was logged on too, so no repetition necessary
<HiddenWolf> Ah.
<HiddenWolf> Well, that covered the gist of it, and at least the spirit.
<HiddenWolf> If you want people to help, present data in such a way that they'll feel and be useful as soon as possible, try to get every hurdle but registration out of the way.
<mpt> yah
<HiddenWolf> Usercase I worried about was the user/enthousiast who is convinced the current translations sucks, wants to click a button, and help out.
<HiddenWolf> In that scenario, you either have a person looking to improve translations as a whole, so he should just be able to click "translate now" and get to work asap.
<HiddenWolf> Or the person who is convinced the person who translated $packageX was on crack, so he'd like to be presented with the things he thinks are wrong, so he can improve them.
<mpt> yep
<mpt> One thing I'd like to present is a list of things you've been translating recently
<mpt> so you can pick up where you've left off, without having to do bookmarks etc yourself
<HiddenWolf> Perfect as a motivational tool also.
<mpt> and also, a list of random things that need translating.
<HiddenWolf> Just don't present them with a list of packages.
<HiddenWolf> Everyone who is not a docteam or release maintainer wouldn't be interested in that. (bad grammar, 11pm, bear with me)
<mpt> You mean a list of packages that might or might not already be translated?
<mpt> Or a list of packages at all?
<HiddenWolf> The interface you have right now is perfect for the techy, the maintainer and the nerd, what the more common/casual user needs, is either a list of packages that are not translated in $hislanguage, or no mumbling about packages at all, but just strings.
<HiddenWolf> Searching on packages would be helpful, but not a solution in any way.
<HiddenWolf> The way it is presented now in the interface is package  > details > language > translation -  This is illogical if the goal is translation, you're hiding it behind 2 steps. 
<HiddenWolf> There should be an overview per language, with the option to check for packages needing love, check how far along the language translation is in general, or just get to translating the first untranslated string on the que
<mpt> mmm
<mpt> I'm actually writing the spec for that today
<mpt> So I'll take that into account, thanks
<HiddenWolf> That way you give people the option to click right through, get rid of information most users wouldn't care about, and taking out 2 steps.
<HiddenWolf> I'd leave the current setup around tho, because it provides a clear overview for maintainers. :)
<mpt> Well, maintainers should get a "You are maintainer of:" list
<HiddenWolf> mpt, could you give me a heads-up on that spec once you get around to it? This thing really caught my interest.
<HiddenWolf> mpt, true, but the same goes for any function.
<mpt> HiddenWolf: No, sorry, the Launchpad wiki is developers-only
<HiddenWolf> I bet a translator would love to know if a string in his/her pet package changed and needs revising.
<HiddenWolf> mpt, I said heads-up, not carbon copy. :)
<mpt> I'll keep the summary up to date at http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaEntityPages
<HiddenWolf> i've got no intention of being on your back, getting excited about something that doesn't pay, and taking time away from my exams. ;)
<mpt> heh
<HiddenWolf> Microeconomics will be nasty, and I just fluked finance and accounting. I'd rather not add a few more to that list. :)
<HiddenWolf> So good night to you. :)
<mpt> goodnight, and have fun with the exams
<HiddenWolf> economics, fun, well, yeah, perhaps the drinking afterwards. :)
#launchpad 2005-06-25
<Luciph3r> hola !
<SteveA> gr33tz Luciph3r 
<Luciph3r> hola people
<Luciph3r> 8)
#launchpad 2005-06-26
<Luciph3r> hola !
<Luciph3r> si aggiunge la ram ... e si ritorna !
#launchpad 2006-06-19
<jordi> SteveA: here, by any chance?
<stub> Do we have a local branch of the bzr pqm plugin? The URL on the wiki is returning 503's (and for all I know is unstable anyway)
<stub> And there doesn't seem  to be any references to it on the bzr wiki
<stub> Yay for distributed revision control
* ajmitch is sure he saw it on launchpad
<stub> The URL on the launchpad wiki is returning 503's
<stub> jamesh: Can you push your copy of the bzr pqm plugin to chinstrap?
<jamesh> stub: just copying it now.  It is ~jamesh/pqm-submit
<jamesh> you should be able to branch it now (or just do scp -r)
<stub> Ta
<spiv> We really ought to register that in launchpad so that it can get mirrored...
<spiv> I think I saw on #bzr that the author is having temporary DNS issues with their ISP.
<stub> Product and branch created
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> spiv, stub, jamesh: voip call?
* stub shrugs
<jamesh> okay
<spiv> ok.
* spiv swaps the music headphones for the voip headset
<SteveA> and launchpad-meeting irc
<SteveA> cprov!  malcc!  Keybuk!
<Keybuk> ROCKY!
<cprov> SteveA !
<SteveA> stub: are you planning a rollout tomorrow?
<SteveA> if so, can i get Rev 3695 in it please
<jbailey> What's the BestWay(tm) to filter spec mail?
<sivang> morning
<SteveA> same way you filter other email.
<SteveA> if you want more headers or something, talk to bjorn, who is in paris.
<SteveA> hi sivan
<jbailey> SteveA: Right now I look for X-Launchpad-Bug that contains distribution=ubuntu
<jbailey> if I filter spec mail the same way: 1) My bug mail will go to my spec folder.
<jbailey> 2) My spec mail will stay in my inbox.
<sivang> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> specs should not contain an X-Launchpad-Bug header
<SteveA> that would make no sense
<jbailey> Exactly right.
<jbailey> So your coment of filtering it the same way I filter my other mail doesn't work.
<SteveA> does spec mail contain an X-Launchpad-Bug header?
<jbailey> No.
<SteveA> so, do you want an X-Launchpad-Spec header?
<SteveA> or an X-Launchpad-Info header
<SteveA> with type=spec, distribution=ubuntu in it?
<jbailey> Hmm.  Interesting. I'm not sure which is better.  Evolution contains decent "header contains" magic, So having a single X-Luanchpad-Info would be enough for me.
<jbailey> And then just overload it with all of the different types.
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> that wounds like a mini-spec that you and bjorn can write up in 15 mins
<SteveA> um, sounds
<SteveA> no need for physical damage
<jbailey> Never underestimate the value of a good sacrifice to the blood gods.
<jbailey> But perhaps this one is simple enough.
<carlos> morning
<jbailey> BjornT: ^^ What do you think?
<BjornT> jbailey: should be easy to add such a header, we just need to decide what information the header should contain.
<BjornT> i think i like X-Launchpad-Spec better, though, makes it easier for people to match on.
<SteveA> it makes it tough to filter all launchpad email
<jbailey> Two headers would solve both needs quite cheeply/.
<jbailey> BjornT: It would be nice if the API in Launchpad for email required enough information to always generate these headers, though.
<jbailey> That way it Just Happens for any email that Launchpad sends out.
<carlos> jordi: hi, around?
<SteveA> why not X-Launchpad-Distro: id=ubuntu; message=spec
<BjornT> you can filter all launchpad mail by filtering on X-Generated-By
<SteveA> to be the devil's advocate, burning the virgin strawman
<jamesh> is there any way to get gmail to filter on arbitrary headers?
<SteveA> what i'm saying is, why are specs and bugs special in that these should be in the name of the headers, whereas distros are not special.
<BjornT> maybe the same reason why specs and bugs have their own applications (blueprint and malone)?
<SteveA> jamesh: maybe we should have an personal option to add the launchpad info as a trailer after the message subject
<jbailey> Don't all current mail clients allow filtering on arbitrary headers?
<jbailey> I don't think it's right to uglify the human-usable interface for filtering purposes.
<SteveA> stub: planning a rollout for tommorow?
<SteveA> jbailey: i said "personal option" above
<stub> mebbey
<jordi> carlos: hey
<stub> We have code that needs to go out? Or shall we keep the Paris conference running on a stable system?
<SteveA> i have some non-DB UI stuff i'd like to go out
<carlos> jordi: do you remember the pending mailing list creations that we have?
<carlos> jordi: Occitan is one. Steve says that we have another one, but I don't remeber it
<jbailey> stub: Specs probably want to be stable.  I'm guessing that everything else, this is the best week for it.
<jbailey> But don't quote me. =)
<jamesh> jbailey: apparently gmail doesn't
<jbailey> Meh, really?
<jamesh> I can filter launchpad bug mail with a query of "replyto:*@bugs.launchpad.net", but can't do anything with the X-Launchpad-Bug header
<stub> jbailey: Plenty of server side filtering systems provided by ISPs don't allow filtering on arbitrary headers, or make it for advanced users only.
<stub> Mine would allow me to do it, but it would involve me converting all my filters to a sieve script
<carlos> stub: hi, I fixed the data migration script. Could you review it?
* jamesh would be happy if gmail supported sieve filter scripts :)
<carlos> stub: it took 3 hours in asuka
<stub> k
<stub> same branch?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> thanks
<jordi> carlos: yes, I was pinging stevea last night to see if he had more info
<jordi> carlos: amharic
<carlos> ok
<carlos> jordi: thanks
<carlos> jordi: did you answer Slovenian and Arabic requests?
<jordi> I did arabic last night.
<jordi> Slovenian, not sure. That's the newest, right?
<jordi> er, actually I did Farsi
<jordi> We've had a torrent of requests lately
<jordi> I'll do arabic right now
<carlos> jordi: ok, please, remember to send a copy to rosetta@launchpad.net so I'm sure that those requests are handled
<carlos> jordi: could you tell me the contact email address for the Amahric team?
<carlos> jordi: teferra has his email hidden in launchpad
<carlos> jordi: found
<spiv> SteveA: your doctest bug is different to 267, actually
<spiv> SteveA: it turns out it was my second guess, that I didn't even bother putting in my mail because it seemed too silly ;)
<spiv> SteveA: Replace "...." with "..." and it works.
<SteveA> that smells bad
<SteveA> +1 for stub's idea of supporting [...] 
<spiv> Hmm, or maybe not.  It makes a difference to this simplified test case, though...
<jordi> carlos: there's an ubuntu arabic team already
<jordi> but it's ubuntu-ar
<jordi> ie, needs rename
<SteveA> jordi: i have some renaming to do for you already, i think
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> Somali
<carlos> jordi: don't rename any team without contacting the owner first, sometimes they want non ubuntu specific teams
<carlos> jordi: in those cases, they should create the ubuntu-l10n-XX team and include the other as a subteam of it
<jordi> well this is clearly "ubuntu-ar"
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> right ;-)
<compengi> hi
<carlos> compengi: hi
<compengi> i would like to ask
<compengi> is the shipment of ubuntu free of charge or no
<compengi> or i should pay for the shipment only
<spiv> compengi: It's free: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-7eef2db63e0a75424cdd663ee6f7b8eedcf19607
<compengi> even the shipment!
<spiv> yep :)
<compengi> did you start shipping this month?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders
<jsgotangco> hi
<mpt> The southern hemisphere is cold and should be avoided
<ajmitch> good evening mpt
<ajmitch> a nice chilly evening, isn't it?
<mpt> hi ajmitch, where are you at the moment?
<mpt> Dunners?
<ajmitch> I'm sitting in my flat
<ajmitch> in Dunedin
<mpt> ah, cool
<mpt> (literally)
<ajmitch> quite :)
<stub> Monsoon appears to have come early this year - a wet 27C
<mpt> ooh
<sivang> yo mpt :-)
<mpt> hi sivang :-)
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<stub> carlos: The migration patch is much better, however in its current form will lock up rosetta for the entire run because it only commits at the end.
<SteveA> jamesh: mdz mentioned a possible problem with the scheduler
<SteveA> jamesh: "it seems to schedule topics which haven't been accepted for the meeting"
<SteveA> would you look into it?
<jamesh> okay
<stub> carlos: Hmm... actually not that bad.
<carlos> stub: hmm it's done per pofile...
<stub> carlos: Yes - just realized that. So it will be 82000 odd commits over that 3 hours. I suspect we can run it live.
<stub> carlos: r=stub on the data migration and db patch
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<jamesh> SteveA: I think I've tracked it down.
<jamesh> looks like the code for the export view is using the wrong enum to filter the list of specs it exports
<stub> So we are growing Distribution.mirror_admin and Distribution.upload_admin. Is maintaining the Distribution in Launchpad so strenuous that these subtasks need to be delegated to individuals?
<SteveA> jamesh: okay.  so, that sounds like a small quick change in production
<stub> If so, make sure it lands in Rockefuel too and I know the patch number - don't want to destroy any fixes with tomorrows rollout
<stub> (Which reminds me - SteveA: I need to know what patch you are particularly interested in being landed unless it landed before Friday)
<SteveA> r3695
<SteveA> r3696
<SteveA> both those
<jamesh> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileO8lkxa.html <- that's the fix
<SteveA> jamesh: okay.  please get it into RF.
<SteveA> stub: would you rather cherrypick this fix from james this afternoon, or shall i just hack it in production and restart?
<stub> SteveA: Just hack it into production. The appservers are live again on gangotri btw. (and being monitored again).
<stub> erm... gandwana.
<SteveA> ok
<jamesh> that method used to take SprintSpecificationStatus enum values
<SteveA> jamesh: okay, i applied that one line patch to production, and restarted
<carlos> stub: btw, will you remember to execute that migration script when you do the rollout? is there any procedure to document it?
<jamesh> SteveA: so if mdz redownloads the meeting list the non-accepted specs shouldn't be listed
<carlos> stub: Rosetta will start raising system errors if we forget to execute it
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<stub> carlos: Maybe ;)
<stub> carlos: Feel free to nag me to run it next Monday to fix most of it before the rollout.
<carlos> ok ;-)
<compengi> where can i download linux software
<compengi> for free
<SteveA> compengi: try freshmeat.net
<jordi> compengi: have you tried #ubuntu ?
<compengi> as os?
<jordi> as irc channel
<compengi> i've joined now
<SteveA> spiv: still around?
<spiv> SteveA: yeah
<jbailey> I seem to be listed under "also notified" for bug 38636, how do I figure out why?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38636 in qprocd "xfce4-mixer has a different orig.tar.gz to the  one recorded in the Sources file" [Critical,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38636
<spiv> jbailey: I think it's because you're subscribed to #34210
<spiv> jbailey: which is marked as being a duplicate.
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<jbailey> Ah! that would do it.
<jbailey> spiv: Thanks!
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<jordi> carlos: how's Paris?
<carlos> jordi: I don't know ;-)
<carlos> jordi: I will arrive tomorrow
<sivang> carlos: we'll wait for you :)
<carlos> sivang: :-P
<jordi> oh :D
<jordi> carlos: I think they have a metallic tower in the middle of the city
<carlos> jordi: yeah, I know someone told me something about it....
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<BjornT> SteveA: pong
* SteveA msgs BjornT 
<SteveA> spiv: ping
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> BjornT: darn... race condition in the canHandle() hack
<SteveA> BjornT: i can work around it with a thread.local
<mdke> spiv: around?
<spiv> mdke: yeah
<mdke> spiv: yay. Karl needs your help with the wiki move script, can you give him a couple of minutes?
<spiv> Sure.
<mdke> thanks
<mdke> Znarl: ^
<flacoste> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi francis
<flacoste> hi Steve!
<SteveA> you just caught me about to have a tea break
<flacoste> i have a coding question and my reviewer (salgado) is offline
<flacoste> it can wait after the tea break though
<SteveA> you can ask on this channel and many people may be able to answer
<flacoste> ok
<SteveA> or, if it is about code that shouldn't be public, ask on the internal irc channel
<flacoste> in the TicketMakeBugView.process method I check that a ticket doesn't have already bugs linked to it and redirect with an error message if this is the case
<flacoste> salgado suggested moving that check to initialize instead of leaving it in process()
<SteveA> sure.  why waste processing rendering the template and starting to process it?
<SteveA> initialize() will be called before the template is even rendered
<flacoste> because process() will still be called
<SteveA> so that's a good time to do a redirect
<flacoste> yes, but render() will still be called after initialize()
<flacoste> LaunchpadView doesn't check if a redirection has taken place before calling render()
<SteveA> ah, right
<SteveA> it should do
<flacoste> I should fix LaunchpadView then?
<SteveA> yes.  it's __call__ should call render() only if the status code is not 30x
<SteveA> in the self.request.response
<flacoste> ok
<SteveA> do you agree with that as the way forward?
<SteveA> cos i just made that stuff up from memory
<SteveA> it might turn out to be wrong :-)
<flacoste> SteveA: yes, I agree, this is also the way GeneralEditForm does it
<flacoste> SteveA: care to review https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileoIG6Xl.html
<flacoste> it's the LaunchpadView do not render on redirect fix
<SteveA> flacoste: great. r=me
<flacoste> tnx!
* carlos -> out
<carlos> later
* flacoste has an error running pqm-submit
<flacoste> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.ImportError: No module named urlutils
<flacoste>   at /home/francis/.bazaar/plugins/pqm-submit/pqm_submit.py line 11
<flacoste> line 11 has import bzrlib.urlutils
<LarstiQ> urlutils is present in bzr.dev
<LarstiQ> flacoste: what pqm are you using?
<LarstiQ> or, pqm-submit rather
<flacoste> http://bzr.arbash-meinel.com/plugins/pqm-submit/
<LarstiQ> and I guess there is no 0.8 release for that...
* flacoste got bzr-0.8.2-1ubuntu3 installed
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> flacoste: the problem is the pqm-submit plugin you have depends on bzr.dev
<flacoste> is there an older revision that would work?
<LarstiQ> I'll have a look
<flacoste> how do I add my key to the PQM?
<matsubara> flacoste: You need to ask lifeless to add it for you. Here's more complete instructions https://launchpad.canonical.com/PQMSetup
<stub> flacoste: chinstrap:~jamesh/bzr-pqm should work
<stub> c/bzr-pqm/pqm-submit/
<flacoste> stub: is this a bazaar branch?
<stub> flacoste: Yes. I got jamesh to push his branch earlier today as arbash-meinel.com was down
<flacoste> stub: thanks! that pqm-submit works
<flacoste> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<flacoste> lifeless: I've send you my GPG key by email to robert.collins at canonical, can you add it to the PQM accepted keys?
<lifeless> is tomorrow morning ok? I want dinner
<flacoste> lifless: yeah, no problem
<flacoste> lifeless: yes, no problem, my first land can wait another day
<flacoste> lifeless: enjoy your dinner, and sorry for the disturbance, I didn't noticed that you were in the australia time zone
<LarstiQ> Europe timezone is more likely
<flacoste> hmm, yes, otherwise he would take his dinner very late, but Kopete shows a IRC user coming from .au...
<LarstiQ> flacoste: I assume he ircs via home, as I do.
<jordi> carlos: should we get the DB updated so you appear as the owner of XaraLX translators?
<jordi> carlos: we're going to start gettign way too many appointment requests for this group
* flacoste is afk lunch
* flacoste is rebooting to install more RAM
<flacoste> wow, 
#launchpad 2006-06-20
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<LarstiQ> heya mpt
<mpt> It's a bright and chilly morning here in Dunedin
<LarstiQ> I wish it was chilly here in Den Haag
<abentley-gaim> Is there any lag between uploading an SSH key and being able to push using bzr?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 22 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<stub> ??signal
<abentley-gaim> Someone set us up the bomb.
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 mins for its regular code update
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 mins for its regular code update. Downtime should be around 15 mins.
<jamesh> stub: did the sprint meeitng export fix I merged last night make it into this rollout?
<stub> jamesh: Yes. My telepathy is back online temporarily.
<jamesh> thanks
<ajmitch> evening mpt_ :)
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> mpt_: ping
<sivang> morning
<stub> What is the magic to generate a class on the fly, assembled from a list of subclasses?
<spiv> stub: type('name', bases, attrs_dict)
<stub> Ta
<carlos> morning
<carlos> SteveA, jordi: Occitan and Amharic mailing lists are created
<SteveA> good
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, the tickcount extension is ready to be packaged: sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad/tickcount/devel/
<jamesh> lifeless: you can either add the debian rules directly to the branch or run "make dist" to get a tarball base.
<lifeless> ok, thanks
<lifeless> wont be this week - focused on the sprint - but will be shortly after
<bradb> lifeless: Is the answer to this question correct?
<bradb> https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ#head-451fd4372e4a0e7e1305a403e98dc3b173140f5f
<bradb> lifeless: BjornT says it should be "Yes."
<spiv> bradb: it should be yes.
* spiv fixes the page
<bradb> spiv: Thanks. We updated the wording of the question (e.g. lifeless thinks it's confusing that "standalone" was referred to as a "story", etc.) and corrected the answer
<carlos> spiv: do we have a way to use librarian with sampledata?
<Znarl> stub : Ping?
<Znarl> stub : Launchpad logs have reached 1.8gigs and are slowing down chinstrap.
<spiv> carlos: Yes, so long as the test that wants the sampledata first uploads it...
<carlos> spiv: hmm that's a 'no' for me ;-)
<spiv> carlos: So, no pre-canned sampledata, but the librarian is otherwise fully functional, so you can upload and then download from it in tests :)
<carlos> that's not sampledata for me ;-)
<carlos> at least it's not 'real' sampledata
<carlos> spiv: would be possible to add that feature in the future?
<spiv> Well, you could make a LibrarianTestSetup subclass that does this.
<carlos> well, I was thinking more a way to do 'make schema'
<spiv> The problem is that the librarian stores stuff outside of the database.
<carlos> and be able to use launchpad with some librarian files imported
<spiv> And, well, where would it put its files?
<carlos> spiv: sure, I'm thinking on someway to generate a tarball where we could store a default librarian tree
<carlos> and that with something like:  'make librarian' untars it and we get a tarball that matches our db sampledata
<carlos> sorry, /tarball/librarian tree/
<spiv> To answer my own question: I guess it could use config.librarian.server.root.
<spiv> (I was mistakenly thinking the librarian test setup used a temporary directory)
<carlos> spiv: right
<spiv> There'd be no reason to use a tarball, there's nothing wrong with plain files.
<stub> Znarl: ok
<spiv> I'm not really sure that this offers any advantages over my suggestion to do it in your test or test setup, though.
<carlos> spiv: well, that tree is not going to be updated because the librarian tree is used from /var/tmp/fatsam.test
<spiv> Which requires less infrastructure and would be less error prone.
<spiv> So you're worried about optimising it?
<spiv> We have much bigger test suite performance issues to worry about :)
<spiv> The starting and stopping the librarian process every pagetest, for instance.  stub is working on avoiding that cost.
<carlos> spiv: the answer to the question about why would we want this: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/31725
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31725 in rosetta "Sampledata should include a translation queue entry" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<spiv> Ah, so this is for playing with the webapp locally?
<carlos> right
<carlos> for pagetests, I agree 100% with you that we should do the uploads
<spiv> Sorry, I thought you were talking about tests (which is why I kept talking about them) :)
<spiv> Well, I don't 100% agree that we should do the way I suggest for tests, more like 80% or 90% ;)
<carlos> spiv: well, for me is the best way to test exactly what you want without breaking many tests when the sampledata changes ;-)
<spiv> But right, I'd be happy for there to be a 'librarian_data' or similar make target that is invoked as part of 'make schema'.
<carlos> spiv: storing it as a subtree in our bzr tree or as a tarball?
<spiv> As a plain tree.
<spiv> A tarball doesn't offer any benefits I can see, and just makes it harder to update the sampledata.
<carlos> spiv: ok
<spiv> And harder to inspect the sampledata.
<carlos> yeah, that's right
<spiv> It should live in database/sampledata/librarian, I think.
<carlos> yeah, makes sense
<spiv> carlos: the problem is I rarely actually run the webapp locally, but I run tests a lot :)
<carlos> it's useful for new pages or UI changes
<carlos> for bug fixes, it's useless
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
* SteveA -> lunch
<flacoste> I got weird failures after submitting my branch for merging to PQM
<flacoste> anybody can help?
<spiv> flacoste: pastebin it?
<flacoste> spiv: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileCLSqVH.html
<flacoste> looked to me likes these should have passed
<spiv> flacoste: they do, yeah.
<flacoste> what should I do in case like these?
<spiv> flacoste: And if I compare those strings with doctest directly, it passes.
* flacoste probably forgot to do the PQM Arch Voodoo dance...
<spiv> There's no missing voodoo I know of.
<spiv> Those are just plain weird errors.
<spiv> Where's the branch?
<flacoste> sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/flacoste/launchpad/ticket-tracker-bug40084/
<spiv> Well, one of them is a real error...
<spiv> (the <div class="error message">+notificationtest3 error</div>
<spiv> one)
<flacoste> indeed, and that's caused because LaunchpadView now doesn't render on redirect
<flacoste> so, I should change the test there for sure
<flacoste> and maybe the other ones have the same problem
<flacoste> i.e. empty body makes doesn't match the ...
<spiv> Well, the other ones all have Content-Length: 0, but that shouldn't cause them all to fail.
<BjornT> flacoste: that's correct, ... doesn't match <BLANKLINE>. so if you made the page have an empty body, you have to remove the last ...
<flacoste> will do, thanks for the help!
<spiv> BjornT: weird that I don't see that when using doctest directly.
<BjornT> spiv: it depends on if you use NORMALIZE_WHITESPACE or not. if you don't specify that flag, they will match.
<BjornT> NORMALIZE_WHITESPACE is turned on in our pagetests
<spiv> Ah.
<BjornT> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/267
<spiv> BjornT: Hmm, not even then, actually.
<spiv> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileiLR7hA.html says they match, even with ELLIPSIS + NORMALIZE_WHITESPACE
<BjornT> spiv: right. i said that if you don't specify it, they will match. i.e. specify only ELLIPSIS
<BjornT> at least i meant to say it.
<spiv> BjornT: They match without it too.
* BjornT misread the sentence
<spiv> BjornT: If you could tweak that paste to reproduce the failure, I'd like to see it :)
<spiv> But for now, it's bedtime...
<BjornT> spiv: hmm. either something wrong with that test you pasted, or it got fixed in upstream python...
<spiv> BjornT: I tried with both doctest.py files in the launchpad+zope tree, too :)
<spiv> BjornT: So I presume it's something wrong with my attempt to replicate the conditions of flacoste's failure, but I don't know what.
* spiv -> sleep
<djk_> how do you delete a launchpad-account?
<mongolito404> Hoi. I'm in charge of writing a PHP software that will probably use Rosetta for translation. I'm totally new to Rosetta and to i18n and a bit lost. Where should I look for Rosetta usable i18n technology in PHP ?
<flacoste> i'm entangled in a bazaar merge puzzle
<kiko> flacoste, what's up?
<kiko> hey bradb 
<flacoste> i've got a new branch which I started from rocketfuel from yesterday
<bradb> hey kiko 
<kiko> okay so far
<kiko> bradb, got my email?
<flacoste> it's called ticket-makebug-fixes
<bradb> kiko: i did indeed
<kiko> bradb, looked okay to you?
<flacoste> it's for working on bug #3849 and bug #50007
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3849 in launchpad-support-tracker "No navigation to bug report created from a support request" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3849
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50007 in launchpad-support-tracker "When filing a bug related to the support tracker, the summary and description should be editable" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50007
<kiko> flacoste, cool
<flacoste> since it build on the changes in ticket-tracker-bug-40084 which wasn't merged yet in rocketfuel
<flacoste> i merged that branch in ticket-makebug-fixes
<kiko> okay so far
<bradb> kiko: Yup. Those have basically been the hot topics so far.
<flacoste> now, I'm done with the fixes and ticket-tracker-bug-40084 was merged this afternoon in rocketfuel
<kiko> okay great
* bradb feels encouraged that what we've discussed so far in Paris is really stuff I think we'll have done by the next sprint.
<kiko> bradb, thats very cool
<flacoste> I synced up rocketfuel but now when I do a bzr diff -r ancestor:../rocketfueld/launchpad I see that it would want to apply changes that were merged from ticket-tracker-40084 to rocketfuel
<bradb> e.g. xmlrpc, release bug management, bug-reporting-tool, drinking-from-the-firehouse (dealing with large volumes of bug reports), etc.
<kiko> flacoste, and indeed it would
<kiko> because once you merged those revisions into your tree
<kiko> they are "yours"
<flacoste> i though that bazaar was able to see that the same set of changes was merged in both tree!
<flacoste> guess, i've credited bazaar with too much cleverness
<kiko> flacoste, it's not really possible to calculate that delta
<kiko> because, well, if you depend on the features in the branch
<kiko> then how can you expect your merge to RF to work?
<kiko> i.e. you require some method added in that branch
<flacoste> because I won't merge until the other branch is also merged :-)
<kiko> how would your branch merged against RF without the prerequisite branch know
<kiko> oh
<flacoste> ticket-makebug-fixes is really the continuation of ticket-tracker-bug-40084
<flacoste> i'll just save between this two and apply it to a brand new branch from rocketfuel, that will work
<flacoste> s/save/save the diff/
<kiko> that would work indeed
<matsubara> flacoste: did you try bzr diff -r branch:../rocketfuel/launchpad ? AIUI, ancestor compares you current branch against the last branch you have from ancestor.
<flacoste> well, the doc says that ancestor: is used for the merge, so I thought I should use that one
<flacoste> it's probable that bzr diff -r branch: would work
* flacoste is testing now
<flacoste> well, it does work but also shows me all the new stuff in rocketfuel
<flacoste> when I tried bzr merge ../rocketfuel/launchpad, I did get conflicts on the files related to ticket-tracker-bug-40084
<kiko> does anyone know if a rollout is scheduled for this week?
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> kiko: there was a rollout this morning.  
<kiko> SteveA, oh, fabulous!
<kiko> SteveA, do you know what revision level?
<SteveA> look at the wiki page
<SteveA> https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProductionStatus
<kiko> amazing! 
<kiko> fab
<SteveA> f.a.b.
<kiko> matsubara, interesting to see what timeouts we get tomorrow -- hopefully my work has helped us!
<kiko> if everything worked out as well as I hope it did I now need to get the +translations page finally under control
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> outta here!
<djk_> how do you delete a launchpad-account?
#launchpad 2006-06-21
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt_> It's a lovely morning, but there's nowhere to park the car
<mpt> Ok, now there's a hailstorm
<mpt> ugh
* mpt 's screen has gone all glitchy
<abentley-gaim> I've uploaded my SSH (DSA) public key to launchpad, but I still can't sftp to bazaar.launchpad.net.  I get "Permission denied (publickey)"
<spiv> abentley-gaim: using your launchpad username?
<abentley-gaim> Ah, maybe not.
<spiv> abentley-gaim: there's no delay between uploading your key and the sftp server using that key.
<jamesh> abentley-gaim: you can configure your ~/.ssh/config file to automatically use your LP user name
<jamesh> abentley-gaim: add a stanza like "Host bazaar.launchpad.net\nUser aaron-bentley"
<spiv> abentley-gaim: I suppose I *could* make the sftp server try every single key in launchpad ;)
<abentley-gaim> Okay, great.  I'd almost forgotten ssh used usernames, because they're always the same.
<jamesh> spiv: but what if two people are using the same key? :)] 
<spiv> jamesh: give the user access to both home directories, obviously ;)
<jamesh> you could try changing your LP username to match your local user name (assuming it hasn't been taken)
<jamesh> spiv: I suppose we could do the same for logging into the website
<jamesh> so people don't need to remember their email address
<abentley-gaim> jamesh: thanks for the config file tip.
<jamesh> abentley-gaim: I also use the config file to pick different ssh keys for different sets of hosts (quite useful)
<abentley-gaim> I think my all-time favourite was how auffield used it to force a particular umask for Arch uploads.
<abentley-gaim> Thanks, guys.  I'm out.
<stub> spiv: Before the disabled flag on Person lands, we also need to update the ValidPersonOrTeamCache materialized view to know about the new field. Punt a branch over to me and I'll handle it (unless you feel like playing with PostgreSQL triggers)
<spiv> stub: Ah, right.  I'll finish up my work on that branch tonight and then punt it to you.
<spiv> stub: Hmm.
<spiv> stub: Should the authserver be using that cache to check that user is valid, rather than replicating the checks itself?
<stub> spiv: I think that would be best - centralize the logic in one place. There is a Person.is_valid method that does it this way, or just join on the table.
<SteveA> good morning
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA, pong
* SteveA msgs mpt 
<carlos> stub: hi, do you know if there is any problem with staging?
<stub> carlos: I think it is down - mandatory config items changes landed without changes being made to staging/launchpad.conf
<carlos> stub: the database is also broken
<carlos> launchpad_staging=> SELECT * from distribution;
<carlos> ERROR:  permission denied for relation distribution
<stub> Yer. If the code rollout fails it is stuffed, as we need to run code to complete the restoration.
<stub> I assume this is a round about way of asking me to fix it? :)
<carlos> stub: pretty please....
<carlos> :-P
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<LarstiQ> hallo Yannig 
<stub> carlos: Hmm... failing on the rosetta db patch. Would that be because the data migration script needs to be run first?
<stub> failed attempting to make POSubmission(potranslation, pomsgset, pluralform) UNIQUE
<Keybuk> the bigger the "Build Score", is it more or less likely to get built?
<Keybuk> so...
<Keybuk> the higher the "build score", is it more or less likely to be built?
<Kinnison> erm, more
<Kinnison> IIRC
* Keybuk tries rescoring to 500 (from 350)
<stub> carlos: Up except for that patch, which will likely break some stuff. Let me know re: data migration.
<Keybuk> yes, that worked
<Keybuk> Kinnison: thanks
<Kinnison> Keybuk: y'welcome
<Keybuk> we now have tzdata for edgy
<Kinnison> yay
<Kinnison> Anyone would think you actually wanted a working distribution
<Kinnison> You slacker
<sladen> how do I get the audit trail on a support-request to see what it was previously:  https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/1085 
<Keybuk> we still need to sync the locales from Debian for the glibc ABI change
<Keybuk> meh
* carlos -> lunch
* SteveA -> eat
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<MrE-n-sweet> hello
* MrE-n-sweet wonders if anyone is actually awake
<MrE-n-sweet> hmmm guess not
<SteveA> MrElf1961: lots of people are awake.   many are at the ubuntu summit in paris.
<MrElf1961> ah, ok, SteveA. thanks
* MrElf1961 is having back surgery soon, not able to travel, much less internationally
<SteveA> matsubara: 
<matsubara> SteveA: I'll call him
<matsubara> SteveA: he's calling
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: 
<claude> matsubara: thanks for your mail about #1020
<claude> but i'm still stuck :(
<claude> i cannot see my old key
<claude> and when I try to import it again, i see:
<claude> OpenPGP key F24EB7813A533EC055E191D89566ACA516946297 already imported
<matsubara> Hi claude 
<claude> would you be able to delete it from launchpad?
<claude> so I may be able to reimport it again?
<matsubara> claude: I can't delete it myself, but I can ask an admin to do it.
<Kinnison> That key is registered to the launchpad user 'paroz'
<claude> yes, but in the meantime, it has expired
<claude> i i extended the validity on the key server
<Kinnison> So you want to reactivate it
<Kinnison> I see
<matsubara> claude: do you still see the message  'The key 16946297 cannot be validated because it has expired.' when you try to revalidate it?
<Kinnison> That's an interesting situation
<Kinnison> matsubara: who was it who wrote the UI for the gpgkey stuff?
<Kinnison> matsubara: I think it may have been cprov 
<claude> matsubara: no, because i even don't get to activation screen
<claude> the key don't appear on the "Details" screen
<matsubara> Kinnison: I'm not sure. I thought it was jamesh
<Kinnison> matsubara: Hmm, might have been
<Kinnison> claude: Right, I am looking now
<claude> good :-)
<Kinnison> Okay, so this is a UI workflow bug
<Kinnison> It should be possible to reactivate a deactivated key
<Kinnison> I don't seem to have access to do that for you
<Kinnison> Can you please email launchpad-users with the details of the key and ask for it to be reactivated?
* Kinnison will file a bug against the UI detailing what should be done to fix this long-term
<claude> ok, i'll do it
<matsubara> Kinnison: there's already a open support request on the issue.
<Kinnison> matsubara: link it to bug 50578 then
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50578 in launchpad "Unable to reactivate a gpg key" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50578
<matsubara> Kinnison: the workflow you described it's already possible with the current code.
<Kinnison> matsubara: right, so it just needs the UI changing to allow it
<matsubara> Kinnison: I mean, it's already possible in the UI. At least using sample data I was able to deactivate foo.bar key and revalidate it and receive a token email
<Kinnison> matsubara: odd, then what is stopping claude doing the same?
<claude> maybe it was because mine had expired
<matsubara> I thought it could be related  to bug 3052
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3052 in launchpad "GPG upload of newly-changed key fails because we cache the old key" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3052
<matsubara> but you can see what we already tried here: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/1020
<matsubara> Kinnison: ^^
<cprov> matsubara: key caching was kind of sorted entirely by new jamesh gpg backend
* Kinnison looks
<matsubara> cprov: Why is #3052 still open? When the james' gpg backend landed?
<matsubara> claude: so, when you visit the launchpad.net/people/paroz/+editpgpkeys there's no option to revalidate key16946297?  
<cprov> matsubara: because we suck, basically. Could you request info on that, from requester and from james ?
<bradb> stub: ping?
<stub> bradb: pong
<carlos> stub: the answer to your question about the migration script, yes, we need to execute data migration before the db patch can be executed
<carlos> stub: the db patch adds a unique restriction
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I see that you already fixed it :-P
<carlos> stub: thanks
<stub> carlos: Ta. Just wanted to confirm. I'll run it on production tomorrow morning, which should keep staging happy
<stub> (staging is currently running without that db patch applied)
<carlos> stub: unless someone does some translations with suggestion approvals....
<carlos> which will produce duplicate entries again
<carlos> the branch includes code changes to prevent those code duplicates
<carlos> s/code/rows/ 
<carlos> s/code duplicates/rows duplicates/ 
<carlos> dinner time
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> matsubara, what is this lookuperrror when viewing the bug?
<matsubara> kiko: I'm not sure yet. seems related to the importance_widget. the bug is currently assigned to brad.
<matsubara> kiko: bug 49899
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49899 in malone "Lookup error on bug page" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49899
<kiko> matsubara, brad's in paris, perhaps you could look it up?
<matsubara> kiko: I think he's already working on it. He changed the status to in progress yesterday
<kiko> mmm ok.
<kiko> and the inTeam() one?
<matsubara> kiko: bradb already fix committed it.
<kiko> ah cool
<jordi> kiko!
<kiko> hello lil jordi 
<SteveA> kiko: it's a goddamn rollback!
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I'm writing up a comment
<kiko> SteveA, were rollbacks not being logged before, then?
<kiko> hmmm
<SteveA> it was something stu added after he and i discussed the issue on voip
<SteveA> we guessed that the problem was due to either
<SteveA> 1. spurious rollbacks
<SteveA> 2. more than one connection
<SteveA> so, the logging code was specifically designed to find out if it was one of those possibilities, or something else
<SteveA> i'm glad it is one of those, otherwise we'd have a serious mystery
<kiko> thanks for the rationale
<SteveA> making a stack trace on a ROLLBACK, and logging that, will be easy
<SteveA> there are actually 2 rollbacks in that oops report
<SteveA> it is strange
<jordi> SteveA: I will need help from you guys to answer this licensing stuff
<SteveA> jordi: have you been asked a direct question about it?
<jordi> I think MJR did
<jordi> I'll have to check tomoorow
<kiko> SteveA, there are 4 rollbacks in that report.
<jordi> I need to go run now
<SteveA> kiko: 5
<SteveA> two in the body, three at the end
<kiko> who in the body where?
<SteveA> just search in the page for ROLLBACK
<SteveA> you'll see them
<kiko> the first one is a dupe
<kiko> it's in the repeated sql statements section.
<SteveA> oh, okay
<kiko> it even says "reps 4" :)
<SteveA> shit
<SteveA> there it is
<SteveA> if there are any widgets errors, using an editform
<SteveA> we get a transaction.abort()
<SteveA> see lib/zope/app/form/browser/editview.py
<kiko> who does that?
<kiko> sheesh.
<kiko> these people are crazy
<kiko> so we don't do validation before starting to change the database, SteveA?
<SteveA> i don't understand what you're saying
<kiko> well, what's a widget error?
<SteveA> i'm speculating that in the overriding of the edit view code
<SteveA> or some similar code
<SteveA> our translation form edit view makes some changes
<SteveA> then hits a codepath in the overridden code that causes a transaction.abort() to be called
<SteveA> there is a transaction.abort() in both lib/zope/app/form/browser/formview.py and lib/zope/app/form/browser/editview.py
<SteveA> it is likely that one of these is to blame
<SteveA> i think i'm wrong though
<SteveA> the +translate page doesn't appear to use zope forms at all
<SteveA> generalform does an abort
<SteveA> so we must watch out for that
<SteveA> if anything, it should be dooming the transaction rather than aborting as such
<SteveA> so... this is a clear problem with implicitly starting a new transaction after an abort
<kiko> okay
<kiko> incoming email processing also calls abort()
<kiko> and so does SQLObjectEditView
<tortho> Hi, is there any rosetta experts here, wich know if there is possible to get the dictionary wich is used to make the suggestions for translations.... (in text/db format of some kind..)
<kiko> tortho, AFAIK the suggestions come from submissions from other versions or instances of the translation.
<kiko> the database is not downloadable
<tortho> that was what i was looking for.. there is a dictionary project upcomming, and that would be a great plece to keep the translation the same... (To get all the words, and submit them for proofreading...)
<kiko> oh!
<kiko> that's something different
* SteveA -> eat
<tortho> :-) yes, and then it would be nice to have those as a starting point... it would benefit both the translation project, and ubuntu in giving more precisely translations..
<tortho> so, if ii understand correct, there is no way it is possible to extract those translations? (the one word ones..)
<kiko> no, but that is a planned feature.
<tortho> okay, thanks, I'll try again in a while :-)
<mpt> ... Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> It's a horribly icy morning, stay inside
<mungewell> Hi all.  What status should I set a bug to if the behaviour is noted as 'usual' (for particular circumstances) and won't be fixed?
<mpt> mungewell, "Rejected"
<mungewell> Thanks.
<mpt> Eventually we'll split that into "Not a Bug" and "Not For Us"
#launchpad 2006-06-22
<bfree> is launchpad registration "broken" or is it normal to have to wait for the email to come through?
<bfree> the mail has arrived now ... 22+ minutes later!   so I guess the wait is normal perhaps ...
<LarstiQ> yes, it is.
<mpt> bfree, your mail provider might be greylisting, which would cause a delay like that
<jamesh> I guess SteveA's vhost stuff didn't get accepted by pqm
<carlos_> morning
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> i have a question about the virtual hosting stuff
<SteveA> do we have code that takes the Host header into account, and sets up the virtual-host attributes on the Request based on it?
<SteveA> i mean, do you remember implementing that aspect of it?
<BjornT> no, i didn't implement that
<SteveA> okay.  i don't think it matters too much for launchpad
<SteveA> but i'll look at doing this today
<stub> carlos: Hi
<carlos> stub: staging is broken again 
<carlos> Do I have enough permissions to fix it?
<jamesh> SteveA: I tried following the instructions for setting up Apache from your email, but it errors out.  I assume your vhost changes didn't land?
<carlos> I mean, a usual code update after migrating the database would restore it?
<stub> carlos: Yup. If you want to wait for the data migration...
<carlos> stub: didn't you execute it on production ?
<SteveA> jamesh: yes, they didn't land.  there was a semantic-level conflict.  i've fixed and resubmitted.
<stub> carlos: Not yet
<carlos> oh, I see
<carlos> stub: I think I'm going to disable the unique restriction
<carlos> I don't mind if staging's rosetta is broken...
<stub> Might as well kick it off now those - watching this test run is boring...
<stub> Ok
<stub> c/those/though/
<carlos> stub: also, would be possible to move a spec  from https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/gnome-mount to Ubuntu context?
<carlos> martin doesn't know how would that spec end in Rosetta's context
<carlos> and I was scared that they wanted to use Rosetta as the new HAL frontend ;-)
<stub> How should we normally handle this. I assume this means that there is no UI for retargetting specs and there is some reason it just can't be recreated in the correct context?
<carlos> stub: well, we could reject it
<carlos> and create it in the right context...
<carlos> I was just trying to reduce the amount of garbage left behind ;-)
<carlos> oh
<carlos> stub: dude, I just found a way to retarget it...
<stub> I'm more interested in how this is supposed to work in the long term. I don't mind manually fixing things but it generally indicates we need to create a bug report to add the missing UI.
<carlos> stub: please, ignore me....
<stub> :)
<stub> carlos-fix-dupliated-submissions.py ?
<carlos> stub: yes
<carlos> stub: without arguments, the data will be fixed
<carlos> stub: with '-c' the script will check if there is something to fix
<spiv> stub: I've updated the DB patch in my disable-accounts branch, including updating the trigger -- I needed the trigger to work for my tests to pass.  Please re-review :)
<spiv> stub: Oh, and could I get a real patch number for it, please? :)
<carlos> staging is restored
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> pqm was merging a branch of mine
<SteveA> it finished a while ago
<SteveA> but no email
<lifeless> its looks like an error, but I just managed to delete the backtrace. dang.
<lifeless> please submit it again
<SteveA> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll check if no one knows - but is there a bug open about ticking 'subscribe me to this bug' not working? the one when you comment on a bug (not the changing status one)
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: my merge went through pqm again
<lifeless> gpg: no default secret key: unusable secret key
<ddaa> hello there
<lifeless> I've asked elmo
<LarstiQ> moin
<SteveA> lifeless: so, this is likely blocking all PQM merges right now
<SteveA> and everyone who submitted will get no feedback at all that their merge has failed
<SteveA> so they won't know to resubmit
<ddaa> we learnt to resubmit when receiving no feedback :)
<SteveA> if this is so, is there a way for you to list the failed merges, so you can tell people what they need to re-submit, when this is fixed?
<SteveA> lifeless: i have an HTTP question, if you have a few minutes.
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, its blocking all merges. I am looking at it
<lifeless> SteveA: ask away, I will answer as time permits
<SteveA> lifeless: okay.  I have a browser that is connecting to an HTTP/1.1 server using HTTPS.  The browser is required to send a Host: header.  Is the value of the Host header required to contain the host and port, or can it contain just the host?
<SteveA> in this situation, the https server is listening on the default port of 443
<lifeless>       Host = "Host" ":" host [ ":" port ]  ; Section 3.2.2
<lifeless>    A "host" without any trailing port information implies the default
<lifeless>    port for the service requested (e.g., "80" for an HTTP URL). For
<lifeless> if the url being requested is something like '
<SteveA> ok.  so, if I just see a Host: header at a server of   Host: foo.com
<lifeless> GET /foo/bar HTTP/1.1
<lifeless> Host: foo.com
<lifeless> 
<SteveA> then it could be either http for foo.com on port 80
<lifeless> 
<SteveA> or https for foo.com on port 433
<SteveA> and i would need to look elsewhere to find out which
<SteveA> IOW, i need to know the incoming protocol
<lifeless> then it is the default port that should be used - the port you are listening on
<lifeless> but if the url was
<lifeless> GET htt
<lifeless> GET http://fo.com/bar HTTP/1.1
<lifeless> Host: fo.com
<lifeless> 
<lifeless> and you were listening on https - the implicit port would be 80
<lifeless> AIUI
<SteveA> ok thanks
<SteveA> sounds flaky enough not to rely on it
<lifeless> its only of use for vhosting selection
<lifeless> the things relevant for a server implementer are:
<lifeless>  * port is optional
<lifeless>  * port will match the port on the server the request is meant to be sent to, not the port the client connects to[this is relevant when a proxy is inline] 
<lifeless>    (if present)
<lifeless> i.e. you cant rely on it because itmay not be present.
<stub> Are there other headers we can rely on to detect if it is http or https?
<lifeless> stub - no
<lifeless> you need to record the port the request is accepted on and pass that around for the system to know.
<lifeless> i.e. squid has support as an accelerator to add a header to requests marking the SSL port they were received on and the external url that should be emitted for that port.
<lifeless> this is used by microsoft exchange server in the same situation
<lifeless> SteveA: it is fixed
<SteveA> lifeless: thanks.  i'll re-resubmit
<lifeless> the key had expired.
<SteveA> lifeless: does apache have an option to use this header?
<SteveA> what i'm doing now is making launchpad choose an external protocol/host/port from its configuration files, based on the Host header received
<lifeless> SteveA: that wont work :)
<SteveA> why not?
<lifeless> because of what we discussed before :)
<SteveA> you're not being clear
<SteveA> i see nothing that will fail to work
<lifeless> sorry, to determine if it is ssl or not on the outside.
<SteveA> that doesn't matter
<lifeless> I'm not sure what you are trying to achieve.
<SteveA> this configuration is used to set the proto/host/port for use in:
<SteveA>  - Location headers
<SteveA>  - <base> tags in html
<SteveA>  - the base part of URLs that are rendered in pages
<SteveA> for a given page, we may not know exactly what external details of request got the request into the app server
<SteveA> but we do know where we want to direct people to next
<lifeless> ok
<SteveA> ideally, i'd like to have more information from the accel. proxy server
<lifeless> http://3cx.org/item/46
<lifeless> documents how to tell paache to set such headers
<lifeless> RequestHeader set Front-End-Https "On"
<lifeless>  for instance
<SteveA> such as what the exact full URL was from the outside, and the port used
<lifeless> the port is doable via the RequestHeader set command.
<lifeless> using the vhost on apache.
<lifeless> don't know offhand about the url, but if we primarily care about domain based changes, host: will be sufficient.
<SteveA> lifeless: thanks.  i'll collect these docs for version 2 of our virtual hosting stuff.
<SteveA> my current approach will be enough for now.  we'll want more once we start having more plain http pages in launchpad
<lifeless> SteveA: can we create meeting events in launchpad for the launchpad series of meetings coming up ?
<lifeless> SteveA: I have a spec I wanted to rpopose for discussion at the lp-bzr meeting.
<SteveA> sure, that's a good idea
<lifeless> should I do that ? I'm happy to
<lifeless> SteveA: ^
<SteveA> lifeless: please do
<lifeless> are the mainly code focused or spec focused ?
<lifeless> I'm presuming planning and speccing
<SteveA> specs
<lifeless> how does this look: https://launchpad.net/sprints/launchpad-malone-support-2006
<lifeless> SteveA: ^
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> another way to do it would be to have two concurrent sprints
<SteveA> but i think this is fine
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/sprints
<lifeless> all added.
<lifeless> and there is the spec https://launchpad.net/sprints/launchpad-rosetta-bazaar-2006
<SteveA> meeting in 23 mins
<kiko_> morninh!
<ajmitch> morning kiko_ 
<SteveA> it is almost time
<kiko_> morning!
<SteveA> LAUNCHPAD DEVELOPMENT MEETING
<SteveA> Hello, welcome.  ooo vak welcome in this week's Launchpad development meeting.
<SteveA> who is with us today?
<mpt> me
<kiko_> me
<salgado> me
<jamesh> me
<flacoste> i am here
<stub> me
<matsubara> me
<cprov> me
<SteveA> ddaa is on vacation
<spiv> me
<SteveA> anyone else?
<jamesh> are we expecting Paris people?
<kiko_> if so there should be malcc and Kinnison 
<SteveA> for those who are at the conference in Paris, please say if you're not coming to this meeting.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> I'd like to remind you to prepare your three sentences and Keep Bag Change items so that you can copy/paste them onto the channel at the appropriate point in the meeting.
<SteveA> this keeps the meeting moving swiftly
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * PQM failures over last 18 hours (Steve)
<SteveA>  * Virtual hosting changes (Steve)
<SteveA>  * Meetings registered in Launchpad
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 29 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Next meeting, same time next week.
<SteveA> Any objections?
<SteveA> it is done.
<SteveA> Activity reports?
<SteveA> i am still not up to date with these.
<mpt> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<stub> up to date
<jamesh> I suck
<spiv> up to date.
<flacoste> up to date
<kiko_> u2d
<cprov> not up to date, is the sprint a good excuse ?
<SteveA> cprov: yes, the sprint is a reasonable reason
<SteveA> anyone else?
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Matsubara and Stuart to talk on skype about QA and production.
<SteveA>  * Malcolm, Celso and Daniel to have a soyuz conf call.  (after paris probably)
<matsubara> SteveA: not done yet.
<SteveA> third week.  how difficult is it to arrange a one on one call, stub and matsubara ?
<stub> I've totally forgotten what was to be discussed too.
<SteveA> hello carlos
<stub> Huge timezone difference
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> the notion is that there is much in common between QA processes and production processes
<SteveA> so to talk about what you've each been doing, with each other
<SteveA> and see what comes out of it
* stub shrugs
<mpt> remember you can use the MeetingTimes page to find the best time for a meeting of any subset of people
<SteveA> take 30 mins
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<cprov> SteveA: bad, we still missing that call (we are together here, anyway), postpone it next week, maybe using TeamSpeak
<mpt> provided you keep it up to date :-)
<SteveA> cprov: have you three been discussing things together much in paris?
<stub> I don't think that notion is correct
<SteveA> stub: take 30 minsn to prove me wrong
<carlos> SteveA: I'm a slacker with my activity reports...
<cprov> SteveA: yes, all the BOFs
<SteveA>  * Stuart to have a call with someone re: test runner updates to optimize Librarian startup/shutdown.
* SteveA drinks a swig of ice cool gira
<stub> I didn't bother with the call - the librarian optimization turned out to be trivial. 
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> is it landed?
<stub> Nope - I've been getting deeper into the test suite and decrufting it.
<SteveA> although, i will point out that the point of the call isn't just to get further ideas for yourself, but also to spread knowledge of something around the team
<stub> I can land Librarian updates but that alone doesn't actually seem to make much difference in timing.
<SteveA> i am suffering daily from slow slow tests
<SteveA> oh
<spiv> That's a funny kind of "trivial" ;)
<stub> Most of the time is spend in db setup and tear down
<stub> Which I can have a call with someone about ;)
<SteveA> stub: maybe talk over this in the next infra. team call?
<stub> Its getting 'ickyer.
<stub> Sure.
<SteveA> i'm certainly interested
<SteveA> ok.
<SteveA> MeetingAction: stub to talk about faster test suite kill kill kill in next infra. call
<spiv> stub: please land the librarian bits, it may help me next time I run authserver tests, which also suffer from process start/stop overhead.
<spiv> (it would have helped me this last week, but I think I'm finished with that branch now)
<SteveA> MeetingAction: stub and matsubara to have a 30 min call to talk over what they do about production systems and see how it goes
<stub> Ok. But let me know before you optimize that as we are likely to conflict.
<SteveA> MeetingAction: soyuz team to have a conf call once they get back home
<lifeless> hi 
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report (Matsubara)
<SteveA> matsubara: please go ahead
<lifeless> just got here, lunch was on
<matsubara> Bug 49899, which I think bradb started work on it already. I'll coordinate with him, and if he's too busy, I'll take over on that.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49899 in malone "Lookup error on bug page" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49899
<matsubara> that's the top exception
<matsubara> since brad isn't here, I'll talk with him later.
<SteveA> it says it is in progress
<SteveA> is that accurate?
<matsubara> SteveA: he changed the status on the 21st
<matsubara> SteveA: so I think it is, but I'll confirm with him later.
<SteveA> ok
<matsubara> Bug 50575, not yet assigned. Can you take that carlos?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50575 in rosetta "+translate pages crash if you select two alternative languages." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50575
<kiko_> matsubara, do you know what causes 49899?
<kiko_> carlos, that's a topcrasher, would be great to have a fix today or for you to bounce it back to matsubara
<matsubara> kiko_: nope, but bjorn has a hypothesis
<kiko_> what's that?
<matsubara> kiko_: which I added as comment on the bug.
<lifeless> its like a theory
<kiko_> k
<matsubara> kiko_: it's related to the importance_widget having the unknown status set.
<mpt> which shouldn't ever be true
<matsubara> but I'm not sure about the details
<mpt> but may be if old bug-watch-y bugs weren't changed properly
<kiko_> matsubara, there's an UnexpectedFormData exception today that smells like a bug
<mpt> iirc
<matsubara> that bug also might be causing another bug which is making the bug report disapper from the bug search lsting
<matsubara> kiko_: it's not a bug, we raise the correct exception and now show a custom error page.
<matsubara> well, we don't yet show it, it's not fix released. :)
<kiko_> matsubara, the [u'New']  status is not a bug?
<kiko_> sure smells like a bug to me
<kiko_> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-06-21/A529
<stub> Have we remembered to not log an OOPS since we are handling the exception gracefully?
<matsubara> haven't seen the tb yet, but if it's raising an UFD at least we'll return to the user a custom error page
<SteveA> we still want to record an OOPS for UFD
<kiko_> field.status%3Alist=New&search=Search
<SteveA> but to index it separately in the report summaries
<kiko_> oh I see
<cpro1> I'm back, connection was down at conf 
<SteveA> horrible zope publisher thing
<SteveA> kiko_: it's a zope mis-design, to have :list mean something
<kiko_> matsubara, you're right.
<kiko_> it's not a bug
<kiko_> New is no longer a status
<matsubara> moving on then.
<mpt> so is it someone using a really really old bookmark?
<stub> SteveA: I liked :list, but I won't argue its case in the meeting ;)
<kiko> mpt, google then.
<kiko> Non-sql time  	24288 ms
<kiko> that's distroreleaselang-index.
<matsubara> mpt: indeed, it's google
<SteveA> matsubara: do you mean you're done with the report, or that you're moving to the next item in your report?
<matsubara> moving on the next itm
<matsubara> item
<matsubara> Bug 45788, which is a bug on the sprint date form validation code. Assigned to me, I'll work on it this week.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45788 in launchpad "Adding a sprint with a finish date before start date causes error" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45788
<matsubara> but I'm still waiting for carlos_ answer
<matsubara> With kiko's patches to SQLObject, the timeouts decreased significantly. The outstanding timeouts now are on +translation and +translate pages, which are bug 2497 and 3991 respectively. Both assigned to kiko. So, what are your plan regarding this, kiko?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3991 in rosetta "Timeout error on translation page (+translate)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3991
<kiko> matsubara, I have a fix that should make the second problem go away entirely
<matsubara> kiko: great!
<kiko> matsubara, the first one requires creating a TranslationContributor table
<carlos_> matsubara: hi, sorry, could you point me to that bug?
<jamesh> matsubara: related to 45788, jdub was getting oops's during last meeting by trying to subscribe to a sprint with finish date < start date
<kiko> which I haven't even started yet
<carlos_> matsubara: we just got our Internet link back
<matsubara> carlos_: bug 50575
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50575 in rosetta "+translate pages crash if you select two alternative languages." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50575
<SteveA> matsubara: how many more items do you have in your report?  there are other items i want to get to in the meeting.
<kiko> carlos: topcrasher alert!
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara
<matsubara> SteveA: I can coordinate with carlos after the meeting
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> (say "i have one" to stop the countdown)
<SteveA> 2
<spiv> rt #11425: bug 33223 is blocked by updating Twisted, which is blocked by RT #11425 -- python2.4-pyopenssl isn't installed whereever pqm is running the tests.
<kiko> SteveA, matsubara's requests for access to the database.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33223 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should give human-friendly errors for name restrictions" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33223
<mpt> thanks to Znarl for fixing certificates on chinstrap and l.c.c
<spiv> Znarl closed rt #11425, but I discovered today the problem is still there.
<lifeless> can I ask that I am cc'd on all rt requests for pqm-related things
<jamesh> spiv: should it be a dep of launchpad-dependencies then?
<SteveA> spiv: i spoke with karl about this, and i thought it was getting sorted.  there was some confusion about exactly where the package needed installing.  lifeless can talk with karl
<carlos_> matsubara: I will take a look to it, I think it's produced by a recent merge I did. It broke also navigation under some circumstances
<lifeless> because I had not heard of this request. 
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, I'll do that in future.
<carlos_> SteveA: I still need an answer to the request to get access to drescher
<lifeless> spiv: well, this is a request for everyone.
<SteveA> kiko: i spoke with elmo about matsubara's request, and he agreed to do it.
<kiko> SteveA, thanks.
<matsubara> ok, thanks carlos_ 
<spiv> lifeless: Sure, but I can't speak for anyone else ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: can I ask that I am cc'd on all rt requests for pqm-related things
<matsubara> thanks SteveA and kiko, that will be very helpful
<spiv> jamesh: I don't think so -- launchpad-dependencies is for things needed to run and test launchpad, not for things needed for "make check_merge".
<SteveA> AgendaItem: everyone to note that lifeless should be cc-ed on PQM-related RT issues
<carlos_> SteveA:  #10992
<lifeless> thank you
<spiv> jamesh: Also, it's really a bug in Twisted that I need this at all, there's just a handful of buggy tests that aren't skipping properly in our snapshot, so it's likely that this is a short-term issue.
<SteveA> spiv: i think that's a launchpad dependency, in general.
<cprov> carlos: drescher ?
<SteveA> spiv: although, i accept the argument about this being a short-term thing
<SteveA> carlos: you mean RT 10992 ?
<lifeless> we can install and remove it later
<SteveA> carlos: please say either "bug 1234" or "RT 1234" so that we have the context clear in the logs
<SteveA> carlos: not "#1234"
<SteveA> moving along now...
<carlos> SteveA: sorry, RT 10992
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Production is being boring. Which is good. Next rollout is expected to be next Tueday with rocketfuel HEAD as of now.
<stub> Staging has had downtime due to the updates failing due to needing some data migration run on staging. It might work fine tomorrow if nobody creates some duplicate rosetta submissions before then.
<SteveA> stub: assuming i can get my vhosts changes through pqm, i'd like to get those running on staging soon
<SteveA> this will require some apache changes on staging too
<SteveA> which i will coordinate with karl
<SteveA> thanks for keeping production boring.
<SteveA>  * PQM failures over last 18 hours (Steve)
<stub> Yup. Landing on Friday or Monday preferred to give us a good week to test.
<SteveA> because a private key expired, pqm silently rejected merge requests for the last 18 hours or so
<SteveA> it is probably working again now
<carlos> SteveA: forget that request, celso just explained the usage of that machine and obviously I should not do there what I was told to do there. I will wait until my home server is fixed 
<SteveA> lifeless: can you get a list of the merges that were silently rejected?
<lifeless> SteveA: not trivially.
<SteveA> lifeless: can you alter PQM so that when this happens again, you can trivially get such a list?
<cprov> carlos: you can use mawson (dogfood)
<SteveA> it should be a matter of improving some logging
<SteveA> or logging incoming request commands somewhere
<lifeless> everything is captured already
<SteveA> i ask because this has happened before
<lifeless> need to write a grepper for this
<SteveA> is there some convoluted log format?
<cprov> carlos: point me to the ooffice version you want in mawson, I can copy it from ubuntu-queue and you can play in mawson
<SteveA>  * Virtual hosting changes (Steve)
<lifeless> SteveA: not that convoluted, but not trivial to pick out what you are asking from from the log.
<SteveA> when i get my vhosts branch landed, you'll all need to make some changes to your /etc/hosts and apache configuration to continue developing launchpad locally
<lifeless> and a reporting tool is a good thing I think.
<stub> Sounds like we just want to dump inbound pqm emails to a mbox file.
<SteveA> i'll send an updated email to the list when this is landed properly
<SteveA> lifeless: and i repeat my request for pqm to be changed so that it never fails silently.
<SteveA> this is a big usability problem with pqm.
<lifeless> SteveA: lets talk about this in lithuania
<kiko> stub, +1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Meetings registered in Launchpad
<SteveA> lifeless has registered the upcoming launchpad sprints as meetings in launchpad
<SteveA> thank you lifeless
<SteveA> attendees should register for these meetings, in launchpad
<SteveA> the URL has slipped off my scrollback...
<matsubara> https://launchpad.net/sprints
<kiko> lifeless rocks!
<mpt> they usually are
<SteveA> are they usually?
<mpt> well, sometimes they have moss on them
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<mpt> DONE: Returned to NZ, some menus CSS fixes, bug fixing
<mpt> TODO: Finish menus with Steve, DescriptionMarkup, LaunchpadLoginService
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> I have none prepared sorry, at the sprint in Paris.
<carlos> DONE: #35631, More #40550 work, user support, prepared some spec for the UDS-Paris.
<carlos> TODO: #40550, Fix some bugs raised by OpenOffice.org exports, Fix navigation issues produced by #35631
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, minor tickcount tweaks, some last minute sprint scheduler tweaks, branch puller/syncer improvements
<stub> DONE: shipit constraints, test suite work
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, subversion symlink support for cscvs
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: shipit constraints, test suite work
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<flacoste> DONE: fixed three bugs in support tracker.
<flacoste> TODO: fix some more, attend Malone and Support Tracker meeting in London
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: fixed bugs (broken template, custom error page for UFD), support requests, some bug triage. TODO: fix more oops bugs (sprint date validation, finish fix for calendar), skype call with stub
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: disable-account, bzr smart server work, reviews.
<spiv> TODO: bzr smart server, sftp server bugs.
<spiv> BLOCKED: RT #11425, as mentioned earlier.
<kiko> DONE: 2 day vacation, work on performance (Rosetta and Soyuz), management, launchpad reporting
<kiko> TODO: launchpad report, land performance and de-XXX-ifications, travel for sprint, sprint
<kiko> BLOCKED: spiv's review of a fix for bug 1555
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1555 in launchpad "BugMessage.selectOneBy doesn't work as expected" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1555
<salgado> DONE: Code review, fixed a bunch of shipit/mirror-management trivial things and landed them, made a new python-codespeak-lib package
<salgado> TODO: Code review, random fixes, attend the Malone and Support Tracker sprint
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> DONE: menus hacking, virtual hosts hacking, insta-reviews
<SteveA> TODO: virtual hosts landing, menus landing
<SteveA> BLOCKED: pqm *still* hates me
<spiv> kiko: Sorry, it's not on pending-reviews, so it hasn't been staring me in the face every morning when I check my review queue.
<lifeless> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/pqm/+spec/admin-report-tool
<spiv> kiko: I warned you :P
<lifeless> SteveA: its not personal :)
<spiv> kiko: I suggest doing as Steve suggested, and putting it on PendingReviews with a pastebin URL if a branch is too heavyweight for you.
<SteveA> lifeless: i don't think i've received a notification from me re-re-resubmission to pqm
<kiko> spiv, you're just saying that to make me feel bad.
<LarstiQ> SteveA: fwiw, pqm works again for bzr
<SteveA> cool, thanks LarstiQ 
<SteveA> we have 3 minutes of meeting left
<SteveA> any blocked items not being dealt with?
<SteveA> any further brief points?
<stub> I'm hungry
<SteveA> stub: then a countdown of doom is in order.
<SteveA> 1
<mpt> On a miscellaneous note, you can now push branches to chinstrap.canonical.com, rather than chinstrap.ubuntu.com (since Launchpad != Ubuntu) or chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com (since Canonical != HBD)
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<mdupont> OMG ITS ALIVE!!!
<lifeless> mpt: if you do that, and you are not using the pqm-submit plugin, the old pqm submission script *will* get confused.
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: I wonder if we should add many specs for Rosetta when we have still some of them pending to be imported...
<SteveA> thanks for coming people.
<kiko> carlos, you mean implemented?
<carlos> kiko: yeah dude, I don't know what's going on with me today....
<carlos> s/imported/implemented/
<kiko> spiv, added a note, but do you really need a pastebin or can you find the email?
<cprov> DONE: queue-ui, publishing prototypes (dak-tools), UDS
<cprov> TODO: specs and bug triage/gardening
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<carlos> I have some specs I want to work on but I don't know if we should handle all interesting things we could have in mind to fill a week of work for two developers
* mpt lapses into unconsciousness
<mpt> SteveA, I'll resume secretarial duties if you wish
<kiko> carlos, I don't understand.
<kiko> carlos, add the specs you'd like to discuss at the sprint!
<spiv> kiko: The main thing is to have an entry on the PendingReviews page I think.
<kiko> I have it there spiv. now go review it :-P
<spiv> ~
<SteveA> mpt: offer accepted.  thank you.
<carlos> kiko: that the amount of non implemented specs for Rosetta is growing a lot and some of them are later obsolete because the time we wrote them and when we are going to implement them is so big that many things changed already....
<carlos> kiko: at least, that's my feeling
<kiko> carlos,  I still don't understand why this is a problem
<carlos> well, I was just wondering if we could do a mix of tasks, writing specs and also do some coding to get a new developer more up to date with daily developing in launchpad
<carlos> kiko: if we fill the week with specs, we will not be able to implement all those specs before the next conference anyway....
<carlos> so I think we could work on the new ones that are high priority and leave the rest of the week to hack
<OgMaciel> good morning Carlos...  ;)  Hope all is well in Paris...  any word on those problems we were getting while translating strings by any chance?
<lifeless> Kinnison: malcc: cprov: bug 50672 may be of interest to you
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50672 in soyuz "Distribution packages list is incomplete." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50672
<malcc> lifeless: Looking
<carlos> OgMaciel: nothing more that are actually bugs that I will fix, but nothing done yet, sorry
<carlos> s/more that/more than/
<OgMaciel> carlos: no prob...  I'll work around them for now...  ;)
<carlos> OgMaciel: thanks for your report
<OgMaciel> carlos: sure thing... some of the users noticed before I did...  ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: kiko: this is for either of you. At what level of 'smallness' is something that I'd like to see changed in launchpad no longer a spec but rather a bug ?
<SteveA>   |<------------>|
<jsgotangco> hey OgMaciel
<kiko> lifeless, it depends. :)
* lifeless feeds stevea to the sharks
<OgMaciel> howdy jsgotangco... am loving your pix in Flickr
<jsgotangco> haha
<lifeless> kiko: well, for instance, https://launchpad.net/products/gnupg/+distributions has no links to the distro specific pages.
<lifeless> kiko: I think it should, but theres probably a group of related changes, and discussion may be needed.
<OgMaciel> matsubara: hey bud... any word on the solution to that problem (X crashing when signing the CoC)?
<mpt> lifeless, I've reported several "there should be a link from here to there" issues as bugs
<malcc> lifeless: If you want a quick hack, make it a bug; if you want to sit down for a review of it and similar UI, knock up a spec and propose it for a discussion
<lifeless> malcc: I guess I'm raising this because theres *no guidance in launchpad* as to this.
<lifeless> and I think as a result the spec tracker is nearly completely unused for most packages and products.
<SteveA> lifeless: would you please look to see what pqm has done to my merge?
<malcc> lifeless: Yes I agree. I wasn't trying to suggest you should have known, just making a suggestion for your current issue
<lifeless> spiv: is kiko going to take disable-accounts ?
<lifeless> malcc: oh, I do that already.
<spiv> lifeless: I don't know, is he?
<lifeless> malcc: but if we can find a description that is clear, and makes sense for relative newcomers to the system, maybe we can get blueprint some more integration into stuff
<lifeless> spiv: you and he were talking about a review
<OgMaciel> hey jsgotangco... are you guys still meeting?
<matsubara> Hi OgMaciel, sorry didn't have time to look into it, but I suppose the distro guys would know better about it. Try asking on #ubuntu or #ubuntu-bugs
<mpt> lifeless, I think it would be good for Launchpad (the product, not Blueprint) to gradually migrate to a standard of one spec per feature, where "feature" is of the magnitude of 1 page in the Web UI
<jsgotangco> OgMaciel: just done in my BOF session
<spiv> lifeless: he sent me a diff (unrelated to disable-accounts) in email to review, it got forgotten, I told him to put it on PendingReviews.
<lifeless> spiv: I've given it to salgado
<OgMaciel> jsgotangco: about Edubuntu?
<OgMaciel> matsubara: any way we can escalate this?
<jsgotangco> OgMaciel: various, most Edubuntu BOFs are already done and just drafting/finishing up specs
<lifeless> spiv: indeed, everyone should do that except for blindingly simple specs
<OgMaciel> jsgotangco: very nice...  wish I could be there...  :/
* lifeless tsks at kiko
<AndreNoel> hello og
<salgado> lifeless, you gave me a new review? when was that?
<lifeless> salgado: 1 minute ago
<salgado> ah, okay
<matsubara> OgMaciel: I'm not sure, the distro guys are very busy at the sprint.
<OgMaciel> hey AndreNoel...  carlos has told me the bugs will be fixed once he gets a chance to work on them
<OgMaciel> matsubara: anyone in particular I should talk to?  This bug is preventing people from signing the Coc, and is very frustrating
<lifeless> mpt: done https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/50674
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50674 in soyuz "product 'distributions' and 'packages' pages need links" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<AndreNoel> OgMaciel: good
<SteveA> lifeless: i want to go and get some lunch, but if i need to submit to pqm again, i want to do this before i go
<lifeless> mpt do you think that the product side bug pages, eg https://launchpad.net/products/gnupg/+filebug should offer a link through to the distro area ?
<lifeless> SteveA: looking
<SteveA> ta
<AndreNoel> OgMaciel: i've signed coc 1.0.1 without problem
<OgMaciel> AndreNoel: though X crashed when I clicked on the submit button to sign it, it apparently send the info...  but the bug is very annoying
<mpt> lifeless, yes, that's one of the bugs I was referring to :-)
<matsubara> OgMaciel: you could try looking for these people: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-x-swat, they were automatically subscribed to that bug though
<lifeless> mpt: heh. 
<kiko> OgMaciel, I have no idea what could cause X to crash. use lynx>
<AndreNoel> OgMaciel: i saw it on coc 1.0, but not in 1.0.1
<AndreNoel> the coc 1.0.1 don't crash
<OgMaciel> kiko: I could... but to someone who's new to Linux and wants to help out, Lynx could be very scary  ;)
<matsubara> cprov: ping
<cprov> matsubara: even if there is a bug in nvidia driver, do we intend to let the page as it is (horizontally enormous) ?
<cprov> matsubara: pong
<matsubara> cprov: I was about to ask you about that. :)
<kiko-afk> bbiab
<mpt> lifeless, actually, I was thinking of bug 3152 and bug 42480, neither of which are the exact thing you've just mentioned
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3152 in malone "Prominently link between product bug listings <-> equivalent package bug listings" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3152
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42480 in malone "Report a bug about product that doesn't use Malone should include link to product's official bug tracker" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42480
<OgMaciel> cprov: is this then related to a tag in the page?
<matsubara> cprov: nope, there's another bug open for that.
<lifeless> elmo: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/50675
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50675 in gnupg "error message when a key has expired is not helpful" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<lifeless> mpt: should I open a bug for my suggestion then, or a spec?
<cprov> matsubara: good
<mpt> lifeless, bug, and cross-reference it with 42480, thanks
* mpt really goes to sleep now
<matsubara> cprov: were you able to reproduce the bug that crashes X?
<cprov> OgMaciel: maybe, could not reproduce it in office machine, well salgado tried (hard)
<cprov> matsubara: ^^
<OgMaciel> cprov: do you also have a Nvidia card at the machine you used?
<matsubara> cprov: btw, the horizontally huge page is bug 38890
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38890 in launchpad "'code of conduct signatures' has formatting issues" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38890
<lifeless> SteveA: I dont see it at all. did it appear in the webui queue ?
<cprov> OgMaciel: yes, I think so.
<salgado> OgMaciel, yeah, I've tried it in a box with an nForce card. (tried both the proprietary and the open source driver)
<OgMaciel> salgado: have you seen the error message I was able to scrap off the logs?
<SteveA> lifeless: i think so, but i don't have browser-client-what-you-see logs.  i'll try submitting again.
<salgado> OgMaciel, no, what's that?
<cprov> matsubara: thanks, but high priority would be appropriated, it's so easy
<OgMaciel> salgado: lemme grab the link
<OgMaciel> salgado: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/49789
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49789 in xorg "Clicking on Codes of Conduct link in Launchpad crashes X" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<matsubara> cprov: actually that's a dupe, the original one is bug 39995, which is assigned to the great mpt. I'll pester him to try to fix it quickly.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39995 in launchpad "No Line break in CoC active signatures" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39995
<lifeless> SteveA: I just cannot see any sign it reached me.
<salgado> OgMaciel, "Caught signal 11. Server aborting" would be the message?
<SteveA> lifeless: ok.  thanks for looking.  let's see what happens to this next one.
<cprov> salgado: ehe
<OgMaciel> salgado: nope... the message above it
<cprov> matsubara: perfect, thank you
<OgMaciel> salgado: am talking about the backtrace  :P
<salgado> OgMaciel, well, I couldn't get my X to crash, so I see no backtrace at all
<OgMaciel> salgado: the backtrace is reported in the bug page... my backtrace
<salgado> oh, right. I saw it. 
<salgado> I thought you were asking if I got the same backtrace here
<OgMaciel> :)
<flacoste> spiv: you were assigned to review my fixes for bug 3849 and bug 50007, do you know when you'll have time to review that?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3849 in launchpad-support-tracker "No navigation to bug report created from a support request" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3849
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50007 in launchpad-support-tracker "When filing a bug related to the support tracker, the summary and description should be editable" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50007
<spiv> flacoste: tomorrow morning (my time).
<flacoste> spiv: ok, tnx!
<cprov> OgMaciel: let me suggest something, centainly there is something wrong in nvidia driver and it might be a major defect, try to reproduce it w/o launchpad (copy the html from lp, for instance) then keep in touch with the distro community in order to fix it. From the LP side we will try to get the CoC page layout fixed ASAP, it may mitigate the issues/blockers for you guys to sign new CoC and keep doing your job. Does it sounds ok ?
<spiv> flacoste: We'll see if you're still thanking me after I review your code ;)
<spiv> flacoste: Btw, did you figure out what was going on with those weird page test failures?
<OgMaciel> cprov: what do you mean by copying the html?
<flacoste> spiv: yes, the tests needed change because I've modified LaunchpadView to not call render() when there is a redirection
<spiv> OgMaciel: File->Save Page As, or similar.
<cprov> OgMaciel: an "ultra-wide" html page should cause the same problem
<spiv> OgMaciel: So that you have something to reproduce the X crash with after we fix the page layout in Launchpad.
<matsubara> that'd be a bit difficult since when he tries to visit the page the page crashes his X
<cprov> spiv: good explanation, thanks
<OgMaciel> matsubara: actually, it only crashes when i click on the link
<spiv> flacoste: Ah ok, but no insight into why the pagetests weren't matching when they looked like they should.  Ah well.
<OgMaciel> spiv: yes indeed... thanks
<matsubara> OgMaciel: welll, there you go then. :)
<spiv> matsubara: "or similar" :)
<flacoste> spiv: no, didn't investigate that issue though
<spiv> flacoste: That's fair enough.  Just curious to know if the mystery miraculously explained itself for you :)
<OgMaciel> spiv: I thought he meant to use the url somewhere else
<OgMaciel> cprov: I will save the html and try to get a hold of someone from ubuntu-devel
<cprov> OgMaciel: good
<OgMaciel> thanks cprov spiv matsubara
<cprov> OgMaciel: thank you, for the valuable feedback.
<OgMaciel> cprov: and thank you for handling this with such grace
<koni> hi
<koni> I have an account on launchpad, but if I try to login into http://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ it fails!
<koni> Sorry, wrong password
<koni> Any help!
<lifeless> koni: why do you want to login to that wiki ?
<koni> I actually want to login into this wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/, but because it failed too I tried this one
<lifeless> they have different ACL's - failures on one mean nothing for failures on the other
<spiv> koni: You're using your email address as the username for the wiki?
<lifeless> whats your launchpad account ?
<koni> konrad
<koni> not not using my email address
<matsubara> spiv: talking about that, would have some time to fix bug  39814?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39814
<koni> ok, it worked! Thanks a lot!!
<koni> e-mail adress is the magical "word"
<koni> ok, seen the bug report; yes this would be clearer
<spiv> matsubara: Yeah, I'll take another look at that tomorrow.
<matsubara> spiv: thanks. where is that code btw? I tried to find it but no sucess. 
<matsubara> s/sucess/success/
<spiv> matsubara: the wiki code?
<matsubara> spiv: yes.
<spiv> chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/spiv/andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/moin/MoinLaunchpadAuthentication
<spiv> (Most of the work done on it was when we were using baz)
<lifeless> spiv: convert it!
<spiv> lifeless: It's converted.
<lifeless> cool then ;)
<spiv> lifeless: I just haven't moved it out of the directory it was converted into yet :)
<koni> join #kubuntu
<mdupont> i added a couple of localdir objects
<mdupont> wrong window
<ddaa> Kinnison: pingish
<kiko> SteveA, lifeless: just got a failure in bzrlib.errors. is that normal?
<kiko> AssertionError: Failed doctest test for bzrlib.errors
<kiko> has anyone seen this sort of failure?
<kiko> perhaps I need to merge RF.
<Kinnison> ddaa: I'm about to go into review-joy mode. What can I do for you?
<ddaa> tell me about the various cronscripts daemons of buildd, and give me a one sentence summary of what they do relative to each other
<ddaa> specifically, the stuff in ./cronscripts and ./daemons that pertains to buildd
<Kinnison> buildd-queue-builder -- constructs builds and buildqueue entries and sets the scores
<ddaa> build and buildqueue are db tables?
<Kinnison> buildd-slave-scanner -- scans each slave in turn and updates the buildqueue records for in-progress, dispatches unbuilt queue entries to idle builders, and retrieves completed builds to pass to process-upload
<Kinnison> yes, build and buildqueue are db tables
<Kinnison> the buildd-sequencer is a simple daemon which serialises the running of the buildd cronscripts at second-by-second granularity which is needed because the slavescanner runs every 10 seconds which normal cron can't do
<ddaa> why are the buildd cronscripts not just a single daemon then?
<Kinnison> Hysterical raisins
<ddaa> is there any good reason that you are leaving the stuff that way (increased robustness, agility), or is that _just_ historical?
<Kinnison> The distro team have discovered that it's useful to be able to invoke the individual behaviours separately at times
<ddaa> conversely, is there any drawback to doing things that way?
<Kinnison> the major drawback is the incredible startup cost
<ddaa> what do you mean?
<Kinnison> cpython+initZopeless+execute_zcml_for_scripts can chew upwards of two or three seconds to get going
<ddaa> I see, you are doing that twice every 10s...
<Kinnison> and when you want to run a script every 10 seconds, that really sucks
<ddaa> okay, and buildd-slave.tac is the slave service, that's invoked somehow by the init.d scripts
<Kinnison> Indeed
<ddaa> Kinnison: can you see any good reason for me to want to reproduce the build/buildqueue tables for vcs-imports?
<Kinnison> build I doubt, buildqueue maybe
<ddaa> I sortofguess that build is something very specific to what buildd does, relating the package versions or something
<Kinnison> indeed
* Kinnison -> review group
<ddaa> Kinnison: thank you
<Kinnison> ddaa: you're welcome
<LarstiQ> hmm
<LarstiQ> I just got confused looking at a bug status that was unconfirmed before I saw it was a duplicate, looking at the other bug it was indeed fixed. Should that be a bug?
<matsubara> LarstiQ: you mean the dupe should automatically have the same status of the original bug?
<matsubara> LarstiQ: we have bug 3796 open, it's not exactly that, but IMHO is even better, since the status shown would be duplicate.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<LarstiQ> matsubara: yeah, that would be better
<LarstiQ> matsubara: any idea what the status is on that bug?
<matsubara> LarstiQ: sorry, no ETA for it yet. AFAIK, there are others high priority stuff going on atm. bradb might know better since he's the assignee.
<SteveA> aw crap
<SteveA> i got failures in pqm from test_reconnector.txt
<bradb> I assigned that bug to myself when I used to track bugs via assigning them to me, but I've just unassigned it to not be misleading.
<LarstiQ> bradb: was that prior to subscription support?
<bradb> LarstiQ: No. I used to just take a lot of bugs as a way of saying that I know I'd looked at it, and it seemed like a sane bug report.
<LarstiQ> hmm, that seems slightly weird to me.
<ddaa> importd rolled out
<ddaa> the sourceforge imports look fixed
<ddaa> and it _might_ produce knit branches for new imports, but I have not checked
<Oppy> hey, I have a dumb question if anyone's around
<Oppy> On https://launchpad.net/products/democracy/trunk/+pots/democracyplayer I want to assign certain people to be owners of their specialty language
<Oppy> so they can have the final say on those translations
<Oppy> and I can't find whereI do that
<kiko> Oppy, aha!
<Oppy> lol
<Oppy> were you looking for me? ;)
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/democracy/+translations
<kiko> Oppy, visit that page, and then click on "Change Translators"
<Oppy> I've been to that page
<kiko> you are there able to select a translation team.
<kiko> oh, are you looking to create your own team?
<Oppy> Yeah, I suppose so
<Oppy> where do I do that?
<kiko> Oppy, normally we suggest that you try using the Ubuntu translation team first, before creating your own. Do you have a good reason to request your own specific group?
<Oppy> I work with a few specific translators who I'd like to give mod priveleges to for their languages
<kiko> I see.
<Oppy> I don't know if they're all on the ubuntu team or not
<Oppy> what do you recommend?
<kiko> the advantage of using the Ubuntu translation team is that they have good language coverage and are generally active and knowledgeable.
<kiko> you can check with your translators if they are part of the respective teams, and if not, you can either suggest they join the teams, or request your own translation group.
<Oppy> okay, thanks
<kiko> I can create your group easily, at any rate, if you think it's the right solution. that was my suggestion :)
<Oppy> for now I'll select the ubuntu team
<kiko> wonderful!
<Oppy> now that I've done that, am I able to play around with permissions a little more?
<Oppy> also, how do i join the translation group?
<SteveA> kiko: do you have a few minutes to double-check something with me?
<kiko> SteveA, sure! what's up?
<SteveA> remember that possible database stale data issue we were looking at with cprov last week?
<kiko> yes, I do.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i have an idea of what the problem is, but i'd like to explain it to you
<SteveA> so that we can see if it makes sense
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4M5deV.html
<SteveA> there's the pastebin of some typical test output
<SteveA> find the line with "breezy.releasestatus # 2"
<SteveA> we have established here that the data was written correctly after the transaction commit
<SteveA> the next test is the failure of "expect_okays('foo_1.0-1.5', False,  upload_policy='sync')"
<SteveA> and here's where cprov said the problem lay
<kiko> right.
<SteveA> because this calls out to a separate process
<SteveA> and so on
<kiko> right.
<SteveA> looking at the code, i don't think this ever gets to making a new process
<SteveA>  AssertionError: Rejected should be empty
<SteveA> so i think the data shown below is stale data from the last test run, or the last test using uploader_log
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebPY8yc.html
<SteveA> that's expect_okays
<SteveA> the assert is actually before the starting of a new process
<kiko> SteveA, doesn't process_uploads() start the new process?
<SteveA> ah, maybe
<SteveA> it is weird having that in an assert!
<kiko> yeah, it is.
<SteveA> like having essential processing as a side-effect of an assert
<SteveA> i'm still against using asserts in tests, btw
<kiko> so remove them
<kiko> I agree
<kiko> they make little sense.
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> i can think of some reasons to use them
<SteveA> like to show you're checking a precondition that you have good reason to assume is true
<SteveA> as distinct from checking something as part of the test
<SteveA> ok, thanks for pointing that out
<SteveA> i'll continue looking into this
<kiko> sure thingo
<salgado> SteveA, would it be a problem if GFV.fieldNames was immutable?
<SteveA> salgado: i have never considered the issue
<kiko> salgado, I think it might for bradb's advancedsearch form
<SteveA> kiko: another question then
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4M5deV.html
<SteveA> in there
<SteveA> that is the original output we were dicussing
<kiko> okay.
<salgado> kiko, all places I've seen actually make a copy of fieldNames to avoid mutating it
<SteveA> what is incorrect about the output of     print open(uploader_log).read()  ?
<SteveA> salgado: why do you want to make it immutable?
<SteveA> or rather, what prompted your question?
<SteveA> salgado: i see that fieldNames is a read-only property
<SteveA> salgado: so therefore it is immutable, in a sense
<SteveA> salgado: it uses getFieldNamesInOrder, which returns a new list each time it is called
<SteveA> so, from that point of view, you can do what you like with the returned value
<salgado> SteveA, well, GeneralFormViewFactory() does a "class_.fieldNames = fields"
<salgado> the read-only property is just a fallback and I think it can be removed
<SteveA> you should be wary of mutating a list that is an attribute of a class
<SteveA> because that is essentially a global variable
<salgado> right. that's why I want to make it immutable
<SteveA> how would you make it immutable?
<SteveA> i don't think python has an "immutable list" type
<salgado> "class_.fieldNames = tuple(fields)" wouldn't do it?
<SteveA> you're changing its type!
<SteveA> so, that will cause code that treats it as a list to fail
<SteveA> a tuple is not the same as an immutable list
<SteveA> you can't do (1, 2, 3) + [4, 5, 6] 
<SteveA> but you can do [1, 2, 3]  + [4, 5, 6] 
<SteveA> also, tuples are meant to represent tuple kind of data
<kiko> right.
<SteveA> whereas lists are meant for list kind of data
<salgado> right, I know that. I'd take care of changing existing code and make sure it's properly documented
<kiko> tuples are not just "immutable lists"
<SteveA> it is sometimes the right thing to do to use a tuple for an immutable list
<kiko> they are actually meant to be used more like structs
<SteveA> but that needs some careful thought
<SteveA> and should be invisible to users of the code you're doing that to
<salgado> okay, then what about renaming GFV.fieldNames to GFV._fieldNames and defining a fieldNames property that can be overwritten in subclasses?
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> in fact
<SteveA> i don't see why this should be a property at all
<SteveA> so if you fancy a bit of refactoring
<SteveA> make it a method getFieldNames()
<SteveA> there would be less confusion all round
<SteveA> kiko: any ideas about that test output?
<salgado> that would also include a lot of changes in existing code, but it's fine I think
<kiko> SteveA, there should be no rejection.
<kiko>     + INFO    Rejected:
<kiko>     + INFO    Not permitted to upload to the BACKPORTS pocket in a release in the 'EXPERIMENTAL' state.
<kiko>     + INFO
<SteveA> thanks
<kiko> SteveA, the release is no longer in EXPERIMENTAL state.
<kiko> we just changed it to CURRENT.
<SteveA> pqm loves me again
<SteveA> now everyone needs up update their apache setup
<SteveA> i'll sort it out on staging when karl is around tomorrow
<SteveA> we can also sometime do a mass replace of localhost:9000 for launchpad.dev in pagetests
<SteveA> but, this can also be done one test at a time
<kiko> SteveA, without updating apache setup will PQM merges fail?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> there will be no pqm failures due to this
<SteveA> the main thing is, people manually testing launchpad on their local machine
<kiko> yeah, gotcha.
<kiko> SteveA, have a moment for some rosetta reviewing?
<SteveA> maybe in a bit
<SteveA> i just run some instrumented soyuz tests, but i need to rest my eyes for a few minutes
<SteveA> i'll ping you in a bit
<SteveA> these soyuz tests take a while to run, so probably i can do a bit of review
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> this should fix performance for +translate
<kiko> doing some prejoining and avoiding a big IN () query.
<kiko> unfortunate that the page will need some more serious work if we are to fix it completely
<kiko> the data model requires a lot of shuffling around of data.
<kiko> SteveA, is there something like assertRaises() that I can use in pagetests?
<flacoste> why were page titles defined in the module pagetitles.py and not as a attribute of the view that render the page?
<flacoste> and also what's the status of I18N in launchpad?
<flacoste> I see some strings using MessageId (i.e. the _()), but none of the page titles use them
<flacoste> should I use it for new code (I did until now)?
<SteveA> kiko: no, but i think they should be
<SteveA> flacoste: we'll be refactoring pagetitles
<SteveA> flacoste: the main reason at present is that views are used for many pages, so it isn't a one-to-one page-to-viewclass mapping
<SteveA> flacoste: use MessageId stuff in new code where it makes sense to do so. 
<flacoste> SteveA: ok
<flacoste> btw, I've seen code that use MessageId like this _( 'String with %s') % 'interpolation' where it should be like this _( 'String with $sub', mapping={'sub': 'interpolation'})
<kiko> really?
<flacoste> yep, that's the zope.i18n.message API
<flacoste> sorry, zope.i18nmessageid.message
<flacoste> before Zope 3.2, it was: _( 'String with $sub')
<flacoste> err, id = _('String with $sub')
<flacoste> id.mapping = {'sub': 'interpolation'}
<flacoste> but now msgid are immutables, so the mapping has to be given at construction time
<kiko> SteveA, salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filelvbCk4.html
<kiko> flacoste, wow, interesting.
<kiko> SteveA, salgado: any chance of a review before I take off?
<SteveA> +        return list(ret)
<kiko> SteveA, yes
<kiko> ?
<SteveA> if there is a clear reason not to use shortlist there, be explicit about not usingn shortlist
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> well
<SteveA> +        translated_pots = set([pofile.potemplate for pofile in self.pofiles] )
<SteveA> no need for [] 
<SteveA> it becomes a generator comprehension
<kiko> right.
<SteveA> +        dummies = [] 
<SteveA> +        for pot in untranslated_pots:
<SteveA> +            dummies.append(DummyPOFile(pot, self.language))
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> list comprehension instead?
<SteveA> +        assert isinstance(code, (str, unicode)), code
<SteveA> use basestring
<kiko> ah cool
<kiko> about shortlist
<kiko> can't use it easily because the batch size can be manually changed
<SteveA> +        subs = subs.prejoin(['potranslation', 'person', 'pomsgset',
<SteveA> +                             'pomsgset.pofile'] )
<kiko> SteveA, is adding a comment okay there?
<SteveA> format the list all on one line
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> (though I never like that)
<SteveA> comment is fine, provided it mentions the word "shortlist"
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> i think the way you have formatted that prejoin call is unclear -- you can easily lose track of that you're looking at list items
<SteveA> and not args
<SteveA> i think  callname(foo, bar
<SteveA>                 baz)
<SteveA> is okay
<SteveA> (lined up properly)
<kiko> but does it matter? prejoin only takes one argument..
<SteveA> if it doesn't look too silly
<SteveA> so
<SteveA> why split the single arg over two lines?
<SteveA> you should endeavour to not split an arg over two lines
<SteveA> when it will fit on one
<SteveA> as it is a single arg
<kiko> I see
<SteveA> anyway, with all those comments, r=me
<kiko> SteveA! rock on!
<mpt> LarstiQ, the status, assigneed, importance, and milestone of a bug report probably should be greyed out somehow when the report is a duplicate
<SteveA> kiko: 
<SteveA>  /*-1255022292*/ UPDATE BinaryPackagePublishing SET status = 2, datepublished = CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC' WHERE id = 24
<mpt> assigneed->assignee
<SteveA> do you remember what that's all about?
<mpt> LarstiQ, that would probably solve the problem you were experiencing
<SteveA> *** ProgrammingError: ERROR:  cannot update a view
<LarstiQ> mpt: setting the status to Duplicate would also be a clear hint.
<mpt> yesssssss
* mpt tries to remember the drawbacks of doing that
<SteveA> kiko: the issue seems to be this: the commit isn't actually working in that test, so the data never gets to the database.  the commit isn't working because of that recurring error when sqlobject writes data to the database.
<LarstiQ> mpt: I'm not sure greying out would be clear enough, it could be I just don't have the permissions, or whatever else causes greyings out
<SteveA> kiko: for reasons i have not yet uncovered, the commit fails silently.  also, getting the new value from scratch is unreliable, as it is actually getting the old value from the last transaction.
<mpt> I can't remember any of those drawbacks
<kiko> SteveA, the question is really why is the commit() failing
<SteveA> i know why the commit is failing
<kiko> oh
<SteveA> i don't know why it fails *silently* in the doctest
<kiko> because we are writing to a view
<kiko> right
<mpt> LarstiQ, it helps slightly when a bug is marked as a duplicate by mistake, that it can easily (well, "easily" relative to the Launchpad UI's usual slothiness) be set back to exactly what it was before
<mpt> but that's not a very good reason
<LarstiQ> eh?
<LarstiQ> mpt: Bjorns suggestion is to not store the duplicate state so getting back to the old situation is easy too
<LarstiQ> or did you mean uiwise?
<mpt> both, really
<SteveA> kiko: i'm done for the evening.  see you tomorrow!
<LarstiQ> hmm, greying out would be an extra cue, but I'd prefer both rather than only greying
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<mpt> LarstiQ, you're right, I'll report a bug about it, and hope it doesn't get marked as a duplicate
<LarstiQ> mpt: I'd argue you do not need to see the status before you unduplicate
<LarstiQ> the original status I mean
<LarstiQ> mpt: hah :)
<LarstiQ> mpt: bug 3796 has good comments already
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3796 in malone "Duplicated bugs still show up as New in a list of bugs (also affects the Latest bugs portlet)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<mpt> oh
<mpt> that's a bit of a misleading summary, then
<kiko> it is indeed
<LarstiQ> I agree, which is why I couldn't find it scanning the bugs
<mpt> fixed
<LarstiQ> heh, the mail mentions 'Summary changed', while the activity log thinks the title field has changed
<flacoste> title is the name of the field and Summary is its label
<flacoste> (that's probably the source of the discrepancy)
<LarstiQ> I see.
<flacoste> how come bzr log <file> gives me the whole log?
<kiko> mmm
<flacoste> example: [francis@Bourdieu tt-bug-43759] $ bzr log README
<flacoste>     ------------------------------------------------------------
<flacoste>     merged: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com-20060621134115-da0b2000bc43b7b7
<flacoste>     committer: Bjorn Tillenius <bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com>
<flacoste>     branch nick: bug-32282
<flacoste>     timestamp: Wed 2006-06-21 15:41:15 +0200
<flacoste> etc.
<kiko> flacoste, it appears to be a bug, but I can't be sure
<kiko> it shows the whole log regardless of whether or not the file was changed, right?
<flacoste> seemed like it
<flacoste> I would have expect only the messages related to the file
* flacoste wondered if ../templates/person-spec.pt (which seems unused now) has been obsoleted by specificationtarget-specs.pt
<carlos> flacoste: I don't know, but it makes sense
<flacoste> shouldn't that template be removed or move to not-used then?
<LarstiQ> flacoste: hmm, bzr log <file> does only show the revisions that touched file, afaics
<LarstiQ> both 0.8 and bzr.dev
<flacoste> hmm, doesn't look like it here
<flacoste> at least in my Launchpad tree
<LarstiQ> flacoste: can you reproduce it with a minimal testcase?
<flacoste> I'll try
<LarstiQ> (and also, something I'm allowed to look at)
<flacoste> I'm using a shared repository with a lightweight checkout, FWIMW
<LarstiQ> I'll try that too then
<LarstiQ> checkouts inside the repo, or?
<flacoste> no, checkout is outside the repository
<LarstiQ> flacoste: works for me
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<carlos> flacoste: if there are no references to it, I think you can kill it
<carlos> flacoste: is useless to leave garbage behind
<flacoste> carlos: rm or mv to not-used?
<carlos> and we can always recover it, we are using an SCM system....
<carlos> do we have a not-used directory?
<carlos> didn't know it...
<carlos> mpt: what do you think?
<carlos> mpt: we are talking about a template that seems to be useless
<flacoste> lib/canonical/not-used/README.txt says:
<flacoste> Code is put into lib/canonical/not-used/ rather than archived on some arch
<flacoste> branch, so that its existence is still easily noted.
* flacoste doesn't how current that is though
<carlos> flacoste: well, the definition of non-used is for untested code or non maintained code
#launchpad 2006-06-23
<carlos> I don't think that template fits that definition
<flacoste> ok
<carlos> at least that's what I understand from that README
* carlos was not aware of its existence....
<carlos> flacoste: if you have doubts, send an email to launchpad mailing list
<flacoste> ok, will do
<carlos> anyway, I suppose it would be quite similar to the specificationtarget one
<LarstiQ> also, 'some arch branch' seems to indicate that is a very old readme
<mpt> carlos, I think blue clothespegs should be banned -- they always break before the other colors do
<mpt> What are you talking about? :-)
<carlos> * flacoste wondered if ../templates/person-spec.pt (which seems unused now) has been obsoleted by specificationtarget-specs.pt
<carlos> mpt: ^^^
<carlos> mpt: I know you already removed some templates that were not used
<carlos> or at least I remember that you complained about them
<mpt> yes, I've deleted templates before, and I will do so again
<LarstiQ> mpt: there is no stopping you ;)
<mpt> The GTK filepicker takes 10~15 seconds to load the contents of templates/, so I'm biased towards reducing their number
<mpt> flacoste, delete it, see if all the tests pass, and if they do, land it
* LarstiQ doesn't understand that filepicker
<flacoste> mpt: ok, will do...
<mpt> if anything breaks, blame it on insufficient test coverage ;-)
<flacoste> lol
<flacoste> ...but that's an item for tomorrow
<mpt> LarstiQ, it would be easier to understand if the places list was a drop-down menu, I think
<flacoste> good evening Launchpadders
<mpt> One of the great advances from Windows 3.1 to Windows 95 was that the filepickers changed from two pane to one pane
<LarstiQ> mpt: the thing I don't understand is why it has to block, the typeahead doesn't work like this
<mpt> then ten years later, we start getting two-pane filepickers again
<mpt> LarstiQ, doesn't work like what?
<LarstiQ> mpt: say you want to pick a different application to handle a file from the web, you typeahead /usr/bin/xmms<enter> and then you have to wait 10 seconds before it does anything
<carlos> flacoste: mpt is right, is not our fault if you break something if it's due its lack of testing
<carlos> flacoste: unless is your own code... ;-)
<kiko> good ole carlos 
<carlos> kiko: hi dude!
<flacoste> carlos: well, that shouldn't be a problem, i'm new here and i'm a write-the-test first kind of guy
<mpt> LarstiQ, oh, yes, I have that problem too, I write the entire filename while I'm waiting for the list, but if I press Enter before the list loads, it's a no-op
<carlos> flacoste: hmmm, I think you understood my sentence... but just in case, it's supposed to be 'It's not your fault if you break....'
<flacoste> carlos: I did! my comment was about your 'unless is your own code' addition :-)
<carlos> ok ;-)
* mpt wonders why that bzr push took 27 minutes
* LarstiQ falls asleep
<kiko> carlos, I'm going to send you a diff
<kiko> carlos, it doesn't work, and it will be some work to get it working, but see why I did it and you'll notice that the design for POMsgSetView and co. needs a serious refactoring!
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMZu8Sa.html
<carlos> ok
<mpt> kiko, there's two possible ways to fix bug 2537 and others like it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2537 in blueprint "Spec index page is chock full of non-information" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2537
<mpt> kiko, one is to put the tal:condition in the callsite
<mpt> the other is to put the tal:condition in the outermost element for the portlet template itself
<carlos> kiko: hmm, it's a big diff... I don't think I will be able to do the review tonight, I will add it to my todo list for tomorrow. Do you mind?
<mpt> The former will make Launchpad a little faster
<carlos> kiko: I see that you are fixing several know bugs there
<mpt> kiko: while the latter will ensure that the portlet never shows up when it shouldn't (preventing portlet whack-a-mole games)
<carlos> kiko: do you have the list of bugs you are trying to fix?
<mpt> kiko: Do you have any opinion?
<kiko> carlos, no, I'm mostly going to refactor the translation views.
<carlos> kiko: btw, I don't think is a good idea to switch alternative language submit from POST to GET....
<kiko> carlos, why not?
<kiko> mpt, I do the latter.
<carlos> kiko: exactly because your comment at:
<carlos> +        # Two different variables are used to capture the alternative
<carlos> +        # language being displayed. field.alternative_language indicates
<carlos> +        # whether we submitted the form containing the alternative
<carlos> +        # language. The alt variable indicates an alternative language
<carlos> +        # that was selected in another request and has been preserved
<carlos> +        # through navigation and _redirect().
<kiko> carlos, that can also be fixed.
<kiko> carlos, the current design is very very broken.
<kiko> that was just a band-aid
<carlos> kiko: sure, if you fix it is ok, but don't leave it that way using GET, please ;-)
<kiko> it's better to leave it as a GET that way
<kiko> than to leave it as a POST with the code as it was.
<kiko> the current code is very broken
<carlos> so you want to have alt and field.language at the same time??
<carlos> I know we already have them
<kiko> carlos, well, everything should just use field
<carlos> but only 'alt' is visible by the user
<kiko> but given that the current code uses alt
<kiko> that band-aid is acceptable
<kiko> however that diff merges things the way they should be
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will take a close look tomorrow
<kiko> a) having a view for /just/ the pomsgset
<kiko> b) having a view for the pomsgsetpage
<kiko> c) having a view for the pofilepage
<kiko> d) having a base view for b) and c) which are almost identical
<kiko> that would be the proper design for this
<kiko> it avoids the is_pofile hack
<kiko> and merges a /lot/ of duplicated code
<kiko> anyway, I won't have time for this tonight so I will land a lovely bandaid in a second :)
<carlos> kiko: you will land???
<carlos> kiko: shouldn't you get a review first? (not from me, but from a reviewer)
<kiko> carlos, not /that/ patch
<kiko> but a simple patch
<carlos> ok
<kiko> that patch doesn't even work yet!
<carlos> that's why I was a bit scared that you wanted to merge it ;-)
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> good night!!!
<mpt> lifeless, ping
<mpt> lifeless, ping
<jamesh> mpt: assuming he's still in Paris, it is 5am
<mpt> bother
<jamesh> spiv: found a bug in SelectResults.__contains__
<spiv> jamesh: Ooh
<jamesh> spiv: results = Table.select("condition1 OR condition2")
<jamesh> spiv: someobject in results
<jamesh> the query issued will be of the form "SELECT ... FROM Table WHERE condition1 OR condition2 AND Table.id = NNN"
<spiv> Right, it needs parens.
<spiv> Nasty bug :(
<spiv> Should be doing 'clause = "(%s) AND %s.%s = %d" % (self.clause, ...)
<spiv> '
<spiv> Rather than what it's currently doing.
<spiv> jamesh: I'm amazed we've had that bug for so long without anyone noticing.
<jamesh> spiv: filed as https://launchpad.net/bugs/50743
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50743 in launchpad "sqlobject SelectResults.__contains__ generates bad SQL for some conditions" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<spiv> jamesh: thanks
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: no
<lifeless> mpt__: pong
<lifeless> asdasdfgh
<SteveA> morn
<lifeless> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hello lifeless 
<mpt__> lifeless, I've sent mpt/launchpad/trivial to PQM twice today, and it's silently failed both times
<mpt__> (it appeared on pqm.launchpad.net both times)
<lifeless> mpt__: I'll look for an error now. be 5 - 10 minutes for my mail to sync
<mpt__> thanks
<lifeless> mpt__: hmm, no sign
<sivang> morning all
<mpt__> odd
<mpt__> ok, it's in the queue again
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<Yannig> carlos> Thanks for the Occitan mailing-list, we do have one now :)
<carlos> Yannig: yeah, jdub told me it ;-)
<carlos> Yannig: sorry for the long delay
<Yannig> It's solved now :)
<mpt> lifeless, it just disappeared from the queue with no e-mail again
<SteveA> stub: morning.  what shall we do about dooming transactions rather than aborting them?
<stub> Assuming this is the reason EditForm is calling abort() (I haven't looked yet), then we need to push this upstream and fix it there I think.
<SteveA> stub: http://mail.zope.org/pipermail/zodb-dev/2004-January/006414.html
<lifeless> spiv, is it ok if I give you another review to do ?
<stub> SteveA: We have a concrete use case here. At the moment there is a bug either in EditForm or in zope.rdb, and I don't think we can fix it without doom()
<stub> (Well... I haven't looked at EditForm like I said)
<SteveA> i think also that zope's forms may be encouraging bad data to be added upstream
<SteveA> when people process the form and also do other stuff
<SteveA> we can fix this by having a doom API to the publication that tells the publication to treat the transaction as doomed
<SteveA> that's a minimal launchpad-only fix
<stub> Why is publication involved?
<stub> Ahh
<spiv> lifeless: ok
<stub> I think the correct fix is transaction.doom(), which makes transaction.commit() a noop until transaction.begin() is called.
<SteveA> the best fix i think is to have a doom API for the transaction
<stub> Which should be trivial to someone familiar with that code.
<SteveA> and that makes transaction.commit() fail with a DoomedTransaction exception
<SteveA> the publisher will know to expect this
<stub> If an exception is raised, then the publication machinery needs to catch it.
<stub> yup
<lifeless> spiv: thanks. its the scanner patch from jamesh
<SteveA> a transaction.commit() that doesn't should not pass silently
<stub> I'd like to get it fixed properly rather than a launchpad specific hack, as that would involve diverging our zope code needlessly.
<stub> Especially if you can convince Jim to do it for you ;)
<mpt> hrmmmmmm
<SteveA> we'll have to do the work
<mpt> I haven't received any launchpad-related mail in the last 11 hours and 57 minutes
<mpt> or ubuntu-related...
<lifeless> mpt: well then. 
<carlos> jordi: around?
<mpt> lifeless: indeed.
<stub> SteveA: Adding doom() looks trivial - 5 or 6 lines to _transaction.py
<stub> Plus interface changes and defining the exception
<SteveA> i'm opening a collector issue to document this
<stub> I've never worked out how to use the collector
<stub> Is it ok. to call foo.sync() in a method because one of the call sites requires it? Or should the callsite need to load the object that needs syncing and sync() it?
<mpt> bradb!
<SteveA> The changes would be:
<SteveA>  * Add transaction.doom() to the API.
<SteveA>  * Calling transaction.commit() on a doomed transaction will cause a DoomedTransaction exception to be raised.
<SteveA>  * The publication code catches this exception from its call to commit(), and handles it by aborting the transaction.
<SteveA> stub: is that all the changes needed upstream?
<SteveA> there are other changes implied by this, of course, like updating interfaces etc.
<stub> Document that calling abort() is a bug inside a zope transaction (wording is wrong, but you know what I mean)
<stub> Fix the bug in EditForm now that it has been defined as a bug
<stub> And other places that are calling abort() if there are any
<stub> Why doesn't committing an aborted transaction raise an exception?
<SteveA> you can't do that
<SteveA> because a new transaction is implicitly begun
<SteveA> so you can't get an aborted transaction and try to commit it
<SteveA> you'd just be commiting a new transaction
<SteveA> that's another issue, though
<stub> So this wouldn't just be a zope.rdb issue - the same problem could bite someone in a purely zodb world too.
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> i believe so
<SteveA> i think the "implicitly begin a new transaction" thing is a mistake
<SteveA> there should be a state "no transaction in progress"
<SteveA> when shit fails to work
<stub> Do we know why we are making database modifications when the form validation has failed?
<jamesh> spiv: running "make" (as opposed to "make check") in the twisted dir runs its test suites
<SteveA> i don't know why that is.
<jamesh> spiv: and "make run" in a launchpad tree will run "make" on sourcecode/twisted before starting the app server ...
<SteveA> stub: it is just an assumption that these aborts() are to blame
<stub> So we still probably have a bug we can fix in Launchpad.
<SteveA> stub: to find out, we'd need to record a stack trace on a ROLLBACK in the db adapter oops logger
<stub> If the abort() in EditForm is the culprit, then we should be able to reproduce it.
<SteveA> oddly, i looked through the launchpad code
<SteveA> and could not find where it would use EditForm or similar
<SteveA> so this could be a separate issue
<SteveA> so, i think we should definitely add some code that looks to see where transaction.abort() was called for a given ROLLBACK
<bradb> mpt: hey
<stub> Yes. We already wrap the adapter, so we can add an api to enable and disable canning commit or abort, and raise an exception if any code tries doing it at the wrong time.
<mpt> bradb, did you change "newest first" to "newest" and "oldest first" to "oldest"?
<SteveA> stub: http://www.zope.org/Collectors/Zope3-dev/655
<stub> Small change, although I suspect there will be fallout in the test suite that could cause complications
<bradb> mpt: yeah
<spiv> jamesh: Hmm, I'll fix that.
<SteveA> stub: i'm proposing just logging code, not actually changing any behaviour
<mpt> bradb, why?
<jamesh> spiv: adding another phony makefile target (e.g. all) before the check target fixes the problem
<stub> SteveA: An exception would be good, as this case will either cause an exception later or corrupt data.
<stub> SteveA: So making the exception happen sooner will identify the cause of the problem and shouldn't worsen the user experience.
<bradb> mpt: it was a bad idea.
<SteveA> we can't have truely corrupt data, we have an RDB ;-)
<bradb> mpt: When you change it back, feel free to improve "recently changed" too :P
<mpt> ooh, now there's a challenge
<bradb> "by last modified"?
<SteveA> so, the way i'd do that is to make the database adapter wrapper aware of request start and ends (it already is, more or less, for timeout logging)
<SteveA> and then for it to notice ROLLBACKs during a request, but not at the end
<stub> Good idea to reuse those hooks.
<spiv> jamesh: right.
<stub> Might as well check for commit during a request too, which would be just as bad.
<SteveA> and then to allow the publisher to ask the adapter "were there any commits or rollbacks"
<SteveA> and let the publisher decide what to do about it
<stub> Nah - we lose the callsite information then.
<SteveA> so, the adapter's responsibility is just in recording these things
<SteveA> the publisher would ensure it aborts and not commits
<stub> We are in exactly the same situation we are now - something is screwing up majorly and we don't know where it is.
<SteveA> then we make the adapter record a stacktrace against each commit / rollback recorded
<stub> I don't see the point
<SteveA> see, the rollback or commit isn't harmful provided there is no writing after it
<SteveA> until the end of the request
<stub> We raise an exception when it occurs, or we continue processing and raise an exception at the end using much more complex code.
<stub> It *might* be harmful in the future.
<SteveA> how can reading by harmful?
<SteveA> so, you're proposing having the db adapter raise an exception
<SteveA> if a commit or abort is received that is not from the publisher
<stub> Because the code might be updated in the future so that it doesn't just read. Or the write might occur only one in 1000 transactions.
<stub> Exactly.
<SteveA> we can do that by having three notifications from the publisher to the adapter
<SteveA>  - request starts
<SteveA>  - request processing ended
<SteveA>  - request ends
<SteveA> commits and aborts are forbidden between "starts" and "processing ended"
<SteveA> but allowed between "processing ended" and "ends"
<SteveA> and that latter time is when the publisher does its commit or abort
<stub> Yes. And we might need a hack to support the existing editform behavior if that is a problem. That might balls things up.
<SteveA> i think that hack is implementing doom()
<stub> Mmm... yup.
<SteveA> EJBContext.setRollbackOnly();
<SteveA> is the ejb version according to a google search
<stub> Indeed. Why use one word when three will do?
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> Doom has religious overtones
<stub> setRollbackOnlyAndDontEvenThinkAboutCommitting
<SteveA> might offend christ knows who
<stub> religious?
<stub> armageddon maybe. Doom is just an english word.
<mpt> Carmackian
<stub> Nothing religious in my dictionary except a quote from a pope
<SteveA> i think transaction.armageddon() would require more implementation
<stub> Oh... it is a euphamism for the day of judgment.
<SteveA> like doomesday
<SteveA> DOOM
<SteveA>      Decentralised Object Orientated Machine
<stub> Anyway - religious usages of doom are all for the english meaning. If there is an argument against it it is because doom has lots of negative connotations like convictions, executions etc.
<SteveA> and abort doesn't
<mpt> ha!
<mpt> just what I was going to say
<mpt> not to mention killing child processes
<stub> doom is a good name anyway
<SteveA> reaping child zombies
<mpt> and segmentation violations
<SteveA> is that like fucking an earthworm?
<mpt> I don't know why you think I'd know the answer to that question
<jamesh> stub: with the integer printed in the SQL statement logs, do you think it would be useful to use the postgres transaction ID rather than the memory location of the connection?
<SteveA> jamesh: why would the postgres transaction ID be more useful?
<jamesh> SteveA: it changes when you run connection.commit()
<stub> jamesh: There is no PostgreSQL transaction id I can access. I would need to create a sequence and make connections get a new value in order to generate one, and that is overkill since I doubt we want that information in there long term.
<jamesh> stub: from a bit of googling, it seems that "select transaction from pg_locks where pid = pg_backend_pid();" will give it
<stub> Also, it is recursive, as issuing a db call to find the transaction id would log the sql which would issue a db call to find the transaction id
<mpt> lifeless, apologies, the problem was with mail.canonical.com, not with PQM
<stub> I hate page tests
* mpt submits again anyway so PQM can tell him whether it merged or barfed
<stub> But only when they fail
<SteveA> mpt: look in the mail archives
<SteveA> stub: i think we'd not log that particular select
<SteveA> jamesh: so, using the postgres id would give us some insight into how individual connections are re-used 
<SteveA> simply making that query once per request would allow us to match up connection id to pg transaction id
<SteveA> we'd get a log like "/* 12345678 */ SELECT transaction FROM pg_locks WHERE pid = pg_backend_pid();"
<SteveA> well, we'd have to log the result too
<SteveA> so the next line would be the result, also logged against the python object id
<SteveA> i'm still not sure what problems it would help out with, though
<stub> I don't see that it informs us of anything new. We can already tell if commit is being called because we are logging that. It might make it a bit more obvious, but we don't want this logging in long term anyway (it is noisy - we just need it to track down this particular problem).
<stub> Mmm... nap time.
<jamesh> SteveA: I was thinking of logging the PG transaction ID instead.
<jamesh> SteveA: so issue the above query once at beginning of the request (i.e. in ConnectionWrapper.__init__, commit and rollback), and then include that ID in the logs
<jamesh> s/request/transaction/
<Kinnison> Dear whoever it was who made 'make -C sourcecode build' run the twisted tests. Please die in a great big chemical fire. Love, Daniel
<lifeless> stub: I am about to draft a spec, I'd like you to eyeball for db performance..
<lifeless> stub: if we could have a phone call first it might save some time
<jamesh> Kinnison: I just mentioned that to spiv ~ 40 minutes ago :)
<Kinnison> make  226.17s user 17.91s system 60% cpu 6:44.53 total
<Kinnison> :-(
* Kinnison just wants to check if his replacement for apache2 in the new vhostingness works
<spiv> Kinnison: The fix is being run by PQM already.
<Kinnison> spiv: phew
<Kinnison> spiv: How did you not notice this?
<carlos> stub: hi, staging is broken again, but this time seems like it misses a dependency
<spiv> Kinnison: If you're impatient, merge from sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/spiv/twisted/makefile-tweak
<carlos> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileE7poHk.html
<spiv> Kinnison: jamesh told me
<Kinnison> aah
* Kinnison merges
<Kinnison> otherwise life will be bad
<spiv> Kinnison: I don't run "make run" often enough, clearly :)
<Kinnison> :-)
<Kinnison> or 'make clean; make'
<SteveA> carlos: that looks like staging hasn't been compiled
<carlos> SteveA: I executed the build target
<carlos> but it executed tests and failed importing openssl modules. I thought it was unrelated...
<carlos> let me do a manual make build...
<lifeless> carlos: edit sourcecode/twisted/Makefile
<lifeless> carlos: make the first target in the make file be something like :
<lifeless> all:
<lifeless> 
<lifeless> ===
<lifeless> that will ix it
<lifeless> s/ix/fix
<carlos> ok
* carlos does a new rollout update to clean any garbage left behind
* Kinnison mails launchpad@ with a workaround for people who don't want apache on their machines
<spiv> carlos: see what I said to Kinnison
<carlos> spiv: ok, I will apply lifeless workaround in the mean time. Thanks
<carlos> SteveA: would you have some time today to talk with me about the meeting with danilo?
<SteveA> carlos: ok
<jordi> carlos: I'm here
<carlos> jordi: hi
<lifeless> Kinnison: how much work is the 'capture debian/branch content' patch to soyuz ?
<carlos_> spiv: I was scared that you just switched jobs... 
<carlos_> spiv: planet.ubuntu.com is evil
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<SteveA> salgado: about to go do lunch things
<salgado> SteveA, is there a way to specify a default value in a non-huge vocabulary?
<SteveA> i don't know.  i could look into it later.
<salgado> SteveA, okay. I asked because I was planning to fix bug 50018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50018 in malone "Linux Distribution field should be a neutral default" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50018
<salgado> another way of fixing that would be to do something like we've done for shipit, that is, use a custom DropdownWidget implementation whose first value is always a 'Choose one' string
<salgado> I can see use cases for both, but for bug 50018 I think it'd be better to have a sane default
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<ddaa> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> lifeless: Umm, assuming it's just "this spr said this" then I would say it's probably 2 days with tests
<Kinnison> ddaa: yes?
<ddaa> Kinnison: you said you wanted to have sunday's meeting on saturday
<ddaa> any progress on that front?
<Kinnison> ddaa: I said it'd be nice to have it split over the two days
<Kinnison> ddaa: E.g. we wander into town around midday, we have lunch+meetings. If we're not done by dinner, we have dinner+meetings, we wander back to hotel. If we weren't done on saturday, we have sunday meetings too
<ddaa> care to elaborate? I need some time of my own this week-end, at least to get some clean laundry from mom's before leaving to travel.
<Kinnison> Okay, how about we say "meetings are on saturday, starting with lunch in Paris somewhere"
<Kinnison> Do we need internet connectivity? Or even laptops?
<ddaa> otoh, we might meet and have dinner at my mom's if you do not mind vegan food :)
<Kinnison> I don't mind, Celso might
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> I'll ponder that for a few minutes
<Kinnison> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/talking_point/5109366.stm
<ddaa> Kinnison: it would be really nice if we could hammer out some sort of vaguely working prototype this week-end
<ddaa> but then I probably do not need the both of you for that.
<lifeless> also simon law is about to start doing something similar.
<ddaa> lifeless: what do you mean?
<lifeless> network of machines running tests
<ddaa> are you suggesting we set up a double-pair workshop with Simon?
<lifeless> I'm suggesting he shuld be in the loop
<lifeless> ddaa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiMachineTestingInfraSpec
<ddaa> lifeless: what's his nickname?
<ddaa> that does have some overlap
<ddaa> but it's mostly different to buildd on an orthogonal axis
<ddaa> much closer to buildbot in spirit
<ddaa> Kinnison: I'd prefer if we have a single-day workshop. I could pair with celso next week if we need to do more.
<Kinnison> Right. If we're workshopping, where are we gonnna do that
<lifeless> its closer to buildd in spirit I think
<ddaa> Kinnison: practicality would dictate either at the hotel or at my parents (it's halfway between Paris and the hotel)
<Kinnison> If we're workshopping, here is more comfortable, but Paris has better cheaper food
<Kinnison> I refuse to spend 35 on lunch tomorrow
<ddaa> if you guys like paris better, we could even go to my appt, but it's quite minuscule, and seriously out of the way.
<ddaa> about 30 mins from Chatelet-Les-Halles
<Kinnison> ddaa: Couldn't we find somewhere to eat in the centre?
<ddaa> sure, either good or cheap :)
<kiko-zzz>    1 AttributeError: 'DummyPOFile' object has no attribute 'getPOTMsgSetUntranslated'
<kiko-zzz>     0% from search bots, 100% referred from local sites                              
<kiko-zzz>        1                                               
<kiko-zzz> +https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gcc-3.3/+pots/gcc-3.3/ar/+translate
<kiko-zzz>         OOPS-173A469
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/173A469
<kiko-zzz> matsubara, carlos: seen this?
<ddaa> probably saturday will be better, since that would give us the option to work later and/or go for dinner
<ddaa> while sunday would be more tricky for travel
<ddaa> phone...
<matsubara> kiko-zzz: yes, I'm aware of it.
<carlos> kiko-zzz: yeah, There is a bug for it already and I think the patch you show me yesterday would fix it... (haven't time to see it carefully)
<carlos> kiko-zzz: also you commented on that bug...
<matsubara> bug 44860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<carlos> it's the one related to DummyPOFile not implementing IPOFile 
<lifeless> SteveA: around ?
<kiko-zzz> aha!
<kiko-zzz> carlos, if you are lucky I can try fixing that on the plane
<carlos> kiko-zzz: could you send me the list of bugs you are fixing? I was planning to do some work on some of those bugs between today and next week
<kiko-zzz> carlos, I have no idea what bugs will be fixed by that refactoring. my suggestion: STAY AWAY FROM browser/ :)
<carlos> and I don't want to duplicate what you are doing atm
<Kinnison> lifeless: can I read that spec yet?>
<carlos> kiko-zzz: how long would take that refactoring?
<lifeless> Kinnison: no
<carlos> if you tell me you would get it done next week, that's fine
<carlos> if it would take much more time
<carlos> perhaps I could take care of it
<carlos> based on what you gave me yesterday
<carlos> perfect, he lost his Internet link....
<carlos> :-(
<SteveA> lifeless: kind of
<lifeless> SteveA: I have a spec I would like you to eyeball - its for deploying an hct component in production
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/tracking-versions
<lifeless> its pending approval. I'd like you to either say who should approve it, or read and approve/bounce it yourself.
<ddaa> Kinnison: I still need to phone to get proper permission, but I think what we'll do will be:
<ddaa> * meet at aulnay sous bois tomorrow morning
<ddaa> * go to my parents place to dump stuff and start working
<ddaa> * go for lunch in aulnay center, there are cheap places there
<ddaa> dinner TBD
<ddaa> my appt would be too small for 5 people
<spiv> carlos: Heh.  The blog software I use got upgraded, and it changed its URLs, so apparently planet thinks they're new entries despite the dates in the RSS feed.
<carlos> yeah
<Kinnison> ddaa: Sure, just make sure the final answer is mailed
<flacoste> spiv: thanks for the review, i'll do the suggested changes and land this
<spiv> flacoste: not a problem.
<siretart> what has happened to https://wiki.launchpad.net/PackageSourceManagement? the linked launchpad entry is dead, as well as the 'launchpad-upload-and-queue' product.
<flacoste> LarstiQ: ping
* flacoste replicated the bzr log bug
<flacoste> i'll fill a bug report right now
<flacoste> actually, it seems like that bug was already reported (bug #4663)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4663 in bzr "bzr log does not work on merged revisions" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4663
<lifeless> fixed in bzr.dev
<flacoste> lifeless: you mean that bug is fixed in bzr.dev?
<lifeless> yes
<flacoste> should I use bzr.dev?
<flacoste> and if yes, how can I do that?
<lifeless> current policy is for lp devs to run bzr from dapper
<flacoste> ok, that answers my question, tnx!
<carlos> see you !!
<flacoste> should I change links in Launchpad specifications that point to wiki.launchpad.canonical.com?
<SteveA> spiv: ping
#launchpad 2006-06-24
<mpt> siretart, where did you find a link to https://wiki.launchpad.net/PackageSourceManagement ?
<mpt> that looks like a misconfiguration somehow
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<ajmitch> and what a lovely, sunny morning it is :)
<siretart> mpt: it used to be referenced by launchpad, and I'm watching that spec since some time
<ajmitch> hi siretart 
<siretart> hi ajmitch 
* siretart & - gn8
<mpt> siretart, the product is now <https://launchpad.net/products/qprocd>, but as you can see it has no specs
<mpt> morning ajmitch 
<mpt> aaararghh
* mpt opens the curtain and is blinded by sunlight
<vimora> hi
<vimora> i dont know if it is the correct palace to repor a little bug with xubuntu
<vimora> some one can answer me? am i at correct place?
<dibblego> is launchpad an issue tracker?
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<akuijper> #
<akuijper> channel
<akuijper> exit
<Sesse> hi. I seem to have a LP account already (probably via maintaining a debian package?), but I can't find the password for it. a few days ago or so, I asked for the password to be sent, but nothing appeared
<Sesse> are there anybody who can simply delete my account, or try to figure out why the mail never arrived?
<matsubara> Sesse: what's your account name?
<Sesse> matsubara: sgunderson@bigfoot.com
<Sesse> (I just tried forgotten password again)
<matsubara> Sesse: do you have access to that email?
<Sesse> yes, no problem
<matsubara> Sesse: it seems your current account doesn't have an preferred email registered. That's probably because it was a automatically generated account due to your maintainership of a debian package.
<matsubara> Sesse: i'd suggest that you register a new account and then request a merge of your old account into the new one.
<Sesse> matsubara: yes, but it's a bit of catch-22
<matsubara> Sesse: what do you mean by catch-22?
<Sesse> matsubara: you are claiming that my account "sgunderson@bigfoot.com" has no email address registered?
<matsubara> sorry, I mean your 'sesse' launchpad account (https://launchpad.net/people/sesse)
<Sesse> hm
<Sesse> well, I haven't tried sesse@debian.org yet
<Sesse> but what about sgunderson@bigfoot.com?
<matsubara> Sesse: it seems you have also have https://launchpad.net/people/sgunderson
<Sesse> matsubara: possibly it picked up an older address; I've maintained debian packages with both addresses
<Sesse> matsubara: I couldn't send a gpg-signed email somewhere to get hold of my "sesse" account, or something?
<matsubara> Sesse: AFAIK, you can't because it was a automatically registered account. You'd have to do as I explained above.
<matsubara> Sesse: after the merge, you'd be able to change your accounts name to 'sesse' though
<Sesse> matsubara: well, what if those are the e-mail addresses I've got? :-)
<matsubara> Sesse: actually, you should receive an email when you tried the forgotten password.
<Sesse> matsubara: well, I haven't, I'm afraid
<matsubara> Sesse: any chance of a spamfilter have caught that email?
<Sesse> matsubara: the only one I know of is one that rejects on 8.0 in spamassassin
<Sesse> if your password e-mails go above that, I'd be quite impressed
<Sesse> and it doesn't eat it, it rejects it smtp-time, so you should have gotten a bounce... don't know if you could check that, though
<Sesse> no mail from launchpad.net during the last week on that mailserver, though
<matsubara> Sesse: did you receive a message like: "We have sent you an email with instructions to reset your password." after you finished the forgotten password process? 
<Sesse> matsubara: yes
<matsubara> Sesse: strange.
<matsubara> Sesse: I'd suggest then you to send an email to launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com explaining what happened and on monday I'll ask an admin to take a look at it. How does that sound?
<Sesse> matsubara: I'll look at it. thanks.
#launchpad 2006-06-25
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:irc.freenode.net] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 29 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<sabdfl> morning all
<sabdfl> is the launchpad.canonical.com credential set documented in wiki.canonical.com?
<mpt> sabdfl, a full-text search for it returns no matches
<mpt> and good evening to you :-)
<lifeless> sabdfl: is the usual credential set
* lifeless goes offline
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> I can't post my bug o_o 
<nox-Hand> I just get 'An error occured'
<nox-Hand> I found a way..
#launchpad 2007-06-18
<eddyMul> I created 2 Launchpad accounts. After reading the FAQ, I don't feel like merging them. Can I have the admins delete one of my accounts?
<thumper> eddyMul: sure, best way to get it actioned is to add a support question to the launchpad project
<eddyMul> thumper: when you say "support question to the launchpad project", I assume you mean I should go to "https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion"
<eddyMul> ?
<thumper> yeah
<eddyMul> thumper: Ended up merging my accounts. Thanx for the pointers.
<thumper> eddyMul: ok, np
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<thumper> hi mpt
<mpt> elkbuntu, I finally got around to reporting bug 120942 based on your experience
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120942 in blueprint "Allow adding blueprint to sprint from the sprint page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120942
<elkbuntu> heh, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #120942 in blueprint "Allow adding blueprint to sprint from the sprint page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120942
<beeseek> Hi! I am looking for and admin. Someone can help me?
<elkbuntu> beeseek, if you explain your issue, someone will be able to respond when they see your messages
<beeseek> elkbuntu: here it its: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/8299
* popey moos at elkbuntu 
* elkbuntu squeaks and runs off to hide
<crimsun> beeseek: some admin(s) will be along shortly.  Please be patient, as timezones are straddled.
<beeseek> crimsun: thanks :)
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #120977 in launchpad-cscvs "cscvs breaks when a cvs merge creates a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120977
<cprov> good morning, guys
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #120999 in launchpad "distroseriesqueue-dist-upgrader test is umask dependent." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120999
<jthomas> can anyone tell me why Launchpad won't accept my bug report?  It always says there is 1 error, but doesn't say where.  I have added text to make it acceptable length but it still won't take it.
<carlos> beuno: hi
<beuno> carlos: hey, "buenos tardes"  :D
<carlos> jthomas: is that while you try to file a new bug report?
<beuno> have a good lunch?
<carlos> BjornT: could you try to help jthomas?
<carlos> beuno: yeah ;-)
<beuno> carlos: I have a quick question regarding the translations licenses
<jthomas> carlos: yes it is. BjornT, can you help?
<beuno> and another more tecnical one
<carlos> beuno: please, go ahead
<beuno> what license are the translations in rosetta?
<beuno> mdz told me they are free, but I keep getting some complaints they're not
<BjornT> jthomas: on what page are you trying to file the bug report?
<carlos> which kind of complains?
<jthomas> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<beuno> carlos: that they can't use them due to licensing reasons. but I haven't gotten anyone to expand on it
<beuno> it doesn't really make much sense to me as you import them from upstream, so I believe you just use the same license, I just need some sort of way to document this so I people can start using them  :D
<carlos> beuno: without more information about those complains we cannot help there. Anyway, Danilo is working on clarify more the legal notice about translations
<BjornT> jthomas: ok. did you enter a package name? if so, what did you enter?
<jthomas> BjornT: inkscape
<carlos> beuno: it's better that you talk with Danilo about it once he's back from holidays (on Thursday)
<Toma-> I have a feeling someone is abusing launchpad
<beuno> carlos: right, but they *are* free?
<beuno> carlos: I will, thanks
<jthomas> Toma, how do you figure?
<beuno> and now for the second question, is there anyway I could get direct access to a link for the latest cached .po for a file?   as in not generate it, just download the last version cached
<carlos> beuno: the idea is more or less that any translation added in Launchpad is taken as BSD like license (or public domain)
<carlos> so it can reused by any other project
<beuno> carlos: perfect, that was what I wanted to know
<carlos> so yes, it's free
<Toma-> jthomas: just a massive amount of coredumps for audacity, ardour blender-bin avidemux and other audio/visual programs..
<Toma-> at least thats all i can see
<carlos> beuno: current download form does that
<carlos> if there is a cached version, you get a direct download
<jthomas> Toma I couldn't tell you; you don't see them as useful or real?
<carlos> if there are changes, you need to wait for the full export
<jthomas> Toma, I have no idea myself, I just want to report one for Inkscape, and its pretty minor...
<Toma-> jthomas: doesnt seem real
<spiv> beuno: https://translations.launchpad.net/legal, see the "Translations copyright" section.
<beuno> carlos: but I have to manually click on each button, I can't go to a link, can I?
<carlos> beuno: no, there is no easy way to get it 
<spiv> beuno: that page is linked as "Terms of Use" from every Launchpad page.
<carlos> because we don't use fixed URLs
<beuno> spiv: that's perfect, I should of checked there first, thanks  :D
<Toma-> Actually, its all reported by apport
<beuno> carlos: is there anyway you could get a direct link?   I'm here at debconf and I've been talking with several people interested ingetting thos translations automatically
<carlos> beuno: not yet
<beuno> carlos: is there a spec/bug open for it?   so I can track it when it is  :D
<jthomas> BjornT: any luck?  is there a minimum length for reposts?  I've even added extranious explination to allow the (simple) report to be longer, but its still not accepted.
<jthomas> BjornT: I mean, a minimum lenght for reports
<carlos> beuno: nothing yet. You are free to add a new spec with the requirements you need for such feature and we will see what could be done
<beuno> carlos: as always, you have been very helpful, thank you
<carlos> you are welcome
<BenC> Hey, anyone with admin to lp, I have a slight emergency...somehow a few private bugs have lost correct perms and I need to get to them
<BenC> specifically 119232 and 119898
<Hobbsee> BenC: they're forbidden for me...
<BenC> Hobbsee: me too, that's the problem :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> i thought you meant that they were public, and shouldnt be
<BenC> they weren't like this Friday, but I suspect someone in the redfish project messed up the subscribers somehow
<BenC> cprov: ping
<cprov> BenC: pong
<BenC> cprov: ^^ few lines up, my bugs don't like me anymore :)
<cprov> BenC: let me check, I'm afraid I have LP-admin powers but I'm not really allowed to use them
<BenC> cprov: this is rather urgent...maybe an exception can be made?
<cprov> BenC: well, in fact, I don't have any LP-admin powers on bugs .. unauthorized :(
<cprov> sorry
<BenC> cprov: who can I talk to?
<cprov> BenC: I mean, really ->      Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page
<cprov> BenC: not that I don't want to help 
<BenC> cprov: np
<cprov> BenC: kiko, SteveA, stub, BjornT 
<BjornT> jthomas: sorry, had to take care of something else. i assume that you entered something in the "Further details" field?
<BenC> BjornT, SteveA: ping
<jthomas> BjornT: yes, I have
<BjornT> jthomas: also, could you click on 'Choose...' next to the package field, search for inkscape, and click on the package name there
<jthomas> BjornT: is there a minimum test limit?  It reads like it wants me to add more details...  I have tried that but I will again...
<BjornT> jthomas: no, there's no minimum limit
<jthomas> hmm, it just took
<jthomas> BjornT: I don't know whats the deal was but it just took, so I'll call that a success I guess...  Thanks alot for your time and help
<jthomas> BjornT: Bug #121009 fyi
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121009 in inkscape "Inkscpe hints show HTML tags improperly (screenshot attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121009
<BjornT> jthomas: hmm. local tests show that if you have a leading or trailing space in the package field, you get the error you get, so maybe that's what happened.
<BjornT> BenC: pong
<BenC> BjornT: I have to private bugs with a vendor that have some how gone inaccessible to me and my team,  119232 and 119898. Is it possible to get them forced back to accessible for me?
<jthomas> BjornT: interesting, I am not sure but thats a good one to know, since this isn't the first time this has happened to me.... thanks again.
<BjornT> BenC: yeah, as cprov said, an admin can help you. i'm not an admin, though.
<BenC> kiko and stub are not here...would SteveA be able to?
<BjornT> BenC: yes, SteveA could do it. mthaddon can help you as well.
<BenC> mthaddon: ping
<BenC> BjornT: thanks
<mthaddon> BenC: pong
<BenC> mthaddon: ^^ few lines up, conv with BjornT...could you help?
<mthaddon> BenC: sure - two mins and I'll be able to help you
<BenC> mthaddon: great, thanks
<rdale> I've converted an svn repository to bzr, and have a tar dump of it. How can I get it imported into the hexperides project in launchpad?
<mthaddon> BjornT: would I just subscribe BenC to those bugs?
<BenC> mthaddon: sub ubuntu-kernel-team please
<mthaddon> ok, cool
<BenC> mthaddon: do the bugs still have redfish project on them?
<BenC> they should be filed against linux-source-2.6.20 and redfish
<BenC> Shouldn't the fact that the bug is assigned to ubuntu-kernel-team have done that for us?
<mthaddon> BenC: they both have redfish and one has linux-source-2.6.20 and the other xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mthaddon> team subscribed to both
<BenC> mthaddon: thanks
<mthaddon> np
<BenC> mthaddon: it's odd that 120097 doesn't have me sub'd but I can still get to it...something is acting up
<BenC> ah, it's assigned to me...maybe that's it
<mthaddon> yeah, that makes sense
<BenC> doesn't make sense that assigning to a team doesn't give everyone on that team the same access
<BenC> I'm guessing perms on private bugs is an underutilized and undertested feature considering launchpad's purpose :)
<BjornT> BenC: being an assignee doesn't give you access to the bug, so it should be something else that gives you access to the bug
<BjornT> BenC: there's a bug open on that when you assign someone to the bug, the assignee should be subscribed automatically
<ubotu> New bug: #121015 in blueprint ""register" is an awkward term for blueprints, how about "add"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121015
<eean> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/106772 <-- how do you assign a bug to an i18n team
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106772 in amarok "Amarok status bar shows HTML code for songs playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<eean> l10n whatever :)
<rdale> I'm trying to push a bzr repository to my hexperides project on launchpad following the info here: http://ddaa.net/blog/launchpad/bzr-hosting
<rdale> but i can't get it to work, i get ssh connection timed out
<mwhudson> those instructions are a bit out of date
<mwhudson> what command line are you using?
<rdale> various commands like this:
<rdale> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hexperides/hexperides
<mwhudson> well for starters, you need your username in there somewhere
<rdale> ok
<mwhudson> https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch
<rdale> i've just tried bzr push --create-prefix sftp://rdale@bazaar.launchpad.net/~hexperides/hexperides
<rdale> but i get bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: '/~hexperides': [Errno 13]  Branches must be inside a person or team directory.
<pochu_> rdale: s/~experides/experides/
<radix> rdale: the format is bazaar.launchpad.net/~<username-or-team>/<project>/<branch name>
<mwhudson> the url has to be ~user/project/branch
<mwhudson> and you don't need the --create-prefix
<mwhudson> also, you don't seem to be a member of ~hexperides ?
<rdale> yes i should be i set it up
<mwhudson> oh, maybe lp is just confusing me then
<mwhudson> https://launchpad.net/~rdale/+participation -> "Richard Dale has not yet joined any teams."
<rdale> oh, and i wonder if i'm 'rdale' or 'Richard Dale'
<rdale> yes, you're right i'm not in any team
<rdale> hmm
<rdale> how can i setup hexperides and login into it, but not be in the hexperides team?
<pochu_> try with ~rdale/hexperides/branch-name
<rdale> ok
<pochu_> because you haven't created an hexperides team, but you're the hexperides project creator.
<rdale> i see - your last suggestion worked! thanks a lot
<nixternal> any plans on adding Berlios.de's bug tracker to the list of external bug trackers? I am trying to register smb4k so I can link to upstream reports
<pochu_> nixternal: bug 2886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 2886 in malone "Add support for developer.berlios.de bug tracker" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2886
<nixternal> ouch, that is an oldy right there
<rdale> i can't find out how to create a team. On this page: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/TeamManagement it says that "Creating a team is trivial." but doesn't explain how
<jsk> rdale: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<rdale> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #121058 in launchpad "Show a download count for project admins on downloads page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121058
<ubotu> New bug: #121073 in launchpad ""Your browser languages" filters out English" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121073
<ubotu> New bug: #121075 in launchpad "Can't find link to edit a team preferred languages" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121075
<ubotu> New bug: #121077 in launchpad "Confusing title when editing a team's preferred languages" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121077
<ubotu> New bug: #121079 in launchpad-bazaar "testtest" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121079
<ubotu> New bug: #121080 in launchpad "test" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121080
#launchpad 2007-06-19
<ubotu> New bug: #121089 in launchpad-answers "Manage answer contacts has obsolete information" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121089
<ubotu> New bug: #121093 in launchpad-answers "Notify user that his preferred languages were modified" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121093
<ubotu> New bug: #121094 in launchpad-answers "Only add English to a team preferred languages when registering as answer contact" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121094
<greg_g_> Is "rejected" the right option to select if I want to cancel a bug, as in, it seems to no longer be reproducible on my computer, and never was on anyone elses
<crimsun> greg_g_: yes
<greg_g_> crimsun: thanks
<jkakar> I seem to be getting a lot of timeouts right now...
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> lifeless, thumper, spiv, BjornT: do we have a reviewers team meeting now?
<thumper> yes
<thumper> last weeks was over half an hour late too
<thumper> unfortunately this is right around my daughters' dinner time
* thumper waits twiddling thumbs
<jamesh> looks like reviews need allocating
<lifeless> uhm yes
* spiv pokes lifeless
* lifeless bad
<lifeless> thumper: yah, unfortunately tuesday and thursday are good days to pair program
<lifeless> so its very likely discussions will be happening around this time 
<thumper> lifeless: why?
<lifeless> because
<lifeless> anyhow, let me grab the agenda
<spiv> thumper: our various household schedules line up particularly favourably on tue/thur.
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * Preimplementation call status/progress (barry in .eu)
<thumper> here
<spiv> I'm here.
<jamesh> I'm here
<BjornT> i'm here
<lifeless> next meeting: 2007-06-26 at 0600 UTC 
<thumper> lifeless: if tuesdays are bad what aboud Wed?
<BjornT> i'll won't be here next week - london sprint
<thumper> I just have commitments on Mondays
<thumper> I'll be in London too
<lifeless> that would be two in one day for bjorn I think
<lifeless> you're away for the week; so I don't think the meeting time will affect you next week
<lifeless> spiv, jamesh - same time is ok ?
<BjornT> yeah. i also find it useful to have the two reviewer meetings a bit apart
<thumper> jamesh is away too
<jamesh> lifeless: I'll be in London then
<spiv> Fine with me.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> me and spiv can have a beer then
<spiv> Although it sounds like it'll be a lonely meeting!
<spiv> Ah, you're never lonely with beer ;)
* jamesh needs to get a fridge magnet
<lifeless> jamesh: can you do review allocation today? Sorry to ask; been pairing and writing all day
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.
<lifeless> thanks!
<jamesh> I'll go lightly on the people who'll be at the meeting next week
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> don't go too heavy on spiv either though; hes sprinting at the moment too
<thumper> give it all to the americans!
* jamesh wonders who won't be sprinting
<thumper> barry
<thumper> :)
<spiv> jamesh: give them all to kiko, he's good at delegating ;)
<lifeless> There are 15 open reviews, 4 over target.
<lifeless> thats a 25% ratio, not hot - but much better than recently
<spiv> Given the massive dump of stuff on the review queue on Thursday/Friday, I'd say that's pretty good.
<spiv> According to the number of kb in the mailman archives, we've already had more reviews this month than any previous month.
<lifeless> ok
<jamesh> I'll have my overdue one sent in today
<lifeless> any extra business?
<spiv> I'm concerned about the effect of the mad rush to get stuff in at the end of the release cycle.
<lifeless> yes
<thumper> spiv: any release cycle will end in a rush
<lifeless> But launchpad isn't doing strictly 'time based releases'
<lifeless> thumper: not true.
<lifeless> launchpad is doing regular releases 
<jamesh> after the SSO stuff is out of the way, I should have time to do the "incremental diff" feature for the pending-reviews script
<jamesh> which should help
<lifeless> this is different
<spiv> It puts pressure on reviewers to let things in they perhaps they shouldn't, when during a rush it's even more important to be cautious.
<lifeless> I think launchpad should do a couple of cycles and let people get used to the rhythm
<lifeless> it may well settle as people get better as estimating what will fit in a month; and what won't
<lifeless> its a new discipline here
<spiv> And it also strains the available time resources of the reviewers, and strains infrastructure like the pending reviews script which could barely keep up.
<lifeless> agreed
<spiv> I already had a mini-rant about this on the list :)
<lifeless> but - see my thoughts about this above
<thumper> I agree with lifeless, we need to give it a couple of cycles
<thumper> hopefully it'll settle naturally
<spiv> So, I hope you're right that this is a one off, and it'll get better in future cycles.
<lifeless> I think we should be able to say 'this cycle was 4 foophwoards bad'
<jamesh> spiv: it took Gnome a while to settle in to time based releases
<lifeless> perhaps by graphing commits per week
<lifeless> or commits per day even
<lifeless> and if it goes WAY up
<lifeless> at the end, then its being bunched up and we want to aim to reduce the spike.
<jamesh> spiv: I agree that we should get people to aim to merge before the deadline rather than at the deadline too
<lifeless> a little bzrlib work should give a decent graph easily.
<spiv> I think maybe people should be reminded at the launchpad meeting that if you add your branch to the review queue on the last Friday, it's just way too late to expect it to land, so they should aim for much earlier.
<jamesh> given the amount of stuff that went in right at the end, it means there is a lot of code that each team hasn't been testing against
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> why don't we propose a window
<spiv> But perhaps that will happen naturally after people saw what happened this time?
<lifeless> e.g. if the release is going to be cut on 'Monday'
<lifeless> then we say 'it must be in the review queue by the Tuesday before'
<thumper> sounds fair (I think)
<spiv> That sounds about right; especially given that some branches need to go through needs-reply before they're ready.
<BjornT> yeah, something like that sounds good.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> any other business?
<thumper> nope
<lifeless> 4
<BjornT> lifeless: yes, one more thing
<BjornT> lifeless: there was discussion about the "fasttrack" process before. who's responsibility is it to get it documented and implemented?
<lifeless> oh, spiv - as you started a rant, can you raise this recommendation at the next LP meeting please.
<lifeless> BjornT: Yours I thought, from the previous reviewer meetings about it.
<spiv> Ok.  I'll have to do it by proxy as I'm not normally awake at that time :)
<spiv> But sure, I can arrange that.
<BjornT> lifeless: oh, i thought it was yours :) but sure, i can do it.
<lifeless> BjornT: ahha, classic falling in the cracks.
<lifeless> BjornT: thanks!
<lifeless> any other other business?
<lifeless> 8
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<lifeless> thanks for coming
<thumper> thanks lifeless
<lifeless> see some of you next bat-time
<thumper> spiv: do you want to do a call about that review?
<thumper> spiv: tomorrow?
<thumper> spiv: or are you all sorted?
<spiv> thumper: I'm fine atm, but I haven't started yet!
<thumper> ok
<spiv> thumper: I see you updated the incremental diff on the queue, though?
<thumper> yeah, although it might be easier just to look at the full diff
<spiv> I'll take a look.  I actually have a copy of that branch locally, too :)
<spiv> Thanks for making the diff.
<thumper> night all
<lifeless> night
<lifeless> 4
<Hobbsee> 5
<ubotu> New bug: #121133 in launchpad-bazaar "make link to codebrowse more prominent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121133
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<ubotu> New bug: #121138 in launchpad "rocketfuel-setup shouldn't mess with the developer's .ssh/config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121138
<Hobbsee> erm...bzr help is here or #bzr?
<Hobbsee> i'm confused about the options, and dont know what i want to do
<stub> Hobbsee: #bzr. We are just users here like you.
<stub> Unless you mean the Launchpad/bzr integration or supermirror stuff.
<Hobbsee> stub: cool, thanks.  i cant tell if i want to register a branch or a series, i think
<Hobbsee> whine.  i dont undersatnd this.
<Hobbsee> oh wait.
<Hobbsee> hey cool, it even worked.
<Hobbsee> ish.
<Hobbsee> yay!  \o/
<cprov> morning folks
<jfroche_> hello, does Rosetta have a search functionality ?
<carlos> jfroche_: not yet
<carlos> jfroche_: but we prepared our web pages to allow Google to index all translations
<carlos> so it would be used as a workaround
<jfroche_> search feature in a translation tool is for me one of the most basic feature for usability
<carlos> jfroche_: If you want to track that feature development, you can subscribe to https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/44
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to   (danilo)
<jfroche_> don't want to be bad at you guys, you are doing a really great job but #44 was first reported on 2005-01-11
<carlos> jfroche_: there are technical problems to do a proper fix for that
<carlos> and we know that, that's why we changed Launchpad to allow google to index all translations
<carlos> jfroche_: the main problem is related with performance
<carlos> jfroche_: there is a draft plan already about how to implement it but still needs to be scheduled in our new release cycle schedule
<jfroche_> carlos:  it's a performance problem for huge projects, is it such a big problem for smaller projects ?
<carlos> jfroche_: we share the same database across all projects so it's more or less the same for all projects
<carlos> jfroche_: in February we already did some DB schema changes to improve the situation and we have another one planned (we designed it as a two steps optimisation)
<carlos> and we hope that should be enough to fix that performance problem
<jfroche_> carlos: this is a good news ! hope this second improvement will be soon schedule 'cause it's a long awaited feature ;)
<carlos> it will
<RainC1> hi
<RainC1> is it possible to change the name (not display name) of a project?
<matsubara> RainC1: yes, it is. File a question in launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and a LP admin will change it for you.
<RainC1> matsubara: ok, thanks
* Hobbsee waves to matsubara 
<matsubara> hi Hobbsee 
<mwhudson> i'm upgrading codebrowse, should only be down for a moment or two
<carlos> mwhudson: one...
<mwhudson> back up
<carlos> mwhudson: two...
<carlos> you were fast :-P
<mwhudson> please test away
<carlos> mwhudson: works here
<mwhudson> cool
<mwhudson> if anyone wants to upgrade their lp branch to dirstate-tags that would let me verify a bug fix :)
<mwhudson> though loggerhead actually has unit tests now, so i should be a bit more confident
<ubotu> New bug: #121193 in launchpad-bazaar "Unclear how to configure so that "lp:product" URLs in bzr will use a designated branch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121193
<ubotu> New bug: #121199 in malone ""Report a bug in ..." link on bug page is hard to find" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121199
<ubotu> New bug: #121200 in launchpad-bazaar "Branching/checking out "lp:~user/project/branch" URLs should use write-access if possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121200
<rdale> i've successfully created a new branch in project hexperides, but it is in my personal name, rather than the hexperides team: sftp://rdale@bazaar.launchpad.net/~rdale/hexperides/hexperides
<rdale> is it possible to change it to a team branch?
<stgraber> rdale: IIRC you can change the branch owner in LP
<stgraber> rdale: https://code.launchpad.net/~rdale/hexperides/hexperides/+reassign
<rdale> ok, great i'll try that thanks
<stgraber> no problem
<rdale> hmm, i can't seem to quite get launchpad - i created a team called 'hexperides', but i see there is one called 'hexperides-developers'  that i didn't create
<stgraber> hexperides_developers was created by Cristo a month ago (he's the only member and the team is moderated)
<rdale> ah ok thanks again, i'll stick with my hexperides one for the branch ownership then
<pochu> barry: do you have any ETA for the ML spec?
<ubotu> New bug: #121211 in rosetta "Broken translation group link in project/distro overview page." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121211
<LaserJock> darn, where'd Joey go?
<barry> pochu: only very rough.  i think it will be a month or so
<AlinuxOS> hello all, is there terminology data base in launchpad ?
<AlinuxOS> if yes I would like to start working on it ?
<ubotu> New bug: #121219 in launchpad-answers ""Answer contact for" displays misleading message" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121219
<Ph0t0n> what meaning "[Errno 13]  Directories directly under a user directory must be named after a product name registered in Launchpad <https://launchpad.net/>." when try to create one brach
<kiko> correct
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2007-06-20
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Hobbsee pokes kiko-zzz 
<mpt> "for example when I set a bug to needs info, I generally assign it to the reporter to make this clear"
<mpt> Now that's interesting
<Hobbsee> yes, there's a problem with the bug stuff.
<Hobbsee> it totally misses the case of sponsoring. 
<crimsun> (do we outline what "sponsoring" is in case people here aren't 100% with the terminology?)
<Hobbsee> i'm emailing the list now
<Hobbsee> well, -devel-discuss
<mpt> Let me guess: casual contributor A makes a fix, but it's actually uploaded by Developer B?
<Hobbsee> was planning to point to that while talking
<Hobbsee> mpt: that's the one.  
<ajmitch> mpt: pretty much, and it's very common
* mpt cries
<Hobbsee> contributor A should be able to assign to himself, and be able to set the status.
<mpt> yes
<Hobbsee> mpt: why in particular crying?
<mpt> because I suspected this sort of problem might happen
<mpt> though to be honest, I hadn't thought about mentoring, I was more concerned with undo
<mpt> e.g. non-"developer" accidentally moves a bug from Todo to Triaged, and can't change it back
<mpt> s/mentoring/sponsoring/
<mpt> Hobbsee, LaserJock already described the sponsoring issue
<Hobbsee> mpt: ahh
<Hobbsee> mpt: i'd suggest, to use someone else's suggestion here, to only let them change the status to a developer status if they're assigning it to themself.
<Hobbsee> because that says "i'm working on this, no one else needs to touch it"
<mpt> that would fix part of it
<Hobbsee> what wouldnt it fix?
<Hobbsee> mpt: ^
<Hobbsee> it doenst fix the accidently sending it back, true
<Hobbsee> mpt: and this really needed to be a part of -devel-discuss or something, btw - the ubuntu develoeprs are going to have opinions on this sort of stuff
<Hobbsee> which is why a few of us were found, even at UDS.
<owh> What's wrong with allowing the asignee to set the status to whatever they want?
<Hobbsee> <the europeans are asleep.  not sure how much of a response we'll get at the moment>
<owh> :)
<mpt> Hobbsee, the part where "developer" B is discussing a bug with person A on IRC, and says "sure, report it and assign it to me"
<Hobbsee> mpt: but that never happens.
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Fujitsu> Not everyone uses IRC, and there's no universal medium.
<Hobbsee> mpt: that happens a lot less
<Hobbsee> mpt: and could be changed to "file a bug, and give me the number, for me to assign it to myself"
<StevenK> Which is more work for developer B, whereas the current workflow has person A doing it all.
<Hobbsee> this is true
<owh> I suspect I'm being dense, but I'm not sure what breaks if you allow anyone to allocate a bug to themselves, then allow the person to set the status of the bug they took on. Can someone hit me with a clue-bat?
<Hobbsee> owh: that part is fine - it just doesnt solve the other case
<owh> Hobbsee: Then I don't understand the other case. Did I miss some part of the conversation?
<Hobbsee> owh: [14:21]  <mpt> Hobbsee, the part where "developer" B is discussing a bug with person A on IRC, and says "sure, report it and assign it to me"
<owh> Hobbsee: Yeah, I saw that, so I go to LaserJock and ask him about a bug, then he tells me to report it and assign it to him, or am I misunderstanding?
<Hobbsee> owh: correct
<owh> Hobbsee: So, how does that not work? LaserJock is now the assignee of a bug I put him into. Is that not currently the case?
<Hobbsee> owh: because you can only assign the bug to yourself if you'r enot a dev.  that's the point.
* owh is feeling pretty dumb, bit I'm still not understanding.
<Hobbsee> er, if you are a dev
<mpt> owh, the difference being you can't set it to Todo because (in this scenario) you're not a "developer"
<Hobbsee> mpt: er - can you still assign it to someone else if you're not a develoepr?
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> I don't know
<ajmitch> probably not
<owh> Hold on, one thing at a time. Can I or can I not assign a bug as a normal person to someone else?
<mpt> I guess you probably can
<Fujitsu> mpt: Surely you can check the spec.
<owh> :)
<mpt> This isn't covered in the spec, iirc
<Fujitsu> Oh, neat, a spec that doesn't spec out the feature :)
<mpt> The BugWorkflow spec is about statuses, not about workflow
<mpt> well, not about assignees
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<owh> Is there any point in doing a test? I can create a dummy bug and assign it to Hobbsee if you like.
<Fujitsu> owh: It hasn't been rolled out yet.
<Fujitsu> I would have thought it might be on edge, but apparently not.
<mpt> owh, you can do that on staging.launchpad.net
<owh> But are we saying that this behaviour has changed?
<owh> mpt: Right now?
<mpt> owh, afaik
<owh> mpt: Does the person I assign it to have to be a member of any group, or is it limited to particular groups, or perhaps "not" to a particular group?
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* owh is logged in and clicking away.
<mpt> I can confirm that the spec doesn't mention assigning/reassigning bugs
<ajmitch> owh: or this behaviour will change in a day or two
<ajmitch> I don't know if it's live yet
<Hobbsee> mpt: is there any problem with making this particular spec public?  even if you sanitize it first?
<owh> ajmitch: Yeah, that's what we really don't know.
<owh> Fujitsu: Hmm, I spoke too soon. My timeout just came too :)
<mpt> Hobbsee, I'll discuss that with BjornT when he's up
<Fujitsu> Hm, apparently just Malone doesn't work on staging. Convenient.
<mpt> worksforme
<owh> As ajmitch points out, this won't actually help us though will it?
<Fujitsu> I think staging code is meant to be in sync with production, so probably not.
<owh> Fujitsu: So, tell me again the point of staging the same version as the live version?
<Fujitsu> Edge is meant to be more cutting-edge. Staging is just there as a testing ground
<owh> Fujitsu: But if it's a testing ground, what are you testing. If it's the same version as the live version, that makes no sense to me.
<Fujitsu> Sorry, for users to play around with on a non-production database.
<mpt> owh, what do you mean by "staging the same version as the live version"?
<mpt> staging.launchpad.net is, at the moment, newer code than launchpad.net
<mpt> that's why staging.launchpad.net has the new bug statuses, and launchpad.net does not
<Fujitsu> Ahh, so it does? I can't see them, it just times out.
<owh> mpt: It also times out for me, if you need a specific oops: OOPS-536S13
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/536S13
<owh> Cool
<owh> Hmm, it needs a pwd :)
<Fujitsu> Is there any log or anything showing how the various sub-LPs compare code version-wise?
<Fujitsu> It seems that just the bug listings timeout, while specific bugs work.
<mpt> Fujitsu, yes, the page footer tells you exactly what revision is running
<mpt> so launchpad.net is running r4287, while staging.launchpad.net is running r4419
<Fujitsu> mpt: I recall I was told a couple of weeks back that they weren't comparable, as they're from different branches.
<mpt> really? That might be true, but I don't understand why it would be
<owh> Hobbsee: I've just assigned a bug to you (under staging), so we'll see what it does.
<Fujitsu> I suspect that's the revision of the staging/production/edge bzr branch, which are merged from rocketfuel regularly. 
<owh> Hobbsee: Yup, you are now the Assignee.
<owh> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gphpedit/+bug/73310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73310 in gphpedit "Selected text colour does not follow theme" [Low,In progress]   - Assigned to Onno Benschop (onno-itmaze)
<owh> This is a STAGING bug, not a real one!
<Hobbsee> yep
<mpt> ubotu, you silly wabbit
* Fujitsu assigned himself to a bug on staging and can't touch any other statuses.
<stub> mpt: Once the production branch gets cherry picks, the numbers are no longer comparable. edge and beta revnos are never comparable (as they get at most one commit per day but launchpad/devel gets several)
<owh> Hobbsee: I'm now taking it back to see if I can change the status.
<Fujitsu> stub: Ah, that's what I thought.
<owh> Fujitsu: I can change the Status, but I cannot change the Importance.
<mpt> ok, thanks stub 
<owh> mpt: Hey, this is still the old levels.
* owh is confused.
<mpt> owh, I was just there ten minutes ago seeing the new ones
<owh> mpt: I thought that the staging version was the one that is going to be rolled out.
<Fujitsu> owh: Mortals can't change the status to wontfix, triaged, or todo.
<Hobbsee> mpt: erm...what happens in the case that a bug triager, not a ~ubuntu-developer, goes through, and finds the bug is already fixed upstream?  They cant mark a bug as fix released, i believe.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It seems they can.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: if the statuses go thru as intended, though
<mpt> Hobbsee, arguably Fix Released isn't the appropriate resolution for that case anyway
<Fujitsu> The only statuses that aren't accessible to the unprivileged are wontfix, triaged and todo.
<owh> I'm a nobody, that is, I'm not a member of any groups. I've just set the status to "Fix Released".
<mpt> Won't Fix is
<Hobbsee> mpt: "upstream has released the fix for this" - it is the appropriate resolution
<Fujitsu> mpt: No, Fix Released is.
<mpt> Hobbsee, it's not going to be fixed specifically in Ubuntu, Ubuntu's just going to pick up the fix when it picks up the new release
<Hobbsee> mpt: the new release has often already occured.
<Fujitsu> Well, I think this is presuming the release is already here.
<Fujitsu> Wont Fix might work, but Fix Released is probably better.
<Hobbsee> are you saying that now, the ubuntu bug should have wontfix, and the upstream bugs should be linked, etc, etc, etc
<owh> On this page, I only see the current status options: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gphpedit/+bug/73310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73310 in gphpedit "Selected text colour does not follow theme" [Low,In progress]   - Assigned to Onno Benschop (onno-itmaze)
<Hobbsee> mpt: ^
<mpt> Hobbsee, that's how I always imagined it working (but probably no-one ever told the Ubuntu developers)
<owh> :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: that's a shitload of extra work, for very little gain
* owh agrees.
<Hobbsee> mpt: and i'm not even going to go into the latter issue.  yet.
<mpt> Hobbsee, what's the difference in work between moving a bug to Fix Released, and moving it to Won't Fix?
<Hobbsee> mpt: for when someone looks up an old bug, and goes "oh, okay, this has been fixed in a later version", rather than "oh, okay, so obviously they dont care, and wont fix it"
* owh nods.
<Hobbsee> i can tell you now - the upstream bugs wont be linked a lot of the time, because it's a lot of extra work
* Fujitsu really doesn't want to register a bugtracker and project just to set a bug status properly.
<Hobbsee> mpt: "wont fix" really means "yes, we know it's a bug, but we're not going to fix it"
<Hobbsee> mpt: whereas "fix released" means "it's a bug, it's been fixed, and it's in the archives"
<Hobbsee> there's a big difference there
<Hobbsee> although, if WONTFIX isnt shown on the default search, it's not a major issue.
<Fujitsu> wontfix is a semi-closed state, or should be at least.
<owh> "won't fix" also is an opportunity for someone else to come along and pick it up, where "fix released" is "This one's done, next."
<mpt> Hobbsee, I understand what Ubuntu developers have been taking the statuses to mean
<mpt> What I don't understand is your "extra work" comment
<Hobbsee> that's true - "wontfix" is an invitation for someone to go "but i'd really like to see this fixed, i'm willing to do the work to fix it if no one else is"
<mpt> owh, whoa, how did you do that
<mpt>  oh wait
<owh> mpt: Do what?
<mpt> That *is* the new statuses
<mpt> but we can see only a subset of them
<mpt> Notice how they have new names
<Hobbsee> mpt: the having to look up the upstream bug, link it, wait for the status of the upstream bug to update
<mpt> Hobbsee, why would you have to do that any more than you do now?
<Hobbsee> mpt: because what happens now, for a lot of the time, at least for kde bugs, is that people go through, adn try to check if it still exists.  often, it'll have been fixed in a later vesrion, so they'll mark it as fix released, instead of rejected
<owh> mpt: As I understand Hobbsee's point, if we use Won't Fix as you suggest, then we need to document why. If the fix is released, it doesn't matter.
<mpt> hrmm
<owh> Hobbsee: Is that what you mean, or should I not put words in your mouth?
<mpt> as in, "hey, whaddya mean it won't be fixed"?
<Hobbsee> owh: kidna.
<owh> mpt: Yes.
<Hobbsee> mpt: yeah.  
<mpt> This is why I wanted to call the status "Won't Fix *Here*"
<owh> Hobbsee: Does it have prickles this kidna of yours?
<mpt> (back when I still wanted it at all)
<Fujitsu> owh: Heheh.
<ajmitch> "Won't Fix" will really confuse some users
<mpt> but I guess even that wouldn't have resolved all the confusion
<owh> mpt: From my perspective, fix released means that the fix exists, it will come when it comes.
<Fujitsu> I still think SEP is better :P
<Fujitsu> owh: No, that is *not* what Fix Released means.
<Hobbsee> i think wontfix should be only used for things of "we dont want to fix this for whatever reason, but acknowledge that it's a bug"
<owh> Fujitsu: ROTFL, I chocked on that. Bad. Coughing and spluttering.
* Hobbsee ROFL's at Fujitsu 
<Hobbsee> SEP rocks.k
<mpt> Well, *cough*, Fix Released wasn't intended to be used the way Ubuntu developers use it either
* owh agrees.
<Hobbsee> mpt: yeah, true that.  we've had arguments on that already :P
<Fujitsu> Version tracking would make that practical.
<owh> So, really what we're up against is that there are multiple understandings of what the status flag means. Perhaps this is the real problem.
<mpt> I regret to say I was a bit of an architecture astronaut back then
<Fujitsu> (as well as generally being useful)
<mpt> overestimating the status-flipping people would be interested in doing
<Fujitsu> Gah, about to be dragged out by my hair, apparently.
<mpt> but I'm cured now
<Hobbsee> of course...
<ajmitch> it was beaten out of you?
<owh> mpt: Wouldn't it be fair to say that the status gets flipped when people think something's changed, that is more information became available?
<Hobbsee> the "i can change the status of any bug assigned to me" would solve the "being able to mark as fix released" problem.
<mpt> owh, I don't know what you mean, unless you're referring to the Incomplete status in particular
<owh> mpt: No, you said "overestimating the status-flipping people would be interested in doing", that's what I was responding to.
<mpt> ajmitch, I beat it out of myself :-) Nowadays I think there should be five bug statuses
<Hobbsee> mpt: 
<Hobbsee> Another workflow example that requires this is a member of bugsquad
<Hobbsee> who discovers that a bug in a package pulled directly from Debian has
<Hobbsee> been fixed in a newer version, and needs to set the status to "Fix
<Hobbsee> Released" with a comment indicating the version in which it is fixed.
<Hobbsee> also occurs
<ajmitch> ah, versions
<mpt> owh, sorry, I still don't understand
<owh> mpt: Perhaps I don't understand what you mean when you say "overestimated the status flipping", How else do you expect people to flip the status? Are there processes that you envisaged that are not being used or that we don't know about?
<mpt> owh, I mean, I overestimated the time which people would be interested in spending on changing the status of bug reports
<mpt> for example
<owh> ROTFL
<owh> mpt: Sorry.
<owh> mpt: They don't want to spend any time at all:)
<mpt> the original idea was that when a bug was fixed in the development version (e.g. Gutsy) it would be marked Fix Committed
<owh> Sure
<mpt> then when Gutsy was released as 7.10, all those Fix Committed bugs would be changed to Fix Released
<mpt> but that's infeasible
<Hobbsee> that's just painful
<owh> Yeah, my understanding of Fix Committed is that it's been sent to the queue.
<Hobbsee> as we tend to use committed for other stuff
<mpt> largely because we don't have mass status changing, but only largely, not completely
<Hobbsee> because in that case, there's no easy to tell difference between "fixed in bzr, or upstream somewhere, and fixed in the archive"
<mpt> partly because people just wouldn't be bothered
<owh> mpt: Mass status changing is a ****VERY**** bad idea IMHO.
<mpt> maybe
<mpt> Mass other-stuff changing is needed
<Hobbsee> er, we still have confirmed in there?
<mpt> (e.g. mass milestone targeting)
* Hobbsee cant actually see the use case for a separate confirmed, when there's a triaged
<owh> Hobbsee: Yup, I see that too.
<owh> At the moment I understood it to mean "Me too"
<mpt> "Triaged - may only be set by a bug contact"
<owh> s/it/Confirmed/
<mpt> (that's from the spec)
<mpt> so anyone can mark as Confirmed, only bug contacts can mark as Triaged
<owh> mpt: How is a bug contact defined?
<Hobbsee> owh: people subscribed to the bugs of a package
<Hobbsee> owh: can be a person or team
<Hobbsee> then again...
<owh> So, the sequence is New -> Need Info -> Confirmed -> Triaged -> In Progress -> Fixed.
<Hobbsee> by assigning to yourself, you're saying that you are taking responsiblity of the bug.
<owh> Yeah, that's what I understood it to be.
<Hobbsee> in which case, you should be able to set whatever you like.
<Hobbsee> and it's yoru fault if you get it wrong.
* owh agrees.
<owh> Yup
* owh hands all bugs over to Hobbsee
<owh> :)
<Hobbsee> which only has an inconvenient side effect of getting lots of bugmail from them.
<Hobbsee> owh: heh.  i have enough, being on the kubuntu council
<owh> As a non group member, I do not expect to be able to set the Status to "Fix Released", but currently I can.
<mpt> owh, you missed Todo
<owh> Hobbsee: See, you should have stayed with Gnome :)
<Hobbsee> owh: i cant stand gnome.
<owh> mpt: Yeah, between Triaged and In Progress
<Hobbsee> mpt: TODO isnt there
<owh> Hobbsee: I put up with it.
<mpt> Hobbsee, it is for "developers"
<owh> mpt: Indeed, Hobbsee makes a fair point :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: which is, sorry?
<owh> mpt: I'm a developer. I download source, play with it, fix stuff.
<Hobbsee> mpt: developers != the people in ~ubuntu-dev.
<owh> mpt: That's the real problem.
<Hobbsee> mpt: developers > the people in ~ubuntu-dev.
<owh> s/>/>>>/
<mpt> huh
<mpt> you're right
<mpt> I don't see Todo for a bug report about Launchpad itself
<mpt> that's very strange
<owh> :)
<Hobbsee> it's saying "TOO MANY STATUSES.  NO MORE!
<owh> Hobbsee: What about a slider, you know between borked and fixed :)
<LaserJock> well
<Hobbsee> haha
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if I can really see a case where a status should be tied to a group
<owh> Infinite status.
<LaserJock> seems to me like all status's should be available to everybody
<owh> Yup, I was just about to write that :)
<LaserJock> do we have a reason for making only some statuses available to some poeple?
<owh> LaserJock: Is there an argument for giving "fix released" to everyone? I wouldn't feel comfortable with that flag, I'm not privileged to add stuff, just tell people about it.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: so that the odd few people cant abuse it.
* owh expects to make a fix, attach it, then tell someone.
<LaserJock> owh: why not?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: so?
<LaserJock> we let people do things all the time
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i'm not saying it's a good one - that's jsut the reason
<Hobbsee> afaik
<LaserJock> the whole wiki is open to anyone, why not the bug tracker
<owh> LaserJock: Well, I didn't think I should have the privilege to add a fix to the queue, so I shouldn't be able to mark it Fixed either.
<LaserJock> as long as they can't really mess something up
<LaserJock> owh: why? if you fixed something you should be able to mark it as such
<LaserJock> if people are doing the work they should be able to show it
<owh> LaserJock: Sure, but how is that taken care of in terms of uploading a fix that does something evil. Or am I missing your point?
<LaserJock> uploading is the only thing that really separates devs from non-devs
<LaserJock> and that's soyuz, not malone ;-)
<LaserJock> owh: I'm saying, the only difference, where bug reports are concerned, is that I can acutually upload and you can't
<LaserJock> but you can do the work, you can do the triaging, you can do everything but upload
<owh> LaserJock: Works for me. Of course you could mark a bug as fixed when it has not been though.
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> people make mistakes
<LaserJock> no biggie, we learn and move on
<LaserJock> I'm afraid if we start saying "No we don't trust you" then nobody is going to want to help out
<owh> LaserJock: So, I'm a software developer, I have a whizz bang product that's buggy as all getup. It's packaged in Ubuntu. It gets bugs lodged against it, I come along and mark them all fixed.
<owh> Hmm, I typed all that, then you came along with your comment.
<owh> I agree. I'd rather live in a society where we do trust people.
<LaserJock> well, we get bugmail, say "hmm, we need to educate this guy a little", and you learn
<LaserJock> I've rarely seen cases when a person continually messed stuff up
<owh> Yeah. Cool. All good. So, we give everyone all privileges, except upload. Works for me.
<LaserJock> well, that's essentially the case as it is now
* owh adds a snake in the grass. "What about Importance?"
<LaserJock> Importance is the only thing that I'm aware of
<LaserJock> and I don't know that many people really care about that ;-)
<LaserJock> I don't use it
<LaserJock> maybe some do
<owh> LaserJock: That's because you can't :)
<LaserJock> sure I can
<owh> As a member of which team?
<LaserJock> ubuntu-qa
<owh> Fair enough.
<owh> Well now that we've solved that...
* mpt just happens to come across a Launchpad bug that some random stranger has assigned to him-/her-self
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes, it happens occasionally
<LaserJock> people were routinely abusing Importance (*every* bug I report is important)
<mpt> bug 2553
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 2553 in launchpad "Can't edit group wiki page details" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2553 - Assigned to Jijo Baby (jijobaby)
<owh> mpt: So, can we all have all Status options, or will we have to wait for that?
<owh> mpt: Ask jijobaby for a status report :)
<mpt> owh, I don't know, sorry
<LaserJock> well, my suggestion would be to work out workflows for developers (~ubuntu-dev) and non-developers
<LaserJock> then figure out how statuses and permissions best suit the workflow
<owh> LaserJock: Well, as someone fixing stuff, I'd like to be able to show that I'm working on it, so someone smarter than I doesn't come along, fix something I've been working on for weeks and leaves me in the dust :)
<LaserJock> I don't mind changing workflow, but I kinda dislike doing it willy-nilly and I want to make sure non-developers are accounted for
<owh> LaserJock: I can see that I'm picking up more bugs, so marking them as ToDo would be great for my personal workflow.
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh neat.  that's a changed assignee, and a spammed bug report
<owh> Hobbsee: From me? gphpedit?
<Hobbsee> owh: no, the bug mpt mentioned
<owh> Hobbsee: Sorry, I thought you were looking in your mailbox and noticing stuff from the staging server.
<Hobbsee> nah
<Hobbsee> i dont seem to have that yet, though
<Hobbsee> or else it's lost amongst all the other bugmail
<owh> Hobbsee: I don't have it either. If all works as it should, perhaps it won't generate email :)
<LaserJock> I think a good "solution" (I don't even know the problem) is to allow assignee's and developers to change statuses freely
<LaserJock> and allow anybody to assign themselves
<owh> Yup.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: +1
<Hobbsee> guess we'll need to wait for input from the powers that be, though
* owh thought that LaserJock was the Master of the Universe. Perhaps the Universe is smaller than I thought :)
<Hobbsee> owh: he's a core dev, too
<owh> Hobbsee: :)
<RAOF> He is now.  Incidentally, congratulations LaserJock :)
* owh wanders off for a late lunch.
* ajmitch now grovels before LaserJock 
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> thanks RAOF 
<BjornT> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning BjornT, welcome to the blood bath.
<BjornT> hi Hobbsee :)
<mpt> BjornT, would you be ok with making the BugWorkflow spec public? If so, who else should be consulted?
<Hobbsee> mpt: what was the problem with makign it public in the first place?
<Hobbsee> it's hardly hiding IP or something.
<Hobbsee> and it affects non-LP pepole greatly
<mpt> Hobbsee, no problem in particular, it's just that Launchpad specs are on a private wiki so there's an assumption of privacy
<BjornT> mpt: i'm ok with it, but i guess kiko-zzz or SteveA should approve make it public.
<mpt> ok
<Hobbsee> mpt: this is true - but is there a process for going "this is going to effect a lot of people, maybe we should make thsi public?"
<mpt> no
<mpt> well
<mpt> This is the sort of thing mrevell would do
<mpt> announce it in advance
<mpt> though that would be announcing that it was going to happen, rather than publicizing it for discussion
<Hobbsee> mpt: do you think it should be discussed?
<Hobbsee> as in, do you think people should be able to have their say on something's that's greatly influencing them?  i know the ubuntu devs who were at UDS had a fair bit to say about it, even when it was only sprung on them for discussion about an hour before the discussion started?
<Hobbsee> and changed how some of this worked, iirc
<BjornT> mpt: mrevell is working on an announcement, and i see that he's already talked to heno about it (who announced it to the bug squad).
<BjornT> Hobbsee: tbh, this spec has been discussed for a year now. discussing it another year won't take us anywhere.
<mpt> Hobbsee, leave me out of this :-)
<Hobbsee> BjornT: true. unless the discussion was useful, and actually got things done
<BjornT> Hobbsee: it's hard to guarantee a useful discussion, though :) the fact that it has been going on for a year should mean that we're going around in circles.
<LaserJock> well, the discussion has not included a public spec
<LaserJock> it's hard to know
<Hobbsee> BjornT: that is true.  did the sevilla discussion actually do antyhign thoguh?
<BjornT> Hobbsee: now we're actually do get things done, by implementing something ;) i suggest we try it out and see what we can learn from it.
<LaserJock> BjornT: but we don't know what's supposed to be done, IMO
<BjornT> LaserJock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugWorkflow
<LaserJock> we just got an email like "tomorrow bug workflow and permissions are going to change"
<Hobbsee> BjornT: i'm just wondering WTF to do now that the sponsoring procedure is screwed, and how the people are not going to be able to step on other people's toes, as there's now no way to mark a non-dev as fixing a bug.
<LaserJock> BjornT: heah, thanks for that
<Hobbsee> BjornT: if you have a solution for how to fix that problem, which isnt "oh, make a developer do it, like with importance", then i'd greatly like to hear about it.
<BjornT> Hobbsee: how does this affect the sponsoring procedure?
<LaserJock> because the people being sponsored use those statuses
<Hobbsee> BjornT: because non-devs now cant assign bugs to themselves,and  mark it in progress, to say "i'm fixing this"
<Hobbsee> where non-devs == people not in ~ubuntu-dev
<BjornT> Hobbsee: yes they can
<BjornT> so, let me tell you what's going to happen
<Hobbsee> BjornT: they can now, and they still can when the roll out is being done?
<BjornT> Hobbsee: yes
<LaserJock> in fact, many people who fix bugs now can't get to Triaged even
<LaserJock> if the chart on BugWorkFlow is right
<Hobbsee> i'm only going off what's been put on the devel-discuss mailing list, because as you may have noticed, the spec isnt public.  so everything's second/third/fourth/fifth hand here.
<BjornT> some statues will simply be renamed. Unconfirmed -> New, Needs Info -> Incomplete
<mpt> BjornT, why can't I see "Todo" on Launchpad bugs on staging? Will that status be introduced later?
<BjornT> and Rejected will be split off into Invalid and Won't Fix
<Hobbsee> that much is fine, yes
<BjornT> Only the ubuntu bug contact (i.e. the QA team) will be able to set a bug to Won't Fix
<LaserJock> BjornT: the status changes aren't the problem, the problem is the permissions on who gets to change them
<BjornT> there's also a new status: Triaged, which only the bug contact may set
<BjornT> and that's it
<BjornT> Todo will be introduced at a later stage
<mpt> ah
<BjornT> all other statuses will be the same, including their permissions
<LaserJock> ok, so will anybody be able to set In Progress, Fix * ?
<BjornT> the main idea is that it should be easy to join the bug squad, and they will basically use New, Incomplete, and Confirmed
<Hobbsee> BjornT: where the bug squad is for triaging?
<BjornT> after they have made sure that the bug reports are good bug reports, they will move the bug to Confirmed
<BjornT> since anyone can set a bug to Confirmed, it's hard to know about the "quality" of the triaging
<BjornT> so now the QA team can look at all the Confirmed bugs, and move the good ones to Triaged (so that a developer can look at it), or move it back to Incomplete
<BjornT> if the QA team sees that someone triages bugs well, they can promote him to the QA team, or something like that
<LaserJock> ok, so this workflow seems ok for Main bugs or what I'd think of a traditional bugs
<LaserJock> but it doesn't really seem to take into account the large amount of workflow "bugs" we do
<LaserJock> i.e. sponsorship, archive admin'ing
<BjornT> LaserJock: yes, anyone will be albe to set In Progress, and Fix *. we didn't want to bother restricting those statuses
<Hobbsee> this seems that the number of people joining qa is going to be greatly increased
<Hobbsee> BjornT: oh good.  that wasnt clear in the email
<LaserJock> so people can mark a bug In Progress or Fix Released, but not Confirmed?
<LaserJock> that's interesting :-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: s/confirmed/triaged/
<LaserJock> hmm, right, I thought confirmed was retained for something
<LaserJock> so people can jump around "triaging"
<Hobbsee> yes
<LaserJock> well, I guess that works
<owh> Hmm, so I'm an independent person. I know about my pet project. Can I set the status to Confirmed?
<BjornT> owh: yes you can
<owh> BjornT: I don't need to be a member of any team?
<BjornT> owh: no, anyone can set a bug to Confirmed
<BjornT> Hobbsee: i'll talk to mrevell to make sure that this is made clear in his announcement
<owh> BjornT: So, am I understanding correctly that a Triaged Bug is after Confirmed, but before ToDo/In Progress?
<LaserJock> yes, because I think heno's email said that we'd have the full implementation like tomorrow
<BjornT> owh: that's right
<Hobbsee> owh: triaged means "i have enough info, please someone fix me"
<Hobbsee> BjornT: cool, thanks.  
<owh> So the spec we just saw at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugWorkflow doesn't actually show "Confirmed"
<owh> In fact it says: rename "Confirmed" -> "Triaged"
<LaserJock> it also seems to indicate that only developers will be able to set In Progress and ToDO
<LaserJock> the design seems to separate the statuses into ones for "triagers" and "developers"
<LaserJock> however I don't see how we are going to really be able to separate/define those groups well enough for restrictions
<owh> The spec also says: "Add a QA team to products and distributions. If a QA team is set, normal users can only use a restricted set of bug statuses."
<owh> That contradicts what BjornT just told us.
<BjornT> owh: yeah, the page is a but outdated. here's what we drew up at UDS: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bjorn/bug-workflow.png
<BjornT> owh: that wiki page (on wiki.ubuntu.com) is the old discussion, which got a bit out of control. it doesn't describe exactly what will be done.
<owh> So, the only status that the bug-squad has "extra" is Triaged, all other status flags can be set by anyone (either the assignee, or a ubuntu-dev) ?
<owh> BjornT: Or can anyone set anything?
<BjornT> owh: well, it's ubuntu-qa that has Triaged extra, and they also have Won't Fix. all other statuses can be set by anyone (Todo will be restricted as well, but we won't add it until later)
<owh> BjornT: So, if I am aware of a bug and I can fix it, but I've got a few other bugs as well, and I'm not a ubuntu-dev, I cannot set a bug I've assigned to myself as "ToDo", so I can manage my own workflow?
<Hobbsee> owh: you have to set it to inprogress, and assign yourself
<BjornT> owh: well, that won't be a problem atm, since we haven't added Todo.
<owh> BjornT: I'm just looking into the future.
<owh> Hobbsee: Yes, but inprogress implies that I'm doing something does it not?
<BjornT> owh: after you've fixed it, how will you get the fix uploaded to the ubuntu archive?
<Hobbsee> BjornT: subscribing ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<owh> BjornT: I ask a friend :)
<Hobbsee> BjornT: and following that procedure
<owh> BjornT: The idea being that I as an external person can do everything except upload. That means I can help easier without adding to someone else's workload.
<BjornT> Hobbsee: would it be feasible to ask ubuntu-universe-sponsors to set the bug to Todo for owh?
<Hobbsee> BjornT: um...not really.
<Hobbsee> BjornT: because ubuntu-universe-sponsors is only for getting your stuff uploaded - it's not for requests of help, or antyhing else
<Hobbsee> just like ubuntu-archive is
<Hobbsee> we make that very clear, else people file bugs saying "this needs a merge, please do it" or similar, and subscribe us
<BjornT> Hobbsee: ok. is there  a wiki page describing this process?
<Hobbsee> BjornT: somewhat.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<Hobbsee> BjornT: it's still a bit of a WIP
<Hobbsee> but it's what we're using at the moment
<Hobbsee> it's very easy to flood the sponsors queue - so making them to as little extra work as possible is good
<BjornT> Hobbsee: ok. i'll have to think about how that would work with a new (restricted) Todo status.
<Hobbsee> BjornT: right
<BjornT> but now, it's time for breakfast
<owh> BjornT: Afternoon Tea you mean :)
* Hobbsee should have breakfast.
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<seb128> hi
<carlos> seb128: hi
<seb128> looks like the armagetron task on bug #37316 can't be closed, does anybody known if that's a known issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37316 in armagetron "Please sync armagetron (universe) with Debian 0.2.8.2 (testing)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37316
<seb128> armagetron is a binary package, source is armagetronad which already has a task
<seb128> when closing it tries to reassign to the source and error on "This bug has already been reported on armagetronad (ubuntu)."
<BjornT> seb128: this should be due to bug 81014, so you should be able to close the task after the rollout today.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81014 in malone "Don't assume entered package is a binary package" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81014 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<seb128> BjornT: cool, thanks
<carlos> dneary_: hi, around?
<dneary_> hi carlos
<carlos> dneary: hi
<carlos> dneary: I'm cleaning up pending import files for translations
<carlos> dneary: and saw a zh.po for wengo
<carlos> it's not auto approved because you shouldn't use that, instead, you should use either zh_CN or zh_TW 
<carlos> and I wonder which one is that for
<carlos> dneary: do you know it?
<carlos> zh_CN == 'Simplified Chinese' and zh_TW == 'Traditional Chinese'
<dneary> carlos: I know that I have a zh_CN translation in there already
<dneary> I don't know if it's the same as the zh (the zh translation was done by someone here at Wengo, and is dormant)
<carlos> dneary: Launchpad has translations for both, but no one comes from files imported by you, so I don't know which one to choose... and I don't want to break anything
<carlos> dneary: should I discard that translation then?
<dneary> Which branch is this for?
<carlos> 2.1
<mikl_> Is it not possible to create a new bzr branch on launchpad that's not in a particular project?
<mwhudson> yes, put "+junk" instead of a project name
<MehdiHassanpour> hi :-)
<MehdiHassanpour> any one knows where can I ask translation related questions ?
<Watersevenub> MehdiHassanpour, maybe in the channel of your country or perhaps in #ubuntu-translators. If related to the tool itself (launchpad), in here.
<mikl_> mwhudson: but where do I create a new branch - The only option I can find is to register an external branch...
<MehdiHassanpour> Watersevenub: ty :-)
<mwhudson> mikl_: with 'bzr push'
<mikl_> mwhudson: mmkay - is there a howto somewhere?
<mwhudson> https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch
<mikl_> mwhudson: ok, thank you :)
<mwhudson> in the new release (due in a matter of hours)
<mwhudson> this page will be linked to from various Help tabs
<mikl_> ok, but with this doc, I still have to push it into a directory...
<mikl_> I guess I can just push it into Drupal...
<mwhudson> push to ~username/+junk/branchname
<mwhudson> the page doesn't mention this possibility, maybe it should
<mwhudson> mrevell: hi :)
<mwhudson> it's mentioned on here https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/EasyBranching
<mikl_> yes, that might be a good idea - I just don't particularly like that label - ohyes, just push my precious source code into the junk department :)
<mrevell> mwhudson: hi
<mwhudson> mrevell: remember this page https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch ?
<mrevell> mwhudson: yeah
<mwhudson> mikl_: i think it's meant to be a subtle hint that you should set up a project, etc
<mrevell> the junk suggestion - noted
<mwhudson> mrevell: do you think it should mention the +junk pseudo project?
<mrevell> :)
<mwhudson> ok
<mikl_> oops, I get a 500 Internal Error when trying to browse one codebrowse.launchpad.net
<mikl_> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mikl/drupal/mikl-danish/files
<cprov> gmorning all !
<mwhudson> mikl_: wfm
<mikl_> wfm?
<mwhudson> works for me
<mwhudson> and i can't see any errors in the logs, strange
<mwhudson> oh now i can
<mikl_> mwhudson: it's only if you click on a file
* mwhudson grumbles
<mwhudson> yeah
<mikl_> or event_da.po, more specifically
<mwhudson> feeding utf-8 to expat when it expects latin-1 or something similarly hilarious
<mikl_> oh :(
<mwhudson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/117799
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117799 in loggerhead "Error parsing non-ascii content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
* mwhudson marks that one "confirmed"
<mwhudson> though i don't really know what you can do here
<mwhudson> you have a file, in some encoding
<mikl_> I guess I could encode it as iso-8859-1 - that usually works everywhere
<mwhudson> and you want to send lines from that file to the user's browser
<mwhudson> (in utf-8, i expect)
<mikl_> But I don't know if bzr will get confused if I just iconv the file...
<mwhudson> well, it's a general problem
<mikl_> and even worse, I don't know if Drupal will eat it...
<mwhudson> you shouldn't have to change your data to appease the tools
* mwhudson thinks about shouting "per file properties please" in #bzr
<mikl_> sigh. Character encodings.
<mikl_> I only everyone had always used unicode always everywhere.
<mikl_> /^I/If/
<mikl_> mwhudson: actually, the criminal file is in iso-8859-1 - The .po files i have in utf-8 work fine
<mwhudson> mikl_: so i got it wrong
<mwhudson> feeding latin-1 to expat when it wanted utf-8
<mikl_> I have another related bug...
<mikl_> If you view http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mikl/drupal/mikl-danish/bundle/mikkel%40hoegh.org-20070620110720-6m5woqzje878nztk/bundle.txt the content is served as iso-8859-1, but is really utf-8 - so all the danish characters are mangled
<mwhudson> fun
<mikl_> I'll see if it is already reported
<mwhudson> you can't really win here can you?
<mwhudson> the bundle could touch files that are in different encodings
<mikl_> yes, I guess that that is the issue here...
<mikl_> but now I've pushed all files up to UTF-8, I get another 500 error when viewing revision 3
<mikl_> I don't know if that is a separate issue
<mikl_> Sigh
<mwhudson> mikl_: no, it's the same, the diff will include the old troublesome data
<mikl_> ah yes...
<Hobbsee> morning kiko!
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<ubotu> New bug: #121331 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror-pull mirror sometimes hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121331
<carle> when there is this info:" 	 represents a space character. Enter a space in the equivalent position in the translation."
<carle> Should I just press space behind the translation
<carle> anyone?
<kiko> carle, yes.
<carle> thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #121340 in malone "Support RT bug watches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121340
<ubotu> New bug: #121348 in malone "BugZilla VERIFIED WONTFIX should map to Won't Fix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121348
<statik> BjornT: reviewers meeting?
<bac> me
<barry> me
<BjornT> statik: oh, right, forgot about that, i'm currently planning for 1.1.7 with kiko :/
<BjornT> flacoste: could you chair this meeting, please?
<flacoste> BjornT: ok
<BjornT> thanks
<BjornT> i'll be here partially
<flacoste> Welcome to the non .au reviewers meeting
<flacoste> for the next 45 minutes, we'll be coordinating reviewing activities
<flacoste> == Agenda ==
<flacoste>  * Roll call
<flacoste>  * Next meeting
<flacoste>  * Queue status.
<flacoste>  * Preimplementation call status/progress (barry in .eu)
<flacoste> so who's here today?
<barry> me 2
<flacoste> not everyone at the same time please
<bac> me
<flacoste> salgado: ping
<salgado> me
<statik> me
<kiko> em
<flacoste> ok, next meeting
<flacoste> a lot of the reviewers will be in London next week
<flacoste> should we still hold a meeting?
<flacoste> i mean all reviewers will be in London except bac, i think
<barry> i won't be in london
<flacoste> and barry
<bac> barry and i can meet.  :)
* flacoste checks the sprint schedule
<barry> bac: yeah, who needs 'em?!
<barry> flacoste: either way is fine with me
<flacoste> i think we could still hold one
<flacoste> the meeting time falls in a non-scheduled time slot
<flacoste> so, next meeting Wed June 27th at 14UTC
<flacoste> any objections?
<flacoste> hmm, i have
<flacoste> !
<flacoste> i mess up tz calculation and the meeting falls in the Answer Tracker planning session!
<barry> flacoste: we're pretty early in the cycle next week, right?  maybe there won't be enough to discuss and we can safely skip it?
<bac> isn't 1400 UTC on wed our normal bat time?
<flacoste> it is
<flacoste> i would suggest skipping it or moving it to 10UTC or 17UTC
<flacoste> comments?
<barry> 17utc would be better.  not that i don't mind getting up at 6am now and then :)
<flacoste> anyone having a problem with 17UTC?
<barry> but i'm not sure i can /think/ very well at 6am :)
<flacoste> 3
<flacoste> 2
<flacoste> 1
<Hobbsee> barry: it's not possible.  i've tried.
<barry> Hobbsee: i'm a musician.  the only time i'm up at 6am is when i haven't gone to bed the night before :)
<Hobbsee> barry: *grin*.  sounds like sound tech.  same thing :)
* flacoste is terrible with tz calculation
<Hobbsee> flacoste: timeanddate.com
<barry> Hobbsee: indeed!
<flacoste> after consideration, 16UTC would be a better time i think
<barry> 16utc is fine too
<flacoste> ok, then Wed Jun 27th at 16UTC (2 hours later than usual) it will be!
<flacoste> moving one to 'Queue status'
<bac> elliot and i have a meeting at 1500 that may run long
<flacoste> bac, I'll be near elliot at that time and can poke him about that :-)
<flacoste> queue is looking a lot better than last week
<flacoste> 14 open reviews, 8 over the service level but most are on the limit
<flacoste> oldest one is a DB review, after that is a post-merge review assigned to BjornT
<flacoste> bac and barry also have one review over SLA
<bac> i think mine was assigned today  :(
<flacoste> bac: that's possible
<barry> as was mine
<flacoste> which points out to a problem with the review assignment
<barry> iirc, it's a fairly longstanding complaint
<kiko> barry, flacoste: why do we need to have assignment be done separately?
<barry> flacoste: what do you think of an amendment to the policy where reviewers can snag branches off the general queue themselves.  for example, if i have a hour to kill, i can grab a branch without waiting for its assignment.  also, i might tend to snag branches in areas i know something about (could be a plus or minus)
<flacoste> barry: i think this is allowed
<barry> flacoste: oh, well then nm :)
<flacoste> it's kind of a variation of the process where a dev hunts for a reviewer on IRC bypassing the assignment process
<flacoste> kiko: did you mean something similar to what barry just proposed?
<kiko> yes.
<flacoste> fine, I'll put this for discussion also in the .au meeting, but I think barry initiative is fine
<flacoste> so we can start experimenting with that
<intellectronica> nick tomberger
<flacoste> but remember to move the branch from the General queue to your queue when you start the review
<barry> flacoste: definitely
<kiko> right
<flacoste> barry: pre-implementation call weekly status
<barry> afaik, this is going pretty well.  i had two buglets i fixed on friday for which i suck (had no pre-impl call), but i'm going to be in hack mode fairly soon and plan to do a lot of them.  all the branches i reviewed for 1.1.6 had them
<barry> anybody else have any feedback?
<flacoste> did one with tomberger yesterday
<barry> flacoste: on the phone?
<flacoste> barry: skype
<barry> flacoste: cool
<flacoste> i think it was definitively worth doing, since it was his second day on the job
<bac> i did my first with jtv this week.  it went well.
<barry> cool.  seems to be going well.  not sure if we need this agenda item any more
<bac> skype to bangkok was flawless
<barry> bac: what is that, like 12 hours difference?
<bac> yeah but he works euro time, 1pm-9pm local
<flacoste> barry: ok, let's remove this from the agenda, we still have it on the general meeting one anyway
<barry> bac: cool.  flacoste: +1
<flacoste> any other business?
<flacoste> bac: what is your mentor status
<flacoste> bac: a lot of the reviews you send out have "conditional to agreement by a mentor"
<bac> i'm mentored by kiko but he's often too busy so i go out on the open market
<bac> i'm a free agent
<flacoste> bac: do you think you could find the mentor before sending out the review
<kiko> bac, best to find a different mentor at this point :-(
<bac> i could try.  sure.
<flacoste> the idea being that it is clear to the reviewee who he shall nag for final approval?
<bac> so, anyone who is not mentoring someone want to adopt me?
<bac> alrighty then
<flacoste> bac: i think BjornT is not mentoring anybody
<bac> ok, i'll ask him off-line
<flacoste> ok, any other business?
<flacoste> 5
<flacoste> 4
<flacoste> 3
<flacoste> 2
<flacoste> 1
<flacoste> MEETING ENDS
<flacoste> thanks everyone for attending
<barry> thanks flacoste
<ubotu> New bug: #121353 in malone "Incorrect count for "projects having bugs" on /projects" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121353
<xdatap> hi everybody
<xdatap> i have an issue similar to bug 3446 while importing po file in rosetta. I'm talking with upstream (kde Italian) to fill a bug report on specific package (krita). They ask me how to reproduce that error. Now the question: What rosetta use to validate po file? There's a program on gettext suite to validate in the same way po file for reproduce the problem in local system?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3446 in knoda "% causes problem in translation strings" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3446 - Assigned to Kubuntu Team (kubuntu-team)
<xdatap> i have to go, i will post the question on launchpad mailing list... see you
<ubotu> New bug: #121360 in launchpad "Notification about impending memberhip expiration may tell users to contact themselves" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121360
<ubotu> New bug: #121363 in malone "Order 'most recently closed' on 'Bugtask.id DESC' instead of 'BugTask.id'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121363
<calc> i'm getting integrity errors trying to modify a bug
<calc> any ideas about what to do?
<BjornT> calc: which bug are you trying to edit? and what are you trying to do?
<calc> 15451, talking with kiko about it
<calc> i tried to change package, owner, and add a comment
<calc> and it keeps giving me integrity error
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> BjornT, it seems that the OOPS page is failing to render for calc
<kiko> matsubara-lunch is aware of this problem, I believe
<kiko> the funny thing is that in this case it's reproducible
<BjornT> kiko: there might be an open bug about the oops page not rendering for calc.
<kiko> there is
<kiko> but I'd like to know what the OOPS is :)(
<ubotu> New bug: #121378 in launchpad "easy to add mistaken members to a team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121378
<ubotu> New bug: #121380 in launchpad "impossible to remove members from a team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121380
<BjornT> calc: what package are you trying to change, and what are you trying to change it to?
<kiko> <kiko> what exactly were you changing?
<kiko> <calc> package name, assigned to, and added a comment
<BjornT> kiko: i suspect the oops has something to do with the extra "Edgy" task that shouldn't be there without a general Ubuntu task.
<calc> package: openoffice.org -> kubuntu-meta assigned: openoffice.org scribblers -> nobody
<calc> and i had a comment on the change as well
<kiko> BjornT, ah!
<kiko> BjornT, the best I have is what tom researched for me: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file9G09qG.html
<BjornT> calc: ah. so the the problem is that there's an "Edgy" line right below "openoffice (upstream)"
<calc> BjornT: ah ok
<calc> so how do we remove that?
<BjornT> if you expand that one, you'll see that it's already assigned to kubuntu-meta, and what's causing problems.
<calc> kiko-fud: does devpad use the old password?:
<calc> BjornT: ah ok
<calc> BjornT: so anyway to remove a tag from a bug?
<calc> since edgy is old anyway
<BjornT> calc: at the moment you can't remove it, but what you can do is to re-assign it to another package, and reject it.
<BjornT> calc: if the bug won't be fixed in edgy, the bug should be rejected in edgy. it's used to keep track where the bug should get fixed, not where the bug exists.
<calc> BjornT: ah reassign the task to get rid of it off that bug and reject it afterwards?
<calc> so that it doesn't cause the integrity errors anymore?
* calc figured out the password :)
<BjornT> calc: right. i'll see if there's a bug open on fixing this issue.
<calc> ok
<BjornT> kiko-fud: the oops rendering bug should be bug 58220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58220 in launchpad "When an error occurs processing a request another oops is recorded because there's no interaction set up." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58220 - Assigned to Diogo Matsubara (matsubara)
<Kmos> when LP will be updated with the new status ? it's today.. nothing changed yet
<kiko> Kmos, it's not updated yet. wait for tomorrow.
<Kmos> kiko: ok :)
<kiko> BjornT, wasn't Confirmed renamed to Triaged?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> no Confirmed is fine
<ubotu> New bug: #121418 in Ubuntu "Delete account" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121418
<ubotu> New bug: #121434 in malone "Please don't send apport retrace mail on duplicates to subscribers of original bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121434
<ubotu> New bug: #121436 in launchpad "bug search engine sucks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121436
#launchpad 2007-06-21
<ubotu> New bug: #121450 in launchpad "no link from maintainer reassign page to maintainer page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121450
<vprints> Does my karma decrease because of bugs that get solved ?
<shawarma> vprints: Not directly, no.
<vprints> Hmm
<vprints> WHY is my karma constantly decreasing then :D
<vprints> can't think of any other reason
<shawarma> vprints: It decreases over time.
<shawarma> vprints: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<shawarma> vprints: "Everybody's Launchpad karma decays slightly over time, to reflect how recent your work has been." (Not from that page)
<vprints> Okay
<vprints> Thankyou
<shawarma> np
<vprints> Btw, I did search for "karma" term on launcpad search, but it gives no results
<vprints> sad :)
<vprints> (it still gives no results)
<shawarma> Which search is that?
<shawarma> vprints: By the way: Front page -> What's new -> third entry :)
<vprints> meky
<vprints> mkey
<vprints> but still i'd expect an explanation when i type carma into LP search :)
<vprints> well, according to my logic :P
<shawarma> which search?
<shawarma> The box on the front page?
<vprints> Questions and answers for example
<ubotu> New bug: #121460 in malone "Search for "duplicity" (product) produces lots of irrelevant results (like search for "duplicate")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121460
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<nDuff> What restrictions are there on projects to be hosted on Launchpad? I've got a Win32-only GUI for OpenVPN (which, unlike the preexisting one, uses the management interface and so is Vista-compatible); I'm wondering, however, if a win32-only project is welcome.
<nDuff> ...also, what exactly is a project's "title"? I've got a descriptive (and admittedly somewhat uncreative) name, and I don't really see anything that makes sense as a separate or additional descriptor -- but it seems to be mandatory.
<bac> nDuff: your win32 project is definitely welcome if it is open source.
<nDuff> bac: so it is; nifty.
<bac> nDuff: look here for the various project descriptors in context: https://staging.launchpad.net/project-name
<nDuff> I suppose the title and display name can match, then.
<bac> yep
<nDuff> hmm. Launchpad offers bzr hosting for the code... but since this is win32-targeted, I really ought to offer binaries too. Do I need my own hosting for that?
<nDuff> (win32-targeted, and in a fairly obscure language [albeit one with a completely Free toolchain]  to boot)
<LaserJock> I think recently launchpad as added the ability to host like tarballs
<mpt> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<nDuff> I grok how to upload code to a private branch... but what do the URLs look like to merge something to the project's primary trunk?
<mpt> thumper, ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #121480 in launchpad ""Why register?" text needs polishing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121480
<thumper> nDuff: what do you mean by private branch?
<nDuff> thumper: a branch with ~myusername in the URL.
<thumper> nDuff: it also depends on wher the project's primary trunk branch is
<thumper> nDuff: do you have an explicit example?
<nDuff> thumper: my code is presently at sftp://charles-dyfis@bazaar.launchpad.net/~charles-dyfis/openvpnsocketgui/trunk; however, on the openvpnsocketgui page, the primary trunk (which apparently that *isn't*) shows up as not having anything uploaded.
* thumper checking it out
<nDuff> oh, wait.
<nDuff> I think I just needed to select that branch as part of the "series detail" info for the trunk...
<nDuff> okay -- that works; my bad.
<thumper> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #121483 in launchpad "[wish-list]  Search translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121483
<mthaddon> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a code update. Estimated downtime is approx 30 mins
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: must be time to do some bugwork, then.
<mthaddon> yep, it's that time again!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: GAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* Hobbsee cannot reject stupid bugs coming in, as LP is down!
<spiv> Hobbsee: use the email interface, they'll queue until LP is back up :)
<Hobbsee> spiv: i can only read the title...but that's a good idea!
<spiv> (also using email means you don't have to wait for the slow https pages to load...)
<Hobbsee> spiv: ahhh..  now there's a thought.
<Hobbsee> spiv: but didnt you know that i love standard 20 second launchpad loading times?
<spiv> Hobbsee: if you're enjoying them, don't let me interfere! ;)
<Hobbsee> spiv: heh.  where enjoying == has gottne used to, as it beats over a minute to load each page :P
<Hobbsee> now *that* sucked.
<spiv> Yep.
<lifeless> Leave the light bulb, I enjoy sitting in the dark.
<Hobbsee> haha
<somerville33> How long is the downtown?
<somerville33> lol
<somerville33> *downtime
<Hobbsee> [14:36]  <mthaddon> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a code update. Estimated downtime is approx 30 mins
<somerville33> Sadly, it made me lose the edits I was making to a specification : (
<Hobbsee> somerville33: ahh, you're not in #ubuntu-devel?
<somerville33> I'm on a live-cd so I'm just using gaim to connect to a few channels.
<mthaddon> Launchpad is back up after code update - total downtime was 26 minutes
<jml> mthaddon: sweet
<LaserJock> mthaddon: is this 1.1.6?
<mthaddon> LasrJock: correct
<mthaddon> s/LasrJock/LaserJock
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: works nicely
<LaserJock> should be quite a few nifty improvements
<jamesh> yay for colours in bug listings
<somerville32> How exciting :)
<Fujitsu> It is a nice addition.
<Fujitsu> What defines release criticality? Being targeted to that release?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: where?
<Fujitsu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Left portlet.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah yes, that's just targetted to release
<Hobbsee> ooh....
<Hobbsee> i like this bit...
<Fujitsu> What's so oohsome?
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+nominations
<Fujitsu> Yay for sane permissions!
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Dapper got released with 120 release-critical bugs?
<somerville32> *130
<Hobbsee> those were added later
<Hobbsee> somerville32: people have been able to add random tasks for versions
<Hobbsee> until it broke, or something
<somerville32> ah
<ubotu> New bug: #121512 in malone "canTransitionToStatus should also return a reason" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121512
<kompressor> lo all, how do i make my team to be a subteam of Ubuntu Translators in launchpad?
<kompressor> lo ajmitch :)
<carlos> kompressor: either open a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta or tell me here language and team name
<kompressor> carlos will do just now thanx
<carlos> ok
<kompressor> carlos, i sent you an email earlier on the 13th about that ...did you get?
<carlos> hmm, let me check...
<carlos> Southern Sotho?
<kompressor> carlos, yes
<carlos> indeed, I missed it
<kompressor> :-( well you cant miss it now...
<carlos> kompressor: could you rename your team to ubuntu-l10n-st ?
<kompressor> carlos, im on it now...
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> kompressor: the team is set now
<kompressor> carlos, thanx the team is renamed now 
<kompressor> :)
<carlos> cool
<kompressor> carlos, another issue is the plurals when i try to do some work
<carlos> do you know that information?
<kompressor> i'd probably know if i new exactly what is required ...the message given is not clear to me
<kompressor> perhaps let me find one for an example
<carlos> kompressor: please, take a look to https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ#head-168f69f965337a49d0ca9a0c69da7fee29100bd5
<kompressor> ok
* kompressor taking a good look
<ubotu> New bug: #121519 in soyuz "sync-source aborts with ForbiddenAttribute" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121519
<kompressor> carlos i think i understand...especially with the Polish example here http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_chapter/gettext_10.html#Plural-forms
<carlos> kompressor: you can see other examples on https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages
<carlos> well, there is only the expression formula per language
<carlos> but I guess would help you if you have doubts
<kompressor> so carlos i would have to describe how plurals are handled in my language..?
<ubotu> New bug: #121520 in rosetta "Language pages show merged accounts" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121520
<carlos> kompressor: yeah
<carlos> if you don't know how to write the formula, describe it to us and we will prepare it for you
<kompressor> ok cool...let me check more on this and get back to you then
<carlos> kompressor: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #121521 in launchpad "Launchpad teams have wikinames but there is no link to edit it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121521
<kompressor> ping carlos 
<carlos> kompressor: pong
<kompressor> carlos, i was about to post the information via a question in https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages
<kompressor> let me just put it so you'll reply to it..
<carlos> kompressor: as you wish. Do you have the formula?
<kompressor> hmm im not sure its the right one ...but according to the examples you sent me to yes
<carlos> ok
<kompressor> carlos, actually im posting a description so you'll prepare it for me
<carlos> ok
<kompressor> https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/8524
<carlos> kompressor: so
<carlos> it's '0 faele' and '1 faele' ?
<kompressor> it would be '0 difaele' 
<carlos> so you have two different singular forms
<carlos> is the same with plurals?
<kompressor> yes 
<carlos> is it 'difaele' for anything > 1?
<kompressor> yes
<carlos> ok
<kompressor> notice the 'di'
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok
<carlos> so 
<kompressor> but carlos 
<carlos> the right formula is 
<carlos> n != 1
<kompressor> in other cases the di is substituted with 'ma' or 'me'
<carlos> depending on the word or the number?
<kompressor> depending on the word
<carlos> that's fine
<carlos> with tha formula
<kompressor> like 1 person = 1 motho
<kompressor> 2 people = 2 batho
<carlos> you will get two fields when you are translating a message with plurals
<kompressor> ok
<carlos> so you will use 'di', 'ma' or 'me' depending on the context 
<carlos> we don't do that automatically
<kompressor> and 'ba'
<kompressor> 'din'
<carlos> ok, and 'ba' :-)
<kompressor> and lastly 'ho'
<kompressor> its what we call classes of the language
<carlos> I see
<kompressor> the singulars would be ...mo, le, se, n, bo ,and ho
<carlos> kompressor: I just applied plural forms for Southern Sotho to Launchpad
<kompressor> carlos, thanks
<kompressor> at least ive shared a bit of the language with someone today
<kompressor> :)
<carlos> :-)
<kompressor> carlos, going on...are you aware of translations we do at translate.org.za
<kompressor> do you work together somehow?
<carlos> I know about translate.org.za
<carlos> and we have use some of the converting tools provided by that project
<carlos> although we don't share code between launchpad and pootle if that's what you mean
<kompressor> ok
<kompressor> next i want to change the countries in which Southern Sotho is spoken
<kompressor> carlos, the language is also spoke in Lesotho
<carlos> that will not be so fast
<carlos> I don't have yet a direct way to change it
<carlos> so I need to ask it to our DBA
<kompressor> ok fine for now then
<carlos> please, file a new ticket for that. I have a couple of those requests pending
<kompressor> ok will file one
<carlos> and I'm planning to do it anytime between today and tomorrow
<kompressor> ok
<shawarma> Can someone explain why I received an e-mail about bug 121292 ? I'm not the reporter, I'm not a member of ubuntu-bugs, kubuntu-members, nor kubuntu-council..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121292 in ksudoku "test bug" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121292
<jtv> shawarma: usually it's because some team you are a member of is in turn a member of a team that is subscribed.
<shawarma> jtv: I usually is, but not in this case.
<jtv> hmmm
<shawarma> Um.. Yes.
<shawarma> sorry.
<shawarma> I seem to be an indirect member of ubuntu-bugs..
<shawarma> so... why am I not getting *all* bug mail?
<jtv> I'm not really at home in this part of launchpad...  is there any pattern you can distinguish in what you do get?
<shawarma> well. i've only gotten one unexpected e-mail and that was the one about 121292.
<jtv> Again, I'm on very unfamiliar terroritory here, but could it be that ubuntu-bugs automatically gets subscribed to bugs now (but not before)?
<kiko-zzz> shawarma, what does your email footer say?
<shawarma> kiko-zzz: Nothing. "Test bug" and the url.
<kiko-zzz> shawarma, huh? there's a rationale in every bug footer. 
<shawarma> kiko-zzz: Well.. I can forward it to you. :)
<kiko-zzz> shawarma, what does the X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale header say?
<kiko-zzz> please forward with full headers
<shawarma> Oh, didn't know about that one. gimme a sec.
<shawarma> kiko-zzz: There's no such header.
<shawarma> kiko-zzz: kiko@canonical.com?
<kiko-zzz> shawarma, I think this is a piece of very old bugmail. like years old.
<kiko-zzz> yes
<shawarma> kiko-zzz: It's dated yesterday.
<shawarma> kiko-zzz: Sent
<shawarma> It *is* 2007, right?
<carlos> shawarma: are you member of kubuntu-council or kubuntu-members  ?
<shawarma> No.
<shawarma> Ah... I think I see it now.
<shawarma> I just noticed that the bug says it affected samba for which I'm bug contect... but why oh why doesn't it put that in the footer then?
<kiko-zzz> it does
<kiko-zzz> something's weird
<shawarma> Theory:
<carlos> shawarma: are you https://launchpad.net/~shawarma ?
<shawarma> Maybe it decided to send me the e-mail and when it finally got around to sending it, the reason for which it wanted to send it was no longer true?
<shawarma> carlos: Sure am.
<kiko-zzz> looken
<carlos> shawarma: you are member of ubuntu-bugs
<carlos> shawarma: https://launchpad.net/~shawarma/+participation
<carlos> Via MOTU, Ubuntu Development Team, Ubuntu QA Team.
<kiko-zzz> carlos, but ubuntu-bugs has a mailing list contact address.
<shawarma> carlos: Yes, but ubuntu-bugs is bug contact for all bugs, right? 
<kiko-zzz> so that's not the reason.
<carlos> kiko-zzz: oh, ok
<kiko-zzz> shawarma, I know what happened. 
<shawarma> \o/
<kiko-zzz> shawarma, this is not regular bugmail -- it's a pseudo-new bug notification.
* jsk is away: Gone away for now.
<shawarma> Um... ok?
* jsk-away is back.
<kiko-zzz> I thought we added rationales in that case, but obviously not
<Fujitsu> Pseudo-new? As in, a new task?
<shawarma> kiko-zzz: So it was because of the samba task?
<kiko-zzz> yes.
<kiko-zzz> ah I know why
<kiko-zzz> it's not trivial to construct the rationales in this case
<kiko-zzz> shawarma, it's possible to do but non-trivial. you can file a bug and let me know about it if you like
<shawarma> I'm not sure what to put in it? "In some cases (which I don't know how to define) there's no rationale in the bug mails"?
<shawarma> Would that actually be helpful at all? :)
<kiko-zzz> shawarma, "Bug subscription notification does not include a rationale"
<ubotu> New bug: #121545 in malone "Bug subscription notification does not include a rationale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121545
<kiko-zzz> thanks shawarma 
<shawarma> np
<MagicFab_> mrevell, are this mornings announcements public ?
<kiko-zzz> MagicFab_, they went to the fridge didn't they?
<MagicFab_> kiko-zzz, not seing them there yet
<MagicFab_> kiko-zzz, tx - will wait for confirmation :) I was waiting for some of the features, particularly answers / language - specific
<kiko-zzz> and launchpad-users
<kiko-zzz> and UWN
<mrevell> MagicFab_: Hi, been at luch, sorry. Yes, the announcements are public. The Fridge announcement should be up soon, subject to the editorial review process.
<MagicFab_> kiko-zzz, I see lp-users archive has the previous release notes email, not the current one 
<MagicFab_> mrevell, tx.
<kiko-zzz> MagicFab_, 1.1.6? it went out earlier today
<MagicFab_> oups - wait, was looking at the wrong place :) -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-June/001611.html
<MagicFab_> tx.!
<kiko-zzz> yawn
<kiko-zzz> catch you all later!
<seb128> hey guys
<kiko-zzz> hey ho
<seb128> is the new "Incomplete" supposed to be used instead of Needs Info?
<Fujitsu> It has just been renamed, so yes.
<kiko-zzz> yes.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I expect that will make quite some people not happy
<kiko-zzz> it's actually an allusion to a bad religion song
<seb128> but let's try
<kiko-zzz> seb128, any and all status name changes will make some people unhappy.
<seb128> it's also a bug rejection status on bugzilla
<kiko-zzz> that's why I tried so hard to not let them happen!
<kiko-zzz> on gnome bugzilla only
<seb128> yeah, those are the people I deal with though
<kiko-zzz> note also that our New is Bugzilla's CONFIRMED 
<kiko-zzz> errr
<Fujitsu> There was also the possibility of wider community discussion, and some warning.
<kiko-zzz> note also that our New is Bugzilla's UNCONFIRMED
<kiko-zzz> Fujitsu, there was discussion at 3 UDSs
<seb128> and I would not be surprised if some go "why the heck are you closing my bug because I didn't specifiy the version I'm using"
<kiko-zzz> not that I'm arguing it couldn't have been better
<kiko-zzz> but there was discussion
<seb128> k
<seb128> I think I'll just not use it then ;)
<seb128> there is enough other status
<kiko-zzz> seb128, we do plan to automatically expire Incomplete bugs
<seb128> it really strongly feels like rejecting the bug in my workflow
<kiko-zzz> seb128, don't get attached to the word
<seb128> and I expect other GNOME guys will feel the same
<kiko-zzz> because the word is really not that important
<seb128> well, communication with your userbase is important
<kiko-zzz> and it's hard to please everybody.
<kiko-zzz> better that you say "okay, we'll make it work"
<kiko-zzz> than to say "this is the @@#!@ stupidest change I have ever seen IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!!!"
* kiko-zzz winks
<seb128> I didn't come to complain and I didn't say anything bad about the change
<seb128> it's just unfortunate it uses the same terminology than the GNOME bugzilla to mean something else
<kiko-zzz> it's unfortunate, yes. note the New versus UNCONFIRMED issue above. but there are many other differences from bugzilla, and I think it will work out in the end -- nothing irreconcilable
<Fujitsu> Incomplete doesn't sound like it should be a closed state.
<kiko-zzz> not to me either, Fujitsu 
<seb128> new against unconfirmed will not bother people
<seb128> giving their the impression we reject the bug when we ask a question might do
<seb128> s/their/them
<seb128> anyway let's try
<seb128> if users start complaining "why the heck do you close the bug" I'll send them to you ;)
<seb128> just curious, what was wrong about "Needs Info"?
<kiko-zzz> ask the people arguing for it at UDS
<kiko-zzz> I was against the rename
<kiko-zzz> but now that it's done I think it's genial <wink>
<seb128> right ;)
<kiko-zzz> anyway I have a plane to catch
<kiko-zzz> I miss you all
<kiko-zzz> but will see you shortly
<seb128> kiko-zzz: see you
<seb128> kiko-zzz: looks like the "gaim bugs are autoreassigned to pidgin when changing the status" bug is fixed btw, thank for that ;)
<kiko-zzz> seb128, yeah, that was all allenap's hard work
<kiko-zzz> I can't take the blame for that at least!!
<Fujitsu> The bug where it assumes it to be a binary?
<kiko-zzz> yeah
<Fujitsu> Good to hear.
<ubotu> New bug: #121550 in launchpad "Bug search URLs don't accept empty field.status_upstream parameters anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121550
<kiko-zzz> gar
<Hobbsee> shawarma: sorry.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: it was a test bug, and i forgot about the email subscription for the teams.
<kiko-zzz> Hobbsee, file test bugs on staging.launchpad.net please kthxbye
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz: no need to tell me i suck, thxbye.
<Hobbsee> i know this.
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz: but point
<Hobbsee> anyone want to have a go at me for anything else, while i'm at it?
<MagicFab_> http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2007/06/21/new-launchpad-release-out-news-blog-online/
<MagicFab_> gotta run!
<shawarma> Hobbsee: I'll live :) 
<Hobbsee> shawarma: oh good.  but will i?
<shawarma> Hobbsee: You're the one with the scary stick..
<Hobbsee> which is probably why no one's come and hounded me about that bug, prior to you.
<shawarma> Hobbsee: I think you're right :)
<Hobbsee> yay...
<ubotu> New bug: #121555 in rosetta "slovenian translations getting broken by the translation system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121555
<ubotu> New bug: #121558 in rosetta "TraversalError in translation page" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121558
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.  For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development.
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<barry> me
<mwhudson> me
<sinzu1> me
<Rinchen> me
<salgado> me
<bigjools> me
<jamesh> me
<carlos> me
<stub> me
<intellectronica> me
<jtv> me
<danilos> me
<bac> me
<statik> me
<matsubara> me
<adeuring> mr
<adeuring> me
<cprov> me
<mrevell> me
<SteveA> == Apologies ==
<SteveA>  * BjornT - vacation
<SteveA>  * mpt - sleep (no blockers)
<SteveA>  * Kiko - on a plane to london
<SteveA>  * ddaa - vacation
<ubotu> New bug: #121563 in launchpad "Launchpad 'build revision' footer is confusing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121563
<allenap> me
<SteveA> mwhudson: are you representing the whole launchpad-bzr team ?
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mwhudson> i guess i am, though i haven't been given nor sought out anything to say by the others
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<mwhudson> (something to go on the bzrlp team meeting agenda)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Launchpad News blog (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * How pre-implementation phone calls are going (barry)
<SteveA>  * Review MiniSpec concept (Joey)
<SteveA>  * Every team should go through their 1.1.6 milestone, verify that the bug is fixed in production, and mark the bug released by 1200 UTC Friday (kiko)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> mwhudson: yes.  If this split meeting thing isn't working
<SteveA> mwhudson: then I'll ask the lp bzr team to attend the main team meeting
<SteveA> Next meeting: same time next week.  Many Launchpad personnel will be in London then.
<SteveA>  Actions from the last meeting
<SteveA>  * stub to poke upstream developers about GIN limitations
<stub> Poked, no response yet. May need to poke directly rather than via the mailing list.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> stub: does this need to remain on the agenda or not?
<stub> whatever :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121567 in malone "AttributeError using old bookmarks in person bugs page" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121567
<ubotu> New bug: #121569 in launchpad-cscvs "svn import sometimes thinks that changes on trunk aren't on its branch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121569
<stub> Might as well drop it. There is a bug report we can track stuff if people are interested in the issue.
<SteveA> I'll take that as a "not"
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> what's the bug report?
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> SteveA: bug 119780
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119780 in launchpad "GIN indexes cause some slow queries to fail entirely" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119780 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 121558, 121550, 121567
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121558 in rosetta "TraversalError in translation page" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121550 in launchpad "Bug search URLs don't accept empty field.status_upstream parameters anymore" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121550
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121567 in malone "AttributeError using old bookmarks in person bugs page" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121567
<stub> ta
<matsubara> carlos: can you take that one (or anyone from the translation team)?
<carlos> matsubara: is it due any recent change in production?
<carlos> danilos: ?
<carlos> danilos: is it related to any of your changes?
<danilos> matsubara: it looks like a duplicate of one older bug
<carlos> matsubara: sure, we will see who can handle it
<matsubara> carlos: seems to be introduced by the rollout
<danilos> carlos: isn't this the problem with missing reviewer data? but yes, I'll handle it, assigning to me
<matsubara> allenap: you're already taking care of #121567, right? :)
<matsubara> thanks danilos 
<carlos> danilos: maybe
<allenap> matsubara: Yep, I've just added a comment.
<matsubara> adeuring: and you're handling 121550, right?
<adeuring> yes
<matsubara> ok, thanks.
<matsubara> please get those fix cherrypicked asap. kiko pre approved them.
<SteveA> matsubara: I'd like to mention the shipit bug that affected the order administration pages
<matsubara> jtv: the translation page still timing out a lot in production. is there anything else missing from 30602?
<SteveA> matsubara: I mailed the list + salgado about it this morning
<matsubara> SteveA: salgado is on it already, AFAIK
<jtv> matsubara: not a lot.  I think it'll take a schema change to solve this
<SteveA> ok.  we need to get that fix, or the workaround, cherrypicked before the next actual real cherrypick
<SteveA> otherwise my cowboyed workaround will be removed
<salgado> SteveA, I'm on it right now
<matsubara> thanks salgado 
<SteveA> maybe note on the LaunchpadProductionStatus page that we should block cherrypicks
<matsubara> jtv: should I re-open the 30602?
<SteveA> until there's one that deals with the shipit issue
<SteveA> mthaddon: what do you think?
<mthaddon> SteveA: that sounds good
<jtv> matsubara: I'll take care of it
<SteveA> ok
<matsubara> SteveA: roger that. I'll add a note to it.
<matsubara> thanks jtv 
<matsubara> I'm done here SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<Rinchen> Thanks mthaddon for applying the cron items for bug 62612
<ubotu> Bug 62612 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/62612 is private
<mthaddon> sure
<Rinchen>  Only 1 quick item for today. Bug 121363 - BjornT, who is best to take this one?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121363 in malone "Order 'most recently closed' on 'Bugtask.id DESC' instead of 'BugTask.id'" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121363
<mthaddon> we're at about 80% disk usage on drescher now
<mthaddon> 106GB free
<salgado> Rinchen, BjornT is on holidays
* Rinchen looks around and doesn't see Bjorn or kiko
<Rinchen> right. 
<Rinchen> Ok, I'll deal with this on Monday when I see both Bjorn and Kiko
<Rinchen> SteveA, done.
<SteveA> you'll be able to see elmo there as well
<SteveA> so a great time for an in-person meeting
<Rinchen> yes indeed
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> no new tags proposed
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> Main thing is the rollout
<mthaddon> Mostly went to plan... which is good
* flacoste is here
<mthaddon> Other than that, polishing the script monitoring, trying to move things along with the log analysis and a few other minor things
<mthaddon> one thing I wanted to ask was that nightly.sh got interrupted last night during the update - is this a problem, or do we just let it run tomorrow?
<SteveA> we shouldn't skip a nightly cron run because of a rollout
<SteveA> or if we do need to, it should be announced in advance
<SteveA> not accidental
<mthaddon> so what should we do now?
<stub> I'm not aware of anything that *has* to run nightly, so leaving it to tomorrow is fine imo
<SteveA> leave it until tomorrow, but ensure people know that it's been skipped
<stub> Probably the mirror prober is the most visible thing
<mthaddon> I sent an email to the list to that effect
<SteveA> ok, and everyone is here too
<mthaddon> ok, that's all from operations
<SteveA> so that's fine
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> Everything is groovy. Nothing to report.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> nothing to report, says Rinchen 
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> The bug status changes have caused some discussion in the Ubuntu community. 
<mrevell> Henrik Omma (heno) reports that there has been some resistance to the changes, as people felt that restricting the "triaged" status to bug contacts/project owners could cause a bottle-neck.
<SteveA> mrevell: any discussion in the upstream community?
<mrevell> SteveA: Christin Theune from Zope says he likes the new statuses and thinks they make sense.
<mrevell> It appears that heno and allenap have been able to reassure those who raised objections.
<mrevell> https://help.launchpad.net/BugStatuses explains what the renamed bug statuses are for, it introduces the two new statuses and their permissions restriction and it explains how we translate Bugzilla statuses to Launchpad statuses in external bug watches.
<mrevell> This last point needs further work as it does not cover the custom statuses used by Gnome, OOo, Mozilla and so on. 
<mrevell> This will follow but is complicated because we don't have a record of which custom statuses are from which project's Bugzilla.
<mrevell> Thanks SteveA.
<mrevell> No further feedback from upstreams yet.
<SteveA> maybe this is a document we can keep along with bugwatch bug tracker registrations in launchpad
<SteveA> I mean, we record the existence and URL for external bugtrackers
<SteveA> so why not record a status mapping too, that we can explain to people
<SteveA> BjornT, allenap: something for you to consider
<mrevell> SteveA: Automatically generated?
<mrevell> That would be good.
<SteveA>  * Launchpad News blog (mrevell)
<mrevell> The Launchpad News blog is ready at last!
<mrevell> You can find it at http://news.launchpad.net/
<mrevell> The blog will feature news from the team - for example: release details - as well as information on who is using Launchpad and tips on making the most of it.
<mrevell> This is our opportunity to show what we're really proud of in Launchpad, to show people how to make better use of it and to explain our motivations. So, when we release a new feature, I'd love to have a blog post from the developers involved. I'll pester each of you for posts over the next few weeks!
<mrevell> Thanks, back to you SteveA
<SteveA> mrevell: I have some boring administrative questions about it
<SteveA> who can add or edit articles?
<SteveA> where do stories appear?  planet ubuntu?  anywhere else?
<Rinchen> Can we get it linked from http://launchpad.net ?
<mrevell> We - i.e. me and Chris Jones in sysadmin - have had some difficult with the admin interface in adding new users. However, the intention is that I, Elliot, you, kiko and rinchen have accounts. We can discuss whoever else might need an account
<mrevell> Posts appear on Planet Ubuntu at present, nowhere else yet. I shall look into appropriate places and welcome suggestions.
<mrevell> Rinchen: I'm going to file a bug, and again welcome suggestions.
<SteveA> mrevell: so long as the team knows who to go to about it, that's fine
<SteveA> mrevell: we should have a wiki page explaining what it is, and who can access it
<mrevell> SteveA: Right, yes, so I'll be the first point of contact.
<mrevell> SteveA: I'll create that.
<SteveA> thanks
<statik> mrevell: just thinking out loud, I wonder if planets of projects using launchpad might want to syndicate this blog
<SteveA> +1 to Rinchen's proposal to mention it on the launchpad front page
<SteveA> as a news item
<SteveA> maybe we can have its RSS link somewhere too
<mrevell> statik: Possibly, good idea, let's talk about it.
<SteveA> time to move on
<mrevell> SteveA: Yes, that would be good. I'll file a bug after the meeting.
<SteveA> thanks mrevell 
<SteveA>  * How pre-implementation phone calls are going (barry)
<stub> Shouldn't we just replace 'whats new' on the front page with the rdf feed from the blog?
<barry> Pre-implementation phone calls are going well.  Generally positive feedback.  We are no longer asking this question at the non-AU reviewers meeting.  Mission accomplished.  Ok, done.
<SteveA> thanks barry 
<SteveA>  * Review MiniSpec concept (Joey)
<SteveA> actually, that was my item
<Rinchen> I wanted to bring up the MiniSpec concept again for this meeting to ensure that everyone knows of it's existence. :-) 
<SteveA> I just pimped it onto joey :-)
<Rinchen> Steve and I have noticed over the last week that some folks were not aware of it's existence.
<SteveA> quick poll: please say "I know about mini specs" if that's true, or "wow, tell me more!" if you don't know about them enough to write your own.
<SteveA> I know about mini specs
<mrevell> I know about mini specs
<danilos> I know about mini specs
<carlos> Rinchen: could you refresh our mind with a link to its template?
<Rinchen> I know about mini specs.
<stub> It sounds like what I use Malone for, but without the tracking and other features the bug tracker gives us.
<jamesh> I know about mini specs
<jtv> I know about mini specs
<cprov> I know about mini specs.
<mwhudson> i know about mini specs
<barry> i know about mini specs
<salgado> I know about mini specs
<carlos> I know about mini specs (but not enough)
<statik> I know about mini specs
<flacoste> wow, tell me more!
<Rinchen> https://launchpad.canonical.com/MiniSpecTemplate
<stub> wow, tell me more!
<matsubara> wow, tell me more!
<sinzui> Wow, tell me more!
<carlos> Rinchen: thanks
<mthaddon> I know about mini specs
<jsk> I know about mini specs
<allenap> I know about mini specs
<bac> i  know about mini specs
<SteveA> mwhudson: please ensure the lpbzr team know about this
<mwhudson> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<barry> i am using them for mailing list project.  they're a great way to split big specs into plannable pieces.  only problem is setting up all the cross-links to blueprints (it's a bit of a pita, but manageable)
<SteveA> jsk, intellectronica; we should look to being able to write mini specs directly in the spec tracker
<SteveA> with privacy if needed
<mrevell> mini specs in the tracker would rock
<SteveA> I'd like us to consider the idea of having a spec template
<intellectronica> SteveA: that would be awesome
<SteveA> like, there are particular sections in a mini spec -- a template
<intellectronica> do we have a blueprint for that already?
<SteveA> and it's been designed in a particular way to keep it brief, but ot the point
<jsk> SteveA, intellectronica: we can raise a blueprint
<SteveA> ok, that's all.  if you're in the "wow, tell me more!" camp, please talk with barry and / or Rinchen about mini specs.
<SteveA> moving on
<SteveA>  * Every team should go through their 1.1.6 milestone, verify that the bug is fixed in production, and mark the bug released by 1200 UTC Friday (kiko)
<SteveA> This is a particular request from kiko in his role as Launchpad release manager
<SteveA> mwhudson: something else in particular to ensure the whole lpbzr team knows about
<SteveA> note that this is about 17 hours away
<mwhudson> SteveA: i think tim at least must know about this one, he updated a bunch of bugs this morning (my time)
<SteveA> it's important so that we can effectively plan our next cycle
<mwhudson> SteveA: but, sure
<SteveA> Rinchen: please mail the list about this too
<SteveA> any questions on this item?
<Rinchen> right o
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> next section: blockers, reported by team
<SteveA> like three team sentences, but only the "BLOCKED" portion.
<SteveA> a one line report would look like: Management Team: not blocked.
<mwhudson> launchpad-bazaar team: not blocked
<salgado> FOAF: not blocked
<matsubara> TEAM: Infrastructure: not blocked
<jsk> blueprints: not blocked
<barry> team mailing lists team: not blocked
<allenap> bug-tracker team: not blocked.
<flacoste> Answer Tracker: not blocked
<cprov> Soyuz: not blocked 
<jtv> Translations: not blocked
<statik> commercial: not blocked
<SteveA> ok, I think that's all
<SteveA> We have a few more minutes
<SteveA> so, I'll call for other items
<SteveA> with a countdown
<SteveA> Any other items, observations or issues?
<SteveA> 10
<Rinchen> Congratulations on 1.1.6!
<SteveA> 9
<mwhudson> the importd systems didn't get rolled out yesterday
<SteveA> 8
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<mwhudson> i thought we decided that they would be rolled out with everything else, so i'm a little puzzled
<mthaddon> mwhudson: that was an oversight on my part - will be looking at this later with you
<SteveA> is that going to cause a problem?
<SteveA> ok
<mwhudson> no, there's one change i'm waiting on but it's low priority
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thank you everyone
<intellectronica> SteveA: bigjools next to me is having wifi issues. he participated behind my back, knows about mini specs, etc'...
<SteveA> thanks intellectronica 
<SteveA> btw, has everyone met intellectronica yet?
<SteveA> welcome to the Launchpad team. 
<SteveA> intellectronica is tom, who is working on the blueprints tracker with jsk 
<jamesh> intellectronica: welcome to the team
<statik> intellectronica: welcome! our nicks seem to go together ;)
<intellectronica> statik: lol
<mwhudson> hi intellectronica!
<stub> Rinchen, SteveA: Infrastructure call today?
<Rinchen> stub, SteveA, jamesh - might be helpful to talk about 1.1.7 objectives.
<Rinchen> being the taskmaster I am
<stub> Someone with a modern Skype client want to start the conf call? I seem to be limited to 5 participants.
<ubotu> New bug: #121579 in rosetta "English is displaying in the bar graphs of sourcepackages in series" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121579
<ubotu> New bug: #121582 in rosetta "Duplicate msgsets in +translate" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121582
<carlos> stub: let me start it
<carlos> although I don't have my headset here
<carlos> so maybe you will get some echo
<siretart> is there a list for foreign bugtrackers malone is able to link to?
<carlos> siretart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<carlos> it's linked from https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<siretart> thanks
<cr3> can someone clarify the url scheme used on launchpad, specifically what is the deciding factor for using '+' in the path?
<flacoste> cr3: to avoid namespace conflits
<mwhudson> approximately speaking, names without +'s name objects and names with +'s name views on objects
<cr3> flacoste: so when you have foo/<id> and foo/bar, you'd use foo/+bar in order to distinguish the two assuming <id> cannot start with '+'?
<cr3> mwhudson: doesn't ~ also name view on objects?
<flacoste> cr3: we use +name for system names
<flacoste> cr3: you are talking about the standard zope3 @@ view namespace prefix
* mwhudson shuts up and lets flacoste explain
<cr3> flacoste: it seemed like +name was for action names, like projects/+new
<cr3> is "new" a system name?
<flacoste> cr3: yes, to distinguish from a projet named "new" for example
<cr3> flacoste: what if I created a project named "people", wouldn't that conflict with launchpad.net/<project_name>
<cr3> to be consistent, wouldn't that mean that "people" should be prefixed with "+"
<flacoste> cr3: we have a top-level name blacklist
<flacoste> cr3: and yes, it could be argued that +people would have been the way to go
<cr3> heh, I can't wait till a new top-level item is added which conflicts with an existing product name :)
<cr3> "sorry, we can't implement launchpad.net/orphanage because a product by that name already exists"... so, no orphanage for the children :(
<cr3> ok, I'm being pedantic, but I can appreciate that keeping things simple is also a concern and /people certainly looks better than /+people
<jbailey> Is there an "I know I'm a member of this team, but I really don't give a crap about the bugs, please don't email me" option?
<pochu> I don't think so.
<pochu> You can leave the team though :p
<jbailey> Sadly I can't, as some team memberships for me are a work obligation (obDisclosure: I work for Canonical)
<pochu> Maybe ask the team owner to set up a ML, and don't join it ;)
<matsubara-lunch> jbailey: currently we don't offer an option to fine grain email notification. You could filter bugmail using the rationale headers: https://help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadMessageRationale
<jbailey> matsubara-lunch: Thanks for that.  I'll see if I Can beat gmail into filtering on arbitrary headers.
<clahey> Hey everybody!
<clahey> We use launchpad for translations and we're getting some weird results because of variable names embedded in the strings getting translated and stuff like that.
<clahey> Is there some way we can leave notes for people about what translations need to not happen?
<jtv> clahey: you mean variable names in substitutions?
<jtv> I think that's a matter of communication among translators.
<clahey> jtv: I mean variable names that are embedded in code.
<clahey> Like "Appending to $log"
<clahey> If they translate $log to $Journal or something, than it will cause an error because that variable doesn't exist.
<jtv> Right.  Translators must have some idea of when not to touch something.
<jtv> And programmers must be clear too, of course.
<clahey> As programmers, how do we make it more clear?
<clahey> We're getting translations like that out of the system?
<clahey> That last one's not a question.
<jtv> You shouldn't really get an error from this, just misleading output
<jtv> If a string in a program is significant to the program, it can't be translatedso it shouldn't be marked as translatable.
<jtv> But I'm afraid a bit of knowledge about "don't touch words that begin with a single dollar sign" is necessary for translators as well.
<ubotu> New bug: #121602 in malone "Bugs with several (distro-) tasks are hard to find once the "main" bug is closed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121602
<ubotu> New bug: #121606 in soyuz "changelog-closes-bugs does not work any more since today's rollout" [Critical,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121606
<ubotu> New bug: #121608 in blueprint "DB constraint triggered adding a new blueprint with status obsolete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121608
<ubotu> New bug: #121636 in launchpad "when a bug is marked as triaged it desapears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121636
#launchpad 2007-06-22
<ubotu> New bug: #121646 in malone "Have a default filter for "Bugs reported by me"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121646
<ubotu> New bug: #121647 in launchpad-bazaar "Migrate all of authserver to SQLObject" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121647
<ubotu> New bug: #121648 in launchpad-bazaar "'authserver' is a poor name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121648
<mpt> Goooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #121668 in launchpad-answers "Project icons show as orange squares on Answers front page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121668
<YokoZar> Seriously guys, launchpad is pink and green.
<spiv> Well, translations.launchpad.net is.
<carlos> morning
<morgs> carlos: hi! how can I get a pot file import approved?
<carlos> morgs: hey!, how's going?
<carlos> morgs: is it already uploaded in Launchpad?
<morgs> carlos: cool, I'm working on OLPC stuff :)
<morgs> carlos: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8150114/org.worldwideworkshop.poll.pot for https://translations.launchpad.net/olpc-poll-builder/trunk
<carlos> nice :-)
<carlos> morgs: I guess it's one of your projects
<carlos> isn't it?
<morgs> carlos: yes, quite a small project but could use translation :)
<carlos> ok
* carlos approves it
<carlos> morgs: do you have any translation already?
<morgs> carlos: not yet, most of the strings are very short
<carlos> ok
<morgs> somebody's going to do some translations for me, but using rosetta will help
<carlos> also, you should tag that project as using Launchpad translations
<morgs> ah
<morgs> carlos: I selected the "Uses Translations Officially" - is that it?
<carlos> yeah
<morgs> I might have done that after I uploaded the pot file
<morgs> if it makes a difference
<carlos> we are going to hide all templates if that flag is not set in next months
<morgs> OK
<aboyousif> guys i uploaded a translated po file and i'm in translation team .. can i improve it to my language ?
<carlos> aboyousif: sorry, I don't understand you question
<morgs> carlos: I see it's active - thanks very much!
<carlos> morgs: you are welcome
<aboyousif> carlos: i downloaded the po file and worked on it translation then i uploaded it . now i can't see it working .. 
<carlos> aboyousif: working == imported?
<aboyousif> carlos .. i see no change in translation ( no translation applied yet ) 
<carlos> ok
<carlos> when did you upload it?
<aboyousif> carlos: it is still all red 
<aboyousif> carlos: today's morning .. 
<aboyousif> carlos: 5 hours ago maybe 
<aboyousif> carlos: i'm new to these stuff .. 
<carlos> aboyousif: hmm
<carlos> Import queue is being busy right now with new imports from Ubuntu
<carlos> but I still don't find your file
<carlos> aboyousif: which package is it for?
<aboyousif> carlos: jokosher arabic language 
<carlos> found it
<carlos> aboyousif: it's not for Ubuntu but directly for jokosher and it appears as being uploaded an hour ago
<aboyousif> carlos: hour ? 
<carlos> yeah..
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=products&status=APPROVED&type=all
<aboyousif> carlos: does time difference matter ?
<carlos> that's the import queue
<carlos> aboyousif: well, it just helps me to find you request :-)
<carlos> aboyousif: uploaded files have a small delay to be finally imported
<carlos> but let me check whether everything is ok...
<aboyousif> carlos: ok .. it is approved now .. what next ?
<aboyousif> does this will happen for every update i do with the .po file ?
<carlos> you don't need to do anything, the approvals are done automatically
<carlos> the same as the import
<carlos> once it's imported
<carlos> you will get an email 
<carlos> with the confirmation of the import or with a list of errors found
<aboyousif> carlos: does it made by cron or something need time ?
<carlos> aboyousif: btw, everything is working well, it should be imported in next 10 minutes
<carlos> aboyousif: yeah
<aboyousif> carlos: ok no problem .. thanks for your help 
<carlos> you are welcome
<aboyousif> carlos: another question plz .. sorry for that .. what is ubuntuero ?
<carlos> aboyousif: no worries, we are here to help
<carlos> aboyousif: someone that accepted Ubuntu's code of conduct
<aboyousif> carlos: and ?
<carlos> aboyousif: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<carlos> just that
<carlos> usually it's a requirement to join some Ubuntu teams in Launchpad
<aboyousif> carlos: it is like a contract or something ?
<aboyousif> ethical requirements and fellow steps ?
<carlos> kind of, yes
<carlos> just saying that you will be polite and respectful with others
<carlos> the full text is in the URL I gave you
<aboyousif> carlos: yeah i read it now .. thanks a lot 
<carlos> np
<carlos> aboyousif: btw, your file is now imported
<aboyousif> carlos: cool thanks alot 
<aboyousif> carlos: what is karma ? and how it is counted ?
<carlos> aboyousif: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<aboyousif> thanks 
<geser> Hi
<geser> I uploaded xcache yesterday and got a reject and an accept mail at the same time for this upload
<geser> see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26686/
<geser> what happened there?
<ubotu> New bug: #121697 in malone "'Triaged' bugs don't show up in Gutsy list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121697
<shawarma> I've a question about code hosting on LP.. Just like the planet ubuntu team, I'd like to share some code on the ubuntu-dk team, so I was wondering which product to upload it to. I took a peek at https://code.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/ and they uploaded it to a config product, which seems logical, but the config product has to to with autotools, and it looks pretty strange on https://code.launchpad.net/config that planet-ubuntu has a branch of config.
<shawarma> Is this considered an acceptable side effect of the way LP handles bazaar branches <-> products relationships?
<shawarma> i.e. should I avoid uploading to the "web" product in ubuntu-dk since that's the name of a specific product that is completely unrelated to what I'm working with?
<mwhudson> if there's no project involved, upload to the +junk not-project
<mwhudson> uploading branches for random project with appropriate names doesn't sound like too great an idea to me
<shawarma> mwhudson: No, it doesn't. 
<shawarma> I'll consider if I should create an actual project for this, or if I should just use +junk.. 
<mwhudson> you can upload to +junk and then reassign it, no need to decide now
<shawarma> mwhudson: Ah, cool. Thanks!
<mwhudson> launchpad in general is very flexible about letting you move things around, change their names etc
<mwhudson> (not so flexible about letting you delete things in general)
<ubotu> New bug: #121711 in soyuz "Upload rejected because of non-ASCII chars" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121711
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<AlinuxOS> hello all guys, is there in launchpad available something like common terms tradution ?
<ubotu> New bug: #121735 in launchpad "dpkg output is folded like quoted text in comments" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121735
<mwhudson> agoliveira: hi :)
<agoliveira> mwhudson: Hi! Found the place ;)
<agoliveira> Hi all. I have a task to do and I don't know if I can do it with LP. I need to integrate 2 different sources for matchbox, one is upstream and the other a fork done by the maemo project. Actually, the task from mdz reads "Import the one from maemo (remember NOT to call it 'trunk'. import upstream matchbox as well, and see if we can reconcile them in bazaar)". Any idea if I can use LP powers to help me or not?
<mwhudson> probably bzr would see the two imports has having completely different histories
<agoliveira> The only thing I can think of is to create a branch like "matchbox-ume", import one of the sources and apply the other source's changes manually as necessary. Any other ideas?
<mwhudson> that makes sense
<mwhudson> you could _try_ using bzr-svn on it
<ubotu> New bug: #121750 in launchpad "get_series_branch_error() is less helpful than it could be" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121750
<ubotu> New bug: #121759 in launchpad "Don't render page if an HTTP 3xx (Redirection) code has been set." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121759
<ubotu> New bug: #121760 in launchpad "Unhelpful footer in branch change notification email" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121760
<ubotu> New bug: #121761 in launchpad "Text of Link to See Team Membership is Misleading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121761
<dato> hello. I'm trying to set the Bug Tracker for a just registered project to "Launchpad". is there a web interface to do it? I can only find a link that points fo feedback@launchpad.net
<beuno> dato: is it a standard bugtracker like bugzilla or something?
<dato> > I'm trying to set the Bug Tracker for a just registered project to "Launchpad"
<Hobbsee> ie, trying to use the launchpad bugs, for the project
<dato> right
<beuno> aaaah, right, then it's easy  :D
<Hobbsee> i thought you could just file a bug on the project, and it would automatically get set up
<beuno> you have to specify that the project uses Launchpad for bugs
<beuno> under "Define Launchpad usage"
<dato> beuno: right, and I'm asking *how* to do that
<beuno> dato: left hand side
<beuno> "Define Launchpad usage"
<dato> aaah, thanks
<beuno> you have all the option right there
<beuno> dato,  :D
<dato> completely missed it
<beuno> dato: it took me a few scans to find it too
<glatzor> hello danilos
<glatzor> danilos: Is there a possibility to reset the whole German translation that was done inside of Rosetta excluding some packages?
<alefteris> Hi all! is it possible for a group administrator in launchpad to email all the members of that group? Is there an email address that addresses all group members?
<Kmos> alefteris: no.. only mailing list
<Kmos> alefteris: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<alefteris> ok thanks. I have and one wishitem for launchpad, members to be able to turn on and off notifications coming from groups (for example when a group is subscribed to bug reports or is an answer contact for a ubuntu))
<alefteris> shoud probably file a bug about it..
<alefteris> Kmos, I was refering to members of a particular group. for example i would like to be able to send an email to all members of the ubuntu-greek-users group
<Kmos> i think that's not possible
<Kmos> you need to create a mailing list
<Kmos> but wait for an LP member
<Kmos> to confirm that to you
<gnomefreak> alefteris: last time i had to do that i had to do separate emails to each user (or cc) or use a mailing list
<danilos> glatzor: how much of 'bad translations' are there?
<danilos> glatzor (it certainly is, but requires direct database queries, and I'd like to avoid that)
<glatzor> danilos: I don't know exactly, but I find them here and there
<glatzor> danilos: the german team was a bad example for having a very low qa
<glatzor> danilos: at one point in history we had 170 members with write access
<danilos> glatzor: yeah, but the idea is that we now have a simpler 'changed in LP' filter which allows you to easily revert changes
<danilos> glatzor: I know the story, it's about the same with every Ubuntu l10n team
<danilos> unfortunately :(
<glatzor> danilos: it helps to find strings in a package
<glatzor> but we still need to find the corresponding packages
<alefteris> another question i have. currently we have two team: ubuntu-greek-users and ubuntu-greek-testers what we use to subscribe to bugs. In the last team people that want to get notifications about bugs can subscribe. The testers team is a subteam of greek-users team. If i set a mailing list address for greek-users, notifications from testers can get delivered to that email address? Or i have to delete testers team and subscribe users team to al
<alefteris> la tha bugs again?
<glatzor> and revert 50 strings and more takes also time
<danilos> glatzor: right, but for packages, you could normally use https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+lang/de to see what packages have changed strings, but I agree it takes a while
<danilos> glatzor: what worries me is that one may lose genuine improvements and fixes by using a 'revert all' function, even more so if it's done across entire DB
<alefteris> generaly the question is: if a team has other teams as members, do those other teams receive notifications of the primary team?
<danilos> of course, this page is broken atm, and I hope to fix it by today
<glatzor> danilos: there is a way to sort the packages by changed strings? looking at all the graphs is also very time consuming and perhaps sometimes requires a magnifier :)
<danilos> glatzor: indeed, no way at the moment :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121784 in soyuz "ftpmaster-tools code reoganization" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121784
<ubotu> New bug: #121804 in launchpad "Branch notification Subject header should not say "(no title)"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121804
<nosrednaekim> hey I have a quick q about launchpad. I want to see duplicate bugs while in a bug entry, how do I do that? It just says that there are two duplicates, no numbers or anything
<Kmos> nosrednaekim: check the little windows on the left side
<Kmos> and click on tem
<Kmos> them
<nosrednaekim> I already found it.... thanks anyway!
#launchpad 2007-06-23
<brylie> how do I upload a file to a project on launchpad?
<brylie> I have a .py file is there a http form I can use to submit the file?
<Fujitsu> brylie: You need to create a release, and you can upload it to that release.
<brylie> i am brand new to launchpad and have minimal experience with such matters
<brylie> so I go to the project page
<brylie> and click ..
<brylie> it's not under the code tab
<brylie> or blueprints
<brylie> I don't have a SVN or CVS to import
<brylie> no experience with bazaar but i'll use it
<brylie> Will 'create a release' be on the overview tab?
<mpt> brylie, first you need to register a series, then you can go into that series and register a release for it
<brylie> I have created a '0.1' series, but since I have no SVN or CVS 
<brylie> ok, i am in the 0.1 series. 
<mpt> now there should be a link something like "Add a release" or "Register a release"
<brylie> 'No revision control details recorded for 0.1.'
<mpt> Sorry, I'm not familiar with how that part works
<brylie> ok I found that link :)
<mpt> cool
<mpt> I'll report a bug that it's not obvious that you need to register a series before registering a release
<mpt> bbiab
<brylie> thank you for your help mpt :)
<brylie> off to work now. adios
<bdmurray> hello?
* bdmurray ponders being in PDT
<TLE> hello everybody
<TLE> I have a question. In a discussion on the mailing list recently there was mention of an update to launchpad that would allow ud to change the status of a string so that it will always be updates from upstream
<lfittl> cprov: dogfood builders offline? (NOT OK : Exception (<Fault 8002: 'error'>) when setting up to new job (AUTO))
<TLE> I suppose that is the change that has jus been announce but now my question is how do I use it. I have now opened the dansih translation of gnome control center and filtered for "changed in launchpad" and I have found some sting that I would like to change status on to use and update from upstream, how do I do that ?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<mpt> hi ho
<mpt> now, what was that bug I was going to report
<mpt> ah, registering releases
<ubotu> New bug: #121824 in launchpad "<textarea>s and their labels are misaligned in forms that include single-line controls" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121824
<ubotu> New bug: #121825 in launchpad "Not obvious that registering a release requires a series" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121825
<mpt> there we go
<brylie> how can I generate as SSH v2 key?
<brylie> ssh-keygen created aN SSH v1 key
<superm1> did code.launchpad.net just die?
<superm1> brylie, ssh-keygen -t TYPE
<superm1> where TYPE is dsa or rsa
<superm1> will do it
<superm1> on an Ubuntu box
<brylie> ok i'll type that thx :)
<superm1> brylie, also if your scared of the command line a bit, seahorse will generate and manage SSH or GPG keys
<superm1> very useful app
<brylie> yea i'm using seahorse to view my keys
<brylie> didn't know I could generate them via seahorse
<superm1> Yea ctrl-n or "Key-New Key"
<superm1> will do it
<superm1> I just found out today too :)  I used it to create a GPG key
<brylie> haha I'm gonna try that. RSA is for encription DSA is for signing ..does launchpad prefer either more than the other?
<superm1> I don't think so
<superm1> but some of the other guys in here would know better than I
<brylie> ok.. well I'll try one generated with seahorse.. i've just been getting errors in launchpad
<brylie> yea... 'Invalid public key'
<superm1> are you pasting the wrong key?
<superm1> into launchpad
<brylie> I only have one SSH key and one PGP key
<superm1> well i mean public/private
<superm1> are you pasting maybe the private by accident?
<brylie> when I try to paste the pgp key I get 'A malformed fingerprint was submitted.'
<superm1> check for a new line character or space at the start or end of your paste
<brylie> ok
<brylie> no newline
<superm1> you can try just pushing the key to a keyserver via seahorse
<superm1> and then just putting the key id 
<superm1> in launchpad
<brylie> ok.. the pgp key id.. i'll try real quick. I've synced [aparently successfully]  with keyserver.ubuntu.com
<brylie> launchpad wants my openPGP key fingerprint
<superm1> it won't just take a key id?
<brylie> I honestly don't know what I'm doing wrong. No key ID input field.
<superm1> ah yes i'm looking at it now
<superm1> well if the key is sent, then that fingerprint should work
<superm1> otherwise hopefully a launchpad admin here can comment on whats happening wrong
<brylie> ok haha I got the PGP one to work
<brylie> there was a newline, when I copied the key from the 'Details' tab in the key's properties it was on two lines
<brylie> I thought it only pasted one of the lines and had re-pasted the second line
<superm1> good thats all it was
* mpt wonders why he's getting "Launchpad is offline for maintenance" messages when it isn't
<superm1> mpt, on code.launchpad.net sites?
<Hobbsee> mpt: it hates you
<mpt> superm1, no, this was a milestone page
<brylie> I got one of those also mpt
<superm1> i'm getting them all over code.launchpad.net myself too
<mpt> ok, I'll report a bug about it
<mpt> Demand truth in error messages!
<brylie> hahahaha encryption!
<brylie> cooool
<ubotu> New bug: #121828 in launchpad "Launchpad says it's "offline for maintenance" when it isn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121828
<ubotu> New bug: #121829 in blueprint "Project group Blueprints page has no "Register a blueprint" button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121829
<brylie> what kinds of files need to be in a folder for it to be considered a branch? Will a file.py and a 'LICENSE' file qualify?
<brylie> I am getting 'bzr: ERROR: Not a branch:'
<mpt> brylie, it needs a .bzr/ subdirectory that has been created by bzr identifying it as a branch
<brylie> how do I have bzr create that?
<mpt> I'm not sure, but try "cd thedirectory && bzr init"
<brylie> ok that worked. thank you
<brylie> maybe Launchpad is having bandwidth problems
<brylie> 'Launchpad is offline at the moment for maintenance.'
<brylie> when viewing a project page
<ubotu> New bug: #121830 in blueprint "Current blueprint isn't "in grey" even if it's been implemented" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121830
<cprov> lfittl: dogfood builders restarted, sorry for the inconvenience.
<lfittl> cprov: thanks
<cprov> gnight all !
<mpt> jamesh, did you recently change the layout of multi-line text fields?
<ubotu> New bug: #121835 in rosetta "Informational notes too intruding on the translate form" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121835
<ubotu> New bug: #121859 in malone "RFE: Url for posting private, non-security bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121859
<stone-unix> hi, launchpad is experiencing problems,
<stone-unix> i am a member of chinese translation team for ubuntu 
<stone-unix> right now launchpad is not responding correctly
<stone-unix> Oops!
<stone-unix> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.If this is blocking your work, let us know on the launchpad-users mailing list (requires subscription). Include the error ID OOPS-539C840 in your message.
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/539C840
<stone-unix> anybody know what to do/
<stone-unix> ?
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<stone-unix> oh, i see, thanks , ubotu
<stone-unix> launchpad
<tokj> adieu
<Hobbsee> uh, guys...any reason why "triaged" is a closed state?
<etank> i have an app that i am wanting to write and use launchpad to hold the code
<etank> it is at https://launchpad.net/doxie
<etank> i can not figure out a way to create a branch to get started with the coding though
<etank> can someone help me figure out how to do this? :)
<crimsun> etank: I've normally just created a branch by uploading
<etank> crimsun: can you tell me how to do that?
<crimsun> etank: e.g., bzr push --create-prefix sftp://crimsun@bazaar.launchpad.net/~motu/asoundconf-ui/trunk
<etank> what is the --create-prefix
<crimsun>            --create-prefix           Create the path leading up to the branch
<crimsun>                                      if it does not already exist
<Kmos> crimsun: sync lastfm from debian unstable :)
<Kmos> http://packages.qa.debian.org/l/lastfm/news/20070623T193202Z.html
<Kmos> OOPS-539C1374
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/539C1374
#launchpad 2007-06-24
<etank> is there anyway to remove a branch from a project?
<etank> i added one and it isnt working 
<etank> it is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ericlake/doxie/devel
<etank> when i do bzr push sftp://ericlake@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ericlake/doxie/devel i get an error
<ubotu> New bug: #121946 in launchpad ""Triaged" bugs do not appear in standard searches (dup-of: 121636)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121946
<Miggl> hey guys, anyone familiar with translation templates here?
<Miggl> Noone? Or everyone asleep? :-|
<Fujitsu> Miggl: It's the weekend too.
<Miggl> ah... :) well, i'll try again tomorrow during the day. have a good weekend
<Kmos> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 26 Jun 13:00: Community Council | 26 Jun 15:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 12:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 20:00: Xubuntu Developers | 28 Jun 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 03 Jul 19:00: Technical Board
<tsmithe> hi. i'm having problems with the bzr branch described at https://code.launchpad.net/~tsmithe/asoundconf-ui/trunk
<tsmithe> could someone check it out?
<tsmithe> heh - i've recovered it :)
<maix> hi, may i report errors in launchpad here?
<maix> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+lang/de doesn't work, all other languages do
<maix> OOPS-540D1272
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/540D1272
<maix> that's password protected 
<maix> ah ok it's a bot ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #122028 in malone "Reporter often marks their own comment as best answer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122028
#launchpad 2008-06-16
<owh> I'm trying to file a bug to a team so we can track todo items, if I add /+filebug to the team URL, it tells me that this page does not exist. How do I file a bug?
<owh> Or is this something that I need to turn on somewhere?
<beuno> owh, bugs are for projects, not teams
<owh> Right, so I cannot track stuff within a team?
<beuno> owh, what exactly do you want to track?
<owh> ToDo items, so we as a team can keep in touch what needs to be done and show what has been done.
<beuno> owh, I assume that team manages a project?
<owh> Well, the team is a project.
<owh> Perhaps we created the wrong type of group :)
<beuno> then you should create a project, possibly with the same name
<beuno> and make the team the owner of that project
<beuno> and file bugs/blueprints/etc against the project
<owh> Hmm, there is an apparently abandoned project with the same name.
<owh> We're in the process of resurrecting that.
<owh> Lemme look into it some more, thanks for the heads up on project vs. team.
<beuno> np
<ianm_> is it possible to get launchpad projects deleted?
<ianm_> this one is for software I wrote, but it's not the official page https://launchpad.net/gruler
<ianm_> and it's obviously not complete or maintained at all
<ianm_> this is the right one https://launchpad.net/screen-ruler
<wgrant> ianm_: Ask a question at the Answers URL in the topic.
<ianm_> ok, same thing I asked here?
<wgrant> ianm_: That should do.
<ianm_> wgrant: ok cool. also do you know if it's possible to rename projects?
<ianm_> wgrant: screen-ruler to screenruler (not sure if I want to do it yet, just curious)
<mwhudson> same process
<ianm_> thanks wgrant mwhudson
<Baron1984> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5194590#post5194590
<\sh> moins
<\sh> guys, who is responsible for the "approve team mailing list" part? :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: mrevell, i think
<\sh> Hobbsee: merci :)
<cyberix> bimberi: It is not
<cyberix> The guy said it _now_ works for him
<cyberix> after the issue has been fixed
<Laibsch> Hi, what can we do about r19 which breaks import in https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/subdownloader/trunk ?
<mwhudson> Laibsch: it is us who should do something
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> Hi, what can you do about r19 which breaks import in https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/subdownloader/trunk ?
<Laibsch> ;-)
<hubuntu> SteveA, are you there?
<hubuntu> I saw the Drupal plugin you have been working on
<hubuntu> is it implemented already? we would love to use it in a new project we are working on
<SteveA> hi hubuntu 
<mwhudson> Laibsch: file a bug about it probably
<hubuntu> hi SteveA 
<hubuntu> is there any place where we could grab this plugin? Or are you using the OpenID drupal plugin for the 5.x series and only setting it up for Launchpad ?
<hubuntu> the project where we want this implemented is SpreadUbuntu
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<SteveA> hubuntu: I'd love for you to link up SpreadUbuntu with Launchpad like this.
<SteveA> hubuntu: I just got back from vacation, so I don't know what the situation is with the drupal openid stuff we're using.
<SteveA> hubuntu: there are a couple of issues to consider.  One is that during the openid beta we ran, we had lots of feedback about the identity URLs we're using.  We're going to be running another beta, with improvements in that area,
<hubuntu> ok... hope you had a good time :)
<hubuntu> I am a beta tester so I know about some of the issues
<SteveA> but it does mean that we will need to update the identity databases of sites that are closely linking with launchpad for authentication
<SteveA> and I don't know how far through the improvements to our openid system we are
<hubuntu> ok... We are in the planning stage for this one with implementation starting in august
<SteveA> I had a great time on vacation :-)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> will you be around in a couple of hours?
<hubuntu> I guess we will have something by that time.. and I will keep testing the OpenId capabilities as a tester till that time comes
<hubuntu> yes
<SteveA> I'd like to get someone from the launchpad team to work with you on making the integration work well
<SteveA> august is a good time for this, as we have a bunch of work already planned for june and july, with august a bit more open
<Laibsch> mwhudson: OK
<hubuntu> that's fantastic
<SteveA> hubuntu: I'll introduce you to francis (flacoste) when he's around later.
<SteveA> hubuntu: someone from his team will be able to help you.
<hubuntu> :) thanks
<hubuntu> SteveA, in case I might have to run (you never know when a server is "on fire" somewhere) pep is here and he is working in the project as well. Please introduce him to francis too 
<pep> hi ;-)
<Laibsch> mwhudson: the vcs-import project has not bug tracker it seems
<mwhudson> Laibsch: oh, launchpad-bazaar sorry
<SteveA> hi pep 
<emma> Hello.
<emma> I have some questions about launchpad. If you 'join a team' is it difficult to unjoin the team later on?
<Hobbsee> emma: no
<emma> I just want to know what is my level of commitment before I press a button.
<pep> emma: no, just another button to click to get out.... :)
<emma> Okay :)
<emma> By the way hello Hobbsee. 
<Hobbsee> hi.  
 * Hobbsee ponders making a comment about being followed around.
<emma> I did not know you are in here if you are pondering that because of me.
<persia> emma: Be aware that if you join a team, you will be forever remembered as a former member when you later leave the team.
<emma> ahh that is a little something. Thank you.
<emma> It's not that I am looking to leave teams by the way :)
<emma> But I do like to know how permenant things are. It's so easy to press the button. hehe.
<Hobbsee> spiv: guess it's a little late for you, but did you ever track down the dual edge login bug?
<Hobbsee> spiv: i can consistently reproduce it here
<wgrant> Hobbsee: You mean you have to log into production, then get redirected to edge, where you then have to log in?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: no
<Hobbsee> oh blah.  now it works.
<Hobbsee> it didn't work last time i tried.
<wgrant> It just hates you.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: well, we knew that.  re buildd.py and all
<wgrant> Yes. Did that bug ever get filed?
<emma> persia may I pm you a second?
<SynthroidMan> http://synthroid.co.uk/
<Peng> That's spam, right?
<\sh> it was
<tacone> does replying via mail to bug reports work ?
<andrea-bs> tacone: surely
<tacone> mmh. I thought so, but doesn't seem to work for me recently
<andrea-bs> if the operation fails you should receive a mail with a description of the problem
<tacone> I guess my mail is just getting ignored.
<tacone> I am trying with a different email address ( I have 2 set in launchpad)
<db-keen> I'm having trouble importing the repo described here: http://software.schmorp.de/pkg/liblzf.html
<db-keen> As in, I got the "Oops!" a couple days ago and the same now, and I don't know what's wrong
<db-keen> Does this mean there's something wrong with the cvs repo?
<db-keen> or is it a bug in Launchpad?
<db-keen> or am I entering the information incorrectly?
<beuno> db-keen, you may want to open a question for that in LP, or wait for mwhudson_ to wake up in a few hours
<munckfish> Hi, I'm been set as "driver" for a project but I still don't get the "Register a series" link in my actions menu as it claims I should here https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<munckfish> Is there something else we need to do to get me the right perms
<munckfish> the project I'm referring to is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ps3-port
<munckfish> thx
<kiko__> munckfish, you need to own the project.
<kiko__> munckfish, what's your Launchpad ID?
<munckfish> munckfish
<munckfish> you mean like registrant?
<kiko> munckfish, yep. who's the registrant of that project? (starting up firefox..)
<munckfish> gouki
<kiko> who's that?
<munckfish> Tiago (let me check his second name)
<munckfish> https://launchpad.net/~gouki
<kiko> munckfish, I guess I wanna know what his and your relationship to that project is. 
<munckfish> well heh
<munckfish> we're gradually taking over from Colin W
<munckfish> he would vouch for us
<kiko> munckfish, that's cool. how about you create a team and we add them to the team and make the team the project owner?
<munckfish> well we already have a team
<munckfish> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ps3-dev
<munckfish> or do you mean a more specialist team
<kiko> munckfish, it depends on who should be allowed to edit the project. let me check the membership there.
<kiko> munckfish, so, can we trust all of the people at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ps3-dev/+members to edit that project's data?
<munckfish> kiko: currently yes, possibly not later
<munckfish> so that answers my question
<munckfish> we need a PS3 Project Drivers group right?
<kiko> munckfish, or owners, or admins, yes.
<munckfish> Ok right I'll get that sorted
<munckfish> thx
<munckfish> would you be able to assign it if I do that now, or should I wait for Tiago (he's not around just now)
<munckfish> kiko
<munckfish> New team created https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ps3-admins
<kiko> munckfish, cool, thanks.
<kiko> munckfish, can you add colin and tiago to that team?
<munckfish> Yes
<kiko> thanks. updated ownership.
<munckfish> done
<munckfish> kiko: thx so much
<munckfish> I can now see the Register a series link
<Mez> Feature Suggestion for LP: http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/133
<Nafallo> hehe +1 :-)
<gnomefreak> is there any way to close a question if you didnt report it?
#launchpad 2008-06-17
<Ekushey> how do i upload to the PPA? i can't find the option to do that :(
<cprov> Ekushey: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<Ekushey> cprov, i checked that, but it didn't help. i activated my PPA earlier, but i can't see any option to upload.
<cprov> Ekushey: are you familiar with debian/ubuntu upload systems and the tools (`debuild` & `dput`) ?
<Ekushey> cprov, no i'm not... do i need to do it from shell?
<cprov> Ekushey: yes, you have to install and configure the tools to build and upload a source package.
<Ekushey> oh!
<cprov> Ekushey: check the ubuntu-package-guide reference.
<Ekushey> sorry cprov, i thought there will be an upload button somewhere
<Ekushey> alright, thanks
<cprov> Ekushey: np
<poolie> thumper: ping?
<poolie> thumper: re bug 239958, maybe the instructions should have a "help" link or somethnig which could give more detail
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239958 in launchpad-bazaar "UnlockableTransport error when using lp: instead of bzr+ssh" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239958
<poolie> i'm not sure if it would really help
<thumper> poolie: yeah, not sure
<genii> How can I change my ppa to Hardy from the current Intrepid ?
<cprov> genii: do you mean 'upload' to hardy  or just change the UI widget to render hardy sources.list entry ?
<genii> cprov: Both would be informative, if possible
<cprov> genii: set the right distroseries in the debian/changelog entry (man dch) 
<genii> cprov: I'm currently trying to update pdfedit from 0.3.2   to 0.4.1  but Intrepid has this already, would be for Hardy
<cprov> genii: to see a different sources.list entry, select a new series in the first dropdown box in your PPA page.
<cprov> genii: sorry, I don't understand exactly what you mean.
<genii> cprov: 8.10 has version 0.4.1 (latest) of the application pdfedit, however it's only up to 0.3.2-something in general for 8.04 . So I already successfully built from source (i386) on my box here with checkinstall. 
<cprov> genii: okay, fine, but how is it related with PPAs ? Do you want to upload and build the intrepid source for hardy in your PPA ?
<genii> cprov: Ideally to just upload the lates sources (0.4.1) but for Hardy. The confusion I'm having seems to be that by default it wants it to be Intrepid
<cprov> genii: yes, that's what is pointed by the last entry in the debian/changelog
<genii> OK, have git-buildpackage and examining the dch manpage now
<cprov> genii: lot s of options for you.
<genii> cprov: I think I need a "Launchpad for Dummies" book :)
<cprov> genii: 1 )you can copy the source and binaries from intrepid to hardy in your PPA
<cprov> genii: 2. you can create a new source package version of the same source pointing to hardy 
<genii> cprov: Number 2 looks most prudent
<cprov> genii: probably.
<genii> cprov: There pre-exists here a Changelog
<cprov> genii: ?
<genii> cprov: In reading the dch manpage it seems it examines the Changelog for naming which would be something like "PDF Editor 0.4.1" (likely with underscores added or so). But recommended naming for ppa seems to me would be along line of: PDFEditor_0.4.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<cprov> genii: yes, that's the safest way to have a intrepid version rebuilt in hoary, because ﻿0.4.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 < ﻿0.4.1-0ubuntu1, so your system would dist-upgrade fine.
<persia> genii: Be warned that if you are working towards something that will become a backport, the official backport will be 0.4.1-0ubuntu1~hardy1, which is less than that string.  You might want to use ~0ppa1 so that if there is later an official backport, users are upgraded to the official backport.
<genii> Hm
<genii> Sorry for lag, currently reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/PackagingFromScratchHelloDebhelper to get a grasp on how to do a diff from orig.tar.gz kind of thing. Building locally doesn't usually require all this etc
<genii> Quite dry reading I may add
<genii> Whats an acceptable substitution for a tilde in the packagename?
<genii> eg: dpkg-source: error: source package name `pdfedit-0.4.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1' contains illegal character `~'
<jamesh> genii: perhaps it is only after the "pdfedit" bit?
<jamesh> you can definitely have a "~" in the version number
<genii> Perhaps I just need to remove it for now
<jamesh> genii: you generally want just the source package name in the debian/control file, and the version number in debian/changelog
<genii> jamesh: The original source name didn't have the -0ubuntu1~ppa1 ending, but then dh_make groaned and I renamed it to fit. In the control file may be the issue?
<jamesh> genii: in the usual case, you should leave the package names in debian/control as is
<jamesh> genii: include your suffix in the version number for the most recent changelog entry
<jamesh> (that is where the package version is picked up from)
<genii> OK. So If I have Package: namehere~ppa1  in control this reverts to same as source name?
<jamesh> why do you want ~ppa1 in the package name?
<jamesh> don't you want that in the version number?
<genii> jamesh: I'm trying to understand this.
<jamesh> genii: if you want the package in your PPA to upgrade whatever is provided in Ubuntu, you should use the same package name, but a higher version number
<genii> jamesh: I've managed to successfully locally compile this app for Hardy (pdfedit-0.4.1) from the source at Sourceforge. There seems to be an earlier Hardy version (0.3.2) in the repos already. I'm painfully trying to understand step by step how to do the dh_make, debuild, dput  process. The ppaquick start suggests to name packages with an ending of ~ppa#
<genii> (as detailed here https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart )
<jamesh> genii: it recommends that as a suffic on the version number
<jamesh> not the package name
<genii> Hmm
<jamesh> suffix, even
<genii> So version number is only in Changelog?
<jamesh> right.
<jamesh> you can't actually produce a new version of a debian package without touching the changelog
<genii> OK I'm gonna go delving in there again
<jamesh> genii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate <- this might help you
<genii> jamesh: I've been working a bit from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/PackagingFromScratchHelloDebhelper but it seems to give conflicting info compared to the ppa page
<genii> If not conflicting then at least confusing
<jamesh> genii: if you are updating a package to a new version, you probably don't want to do your packaging from scratch
<jamesh> otherwise you're throwing away all the work others have done on it (as well as making a lot more work for yourself)
<genii> jamesh: So if I just did something like dh_make in the original source code dir without doing the .orig  stuff likely would have worked?
<genii> If nothing else I'm seeing how the debian/control   and so on functions anyhow :)
<jamesh> genii: packaging from scratch is worth doing as a learning exercise, sure.
<jamesh> [I should probably do it some day too ...]
<genii> Heh
<jamesh> but if you want a usable package, it is better to try and update an older packaging
<jamesh> besides: upgrading packages is a more common operation than packaging something from scratch
<genii> jamesh: So in this case, getting the source for 0.3.2 then doing some diff for 0.4.1 ?
<jamesh> genii: right.  If you have the deb-src lines in your sources.list, you should be able to do "apt-get source pdfedit"
<jamesh> download the newer tarball, and there is some command you can run to move the existing packaging over to it
<genii> I think I'm gonna need more Advils
<jamesh> The Debian packaging howto is worth reading if you haven't already
<genii> I've been basically working off the packaging guide I mentioned earlier
<genii> I think what may be giving me grief is that the original sources are not debian to begin with (that I've been working with)
<genii> What eludes me is how something locally done like ./configure;make;sudo checkinstall  to end up with a deb package gets so convoluted when trying to get basically the same thing onto my PPA
<lifeless> because checkinstall is fundamentally broken
<lifeless> and it is giving you a very false idea of what packaging entails
<genii> lifeless: Would the dh_make/debuild  method more educational to use when compiling sources if I wanted to get a better understanding ?
<genii> (as well as dch I imagine)
<lifeless> I recommend you use the MOTU teaching materials
<lifeless> #ubuntu-motu is the IRC channel
<lifeless> the team there are dedicated to teaching people about packaging as part of their tasks
<genii> lifeless: Thanks. 
<genii> lifeless: They've actually ben pretty helpful there
<genii> *been
<persia> We aim to please :)
 * genii slides persia a coffee
<genii> Need to get back now to my usual channels :)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> afternoon mpt!
<mpt> Hey, I got here before midnight this time
<Hobbsee> \o/
<\sh> moins
<\sh> gmb: ping :)
<\sh> gmb: you offered me some help regarding leonov and launchpad malone ;)
<gmb> \sh: Sure! Just give me a few minutes; I'll ping you when I'm free.
<\sh> gmb: cool...if you are free :) please join #leonov , thx :)
<Dauerbaustelle> Hey guys, got a question: Why does code.launchpad.net need so long for displaying new revisions in preview (code.launchpad.net/~mytool/mybranch) ?
<Dauerbaustelle> Also known as "recent revisions"
<Dauerbaustelle> Anyone there?
<jamesh> Dauerbaustelle: after you upload your changes via bzr+ssh or sftp, there are two processes that need to run
<jamesh> the first does the equivalent of "bzr push" to transfer your changes to the publicly published area of the server (ensuring that it is a real bzr branch and that corrupt data isn't published)
<jamesh> the second scans the data from the public location for use within Launchpad itself (e.g. for the code.launchpad.net pages)
<jamesh> the delay should not be too long (usually just a few minutes), but can take longer if a lot of other data has also been pushed around the same time
<Dauerbaustelle> oh, ok
<Dauerbaustelle> is there a page where i can see new revisions after process #1?
<jamesh> http;//bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/project/branch/changes should reflect it
<jamesh> (that'll be loggerhead running against the published version of your branch)
<jamesh> this is the "browse revisions" link from the code.launchpad.net page
<Dauerbaustelle> Oh
<Dauerbaustelle> yeah, you're right
<Dauerbaustelle> thank you!
<\sh> dear lp admins, what do I need to do to get a mailing list approved? :)
<doctormo> I'm trying to intergrate with launchpad for our loco website using the openid system
<doctormo> If I direct people to login to launchpad, how can I get them back onto our site? is there a redirect?
<doctormo> Does anyone frequent here?
<beuno> doctormo, that's not how openid works
<beuno> people don't have to login into Launchpad
<beuno> doctormo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenID#Logging_in
<doctormo> beuno: People don't have to log into my website either, but if I know they are logged into launchpad I can identify them.
<doctormo> Thanks for the link btw
<beuno> :)
<beuno> I don't follow what you want/need then
<doctormo> beuno: A website, run by a LoCo team, where the intity management is tied to launchpad. We don't really want people with users on the website that are not on launchpad.
<doctormo> Perhaps I will just create a link to the logon openid and feed it the login.launchpad.net address
<beuno> doctormo, well, if people are using their LP openid, then it means they have a LP account
<beuno> so they should just login with their LP openid into your site
<beuno> and you can avoid going through LP itself
<doctormo> beuno: that is the hope...
<schierbeck> hi guys
<schierbeck> is there any kind of authentication of revision committers as shown on the code pages, or do you simply match by the committer email address?
<schierbeck> as far as i can see, only the pusher is authenticated
<schierbeck> eh, the one pushing the revisions...
 * beuno bets on the "only matching email theory"
 * schierbeck agrees, but sees potential spoofing issues
<beuno> in fact, if you upload revisions with an email that's not in LP, it doesn't recognize it
<schierbeck> that sounds like a clear sign to me :)
<beuno> that's true, although, I suppose you already trust the people you allow to upload to the branch
<schierbeck> true
<beuno> sounds like a bug that will get some discussion  :)
<schierbeck> you *could* however match by their gpg signature to be sure :)
<beuno> *if* people sign their commits
<schierbeck> they probably would if it added any real benefit
<schierbeck> currently, the semantics seem ill-defined
<beuno> and, I'm not sure, but I think you can't really verify the signed commits, can you?
<schierbeck> well, undefined
<schierbeck> beuno: you can
<beuno> ah, cool. I don't know why I thought that you couldn't currently
<schierbeck> you can verify the signature itself and compare the signature owner's name and email against the commit's
<beuno> nobody from codebrowse seems to be around  :/
<beuno> it'll be a few hours before mwhudson wakes up, and I don't know who else works on it.  abentley maybe?
<schierbeck> beuno: i'm actually doing it in bzr-gtk, although it's disabled right now -- we still need to match the signed text against the revision to avoid spoofing
<schierbeck> perhaps
<schierbeck> i'll add a bug for it
<beuno> cool, let me know what # so I can subscribe  :)
<abentley> beuno: I don't do lots on codebrowse, but I'm reasonably familiar with it.
<beuno> abentley, do you happent to know if what schierbeck is saying is true?  It uses a simple email matching on the committer's email?
<abentley> beuno: I can't say offhand.  I would imagine the performance hit of doing so would be unpleasant.
<beuno> abentley, ok, thanks. We'll see what comes out of the bug
<schierbeck> beuno, abentley: i've filed bug #240756
<beuno> it does seem like a potential security problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240756 in launchpad-bazaar "Authentication of revision committer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240756
<abentley> schierbeck: Are you talking about the loggerhead-style view or launchpad-styled view?
<beuno> lp-style view which links to the user's page
<beuno> which is what would make it a LP security issue I suppose
<abentley> beuno: It would be a security issue if it allowed someone to do something with the permissions of that user.  I don't think that's the case.
<beuno> abentley, right. Spoofing risk then. If I upload a revision of bzr as <aaron.bentley@canonical.com>, then LP will show it as you would have made that revision
<abentley> beuno: We also, for example, don't require authentication when commenting on bugs.
<beuno> abentley, you do have to have a LP account to comment on bugs. And that user is attached to that comment. Not so for revisions
<beuno> bzr's nature will make this a tricky one
<beuno> but gpg sounds like one solution
<abentley> beuno: The mail interface does not require a GPG signature for commenting.
<beuno> ah, then that's not so good either   :)
<cr3> how can I have a ppa for multiple releases? must I create different branches and have the build release in the changelog?
<abentley> Sure it is.
<abentley> It would be worse if we required every message to be GPG signed.  Would prevent lots of people from participating.
<beuno> agreed. Make it optional, and clear that the specific revision hasn't been verified
<abentley> Similarly, many people don't bother signing their revisions.  But where they are signed, we ought to be able to verify the signature.
<schierbeck> beuno, abentley: i think the verification indeed should be optional -- i'm not sure how to do that in the ui, though
<abentley> schierbeck: One option is to specially mark verified revisions, like browsers specially mark SSL web sites.
<abentley> But even if you have a signed revision, you don't know that the author is accurate, only that the committer really does claim that to be the author.
<schierbeck> abentley: this is kind of what i've been working on in bzr-gtk
<schierbeck> my idea is that if the signature email matches the committer email, then we regard that revision as being signed by its committer, i.e. authenticated
<abentley> btw, I've looked at the code now, and I'm reasonably certain we're doing no testament verification.
<schierbeck> the testament also needs to match, of course
<schierbeck> abentley: yeah, that's our main issue with the verification code -- i'm not quite sure if there's an easy way to solve it
<schierbeck> i would be very interested if there was
<abentley> What's the problem?
<schierbeck> abentley: well, i can get the cleartext from the signature, which is the testament, but i need to get a testament from the repository, too
<schierbeck> couldn't find anything in the docs, although it's been a while since i worked on it
<abentley> It's not hard  to generate a testament.
<schierbeck> abentley: please enlighten me :)
<abentley> from bzrlib import testament; testament.Testament.from_revision(repository, revision_id)
<schierbeck> abentley: i feel a bit foolish now...
<abentley> Sorry.
<schierbeck> not your fault
<abentley> You'll want to invoke as_short_text, I believe.
<schierbeck> ok
<abentley> The result of that should match the signed text.
<schierbeck> i think we just didn't make it for the release, and i lost focus
<schierbeck> hmm, someone broke the seahorse integration bits in the meantime
<abentley> schierbeck: Only fair.  The seahorse integration bits broke lots of other things :-)
<schierbeck> abentley: yup :)
<schierbeck> guess it's karma
<johan> mwhudson: ping
<mwhudson> johan: hi
<johan> mwhudson: remember the vcs-import issue I mentioned two weeks ago?
<mwhudson> johan: yes
<mwhudson> i fixed the bug, but we haven't had a roll out yet
<johan> ah, excellent
<johan> not even on on edge or staging?
<mwhudson> there is a rollout next weekend
<johan> [or perhaps vcs-imports isn't running there]
<mwhudson> next week, rather
<mwhudson> johan: there is a staging, but for boring reasons it's hard to test there
<bdmurray> gmb: I'm still seeing "couldn't connect to OpenOffice.org issue tracker" with some openoffice.org bugs
<mwhudson> the staging environment doesn't have access to the existing production import 
<mwhudson> so it starts from the beginning again
<johan> mwhudson: sure, I'll just wait until the next rollout then.
<mwhudson> johan: i _can_ test it on staging, but it's a fiddle
<mwhudson> we can also cherrypick the fix onto production
<mwhudson> but yeah, waiting a week is the easiest approach if you're not in a hurry
<gmb> bdmurray: Yeah, it looks like the Bugzilla XML interface has been disabled on the OO.o bugtracker, so we're not able to fetch any bugs.
<gmb> I've contacted the admins to see what the situation is.
<bdmurray> gmb: they have an rpc interface?
<gmb> bdmurray: Nope. Even if they did, the basic Bugzilla XML-RPC interface doesn't actually provide what we need to pull bug statuses in.
<bdmurray> gmb: oh, okay.  are they any rpc interfaces that you do use?  I'm curious about other bug tracking systems. 
<gmb> bdmurray: Not at the moment. But we've done the work to enable working with Trac over an RPC interface (provided by a plugin on the Trac side) and I'm currently working on the same kind of functionality for Bugzilla (again provided by a plugin).
<gmb> bdmurray: For most bugtrackers we either use XML (or CSV) exports.
<bdmurray> gmb: I've heard about the plugins, thanks.
<bdmurray> I've been thinking of ways to make it easier to setup bug watches.
<gmb> bdmurray: If you've got any ideas, I'm all ears :)
<bdmurray> gmb: I'll keep that in mind. I've been playing with the debbugs SOAP interface recently and searching bug bodies for strings.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down in from 22:00 UTC until 03:00 UTC for hardy server upgrades | https://launchpad.net/ | Downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<gmb> Cool.
<YokoZar> hmm launchpad ssl seems down
<YokoZar> for the launchpad librarian I mean
<mwhudson> YokoZar: the production machines are being upgraded to hardy
<YokoZar> Yeah, I figured it was part of that.  seemed odd that librarian was still up for a moment though
#launchpad 2008-06-18
<poolie> oh great
<poolie> perfect timing
<thumper> poolie: what? lp down?
<poolie> yeah
<thumper> :-)
<poolie> i realize we were given warning but it's still a pita
<calc> a forced work break ;-)
<thumper> oh it would be good if it actually was
<calc> well for non-launchpad guys ;-)
<calc> today was OOo bug day but can't do much when lp is down, heh
<emgent> heya calc :)
<emgent> uhm..
<emgent> launchpad still down?
<spiv> emgent: yes.  See /topic
<susie> is there a mirror anywhere for the packages in lauchpad?
<emgent> morning barry :)
<barry> emgent: evening for me :)  i'm just finishing up here.  time for bed! :)
<emgent> hehe night
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<susie> \q
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<\sh> moins
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<mpt> whoa, 23 minutes
<mpt> Hobbsee, not up to your usual standard ;-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: heh.  was doing other things :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: but...MY EXAMS ARE OVER!!!
<mpt> congrats
<Hobbsee> and my machine is slightly freer on the free software front!
<jamesh> now you can do Ubuntu stuff 24 hours a day
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i used to do close to that.
<jamesh> rather than taking a few hours off to do exams
<Hobbsee> hah
 * \sh will do whatever it needs to get ~project-leonov ML approved ;) who should I bribe? ;)
<jamesh> \sh: anyone in https://edge.launchpad.net/~mailing-list-experts can do it for you
<jamesh> them and Launchpad administrators
<\sh> jamesh: thx :)
<\sh> guys, https://help.launchpad.net/logo/submissions?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=lp-diamond-evolution-svg.tar.bz2 -> doesn't work
<\sh> Warning:
<\sh> You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time.
<\sh> which is not correct ;)
<Yourname``> Ok, this is really weird. I've requested Ubuntu CDs before and I could swear my launchpad account was under the email address I was trying to logon as. Now it's not working, and when I try forgotten password it says no account associated!
<Yourname``> Somebody please help.
<kiko> wow, launchpad is really fast today
<siretart> hey kiko! how are you?
<kiko> hey siretart 
<kiko> I'm emailed in :)
<siretart> :)
<kiko> siretart, does launchpad feel as fast today for you as it does for me?
<siretart> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu still takes too long to load for my taste, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~siretart feels a bit better than yesterday, but that might be imagination
<siretart> my general observation is that it highly depends on the launchpad page that is requested (obviously, there must be different response times for different queries)
<luisbg> how do I make a branch in a project of mine, the trunk branch? I have done it before in other project but I cant find it now
<beuno> luisbg, just push the branch, and when it's there, you can point to it from the project's page
<cyberix> How are you supposed to sign packages in PPA?
<luisbg> beuno: I have done the former
<luisbg> beuno: it is pointing to it what I cant find
<cyberix> or more simply
<cyberix> How should the users authenticate packages that come from a PPA
<persia> cyberix: PPAs are inherently unsigned and untrusted.  If you want it to be trusted, you'll do better to mirror it elsewhere.
<cyberix> :-/
<bigjools> there's a plan to sign them at some point
<beuno> luisbg, interesting, I can't find it either  :)
<persia> bigjools: Really?  How do you choose the signing key?
<beuno> I suspect it defaults to the first branch you upload
<beuno> but I may be wrong
<bigjools> I said "plan" .... :)
<persia> heh
<bigjools> it's not designed yet, we'll be working on that later this year
<cyberix> I suppose you could automatically create keys for each PPA and create a cyberix's-ppa-keyring package
<luisbg> beuno: it doesnt... when I click on trunk, no branch appears
<luisbg> beuno: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/transmuter
<beuno> luisbg, https://edge.launchpad.net/transmuter/trunk/+source
<cprov> cyberix: you could maintain the keyring package yourself, otherwise it would be too-easy (tm) ;)
<persia> The issue there is that a keyring package typically only contains public keys, which don't tend to be good for signing.
<luisbg> beuno: thanks!
<cprov> cyberix: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/125103
<luisbg> persia: you are everywhere
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed] 
<cyberix> persia: Launchpad could have the private key
<persia> cyberix: Maybe, but for LP and you to have a private key, that key is then only protected by an SSL password (and there are ways around that).  Needs more design :)
<cyberix> persia: Why should I have the private key?
<persia> cyberix: Hmm.  Maybe you don't need it.
<mtaylor> statik: I have a non-official feature request for you
<statik> mtaylor: i love non-official things :)
<mtaylor> statik: if I have two trees on launchpad, and I've indicated that one of them is a feature-tree/working-tree intended to be merged into other other
<mtaylor> statik: I should be able to both indicate that relationship - and - (here's the feature part) be able to see something like bzr missing so show how they differ
<mtaylor> statik: can I do that yet? 
<statik> mtaylor: abentley has been building all kinds of neat stuff with merge proposals and code reviews, so you can say that a branch is proposed to be merged into another, and then discuss the changes. I don't know for sure whether it shows the diff in the UI at the moment
<abentley> statik: It does not yet, but we plan to add that.
<mtaylor> statik: well, I don't know about needing the full diff as much as the list of which changes are missing from each ... but yeah, loving the merge stuff abentley 
<mtaylor> do those send me emails yet? 
<abentley> mtaylor: So for this feature request, you want log messages ala bzr missing?  Or a preview merge ala "bzr merge --preview"?
<mtaylor> abentley: I was thinking a la bzr missing
<mtaylor> abentley: someone was just asking if we could keep a running page internally on push that had a summary "here's how these trees differ" 
<Laney> Is it possible for me to filter a bugs list (my +reportedbugs page) to only those in Ubuntu?
<intellectronica> Laney: no, but you can search for all bugs reported by you in ubuntu
<Laney> intellectronica: That works too, good idea
<Laney> intellectronica: Hey, I think you commented on my question on LP where I couldn't use the email interface. I've not heard anything on it for a while - don't suppose you've an update?
<intellectronica> Laney: sorry! i don't yet :( but i promise to get back to you with an answer asap
<Laney> intellectronica: Thanks :)
<rhkfin> Hi! Could someone tell me how to assign this: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1942370&group_id=146038&atid=764370 (fixed) bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/114915
<ubottu> Sourceforge bug 1942370 "Gamma slider doesn&#039;t move smoothly" [Pri: 7,Closed fixed] 
<rhkfin> And tell me howto unassign Debian from this, it was my mistake..
<rhkfin> I found the bugtracker url paste field, but it requires me to select a distribution affected..
<rhkfin> ah, I removed now the bugtracker assigned from Debian but now you can see it at 'remote bug watches' which is good, I guess. But I'll close it anyway..
<jordi> I'm having a bit of trouble with code.lp.net
<jordi> bzr branch lp:~dpm/mailman/stable-sc does nothing
<jordi> nothing being nothing gets printed, the process stays there apparently
<jordi> hey barry 
<barry> hi jordi 
<jordi> we're fighting lp to finishup our mailman branch for mark
<barry> what kind of problems are you having?
<jordi> jordi@nubol:~/bzr$ bzr launchpad-login jordi           
<jordi> jordi@nubol:~/bzr$ bzr branch lp:~dpm/mailman/stable-sc
<jordi> and it just stays there
<jordi> I get nothing printed
<barry> jordi: i just got the branch.  1104 revisions
<jordi> I can see a ssh process, but it doesn't appear to do anything
<barry> jordi: must be a connectivity problem on your end i think
<beuno> jordi, can you try that again, adding -Dhpss to the command, and tail ~/.bzr.log?
<jordi> I could branch this yesterday
<jordi> but I hadn't done the launchpad-login bit
<beuno> (so we can confirm this is a conectivity problem)
<beuno> I've seen it happen before, ssh working too slow, http working fine
<jordi> well
<jordi> wait
<jordi> it is doing something
<jordi> my .bzr dir in the target dir is 52M
<jordi> 58 now
<jordi> I'm not getting any output
<jordi> oh, I am now, but that was many minutes later
<beuno> right, bzr's progress bars suck  :)
<jordi> :)
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/239797  "...duplicate of bug #238594" - why isn't that a link to ﻿#238594 ?
<ubottu> CarlFK: Bug 238594 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/238594 is private
<ubottu> CarlFK: Error: This bug is private
<CarlFK> heh - theres the link :)
<doctormo> Heyo
<doctormo> http://pastebin.com/m7f3d6fb4 I've written some code to try and take advantage of launchpad's openid features.
<doctormo> But they don't seem to work
<doctormo> It just tries to parse the html y ou get when browsing to login.launchpad.net
<thumper> doctormo: perhaps jamesh or flacoste could point you in the right direction
<thumper> doctormo: but flacoste has probably finished for the day and jamesh isn't up yet
<doctormo> thumper: Ah different timezones.. well I'm still working through my understanding of openif
<doctormo> openid
<teque> hola saludos
<bdmurray> Is it only projects in Launchpad that have bug supervisors?
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Codebrowse/Codehosting on LP down for hardy upgrade 22:00- 00:00 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> Rejected:
<SpookyET> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<SpookyET> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<SpookyET> I checked the md5s. they're fine
<jordi> hm
<jordi> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<jordi> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<elmo> jordi: /topic
<jordi> ah, again today
<jordi> thanks elmo
<elmo> jordi: welcome
<jordi> I looked at the main code.lp.net webpage, and saw nothing there, but I did recall reading about more scheduled maintenance in the blog last night
<jordi> good night
<SpookyET> i don't get why it keeps getting rejected
<plexq> remind me how I'm supposed to push to launchpad bzr repos?
<plexq> bzr+ssh is giving me a connection refused
<abzde> you ought to read the topic..
<plexq> ah
<plexq> sorry
<sque> June 18th 22.00 UTC - 00.00 UTC: code browse and pushing and pulling to code branches hosted on Launchpad will be unavailable.
<sque> does this mean that in 10 minutes it will finish?
<abzde> umm.. 00.00utc is in another hour isn't it?
<sque> is it? I cant understand GMT and DST I get confuse
<sque> I am on greece zone GMT+2 but now it is summer and it is DST
<sque> and the local time is 1:55
<abzde> yeah, i'm not really sure at all.
<sque> abzde, http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_UTC.aspx
<sque> it is one more hour :)
<abzde> damn. i want it back now D:
<elmo> it's actually back now, anyway
<abzde> oh?
<sque> i just checked it and it wasn't
<elmo> try now
<cody-somerville> Heya elmo.
<sque> it is indeed :)
<sque> nice!
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elmo> hi cody
#launchpad 2008-06-19
<cody-somerville> elmo, Have a minute?
<elmo> cody-somerville: kind of - it's pretty late here
<cody-somerville> elmo, Okay. Maybe another time would be better. I just wanted to follow up with you regarding the discussion we had in Prague.
<danshearer> 'evening
<elmo> cody-somerville: ah, ok - yeah, happy to talk about that another time (just earlier in the day :)
<danshearer> Question about blueprints: let's say you write a stunning blueprint, then come back 5 minutes later 
<cody-somerville> elmo, understood :]
<danshearer> and realise that actually it is irrelvant/stupid/wrong window typing/whatever. What next?
<danshearer> I just marked a blueprint with name, description and url as 'discarded'
<danshearer> I know. It's up to me to come up with something worthwhile and put there instead :-)
<jamesh> doctormo: if you want to do identifier select, just do consumer.begin('https://login.launchpad.net')
<jamesh> if you want beginWithoutDiscovery, it needs to be OPENID_IDP_2_0_TYPE
<doctormo> jamesh: working on it
<doctormo> That's what I do do
<jamesh> but note that the openid code is still in beta: things are subject to change
<doctormo> Indeed, there is a big push to use the launchpad accounts with out LoCo websites
<jamesh> I'm just saying this because you might need to do a migration at some point.
<poolie> oh wow the new search is just amazing
<lifeless> :)
<poolie> ie it actually works
<mwhudson> i think this is an area where new launchpad users have a clear advantage over us oldies:
<mwhudson> i don't even _see_ the search box any more
<poolie> me too
<jml> oh launchpad has a search engine
<mwhudson> jml: it's almost like it's 1999 again
<lifeless> we should dance
<mwhudson> my word, altavista still exists
<mwhudson> lifeless: i think that joke has been illegal in most jurisdictions for at least a decade
<lifeless> mwhudson: /bow
<jamesh> says AltaVista is owned by Overture, who are in turn owned by Yahoo
<jamesh> who might get owned by Microsoft in future
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> I keep getting this email http://pastie.org/217736
<wgrant> SpookyET: It means precisely what is said. what is unclear?
<SpookyET> md5sums are right
<SpookyET> I don't know what it's smoking
<wgrant> No, they're not.
<wgrant> Not one of those files matches your previous ~ppa3 upload: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15240870/nano-syntax_20080502-0ubuntu1~ppa3_source.changes
<wgrant> Urgh.
<wgrant> Wrong link.
<SpookyET> I md5sum manually and compared
<wgrant> But you uploaded ~ppa3 before.
<wgrant> With different md5sums.
<SpookyET> not of rdup
<SpookyET> you're looking at nano-syntax
<wgrant> Or you altered the .orig.tar.gz.
<wgrant> Those are the two reasons it would happen, although I was looking at the wrong one before.
<SpookyET> I deleted rdup ppa2 to get around this. 
<SpookyET> I have modified .orig
<wgrant> That's a very very bad idea.
<wgrant> Not guaranteed to work.
<wgrant> You should never modify the .orig, both because it's semantically and technically wrong.
<SpookyET> wgrant: it came with a bad /debian
<wgrant> And it was only deleted 5 hours ago - it won't have been physically deleted yet.
<wgrant> SpookyET: Even so, you must increment the version.
<kiko> SpookyET, you always increment the version. no matter what. :)
<wgrant> SpookyET: You should always note in the .orig's version that it has been modified from the upstream tarball, if it has indeed been modified.
<wgrant> Or you confuse people who work on your package afterwards, and break Debian syncs if you do it in primary.
<wgrant> Saying that something is the original 0.6.0 tarball when it is in fact not is somewhat misleading.
<SpookyET> rename rdup_0.6.0.orig.tar.gz to what
<wgrant> SpookyET: rdup_0.6.0+spookyet1, I would suggest.
<SpookyET> the best way would be for debuild to patch /debian automatically before using it
<wgrant> The best way is actually for upstream to avoid putting distro-specific stuff in their source distributions.
<wgrant> Makes it much easier for everyone
<SpookyET> I don't think it works properly on debian
<wgrant> kiko: Is there a way to see the full deletion comment somewhere?
<wgrant> It has caused some confusion in Ubuntu, as it has nicely trimmed off a package name so it's ambiguous.
<SpookyET> So, it was deleted 5 hours ago, but it's still on disk. How long should I wait?
<wgrant> That I cannot tell you. kiko might know.
<wgrant> But you don't want to do what you're trying to do.
<SpookyET> rdup_0.6.0+spookyet1.orig.tar.gz? the tools seem to want .orig.tar.gz somewher
<wgrant> SpookyET: Yes, sorry.
<kiko> wgrant, I'm not sure of either, but I'm asleep and as such pretty lamed out
<SpookyET> why +? rdup_0.6.0-0spookyet1.orig.tar.gz is similar to -0ubuntu1 format
<wgrant> SpookyET: Because we want to change the version of the orig.tar.gz, and that needs to be before any -
<wgrant> (well, not exactly, but it's bad practice to do anything else unless upstream does it too)
<wgrant> kiko: You speak remarkably well for being asleep, I must say.
<wgrant> I thought it was 24-hourly at one point, but it's never good to rely on it.
<kiko> I think it's actually less than that now -- but cprov will know for sure
<wgrant> kiko: Less frequently, or with less time in between?
<SpookyET> well, let's try it
<SpookyET> bzr-buildpackage
<SpookyET> well, if I rename it, it ain't working
<SpookyET> Looking for ../tarballs/rdup_0.6.0.orig.tar.gz to use as upstream source
<SpookyET> There is no debian/watch file, so can't use that to retrieve upstream tarball
<wgrant> SpookyET: You'll need to alter the version in your changelog as well.
<wgrant> TO something like 0.6.0+spookyet1-0ubuntu1~ppa3
<SpookyET> wgrant: done. let's see if i get another email
<wgrant> SpookyET: You should have it by now.
<SpookyET> Is there a dch config so I won't have to -D hardy all the time? it increments to intrepid
<wgrant> SpookyET: You're using Intrepid? Brave soul.
<SpookyET> wgrant: I'm not
<SpookyET> hardy
<wgrant> It's not a common use-case to upload to the release pocket of an old distroseries, so I'm not sure there's a way to force it.
<wgrant> SpookyET: It looks like it worked, as it's trying to be built.
<SpookyET> wgrant: it's a very good backup solution
<SpookyET> i'm sure you've heard of hdup
<wgrant> I gathered it must be rather good, as Tollef has it in his PPA.
<SpookyET> It is. same person who made hdup
<SpookyET> http://miek.nl/projects/rdup/
<wgrant> I use rdiff-backup for most things at present, but am always on the lookout for something better.
<SpookyET> The main page needs some work. he fails to differentiate between rdup the project and rdup the executable. It makes it seem that it only gives you a list of files and you have to figure out what to do with them.
<wgrant> It does, yes.
<wgrant> But then it mentions things about making gzipped hardlinked backups, even though it says it just prints out lists of files.
<SpookyET> rdup /bla | rdup-gz | rdup-gpg | ssh 
<SpookyET> spit files, zip'em | encrypt them | ssh them
<SpookyET> rdup-simple is similar to rdiff-backup.
<SpookyET> I've used rdiff-backup. I can't stand it. It's so bloody slow.
<wgrant> It is slow, and eats a ridiculous amount of CPU power, but the end result is nice.
<SpookyET> wgrant: an incremental that uploads 5 files can take 2 hours to complete.
<wgrant> How big are those files?
<SpookyET> kb in size
<SpookyET> it goes over the entire tree
<wgrant> Never seen anything like that happen.
<SpookyET> that's why it's slow
<wgrant> Ah, right, yes.
<SpookyET> i think it hashes your entire drive
<wgrant> Probably.
<SpookyET> transfer speed is also slow
<wgrant> That's the only sure way to do it.
<SpookyET> wgrant: ctime is good
<SpookyET> dar uses it. 
<wgrant> You have to rely on ctime and mtime being correct.
<wgrant> Night kiko-zzz.
<SpookyET> it also uses rsync algorithm over ssh which is ungodly slow. I get 2MiB/s with rsync over ssh. I get 8MiB/s with rsync and  rsync-server or scp
<SpookyET> There is a really cool backup script called link-backup. It's written in python. It's very fast and it hashes. It creates a catalog. Puts everything in there. Then it hardlinks snapshot tree to that catalog. So if you rename movies isos and other big files, they will not be transfered again
<SpookyET> http://www.scottlu.com/Content/Link-Backup.html
<SpookyET> It built. You're welcome to try it. man rdup-simple
<kiko-zzz> night wgrant 
<SpookyET> kiko-zzz: night
<SpookyET> wgrant: thank you
<wgrant> SpookyET: No problem.
<SpookyET> wgrant: I'm used to simpler things --> pacman.
<wgrant> SpookyET: How is that simpler?
<wgrant> (I've not used it)
<SpookyET> wgrant: packages are rdup-0.6.0.pkg.tar.gz . simple .tar.gz. files. Making packages for it is very simple.
<SpookyET> One file called PKGBUILD. and one tool called makepkg
<SpookyET> Here's a simple one http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/link-backup/link-backup/PKGBUILD
<SpookyET> a little more complicated firefox 3: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/firefox-spookyet/firefox-spookyet/PKGBUILD
<wgrant> SpookyET: Looks basically like they've merged all Debian control files into one file.
<SpookyET> just shell commands. makes things very simple. no tools upon tools upon tools.
<wgrant> Can one do multiple binaries?
<SpookyET> wgrant: yeah, but it's shell commands as opposed to a makefile, making "rules" even easier
<SpookyET> wgrant: yeah
<wgrant> Makefiles can be treated similarly unless you're doing rather strange stuff...
<SpookyET> Here's rdup http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/rdup/rdup/PKGBUILD
<SpookyET> I like that 99% of the time you can copy the ./configure; make; makeinstall instructions from the developer's site with minimal modification and paste it in the build function
<SpookyET> wgrant: Do you like it?
<persia> Is there an interface to get to the next page of the package list when copying files in a PPA?  Alternately, is there a way to show more than 20 packages?
<wgrant> SpookyET: It's not bad, I must say.
<wgrant> persia: You have to do a search.
<persia> wgrant: Right.  So binary copy of a large PPA to a new distroseries is tricky.  Thanks.
<wgrant> persia: You might be able to specify &batch=somelargenumber on a copy page.
<SpookyET> wgrant: There is another one called conary written in python very similar to pacman. It has a recipe file which is like a PKGBUILD, but with python instead of bash instructions
<SpookyET> It was created by the rpm author
<SpookyET> It's very revolutionary 
<SpookyET> http://www.linux.com/articles/60500
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<wgrant> Why does the search POST it?
<wgrant> I almost did something very bad there.
<SpookyET> ?
<wgrant> SpookyET: Referring to +copy-packages on Launchpad
<persia> wgrant: ?batch=75 doesn't do it.  I'll find another way (or not do the binary copy).
<SpookyET> url hacking?
<wgrant> persia: It doesn't work, right. I suppose it wants POST or something similarly crazy which it shouldn't.
<persia> wgrant: Yeah.  I don't think I want to hack it too much with my use case, nor populate my own PPA to be sufficient volume to cause the issue.
<SpookyET> Does launchpad not accept binaries for security reasons?
<wgrant> SpookyET: That and sanity reasons.
<wgrant> It can be very nasty to troubleshoot issues with binaries if you can't guarantee that they were actually built from that source.
<wgrant> As well as being illegal in the case of the GPL.
<wgrant> Allowing binary uploads removes reproducability.
<wgrant> persia: You could hack it up on staging or dogfood - they're nice and safe.
<wgrant> It might be a good feature to have to copy all binaries from one DistoSeries to the next, rather like inherit-from-parent.py
<wgrant> Everybody will have to do it every 6 months anyway.
<SpookyET> The build servers must be quite busy if people upload firefox oo2.org, etc
<wgrant> SpookyET: There are three for each arch. Not many people upload OOo, and Firefox isn't much of a problem.
<wgrant> Particularly not on the nice fast lpia machines.
<NMR_Techie> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp.  lol  i cant sign my code o conduct
<NMR_Techie> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt yields " no such file or directory" after i enter my passphrase
<spiv> NMR_Techie: do you have UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt in your current working directory?
<spiv> i.e. does it show up in "ls" output?
<Ekushey> persia, do you know if it's possible to change the ubuntu email address or not?
<persia> Ekushey: Why me?  I know it's possible, but couldn't tell you how.
<Ekushey> persia, i asked you cause i don't know anyone on this channel
<wgrant> Ekushey: Your @ubuntu.com email address is generated from your Launchpad username.
<wgrant> Altering your username should update the alias within a few days.
<Ekushey> wget, it's not possible to get a non-LP username email alias?
<wgrant> Ekushey: For some reason, no.
<wgrant> It seems rather limiting, but this is how it is.
<Ekushey> oh ok :(
<NMR_Techie> spiv , yes i do
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> mpt!
<thumper> mpt: I have more questions for you
<thumper> mpt: I'll grab you in an hour or so
<mpt> ok
<wgrant> mpt: Well, that wasn't the solution I was expecting (removal of the help panel). But I guess it works.
<mpt> hhe
 * mpt cnat tpye
<wgrant> mpt: Note that there is a page or two that needs the help tab...
<wgrant> (there's a bug on one of them)
<mpt> There are pages that need help
<mpt> We have a better way to provide that help now
<wgrant> Oh?
<mpt> thumper?
<thumper> mpt: sorry, had to get rid of the in-laws
<thumper> mpt: call?
<mpt> thumper, yep, shall I call you or vice versa?
<thumper> mpt: I'll call you again
<mpt> ok
<huno> hi there, got a couple of projects registered with LP that I'd like to remove, anyone up to help me? :)
<kiko-zzz> huno, yeah, just ask a question (see topic)
<huno> kiko-zzz: alright thx
 * Se7h need beta testers
<bigon> is it possible that a buildd admin have a look at bug #217432
<bigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/217432
<Hobbsee> cprov: ^^ ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: build records never created?
<cprov> Hobbsee: well, IIRC, this is a arch-indep that doesn't build on i386 (go figure) and it's forbidden in P-a-s.
<bigon> yeah
<bigon> infinity said he will build it but never do it
<persia> cprov: There are about 10 packages like that in Debian.  Some ppc, some sparc
<cprov> Hobbsee: soyuz don't support building arch-indep anywhere else than i386
<Hobbsee> true, yes.
 * Hobbsee wonders why it doesn't get blacklisted or something then, until infinity does it
 * bigon wonder why infinity never do it :p
<cprov> yes, you have to *deal* with it for now ... building arch-indep in other archs it in our list, but very near the end :(
<bigon> :(
<cprov> bigon: keep pinging, it's the only think I can suggest, sorry.
<cprov> bigon: well, there is also "Fix the source", but it sounds pretty vague at this point :)
<persia> cprov: For some sources, it's simply not possible.
<cprov> I know.
<idle_> Hi there 
<idle_> I need help with registering new country for Translation of Ubuntu
<idle_> How I can add register new country / language which is not on list 
<idle_> How I can add new country / language which is not on list on launchpad translation ?
<matsubara> danilos: ^
<persia> idle_: People tend to idle here.  No need to repeat yourself so often.
<idle_> sorry
<matsubara> idle_: you can ask a question in http://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta as well.
<idle_> ok , I will check it 
<danilos> idle_: you need an ISO 3166 language code for the country, or ISO 639 code for language first
<idle_> Hi Danilos , I just found that for my langugae ( Montenegrian ) I need to use something like this sr@jekavian
<idle_> Its "jekavica" we use in Montenegro 
<idle_> But donno how to be sure that translation will be implemented in the script
<idle_> and I made request for adding Montenegro code for ISO , like 1 month ago , but still nothing 
<danilos> zdravo idle_ :)
<idle_> Pozdrav :)
<danilos> idle_: anyway, at the moment we don't support language variants (unfortunately)
<danilos> idle_: GNOME Serbian team (which I am a leader of :) has started Serbian Jekavian translations earlier in GNOME directly, though
<idle_> ok , but still I can register ME ? 
<idle_> aha
<danilos> idle_: ME should be among the countries
<idle_> Not yet :(
<danilos> idle_: I've added both Serbia and Montenegro once they split up
<idle_> I'm still not able to see Montenegro
<danilos> idle_: where are you looking? (i.e. we have it internally in Launchpad country table, and it's shown that Serbian is spoken in Montenegro: https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/sr)
<danilos> idle_: you can also see locale (one I created a few years back as Jekavian one) on your system as /usr/share/i18n/locales/sr_ME
<idle_> I understand , but for example there is Bosnian ( but still register under Serbian ) 
<thekorn> hi, is it just me, or is the codebrowse (bazaar.launchpad.net) down today?
<Peng> code.lp seems slow too.
<Peng> ish
<Peng> And yeah, codebrowse seems down.
<beuno> abentley, can you restart Loggerhead on LP?
<abentley> beuno: No, I'm not empowered to do that.
<beuno> argh, mwhudson_ won't be up for a few hours...  who else can do that?
<abentley> I could ask mthaddon for you, I guess.
<beuno> well, for me and for the rest of the people trying to get in...  :)
<mthaddon> will restart codebrowse (just got an alert about it)
<beuno> thanks mthaddon 
<beuno> I hope the latest changes done to it will make this less frequent...
<mthaddon> me too :)
<abentley> mwhudson_ seems very positive about those changes.
<mthaddon> ok, should be back now
<beuno> the new branch uses 1/6th of the RAM, so that should help
<thekorn> hmm, Loggerhead seems to be down for me again
<tseliot> kiko: Is what I asked here doable? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/35794
<mrevell> Meeting time in #launchpad-meeting!
<nDuff> Re the initial/provisional OpenID support -- is that provider-only or consumer as well?
<nDuff> ...hrm, provider-only.
 * nDuff (with his 2-factor authentication token and browser plugin tracking OpenID status and preventing spoofing) is disappointed.
<beuno> nDuff, AFAIK, LP doesn't accept OpenID yet
<beuno> so only provider
<doctormo> I'm having serious issues with openid and launchpad, it seems that every https request just brings back the "Launchpad Login Service" welcome page, even when I follow to openid 2.0 proc
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Soyuz will be going down from 22:00 UTC to 00:00 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Soyuz will be going down from 22:00 UTC to 03:00 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Falken> Hi, quick question, host can I link to another bug in a comment , in a classy way ?
<Falken> something like [[http://launchpad.net/stuff|bug #3333]] should work ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3333 in malone "BugTaskSearchParams + IBugTarget.searchTasks == IConfusion" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3333
<Falken> arf
<mwhudson> Falken: 'bug 3333' will become a link to the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3333 in malone "BugTaskSearchParams + IBugTarget.searchTasks == IConfusion" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3333
<mwhudson> ubottu: shut it, you
<ubottu> Factoid shut it, you not found
<mwhudson> :)
<doctormo> let me know when jamesh comes in
<Falken> oh great ! as simple as this
<Falken> thank you mwhudson
<mwhudson> :)
<mwhudson> there's no other markup done to speak of
<mwhudson> (well, i think cves might get linkified too)
<Peng> Why doesn't bazaar.lp offer https?
<Peng> Sure, there's bzr+ssh, but when the rest of the site uses https, why not?
<lifeless> Peng: its a performance bug that the entire lp site uses https
<Peng> Heh.
<lifeless> Peng: we'd like to make it https for security related content, and http for other things, to be faster
<persia> lifeless: Why is that hard?
<lifeless> persia: I didn't say anything about difficulty :)
<Peng> I like it erring on the side of security.
<beuno> viewing people's LP user page in https is useful to get their SSH and GPG keys
<lifeless> Peng: indeed, and so do I. However, let me hit a bug - 1 minute
<lifeless> 15 seconds to render https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/240504, from an existing browser session (so I have css and javascript already in memory)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240504 in loggerhead "Should not generate revisioned URLs unless specifically needed (dup-of: 187205)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187205 in loggerhead "Ability to view changes by specifying path/revno combination" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Peng> Loggerhead's slowness has to do with https?
<lifeless> Peng: I'm talking about launchpad, not lh
<lifeless> Peng: it was just a lh bug I used to demo
<Peng> Oh.
<lifeless> beuno: right, not all things are candidates to be http
<Peng> Still, why no https for bazaar.launchpad.net?
<lifeless> beuno: but should the projects listing really be https?
<lifeless> Peng: well, I guess we could, but why? 
<mwhudson> Peng: all branches served by LH are publically available, what would be the point?
<mwhudson> apart from annoying all of us with 300ms ping to london
<Peng> The main point would be "everything else uses https".
<elmo> mwhudson: authentication for free
<beuno> lifeless, not if it consumes more resources, no. It's nice to know there aren't any man-in-the-middle attacks on LP though
<Peng> Also, a mitm against a bzr repo would be a problem.
<elmo> well, for very dubious/broken values of 'free'
<Peng> (Though bzr doesn't verify ssl certs anyway, ideally it would.)
<lifeless> elmo: and dubious values of authentication
<mwhudson> elmo: errrrr
<mwhudson> L*H* not L*P*
<elmo> oh, LH
<elmo> meh
<mwhudson> but well yes, not free
<mwhudson> we should make all the foundations team move to .au or .nz for a while
<elmo> or hackberry
<mwhudson> a 10000 km data centre move can't be that hard, can it?
<lifeless> its probably easier to buy a single machine here
<lifeless> but its unfair to some users
<lifeless> so - I propose MoonCentre
<lifeless> to be approximately as hard for everyone.
<lifeless> might be a bit of a commute for elmo 
#launchpad 2008-06-20
<mathiaz> lifeless: hi
<lifeless> thumper: ping
<thumper> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> hi
<thumper> please excuse my dodgy internet right now
<lifeless> so, thumper, mathiaz wants to work with mysql using lp merge requests
<thumper> I have gnomes under the house wiggling wires
<lifeless> but with packaging
<lifeless> mathiaz: there are two sorts of merges, complete merges and partial, or cherrypick merges
<mathiaz> right - I'm trying to figure out what kind of workflow can be put in place
<lifeless> mathiaz: lp only supports complete merges (AFAIK) in its web UI today
<lifeless> mathiaz: pulling a thread out of a loom is a cherrypick (because you don't want the stuff in the threads under it)
<thumper> package branches will hopefully be coming before christmas
<mathiaz> lifeless: ok - so it seems that bzr-loom is a good option even though I cannot use the merge request UI from launchpad for now
<thumper> :)
<mathiaz> lifeless: but I still can send a request with the send command to the mysql developer
<thumper> mathiaz: you can push looms to Launchpad
<mathiaz> lifeless: and host my looms to LP
<lifeless> thumper: this isn't a package branch question so much as a 'support looms more deeply; and support cherrypick merge requests'
<thumper> lifeless: ah, ok
<lifeless> mathiaz: yes, with send is good
<lifeless> thumper: which is why I grabbed you - I know the package branch plan; don't know of the other two enough to advise people
<thumper> right
<thumper> supporting looms more deeply in the UI is something of a wishlist request right now
<mathiaz> thumper: what's the package branch thingy ?
<lifeless> mathiaz: james_w's work
<thumper> mathiaz: it is branches that are more about packing upstreams rather than patches for upstreams
<mathiaz> ok 
<lifeless> s/packing/packaging/, to save thumper some embarrasment :P
<thumper> yeah, typo
<lifeless> (some upstreams might like being packed; most would object I think)
<mathiaz> so my plan for mysql-server is that I'll branch mysql-server/5.0, then use looms to create one thread for each patch in debian/patches/
<lifeless> mathiaz: yup, thats how its intended to work
<mathiaz> and then create another thread with the debian/ directory that contains the packaging only stuff
<mathiaz> lifeless: is the order of creation important ?
<mathiaz> lifeless: ie should I first apply the patches or first create the debian/ directory ?
<lifeless> mathiaz: looms are optimised for a stack, but you can insert into the stack at any point
<lifeless> so you start with a thread called (say) upstream
<lifeless> and thats the 5.0 branch
<lifeless> then you can create debian, and plonk the debian contents there
<lifeless> and you can create a thread between 5.0 and debian
<lifeless> and so on
<mathiaz> lifeless: ok. so start with the packaging bits and then the patches/ specific to debian
<lifeless> mathiaz: well, any order is fine is what I'm saying, as long as you start with upstream :)
<mathiaz> lifeless: ok - and to get the upstream, I just bzr branch lp:~mysql-server/5.0
<mathiaz> lifeless: ?
<mathiaz> lifeless: I don't the bzr-loom plugin installed yet
<lifeless> install the plugin
<mathiaz> lifeless: as there isn't a package yet
<lifeless> bzr branch lp:~mysql-server/5.0; cd 5.0; bzr nick 5.0; bzr loomify
<lifeless> mathiaz: hmm, I could swear it's packaged
<lifeless> mathiaz: anyhow, bzr branch lp:bzr-loom ~/.bazaar/plugins/loom
<wgrant> !info loom hardy
<ubottu> Package loom does not exist in hardy
<wgrant> !info bzr=loom hardy
<ubottu> Package bzrloom does not exist in hardy
<mathiaz> lifeless: there is a debian/ branch in lp
<wgrant> !info bzr-loom hardy
<ubottu> Package bzr-loom does not exist in hardy
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> !info bzr-loom intrepid
<ubottu> Package bzr-loom does not exist in intrepid
<mathiaz> it seems that it's in debian but hasn't made to ubuntu yet
 * lifeless hands wgrant apt-cache madison
<wgrant> lifeless: rmadison is rather more useful for that.
<wgrant> As it allows one to see more than one's own distroseries.
<wgrant> Without having Intrepid sources.list lines.
<mathiaz> lifeless: ok thanks - I'll install the loom plugin before branching mysql-server/5.0
<lifeless> wgrant: well, to each their own
<wgrant> Can loomless clients read loom branches?
<mwhudson_> wgrant: no
<lifeless> wgrant: loom is a new branch object type
<wgrant> So we probably want to backport bzr-loom to everywhere possible once it's in Intrepid.
<mathiaz> lifeless: If I want to create a local repository before branching mysql-server/5.0, which options should I use ?
<mathiaz> lifeless: for bzr init-repo
<lifeless> none
<mathiaz> lifeless: but it makes sense to create a repo ?
<lifeless> sure (though you likely will only have one branch using a loom)
<lifeless> (though for backports etc you may want more)
<mathiaz> lifeless: well - we usually have a branch per release
<lifeless> mathiaz: sure, repo it up then
<mathiaz> lifeless: for apparmor, there is ubuntu, ubuntu-gutsy and ubuntu-hardy
<mathiaz> lifeless: ok - thanks for your help
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Odd_Bloke> Is it possible to get information out of LP without screen-scraping?
<beuno> Odd_Bloke, +text for bugs
<beuno> what information are you looking to extract?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: There is python-launchpad-bugs, and there's meant to be a nice complete API within a couple of months.
<Odd_Bloke> beuno: I dunno, someone was just talking about having to screen scrape and I was wondering if they were right.
<wgrant> Very probably.
<wgrant> python-launchpad-bugs screenscrapes for its writable backend, I believe.
<wgrant> Hah, I see that BitKeeper is still using a MySQL quote on their comparisons page (which is ridiculous in itself).
<beuno> so...  is it expected that LP shows the help in the footer?
<beuno> and that I can't expand information on the right side?
<beuno> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~beuno/loggerhead/zpt.cleaner_urls specifically
 * beuno pokes kiko 
<wgrant> beuno: I believe that mpt removed the help tab last night (at least he said so on one of my bugs)
<wgrant> That's a slightly odd place to put the help, however.
<beuno> yes, although, you don't really see it if you don't scroll down, so I guess if it's going to be misplaced, it's a good place to put it  :p
<wgrant> It looks like the CSS was removed, or something odd like that.
<wgrant> As the div seems intact.
<kiko> beuno, no, something's wrong.
<kiko> mthaddon, ^^^
<mthaddon> kiko, let me re roll out the edge reverted code to the apache server
<wgrant> beuno: You mean you can't expand the portlets on the left?
<wgrant> I can't see anything on the right to be expandable, though the portlets aren't.
<kiko> mthaddon, gotcha.
<beuno> wgrant, not sure what a portlet is, but those grey thingies that expand
<beuno> javascript errors and all that
<mthaddon> beuno, try now
<wgrant> beuno: That's a portlet.
<wgrant> It works.
<kiko> mthaddon, thanks. something to note in the rollout procedure?
<mthaddon> kiko, just that I forgot to re-roll back to the apache server - sorry
<kiko> no problemo
<wgrant> Is +icing served directly by Apache, so gets out of sync?
<kiko> yeah
<beuno> mthaddon, fixed, thanks
<wgrant> A good idea.
<mthaddon> because we want it to be static (served faster)
<mthaddon> beuno, cool - sorry about that
<kiko> mthaddon, I think this is what mars and tom b. were trying to diagnose in our previous rollout.
<mthaddon> kiko, I'll have a think about ways to ensure we always rollout to the apache server when we do a CP
<kiko> cool.
<mthaddon> kiko, maybe just a script that checks if the app servers and apache servers get out of sync with bzr revnos would do it
<kiko> yeah, that actually sounds like the best idea -- can you easily differentiate between edge, lpnet and staging?
<mthaddon> yep
<beuno> or revids, revnos can be a bit elusive
<beuno> :)
<beuno> (probably not with pqm though)
<kiko> mthaddon, beuno has a good point because of cherry-picks.
<kiko> mthaddon, i.e. if you have edge version 4+1 cherry pick you can't tell it apart from RF version 5
<mthaddon> true
<mthaddon> ok, I'm out of here - have a good one
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<leoquant> morning mpt
<mpt> wgrant, every time someone needs to learn what a "portlet" is, an angel loses its wings
<wgrant> mpt: How *do* you do that?
<wgrant> I only unlocked my screen about 2 minutes ago.
<wgrant> After being gone for 6 hours.
<asac> i have a launchpad branch synched from SVN and have another branch i synched using bzr-svn ... now i want to merge the bzr-svn branch on top of the other, but merge complains that the repository formats are incompatible :(
<asac> rick-root-pack vs. pack-0.92
<asac> any way i can get bzr-svn use pack-0.92? or do i need to request a sync in launchpad to get that format
<asac> ?
<jelmer> asac: you'll only be able to merge if you upgrade the pack-0.92 branch to rich-root-pack
<asac> jelmer: unfortunately thats not an option because that pack-0.92 branch is auto synched on launchpad
<asac> its lp:network-manager
<wgrant> I tried to do the same thing using bzr-rebase some months ago, but gave up.
<jelmer> asac: you can create your own copy of lp:network-manager and upgrade that
<asac> jelmer: but thats a dead end :)
<asac> i dont want to upgrade that branch everytime i want to merge in a new snapshot
<asac> jelmer: maybe i can make bzr-svn use a different branch format that is compatible?
<jelmer> asac: rich-root-pack will probably become the default bzr format in the next release of bzr ni favor of pack-0.92
<asac> e.g. an older one?
<asac> jelmer: but when will launchpad branches get upgraded?
<jelmer> asac: bzr-svn uses rich-root-pack for a reason, it doesn't work with pack-0.92
<jelmer> asac: not sure, maybe the lp folks can say (I'm just a bzr developer, not related to lp)
<asac> but i used something else before :) ... just wondered if that old format is "more" compatible
<laga> <rant> bzr is full of crack for changing the repo formats all the time </rant>
<jelmer> laga: we're just more vocal about it. A lot of other vcs'es will upgrade your repository silently
<jelmer> asac: afaik not
<asac> mwhudson__: lifeless: ^^ any idea?
<jelmer> abentley: hi
<asac> mwhudson__: lifeless: maybe we can upgrade the lp:network-manager branch to use rich-root-pack ?
<mwhudson__> you can pull from packs to rich-root-pack
<mwhudson__> but i am not here
<asac> mwhudson__: ok. have fun
<asac> ill play around in the meantime
<jelmer> asac: why are you interested in upgrading to the same format as lp:network-manager, btw?
<jelmer> if that's a vcs-import, you can't push to it anyway
<asac> jelmer: i am not interested in upgrading to the same format, but to upgrade lp:network-manager
<asac> jelmer: thats why i cant upgrade network-manager to locally ... i would ahve to do that everytime i want to get a new snapshot from it
<jelmer> asac: merging from a pack-0.92 (e.g. lp:network-manager) into a rich-root-pack branch happens on the fly
<jelmer> no need to have a local upgraded copy of lp:network-manager
<jelmer> asac: mixing the use of bzr-svn and vcs-imports will be problematic though
<jelmer> asac: you may want to use the GNOME bzr mirror instead (http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/), which was made with bzr-svn
<asac> jelmer: ok. here is the point. i have a svn branch that has debian/ only in svn.debian.org
<asac> i want to convince the debian developer to join forces by moving this work to launchpad
<asac> so we can share the branch
<asac> however, the branches should be "full-source" branches
<asac> so to start with i wanted to take the network-manager branch and merge the debian/ directory only branch on top of that :)
<jelmer> asac: in that case, you may indeed want to use the bzr-mirror.gnome.org copy of network-manager
<jelmer> that should work as you would expect, no format issues involved
<asac> jelmer: yeah. major point about doing that is that i already have branches with lot of work based on the lp: branch
<asac> but anyway thanks for the hint about bzr-mirror.gnome.org
<asac> didnt know abut that
<asac> jelmer: are the branches done in a "smart" fashion on bzr-mirror.gnome.org?
<asac> jelmer: using that thing just worked. now i have to figure what to do about my legacy work here :/
<jelmer> asac: smart as in automated? yes
<asac> jelmer: i mean smart in that bzr knows about the branch relation :)
<jelmer> asac: It knows about the relation between branches imported using bzr-svn
<jelmer> hmm, somebody should mass-register the bzr-mirror branches in Launchpad
<asac> jelmer: yeah!
<asac> ill do that for NM now :)
<asac> ...NETWORKMANAGER_0_6_0_RELEASE$ bzr merge ../trunk/
<asac> doesnt complain about not common parent
<asac> great
<Toftegaard> I'm trying to download the xorg-edgers-live-test from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/xorg-pkg-tools/files.
<Toftegaard> Any idea why it isnt working?
<Hobbsee> mpt: THE SKY IS FALLING!!!
<mpt> hwuh?
<Hobbsee> Please try again
<Hobbsee> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Hobbsee> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
 * Peng bursts out laughing.
<Hobbsee> Thanks for your patience.
<Hobbsee> mpt: THE SKY IS STILL FALLING!!!  Search for large poles to hold it up!
<mpt> Large pole? ... Would a long pointy stick do?
<Hobbsee> mpt: there's only one Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<Hobbsee> mpt: if you're going to be able to hold the sky up with it, go ahead.
<mpt> That's a shame, we really need two for the sky
<mpt> Ask kiko, he knows more about this than I do
<Hobbsee> Toftegaard: seems to work?
<Toftegaard> Yep Thanks!
<Hobbsee> mpt: okay, sky has stopped falling now.  
<mpt> that's good
<Toftegaard> good luck with the falling sky. 
<abentley> jelmer: hi
<kiko> Hobbsee, hmm, weird. mpt, can you ask herb to look into this when he's up? I'm outta here
<Hobbsee> kiko: herb?  under that nick?  OK.
<Hobbsee> oh, that was to mpt.  never mind.
<kiko> Hobbsee, you can ask too -- to him or to mtomhaddon.
<mpt> kiko, but it's working now
<kiko> mpt, yes, but we should know why it wasn't a minute ago.
<mpt> ok
<kiko> mpt, btw, cprov bets that your branch is the one causing failures on apa-logs
<kiko> you should talk to him
<cprov> mpt: #lp-code
<jelmer> abentley: I was going to ask about mass-registering the GNOME bzr mirror branches on lp but thumper and mwhudson already indicated they liked the idea
<abentley> jelmer: okay.
<jelmer> abentley: Somewhat related to that - are you aware of some way to override the registrant name when registering a branch using Launchpads XML/RPC API?
<abentley> No, I'm entirely ignorant about the API stuff.
<jelmer> I'd like to set the registrant to "gnome-bzr-mirror" to avoid myself being the registrant of all these branches
<kiko> jelmer, or use ~registry
<jelmer> abentley: Do you know who I should talk to about it ?
<abentley> jelmer: thumper, mwhudson_ or jml might know.
<jelmer> abentley: thanks
<jelmer> all asleep probably though :-/
<seyed-mehdi> hi everyone,
<seyed-mehdi> I can't open any https pages. can anyone please help ?
<lamalex> Can I delete a series?
<seyed-mehdi> any suggestion ?
<Hobbsee> seyed-mehdi: please don't repeat questions in multple channels simultaneously.
<seyed-mehdi> Hobbsee: but im searching for solution . so what can I do ? just stop asking and going on with problem ?
<Hobbsee> ah, not quite simultaneous.
<Hobbsee> seyed-mehdi: for a start, mentioning *which* https pages you can't open
<seyed-mehdi> Hobbsee: ANY https, such az https://addons.mozilla.org and others
<Hobbsee> in which case, it's not a launchpad problem, and not relevant to this channel.
<persia> Oh. That's clearly not a launchpad issue then.
<lamalex> So does anyone know how I can delete a series?
<persia> lamalex: Nobody actively responding right now (and there's only one person here who didn't see when you asked before).  You might wait some more, or if it takes too long, ask a question on launchpad.
<lamalex> thanks
<SpookyET> hi
<mpt> herb, from about 1228 to about 1230 UTC, for multiple people, <http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/xorg-pkg-tools/files> returned a "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server" error. kiko would like you to investigate why this happened.
<mpt> <kiko> Hobbsee, hmm, weird. mpt, can you ask herb to look into this when he's up? I'm outta here
<herb> mpt: ok
<mpt> thanks
<dgmorales_> Hello,I've just tried to browse the code for lp:mailman, but "there was a problem connecting to the Lanchpad Server" ...
<dgmorales_> posting here as asked on the error message
<beuno> dgmorales_, it's been slow since yesterday, and AFAIK, they're working on it. Give it a few more tries and it will stick eventually  :)
<dgmorales_> ok, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> herb: ^ another victim, then.
<asac> jelmer: can you remove your -applet branch so i can create one in the realm of ~network-manager team?
<asac> jelmer: launchpad doesnt allow me to mirror it twice ;)
<jelmer> it should be possible to have two branches with the same name but a different owner
<jelmer> what url are you trying to push to?
<asac> jelmer: no it doesnt work
<asac> jelmer: please delete your branch
<asac> launchpad tries to be smart and it always directs to your branch
<asac> when i want to use the bzr-mirror one
<jelmer> my branch is a registration of the bzr-mirror one
<asac> jelmer: alternatively i can add you to network-manager team and you change ownership
<asac> then i can drop you again :)
<jelmer> asac: you should in either case be able to push to lp:~network-manager/network-manager/branch-name
<asac> jelmer: i can push there
<asac> jelmer: please drop your sync branch
<asac> i cannot create a second mirrored branch from the same source :)
<asac> and i want that main mirror branch not to live in ~user realm :)
<asac> try to create a new mirrored branch for  http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/NetworkManager/trunk in the network-manager product and you'll see what i mean
<jelmer> asac: We'll hopefully change the registrant of all those branches to "gnome-bzr-mirror" soon
<jelmer> once Launchpad allows it
<asac> jelmer: yes. but still for now ;)
<jelmer> asac: What's the problem with the current situation? I'm just the registrant of that branch, not the owner
<asac> jelmer: its ~jelmer
<jelmer> asac: Yes, that's because I registered the URL, not because I'm the owner
<jelmer> It's a mirrored branch, nobody can modify the copy on launchpad anyway
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> doesnt look nice. but well
<asac> not sure why you insist on keeping it ;)
<asac> i cannot change branch description and so on 
<jelmer> I can't actually change it right here
<asac> jelmer: you can delete it 
<jelmer> asac: I mean, there is no lp XML-RPC for deleting branches, only for registering them
<jelmer> asac: and I don't have access to the LP web UI from here
<jelmer> I'll happily change it once I do
<asac> jelmer: you can hit "delete branch" on the left
<asac> jelmer: not access to LP web UI?
<asac> i mean you can reach XML-RPC ... how cant you have Web UI?
<jelmer> asac: I'm on a VT100 and w3m doesn't appear to like lp's cookies :-(
<asac> jelmer: elinks works
<jelmer> links didn't but I'll give elinks a try
<asac> err even w3m works
<asac> i can happily "delete branch" :)
<asac> in w3m
<jelmer> I can't get past the login
<asac> start X ;)
<jelmer> it just redirects me to the same login page
<jelmer> uhm, X is not going to work on a dumb terminal :-)
<jelmer> I'll be home in a few hours I can delete it then
<asac> jelmer: cool
<jelmer> I still think the point is moot, but anyway
<asac> just remember ;)
<jelmer> asac: ah, you're right
<jelmer> elinks is less pedantic than w3m
<asac> :)
<asac> jelmer: what w3m versin are you running?
<jelmer> asac: fixed
<jelmer> 0.5.1+cvs-1.968
<asac> jelmer: most likely a regression then
<jelmer> yeah, probably
<asac> thanks. now i am happy again ;)
<asac> lets see when it gets scanned ;)
 * jelmer doesn't hope there won't be more people requesting a change of registrant.. 
<jelmer> any lp folks about?
<asac> hehe
<jelmer> Either the registrant shouldn't matter or lp should allow the same URL to be registered more than once
<asac> well. i am probably the one of the more concerned in ubuntu about synched branches ;)
<jelmer> asac: just curious though - why does the registrant matter?
<asac> jelmer: otherwise i cannot edit branch details
<asac> jelmer: and if its in an unauthorized user account it can just be deleted which is painful
<asac> it might not be deleted physically, but virtually its gone and you have to figure what source the mirror was from
<jelmer> asac: Hmm, so changing the registrant to "gnome-bzr-mirror" wouldn't help either then?
<asac> jelmer: it would as long as people trust gnome-bzr-mirror ;)
<asac> but having a team is probably better to accumulate trust over time than individual users
<asac> so yes. i could live with that
<jelmer> asac: but you still wouldn't have the ability to change the branch details then
<asac> right. 
<asac> for me having the "delete" issue is more important. the branch details should be properly maintained in the upstream bzr repo
<asac> or the gnome-bzr-mirror team should offer to update the details
<asac> e.g. by bug report
<jelmer> asac: hmm, that'd be more complicated than I'd like
<asac> jelmer: right. anyway if its in a team its ok :)
<asac> unless the team becomes untrusted for whatever reason.
<jelmer> well, it includes the person behind bzr-mirror.gnome.org
<asac> jelmer: sure. but that looks pretty trustworthy judging from the domain :)
<jelmer> hmm, guess I could've just changed the owner to the team then
<asac> jelmer: yes. if you do that for every sync branch registered itw ould be a good start :)
<jelmer> asac: That was the idea, but the Launchpad UI doesn't allow that yet
<jelmer> and I don't feel like manually updating the owner of ~100 branches
<asac> what is important is that i lives in ~gnome-bzr-mirror and not ~jelmer :)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> jelmer: yeah. you should have thought about that before :-D
<asac> but well ... maybe launchpad team can help?
<jelmer> asac: I really don't see the issue there given that I am a member of gnome-bzr-mirror
<jelmer> yes, it's not ideal but hopefully that'll be fixable soon
<asac> jelmer: it is not about you in person ... its just that its good to have a line in the long run
<asac> jelmer: its not an important issue. i have what i want for now and in the end we should go for gnome-bzr-mirror ... or even allow multiple virtual instances of the same mirror branch
<asac> now i just have to figure how to migrate my work done on the old branch to this new one
<asac> :)
<asac> i have the feeling that this will end up being just one monolithic commit for what i have done so far :/
<jelmer> asac: if your old branch was based on the vcs-improts copy you'll have to use diff+patch
<asac> yeah i understand that. i hoped for something smarter :(
<jelmer> the rebase plugin has an open bug about allowing this
<asac> jelmer: is there a workaround to overcome current rebase issue?
<jelmer> asac: s/bug/wishlist
<asac> but i doubt that it will work as i merged multiple times to get latest snapshot
<jelmer> asac: no, there's no workaround - it's just missing functionality
<jelmer> asac: merge won't work either - the file ids don't match
<asac> jelmer: all this wouldnt be painful if bzr merge would have a feature that would allow me to automatically use the cherry-picked commit message
<jelmer> asac: it's not just that - cherrypicking will break as well
<jelmer> because bzr won't recognize that the two files with the same path in both branches are the same file
<asac> jelmer: if i merge -cREV1 ?
<asac> sure?
<asac> hmm
<jelmer> yeah, I'm pretty sure about this
<asac> how demotivating :(
<jelmer> implementing a workaround around a similar issue in bzr-svn (upgrading the mapping scheme) took ages
<doctormo> is jamesh or flacoste here?
<doctormo> I'm wondering about how I can get user information (attributes) when people logon using openid. So far i'd have to make http requests and skim details.
<doctormo> Infact if anyone here knows of methods to use with launchpad to get public data in xml or some striped down way. do let me know
<RzR> hi
<RzR> how long could it take to "scan" a bzr branch ?
<beuno> RzR, usually, minutes. In some ocasions, it can take a couple of hours, if any big imports are going on
<beuno> from the looks of it, something is going on at the moment  :)
<RzR> lp:~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu 		0 New 	2008-06-20 18:26:54 CEST 2 hours 10 minutes ago 	This branch has not been scanned yet.
<beuno> I'd give it a while longer, it'll catch up
<RzR> ok
<RzR> BTW, I deleted a branch and created one w/ the same name, is it a problem ?
<beuno> it shouldn't, but I'm just guessing
<db-keen> I have a feature request for Launchpad, should I register a blueprint, or ask here, or what?
<db-keen> ah well, here goes: Launchpad allows an arbitrary email address for bug reporting, why not allow an arbitrary URL as well, for bug tracking services not known to launchpad? For that matter, it's easier to paste a URL and have launchpad figure out if it's familiar with the service than trying to find it in that long list.
<bialix> hi, I have a question: how can I create new super-project at Launchpad?
<RzR> db-keen: blueprint is best IMHO
<matsubara> bialix: Ask in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad. Provide the URLs to the projects you want to include under the super-project
<bialix> ok
<RzR> beuno: It's done now took 2 hours or so :)
<beuno> RzR, it's usually faster, but I'm glad it's done
<bdmurray> Is there a problem w/ code.launchpad.net?  I got an e-mail about a branch change about an hour after the fact
<RzR> same for me
<bdmurray> I think the web page was slow to update too
<RzR> some overload probally
#launchpad 2008-06-21
<kostmo> i can't seem to get uploaded packages to show up on my PPA page
<kostmo> dput executes without any error messages
<cody-somerville> What exactly are you executing?
<kostmo> dput my-ppa pyrocket_0.5_source.changes
<kostmo> this is right after I run 'debuild -S -sa'
<kostmo> 'pyrocket' is the name of my package
<wgrant> kostmo: They should on't appear every 5 or 10 minutes. Do you get an email about it?
<kostmo> I never received an e-mail, though I expected one.  I ran dput last night.
<wgrant> kostmo: Was your package appropriately signed, with a key associated with your Launchpad account?
<kostmo> it was.  I went through the business of adding and verifying a GPG key to my Launchpad acct., and debuild did prompt me for my passphrase to sign the package.
<kostmo> nothing with "ppa" or "ubuntu" in my spam folder either
<wgrant> kostmo: To which directory on the FTP server were you uploading?
<kostmo> my .dput.cf file has a line that says: incoming = ~kostmo/ubuntu/
<wgrant> OK, so that should be fine...
<kostmo> The last two lines that dput says are: (1) Successfully uploaded packages. , and (2) Not running dinstall.
<wgrant> Right, but dput doesn't do much - it merely uploads something to an FTP server.
<wgrant> Can you pastebin your unsigned .changes? It needs to be unsigned, as a signed one is dangerous.
<wgrant> There are only a couple of reasons for it to not email you.
<kostmo> ok, so I should run 'debuild -sa' without the '-S'?
<wgrant> No, you need the -S.
<wgrant> S is for source-only.
<wgrant> debuild -S -Sa -us -uc
<wgrant> (us == unsigned source, uc == unsigned .changes)
<wgrant> Er, -sa
<wgrant> Not -Sa
<kostmo> Format: 1.7
<kostmo> Date: Sun, 17 Feb 2008 02:30:26 -0500
<kostmo> Source: pyrocket
<kostmo> Architecture: source
<kostmo> Version: 0.5
<kostmo> Distribution: unstable
<kostmo> Urgency: low
<kostmo> Maintainer: Karl Ostmo <kostmo@gmail.com>
<kostmo> Changed-By: Karl Ostmo <kostmo@lapster>
<kostmo> Changes: 
<kostmo>  pyrocket (0.5) unstable; urgency=low
<kostmo>  .
<kostmo>    * Initial release.
<kostmo> Files: 
<kostmo>  ff3937811f2941b997d769d7349bddd8 152 games optional pyrocket_0.5.dsc
<kostmo>  d607386c1f38bf6b3e5123e177d6ff4b 61990 games optional pyrocket_0.5.tar.gz
<wgrant> !paste | kostmo 
<ubottu> kostmo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wgrant> That Changed-By is bogus.
<wgrant> That might be it.
<wgrant> Use a proper email address in the changelog
<wgrant> Though, hmm, I've seen uploads like that before.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> The distribution is wrong.
<wgrant> It needs to be an Ubuntu release.
<eMxyzptlk> hey guys, how to add a new distro to the page https://code.launchpad.net/distros ??
<cody-somerville> eMxyzptlk, you can't
<wgrant> eMxyzptlk: Your best bet is probably to ask a question at the Launchpad Answers URL in the topic.
<eMxyzptlk> wgrant, ah ok
<eMxyzptlk> Thx
<wgrant> Only Launchpad Admins can do it.
<eMxyzptlk> Okay well I try to ask a question...
<eMxyzptlk> We already set up a project
<eMxyzptlk> for it on LP
<kostmo> wgrant: thanks, I'll change the Distribution line and see what happens
<wgrant> kostmo: Change it in the changelog.
<kostmo> should I change the word 'unstable' to 'hardy'?  My ppa only lists repositories for 'intrepid'
<wgrant> kostmo: If you want it to go to Hardy, change it to hardy.
<kostmo> ok, I changed the distribution name to 'hardy' and the e-mail address from 'kostmo@lapster' to 'kostmo@gmail.com'.  Waiting for a confirmation e-mail.  Is it the e-mail that should take 5+ minutes, or just showing up in the PPA list?
<eMxyzptlk> Okay question added https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/36900
<wgrant> kostmo: They should occur simultaneously.
<kostmo> ok, 'cause I read in https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart that it could take up to twenty minutes... so I could be waiting that long for the email
<wgrant> kostmo: It could take up to 20 minutes for it to appear on ppa.launchpad.net.
<kostmo> right, but did you say that appearing there is simultaneous with the confirmation e-mail?
<wgrant> kostmo: Appearing on your PPA page, ie. https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive, is different from appearing on ppa.launchpad.net.
<kostmo> ok
<kostmo> looks like there's a tilde there rather than a +; https://launchpad.net/~kostmo/+archive
<wgrant> kostmo: /people/+me redirects to ~yourusername
<kostmo> ah ic that's a literal "me" -- i wasn't supposed to change it
<wgrant> Correct.
<kostmo> ok well anyway -- still no confirmation e-mail -- i suspect it would be here by now if it was going to work
<wgrant> kostmo: Right, we'll have to wait for somebody with access to the logs on the PPA server.
<wgrant> cprov: ^^
<kostmo> another thing - I'm getting some warnings when I run "dbuild", such as "dpkg-source: warning: unknown information field 'Package'..."
<kostmo> though when I use "dpkg -b" to make my binary, it results in a perfectly installable .deb package
<kostmo> I'm concerned that these warnings might have something to do with this upload problem, though dput tells me that the upload has taken place
<wgrant> As I said earlier, dput does nothing but verify the signature on the .dsc and .changes, and upload them to an FTP server.
<kostmo> would this type of warning be something that this 'confirmation e-mail' reports back to me?  Or will it silently fail?
<wgrant> I only know of two circumstances in which it will fail to even send an email - an invalid signature (or a signature by a key unknown to Launchpad), or an invalid maintainer address.
<kostmo> well, Launchpad says that I have an active key "1024D/93D6AA97", and I've been running "debuild -S -sa -k93D6AA97"
<kostmo> which prompts me for my passphrase, then "dput" later says 'gpg: Good signature from "Karl Ostmo <kostmo@gmail.com>"'
<wgrant> Right, so it's probably another problem.
<kostmo> alright... I can leave my xchat window open in case someone with PPA server log access drops in... but I have to take off in an hour
<kostmo> is there a board I can post on with this problem?
<wgrant> kostmo: You could ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz
<cprov> kostmo: how are you building your source package, you changesfile is broken -> Unable to find mandatory field 'binary' in the changes file.
<wgrant> Aha, that will be from the dpkg-source 'Package' error.
<wgrant> kostmo: Can you please pastebin (not paste here) your debian/control?
<cprov> I doubt `debuild -S` would pass thoughtthis control file w/o a warning
<kostmo> there were warnings for sure
<wgrant> cprov: Shouldn't it email in that case, as long as the sig is valid and there's a maintainer?
<cprov> wgrant: changesfile is unparsable, since it lacks mandatory fields, we can't to much in such cases
<wgrant> cprov: OK, so this needs that feature where rejected uploads are displays somewhere on launchpad.net.
<wgrant> *displayed
<cprov> wgrant: the plan for 3.0 is do to such basic checks before finishing the ftp/scp session
<wgrant> cprov: That would be even better.
<cprov> wgrant: so dput will 'know
<cprov> if something is horribly broken 
<kostmo> ok, I used the pastebin thingy to upload my 'control' file
<kostmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21709/
<cprov> no binaries ?
<wgrant> Wow. That's broken.
<wgrant> Only one paragraph, and a Version field.
<wgrant> kostmo: You need another linefeed before the Package field, and you need to drop the Version field.
<wgrant> And your description needs to be split into 80-character lines.
<wgrant> And I would have thought that lintian would have picked all of this up.
<kostmo> yeah lintian complained too, but since dpkg -b worked, and since I didn't get any e-mail confirmation, I wasn't sure it was actually an issue
<wgrant> If lintian complains, it is an issue.
<wgrant> Unless you know why the error is there, and there's no way around it, lintian is always right.
<kostmo> ok. does dpkg use a different format for the 'control' file?  Or is it just more robust?
<wgrant> Probably more robust.
<wgrant> Who knows why.
<wgrant> The control file that killed your PPA upload was a different one, however.
<wgrant> But generated from debian/control.
<kostmo> In my debian/control, dbuild still gives me the warning "unknown information field 'Package' in input data in general section of control info file", even after adding another linefeed
<james_w> It needs to be "Source:" instead of "Package:"
<james_w> ah, sorry, it is
<kostmo> james_w: it is what?
<kostmo> oh i get it
<kostmo> i think
<kostmo> OK, so when I add that newline in between the "" and "" lines, I get an error when I try to build the binary .deb file with "dpkg": "dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `pyrocket-0.4/DEBIAN/control' near line 5:
<kostmo>  missing package name"
<wgrant> Pastebin it, please.
<kostmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21711/
<wgrant> The description field is corrupt - continuations need to be indented by a space.
<wgrant> Here's a good example of mine: http://pastebin.com/f1c7db5a1
<kostmo> ok... i think i'm seeing a trend of incompatability between dpkg -b and debuild
<kostmo> dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `pyrocket-0.4/DEBIAN/control' near line 16 package `pyrocket':
<kostmo>  missing version
<wgrant> How are you trying to build it?
<kostmo> dpkg -b pyrocket-0.5
<wgrant> I've never seen anybody do that before.
<wgrant> Use dpkg-buildpackage or debuild.
<kostmo> might have grabbed that from an old tutorial...
<kostmo> but it worked, so I stuck with it... until now
<wgrant> A decade old, maybe.
<kostmo> it also required capitalized DEBIAN, so I added a symbolic link of lowercase debian to the existing DEBIAN
<kostmo> I wonder if and where it would be appropriate to warn people away from my method (dpkg -b)?
<kostmo> I'm getting an error with debuild:
<kostmo>  dpkg-genchanges  >../pyrocket_0.5_i386.changes
<kostmo> dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory
<kostmo> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: dpkg-genchanges gave error exit status 2
<vadi2> How can I make launchpad linkify an apt: link in the PPA description?
<cprov> vadi2: filing a bug ;) It doesn't support it right now.
<kostmo> what's the "files list file"?
<cprov> vadi2: does firefox supports apt:$url ?
<vadi2> ﻿cprov: yes, apt: works too
<vadi2> It seems a bug about this was already filed in january
<cprov> vadi2: bug # ?
<vadi2> 179868
<cprov> vadi2: right
<kostmo> g2g, thanks for the direction wgrant, cprov.  Will read up on some modern packaging procedures now :)
<wgrant> Is edge meant to be OOPSing regularly (often while trying to authenticate my cookie, it appears)
<wgrant> *?
<Peng> It's a study to see how determined people really are to use LP. :)
<wgrant> And somebody couldn't make up their mind on how to name table fields, I see.
<exarkun> I clicked on a link to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightyear/storm/twisted_integration_dfr_ref_multithread_fix/revision/204 and I got a page that said I should come here and say what happened
<persia> Odd.  I only get a 404 error there (and not an LP-branded 404, but a "Powered by CherryPy 2.2.21 404)
<persia> Ah, but you've left :(
<lifeless> :P
<lifeless> persia: thats loggerhead
<mrooney> hello, I have noticed that sometimes multiple people are working on the same bug at once unknowingly (say bugsquaders on new bugs) and one person may make changes, then the other submits their changes, and stomps over the first person
<mrooney> I was wondering if it might be possible to send along both the old and new value for each changed parameter, so launchpad could compare if the current value is what your submission thought was the old value, and if not, warn that it is changed since you loaded the page
<Peng> The client only needs to send back the timestamp or ID of the last change, then the server can do the diffin.g
<Peng> Bugzilla seems to be good about mid-air collisions.
<mrooney> Peng: yeah, those solutions would work. Granted sending back the old info would allow better feedback for the user, to see what has changed and have a screen to show what is in conflict and give choices
<mrooney> but, that would be a great improvement, just having a timestamp or id
<Peng> No, what I mean is that the timestamp or ID is all that's needed for the server to be able to show all of that information.
<mrooney> Peng: I see, you may be right
 * Peng wanders off.
<Peng> Bye. :)
<mrooney> so, what is involved in having that done :)
<Peng> Bribe the developers with muffins. :)
<Peng> And anime.
 * Peng wanders off.
 * mrooney gets to work on anime-themed muffins
<ianm_> jelmer: are you there/
<jelmer> Hi ianm_ 
<ianm_> jelmer: I'd like to talk to you about https://launchpad.net/gruler
<ianm_> jelmer: that's you, no?
<jelmer> ianm_: ? I registered the trunk branch, yes - it's owned by the gnome-bzr-mirror team
<ianm_> jelmer: ok. well I'm the author of gruler
<ianm_> jelmer: it is now known as screenruler and development is happening in launchpad bzr
<ianm_> it's all quite confusing... there's gruler, screenruler, and screen-ruler
<jelmer> Ah, ok
<ianm_> https://launchpad.net/screen-ruler is the official page
<jelmer> ianm_: We've simply registered all branches that existed in GNOME svn
<ianm_> I would like to move that to https://launchpad.net/screenruler but someone just registered it
<jelmer> ianm_: I don't have access to any of these launchpad pages unfortunately (just registered that branch)
<ianm_> should I put in a Launchpad Answers request to remove it?
<jelmer> Yeah, that would probably be the easiest way to get rid of the gruler page
<jelmer> I've had the same problem with some other projects
<jelmer> there were various GTK+ GUI's registered for bzr that were later merged
<ianm_> who owns the https://launchpad.net/screenruler project?
<ianm_> it just has a link to my blog/project page
<ianm_> can a dev tell me who registered that project page (for MY project) so I can ask them if I can have it?
<ianm_> or is that info somewhere?
<LarstiQ> ianm_: https://edge.launchpad.net/~nitrofurano afaics
<LarstiQ> ianm_: but it doesn't seem to be owned/driven by anyone atm
<ianm_> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/36980
<LarstiQ> ianm_: That should help
<ianm_> this project now has three launchpad pages
<ianm_> only one of them correct / owned by me
<ianm_> sigh :)
<LarstiQ> ianm_: you've filed a question, so it's trackable now.
<lifeless> hi LarstiQ 
<LarstiQ> hi lifeless 
<lifeless> hi LarstiQ 
<lifeless> erm, lol, just did that
<lifeless> more caffeine
<epsy> hi
<epsy> is there any way to use filters on bugs so that it shows only bugs that haven't been fixed ( open bugs minus fix committed ones )
<YokoZar> I have a bug that was "marked for expiration 18 days ago" -- shouldn't launchpad janitor have made it invalid by now?
<cody-somerville_> YokoZar, that was disabled.
<YokoZar> cody-somerville_: oh...do I have to manually mark 50 expired bugs invalid now?
<cody-somerville_> Preferably not.
<cody-somerville_> Just leave them be unless they're *really* old
<YokoZar> I'm pretty sure most are solved acutally (these are Wine bugs with applications, likely fixed in the newer Wine)
<persia> YokoZar: Maybe you could poke the submitters to retest with the newer wine (assuming you don't have the relevant applications to replicate)?
<YokoZar> persia: That's what I do; when I make the poke I mark the bug incomplete.  Some of these reports are now 90+ days old after having me asked that
#launchpad 2008-06-22
<bimberi> $ bzr branch lp:hwtest
<bimberi> bzr: ERROR: Revision {david.murphy@canonical.com-20080417161838-a2tfnk26kx1q7vjf} not present in "revisions.kndx".
<bimberi> 'bzr co --lightweight' works (but not just 'bzr co').
<jml> hmm
<jml> bimberi: what happens if you do 'bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hardware-certification/hwtest/trunk'?
<jml> bimberi: I appear to get the same error. At a guess, I'd say that the branch needs to be fixed by someone who has a copy
<bimberi> jml: your command worked
<jml> *interesting*
<jml> bimberi: are you a member of the hardware-certification team?
<wgrant> I thought they said that they fixed all of those branches.
<wgrant> After they broke them a few weeks ago.
<bimberi> jml: no (sorry so unresponsove, frequently afk atm)
<wgrant> (they being lp-bzr people)
<jml> wgrant: I am they.
<wgrant> jml: I always forget which team you're in, sorry.
<jml> wgrant: np :)
<wgrant> Too many LP people.
<jml> wgrant: when we fixed up the branches that the LP bug corrupted, we noticed other corrupted branches that were not caused by us.
<rockstar> I've seen corrupt branches on launchpad that were user errors...
<jml> right.
<jml> or bzr client errors.
 * jml tries fetching the branch over sftp
<jml> if it works there, then it's probably a bazaar bug.
 * bimberi retries lp:hwtest - same error.  Now retrying http://...
<bimberi> "Branched 300 revision(s)."
<bimberi> So yes it worked.
<wgrant> But that'll be an outdated version.
<rockstar> wgrant, why would it be outdated?
<anilm> do you guys know about this?
<anilm> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. 
<jml> anilm: what URL were you connecting to?
<anilm> jml: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~amakhijani/survv/blog/files
<jml> anilm: I've also had problems connecting to the code browsing service.
<wgrant> rockstar: If the branch is broken on SFTP, won't it not have been pushed to HTTP for a while?
<anilm> jml: ahh ok
<rockstar> jml would know authoritatively, but I think not.
<jml> wgrant: if you don't have write access, you should get the same version of the branch no matter what protocol you use.
<wgrant> jml: Ah.
 * jml can get the branch via sftp, but not via bzr+ssh
<jml> I'm guessing this is a Bazaar bug.
<jml> afaict, the version of the branch that I've got (as a non-team-member) is the latest.
<jml> I can't see any relevant errors in the logs I've got on hand.
<jml> I'll chase it up with the Bazaar guys tomorrow.
<nixternal> not being able to connect to bazaar in LP, is that known yet?
<nixternal> give me the "try reloading in a few" message
<beuno> nixternal, Loggerhead?  as in "view revisions/code"?
<nixternal> yes
<beuno> well, it's been misbehaving for a few days now
<nixternal> k, it was working perfectly earlier, as it was flying allowing me to steal, I mean research, other's code :)
<beuno> heheh
<nixternal> k, I will try again later then...thanks beuno 
<beuno> I think the devs are aware, and, AFAIK, a new version is being rolled out on wednsday, which should make it work much better
<nixternal> groovy
<lifeless> beuno: generally any misbheaviour is considered a severe problem and should be escalated, for future reference
<beuno> lifeless, ah, alright. Since jml was notified above, and it has been the case for the past days, I didn't think it was worth bothering anyone. I'll make sure to be more annoying next time  :)
<lifeless> beuno: uhm, I think he interpreted it as a branch specific thing
<jml> lifeless: no I didn't.
<lifeless> oh
<jml> I interpreted it as an intermittent thing.
<lifeless> well, I'm chasing it
<jml> thanks.
<lifeless> its up and running
<beuno> thanks lifeless   :)
<Zic> hi, I've a question not close related to Launchpad : I'm an Ubuntu Member with an @ubuntu.com alias mail which I use mainly into the free software world mailing-list, I recently change to a new domain name my email server, and @ubuntu.com alias alway forward mails to the old one
<Zic> I just changed my default e-mail contact in my launchpad account
<Zic> (to my new zic@newdomain.org)
<wgrant> It should change automatically within a few days.
<Zic> How long Launchpad "rehash" email alias ?
<Zic> few days ? thanks for your help :)
<wgrant> Might be nightly, I forget.
<Zic> can you confirm that Launchpad use the e-mail contact defined in accounts ? because, after my migration, I use my @ubuntu.com alias for e-mail contact on Launchpad
<Zic> I just changed it to my newdomain, because I thought Launchpad use the contact adress to do the alias forward
<wgrant> I believe that setting your ubuntu.com alias as your primary Launchpad address will cause problems.
<wgrant> But IANALPD, I've just heard it happen to people.
<Zic> yes, I believe it too, it's why I set it to my new email adress
<geser> doesn't LP use the first non @ubuntu.com email address for mail forwarding anymore?
<persia> geser: That matches my experience, but the tales of those who manipulate accounts with primary set to @ubuntu.com are legion: likely best to set something else primary before any adjustment, and once complete, maybe set back @ubuntu.com
<cyberix> Please give me a feature that helps me keep track about the Ubuntu packages I have been working with.
<wgrant> cyberix: What do you mean by "keep track"?
<cyberix> My use case is as follows
<cyberix> 1) I'm working on a new Ubuntu package
<cyberix> 2) Someone points out a bug in my packaging
<cyberix> 3) I realize I did the same error on all my previous packages
<cyberix> 4) I try to remember all the packages I created
<wgrant> 5) Look at https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+packages.
<wgrant> 6) ???
<wgrant> 7) Profit.
<Matt-W> Hello. There seems to be a lock stuck on one of my project's bzr branches.
<cyberix> wgrant: Thank you. That is just what I'm looking for.
<wgrant> Matt-W: Use bzr break-lock on it, if it says it's held by you.
<Matt-W> wgrant: unfortunately it's held by somebody else
<Matt-W> for 951 hours and counting
<wgrant> Matt-W: Who supposedly has it held?
<Matt-W> held by jamesbrashko@bazaar.launchpad.net on host vostok [process #25147]
<Matt-W> locked 951 hours, 31 minutes ago
<Matt-W> he's the other person with commit access to the branch
<wgrant> You can probably safely break it - I doubt he's still doing anything with it after 40 days
<spiv> It's highly unlikely that they've actually been doing a commit for the last 951 hours :)
<cyberix> What happens to translations that people contribute for Ubuntu?
<Matt-W> he's not been able to commit at all this may explain it
<wgrant> cyberix: They go into the next language pack update.
<cyberix> The language pack then overwrites the translations that I ship?
<cyberix> the ones that are included in my original package
<Matt-W> woo, a successful commit
<Matt-W> Thanks
<wgrant> cyberix: Those translations aren't in your package if said package is in main.
<wgrant> cyberix: If your package is in universe or multiverse, it is not translated in Launchpad at this time.
<cyberix> Oh
<cyberix> Interresting
<cyberix> Ofcourse it makes sense to atleast have them separate
<cyberix> otherwise the task of translating Ubuntu would grow insanely big
<wgrant> It's actually largely due to technical issues with getting the universe translations to end users, I believe.
<cyberix> I'm having trouble with creating a process to handle Launchpad translations for a piece of software I wrote
<cyberix> I change one letter in the original software
<cyberix> then I have to create a new translation template
<cyberix> which makes all translations go fuzzy
<cyberix> and as, my software is not very common, no-one will check those
<cyberix> I'm currently "just including" all the translations I get from Launchpad
<cyberix> but I've understood that this leads to broken user experience
<cyberix> Also I'm not sure, if I'd like to do new releases all the time because some translation was updated.
<cyberix> I should find myself some guide for managing this
<cyberix> It is just that most guides concentrate on the technical issues
<shirish> hi all, if a bug affects two versions of Ubuntu, say Intrepid as well as Hardy, how can I show that?
<shirish> I have seen those kind of bugs but don't know how people affected that change. 
<shirish> nominate for release?
<persia> shirish: If you've tested against both, and you think it's important enough to get fixed as a stable release update, you can Nominate it for hardy.
<shirish> persia the bug I've bug #240191 affects both hardy and intrepid, its a merge request of a package from debian
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240191 in postr "Please merge postr 0.12.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240191
<Hobbsee> that doesn't affect hardy.
<Hobbsee> as in, hardy doesn't get 'merges'
<shirish> Hobbsee: ah ok, it should be called a sync then or what, somebody else reported it, I just added stuff. 
<persia> Also, #ubuntu-bugs is a better place for this sort of discussion.
<shirish> ah ok, sorry guys
<Hobbsee> it should be caleld a stable release update, adn only the critical changes should be pushed into hardy.
<Hobbsee> or the entire thing backported.
<Hobbsee> neither of which is a merge.
<shirish> true, so the description needs to be changed. 
<Hobbsee> no, it shouldnt, as it's valid for intrepid.
<Hobbsee> which is what hte bug was first for.
<Hobbsee> before you attempted to sidetracker.
<Hobbsee> er, side track it.
<shirish> ok I would be just happy when I get the updated package, that's about it 
<phobie> Are watch-files parsed on PPA?
<Hobbsee> phobie: parsed how?
<phobie> show me if my package is up to date
<phobie> like uscan or on debian.net
<Hobbsee> ppas do not have internet access, so, no
<Hobbsee> (beyond the mirror, anyway)
<phobie> http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/maintainer.php?name=eric
<Rugby471> hi guys, is there anyone here who can delete the series located here for me
<Rugby471> https://launchpad.net/crunchbang-tips/random/
<Rugby471> ?
<jml> bimberi: btw, I filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/242232 as a followup to our conversation over the weekend.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242232 in bzr "Branch accessible via file, sftp & http, but not bzr+ssh" [Undecided,New] 
#launchpad 2009-06-15
<trbs> how can i remove a branch from my launchpad account ?
<lifeless> delete it in the web ui
<trbs> i cannot find the link for it :(
<trbs> aaah ic ... it's the little trash can icon
<trbs> thanks lifeless ! :)
<RenatoSilva> I want to put my useful scripts in the web. They're kind of mini-projects: not so big, often a single file, but useful...
<RenatoSilva> I think it would be annoying to create one project for each one, so I was think about creating a single project called "<mylogin>"  or "<mylogin>-utils" or so.
<RenatoSilva> How about it?
<thumper> RenatoSilva: you can just use +junk for that
<RenatoSilva> what's +junk?
<thumper> stuff not related to a project :)
<RenatoSilva> I don't get you yet, I'm still reading some docs
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Just use '+junk' in the branch URL where you'd normally put the project name.
<thumper> eg https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thumper/+junk/icerobots
<wgrant> It'll create a personal branch unrelated to a project.
<RenatoSilva> btw, what's the difference about a project and a branch?
<RenatoSilva> thumper: so +junk is kind of meta-project to store code snippets and utilities?
<spiv> RenatoSilva: projects can have many branches, and bugs, and translations, download files, etc.
<thumper> RenatoSilva: kinda
<thumper> RenatoSilva: there are no bugs or answers for +junk
<spiv> RenatoSilva: more like "no project" than a meta-project.  It's named after http://www.samba.org/junkcode/ IIRC.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: can't branches themselves have bugs associated, etc?
<thumper> RenatoSilva: junk branches are just branches you want to put on LP but are not part of something larger
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Not in the same way as projects have bugs, no.
<spiv> RenatoSilva: branches can be linked to bugs, but they can't *have* bugs, if you see what I mean.
<RenatoSilva> junk looks a weird name
<wgrant> (when a branch is linked to a bug, it normally means that the bug is fixed - not present - in the branch.
<thumper> junk is a weird name
<thumper> chosen on purpose :)
<wgrant> thumper: To dissuade people from using it?
<thumper> wgrant: to make people want to have real projects for stuff they really care about
<thumper> if a branch is just a simple script, then sure, use +junk
<wgrant> That's the reason 'junk' was chosen for a similar purpose in my project, well before anybody who knew of LP was on the scene.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: link/have bugs? I need to read more in the wiki to understand this...
<thumper> RenatoSilva: a bug can be linked to a branch, which can be seen from the bug and the branch
<thumper> bugs have tasks, some of which can be on projects
<thumper> a bug cannot have a task for a branch
<thumper> other tasks are on distros, or source packages
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Have you been through the LP tour? That has a bit of discussion on how bugs work, IIRC.
<wgrant> It is fairly confusing.
<RenatoSilva> So let me see, branches are just actual code, and projects is a more general idea around this code.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> A branch is the actual substance of the project.
<wgrant> But a project can have hundreds of branches.
<wgrant> And bugs.
<wgrant> And blueprints.
<wgrant> And downloads.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I tried to use translations a long time ago to help Ubuntu. I found that part confusing.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: here in Brazil we have a saying: tamanho não é documento. I think in english it's like "Good things come in small packages.", i.e., the value of a software can't be measured by how many files it consists on.
<RenatoSilva> some of my useful stuff are just single files thanks to guys like Matz which has invented stuff like Ruby
<thumper> RenatoSilva: LP doesn't care how big your code is, if it is useful and open source, we're happy for you to have a project for free
<thumper> in fact I'm not sure we even discriminate on useful...
<RenatoSilva> +junk seems that the code is , hmm, junk.
<thumper> some code is junk
<wgrant> Junk has a couple of different meanings, unfortunately.
<RenatoSilva> I think +junk is not a good place, it's not even a project
<RenatoSilva> it's kind of sand box, it seems to me
<RenatoSilva> Would it be a better idea to create a <-my-login-name> project?
<spiv> RenatoSilva: See the description on http://www.samba.org/junkcode/; "The reason I call this 'junkcode' is that I have no plans to properly document, package or support this code. If you find it useful then that's great ..."
<spiv> RenatoSilva: that's the sort of thing that Launchpad's +junk is good for.  Code you want to share, but not turn into fully-fledged projects for whatever reason.
<wgrant> And if you do eventually want to turn it into a project, you can easily do so later.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: it is a per-user sandbox; calling it by the usersname would lead to urls like ~USERNAME/USERNAME, and make usernames have to be distinct from projects.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: that's not the idea of little projects consisting in one file. Just imagine you created 5 nice and useful softwares, but "unfortunately" they're just too simple. They become simple thanks to your scripting language or anything else. However you do want to share the code, document, solve bugs, etc. _But_: in a easy way, the cost of doing this being proportional to the simplicity of the "project".
<lifeless> well, I think +junk should be permitted bugs
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: can you get what I mean? separate code by 'junk' and 'project', there is too much blank space between them. I think there's a problem with the word "project". Your software don't need to be a prooooject to be useful and worth to share, it doesn't mean that it is a 'junk' tough. Can you get what I mean...
<lifeless> but thats a different storey
<RenatoSilva> I think I'll ahve to create a project named after my login name
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Yeah, I see what you mean.
<wgrant> In Ubuntu, we have lots of little scripts. They all end up in the ubuntu-dev-tools project, although they're mostly independent.
<spiv> RenatoSilva: personally, I'd just make a project per thing, even if they are just single files then.
<wgrant> But that's a bit different from your situation, since it makes sense to have ubuntu-dev-tools grouped together.
<wgrant> whereas your grouping would be by author, which is probably not a good idea.
<wgrant> So, I agree with spiv.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: project sounds like a project, something you're planning to do and is doing, something big.
<RenatoSilva> to me
<spiv> RenatoSilva: then don't think of it as that, think of it as "free thing I need to have to have a Launchpad bug tracker for my software"
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: what is dev-tools for? utilities for developing ubuntu?
<spiv> Easy ;)
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: They're useful utilities for Ubuntu developers, yes.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: it's like having to choose between coffee and milk, when you just want coffe _with_ milk :)
<spiv> RenatoSilva: would that be a latte or a cappuccino or a macchiato or ... ;)
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: project in my case would mean just a meta-project, to get the infra-structure to support the utilities. Its name would work just like a bucket...
<RenatoSilva> or a tag...
<RenatoSilva> Github has some work on this idea... it's a versioned paste bin I can't recall the name
<RenatoSilva> you paste code there, and it becomes kind of mini-project
<RenatoSilva> Oh, it's here: http://gist.github.com/
<wgrant> That is interesting.
<RenatoSilva> when I open a bug, can I select the branch where it happens, if I know where? For example, imagine I write a patch to Ubuntu, apnd put it into a branch. Then someone download the branch to test, but find a problem. The bug report must be associated to a project, obviously the one associated with the branch. Can you get what I mean? How to report bugs and request support (answers) related to a specific branch?
<lifeless> you can link bugs to branches
<wgrant> But since Bug<->Branch link statuses have been removed, doesn't such a link imply the *fix* is in the branch?
<RAOF> But that's really the other way 'round, isn't it?  IE: this branch _fixes_ this bug?
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: I think you are thinking about the problem in a different way than launchpad presents it
<RenatoSilva> doesn't the link feature stand that?
<lifeless> lp treats the project as the central core that people consolidate around
<wgrant> Bugs do have branch-specific task, but only if your branch is a series branch.
<wgrant> I don't know what you're meant to do if you need to track bugs on an in-progress branch.
<lifeless> and branches are short lived entities that new code is developed in
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: likely. So what would be the right way?
<wgrant> lifeless: In Launchpad, maybe.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: file a bug on the project, done
<wgrant> lifeless: But most projects don't have an 800-line limit.
<wgrant> And branches can go on for months.
<lifeless> wgrant: as I said, how lp treats it.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: even if the problem is with a branch?
<lifeless> wgrant: lets not confuse this discussion; we can come back to modelling terms in a sec
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: if your branch is so long lived that its an entity of its own its really a fork isn't it?
<lifeless> a fork, or a different flavour - what launchpad calls a 'series'
<wgrant> A series isn't a fork.
<wgrant> Forks generally have different ownership.
<lifeless> wgrant: I know, thats why I said or
<lifeless> wgrant: which in english is the xor operator.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: a temporary fork
<wgrant> lifeless: I took the 'or' to be an 'in other words' - sorry.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: could you expand on that?
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: it's a separate work you _want_ to merge into main code, but in the meantime your own branch has a life, bugs can happen, you should have to maintain, to document, to support while other people are testing your branch/fork
<RenatoSilva> *you could have
<lifeless> so lp doesn't directly model this at the moment. What I'd do is tag bugs of that nature with the name of the reason-for-that-branch
<lifeless> remembering that many people could be working on the same featureset
<RenatoSilva> branches are also projects themselves
<lifeless> not in lp
<RenatoSilva> then I come back to my question
<lifeless> I appreciate how you're modelling it though. Its just not how lp approaches the problem.
<RenatoSilva> to my point
<lifeless> you're modelling branch implies project
<RenatoSilva> you'll have to use the global infra-structure (the project) to report a bug on a specific branch
<lifeless> but project is heavyweight
<lifeless> it implies separate wikis developers mailing lists and all sortsof other things
<lifeless> if you imagine that we didn't have DVCS systems and just collaborated with mailing lists and patches, you wouldn't routinely ask for a new mailing list to have a long lived development task for a project
<lifeless> instead you'd say on the list that this issue is specific to the feature-FOO development
<lifeless> anyway; in lp you have some choices. You could:
<lifeless>  - create a series for the branch. File bugs on the series.
<lifeless>  - use tags
<lifeless>  - link the branch [though the LP machinery may do confusing things here as it assumes 'fixed in' is the relationship nowadays.
<wgrant> Creating a series for a branch that is going to be merged into trunk is a very bad idea.
<lifeless> I'd like to note though, that this is the first time I've seem someone ask for the ability to file bugs on a branch, over uhm, 5 years now.
<RenatoSilva> I'm not used to series yet, but aren't they related to the project?
<lifeless> they are
<RenatoSilva> so project is a list of series, which are lists of branches?
<wgrant> lifeless: I've seen quite a number of bugs in Launchpad itself about features that I didn't know existed yet, and are some time away from landing.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: a project is well, a project. Like 'squid'. Or 'grep'.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: sorry
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: a series is a well known branch of the project. Like 'trunk'. Or '2.3'.
<RenatoSilva> I'll read more about series later I think
<RenatoSilva> A possible solution if you're about creating a patch and want it to "sound" like a project, would be maybe create a project???
<RenatoSilva> Thsi way people can test your branch/fork and report bugs etc, because it is a full-featured project
<RenatoSilva> when you work is finished, you delete the project (is it possible) and merge the branch into the main project
<wgrant> Creating a project doesn't seem like a good solution for a temporary branch.
<wgrant> As projects can't really be deleted.
<RenatoSilva> :(
<RenatoSilva> can you guys understand? Imagine you start a patch which is refused by main developers, but is yet useful for other people, so that they start to report bugs and try to collaborate and all tasks realted to projects. Then you'll tell people to use the main project page to report bugs and etc., but the main developers would not like this (supporting a refused branch). Then you decide to create a project, a fork. Then it becomes popular, and then main d
<spiv> RenatoSilva: you got cut off at "and then main d"
<RenatoSilva>  and then main developers now find it nice and want to merge the branch into main code. Then the fork project has no sense anymore...so it would be nice if you could delete the project, because it's a temporary project.
<spiv> RenatoSilva: but if you want to track bugs etc. in code rejected by the main developers then at that point you're maintaining a fork, so you may as well create a project for it.
<spiv> RenatoSilva: I don't think that scenario happens very often
<RenatoSilva> ok
<spiv> RenatoSilva: usually because the main devs don't reject work like that outright
 * RenatoSilva actually can't remember why he's thinking about this...
<spiv> i.e. if it's something they might merge later if more improvements are made to make it acceptable, then generally they'll say so.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: maybe they rejected it initially because it was porr code or so...but it impoves in the future
<spiv> RenatoSilva: sure.  So they'll say that.  That's not a good reason to make a fork.
<spiv> Also, managing long-lived branches with large delta against the upstream branch is a hard problem in general.
<spiv> You're continually trying to integrate divergent work, and when bugs occur you have to work extra hard to figure out if it's just your branch or if it's due to the upstream branch, etc.
<RenatoSilva> Anyway, about my not-so-junk repo. Is it better to put my few/single-file utilities into one single branch, or create one branch for each file?
<RenatoSilva> spiv: ok forget about it. I can't even recall the reason why I was thinking about this o.O
<spiv> It's hard to say.  It really depends on how you want to interact with Launchpad, etc.  It's probably easiest to start with an all-in-one project for now while you get a feel for how managing projects and branches in LP works.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: it would be nice if you could delete or close projects tough
<spiv> Oh, you were asking about one branch vs. multiple branches.  That doesn't really matter a whole lot either way if it's just a handful of small things.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: ok (about my repo)
<spiv> Do whatever seems easiest, it's not a big deal to change your mind later.
<RenatoSilva> wouldn't it be weird one branch for a single file?
<spiv> Not really.
<RenatoSilva> oO
<spiv> No more so than one branch for several unrelated pieces of code, certainly ;)
<lifeless> if there isn't a common theme between the files, one branch with unrelated stuff is more weird.
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> hum, "you don't earn karma from +junk branches. "
<RenatoSilva> that's a good definition for +junk branches :)
<RenatoSilva> what's the diff between name and title when registering a project?
<lifeless> name == url
<lifeless> or url element actually
<wgrant> lifeless: Not any more, on the new project page.
<lifeless> wgrant: no?
<wgrant> lifeless: That's the only place in Launchpad where it's different (it was changed with the new guided registration stuff a couple of months ago)
<lifeless> wgrant: I made a new project on saturday.
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<wgrant> Name, URL and title are requested.
<lifeless> heh. well then
<lifeless> no idea why I saw what I did in the weekend
<wgrant> That happens sometimes.
<wgrant> I'm fairly concerned that it was rebranded URL there, but nowhere else.
<wgrant> (no other views, nor the model...)
<robin_> Hi, guys. What is the files in .bzr/packs/*? I found them are very large.
<RenatoSilva> so what's the diff
<robin_> I want to create new branch from existing branch in launchpad. Then I get the existing branch bzr branch lp:**********.
<robin_> But there are lots of bzr files in the directory. In my new branch, can I delete these bzr files ?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Taking bzr as an example, its name is 'Bazaar', but its title is 'Bazaar Version Control System'. Some Launchpad components follow that convention, with the title including a few words describing what it is.
<wgrant> robin_: Lots of bzr files?
<wgrant> robin_: What do you mean?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ah ok
<robin_> wgrant: like .bzr/repository/packs/some.pack files.
<wgrant> robin_: Those contain the actual bzr version control data.
<RenatoSilva> what good name and title would be for my utilities?
<wgrant> robin_: In general, poking inside .bzr is a Very Bad Idea.
<RenatoSilva> could the name be just RenatoSilva?
<wgrant> Delete those packs, and you break your history.
<robin_> wgrant: But I found they are very large. For example, I get the branch sized 871M, but the bzr files sized 600M.
<wgrant> robin_: They store diffs to reproduce every file in the history of the branch, so they can be very large. But you can sometimes make them a bit smaller by running 'bzr pack'
<robin_> wgrant: OK. But if I want to create new branch from existing branch in launchpad. The bzr files of existing branch should be reserved?
<wgrant> robin_: Yes. But you can share that data between multiple local branches using a shared repository.
<wgrant> robin_: And if the branch is in a new enough format, pushing the new branch up to Launchpad will only push the new data (using the stacked branches feature).
<robin_> wgrant: I do it like this: bzr branch lp:~****. I get the existing branch in a directory, say, existing-branch. And I want to push it to new branch, say, new-branch.
<robin_> wgrant: Should I run "bzr init-repos" before I push the new branch "bzr push lp:~my-id/****"?
<RenatoSilva> confusing: http://bazaar-vcs.org/Branch.
<wgrant> robin_: I would create a directory where I'm going to keep the project's branches, and run 'bzr init-repo .'. Then 'bzr branch lp:someproject'. Then I can 'bzr branch someproject new-branch'.
<wgrant> robin_: Then you hack away in new-branch, and 'bzr push lp:~user/project/branch'
<wgrant> You've only got one copy of those huge packs locally, because of the shared repo.
<robin_> wgrant: The help of launpad.net does not explain bzr init clearly.
<wgrant> robin_: Probably because it's more a bzr question than a LP question.
<wgrant> robin_: Which page are you looking at?
<robin_> wgrant: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/
<wgrant> robin_: There are a few bzr documentation links there. Did you look at them?
<robin_>  wgrant: Could you give some examples? What I want to do is: 1. Get existing branch;   2. Start my branch from existing branch;   3. Working on my new branch. The most problem confused me is bzr init-repo.
<robin_>  wgrant: Or, could you explain bzr init-repo? Thank you very much!
<wgrant> robin_: 'bzr init-repo .' will create a shared repo in the current directory. Do you understand what a shared repo does?
<robin_> I am sorry. no:)
<wgrant> robin_: Since the revision history data can get very large (which is what caused you to ask in the first place), bzr needs some way to share this data between multiple local branches.
<wgrant> Or we'd all need very big hard disks.
<wgrant> Shared repos do this - if I create a branch in a shared repo, its revisions are in fact stored in the shared repo.
<wgrant> So if I branch from that branch into the same shared repo, the revision data doesn't have to be copied.
<robin_> wgrant: Got it. Should I run bzr init-repo before getting  the existing branch of after getting the existing branch?
<wgrant> robin_: Before - otherwise when you get the existing branch, bzr won't know to put the data in the shared repo.
<robin_> wgrant: Does the things are: I run bzr init-repo to set up the shared repo; And I download the existing branch as my new branch: bzr branch lp:~existing-branch my-new-branch; Then I can work in my-new-branch  directory?
<wgrant> robin_: Since you are likely to want to make more than one branch, and it's useful to be able to look at the existing branch, I'd first get a copy of lp:~existing-branch in my repo.
<wgrant> So, just 'bzr branch l:~existing-branch trunk', or something like that.
<wgrant> Then to create your branch: 'bzr branch trunk new-branch'
<robin_> wgrant: I got it. But what is the different between bzr init and bzr init-repo?
<wgrant> robin_: init creates a branch. init-repo creates a repository.
<wgrant> robin_: A repository just stores data for one or more branches.
<wgrant> robin_: A branch is the thing that has a history of code.
<robin_> wgrant: Should I run bzr init when creating my new branch of another branch?
<wgrant> robin_: No. 'bzr init' starts a new branch, with empty history. 'bzr branch' basically copies a branch, so the init is not required.
<robin_> wgrant: OK! I am clearly about it. Thank you very much!!
<wgrant> robin_: No problem.
<RenatoSilva> I'm trying to run this:
<RenatoSilva> bzr push lp:~renatosilva/+junk/solenoid-moin-theme
<RenatoSilva> command-line: line 0: Bad configuration option: ClearAllForwardings
<RenatoSilva> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions
<RenatoSilva> What could be wrong? Pagean is running with my key
<RenatoSilva> Pageant
<LarstiQ> RenatoSilva: that seems like your ssh client config is borken
<RenatoSilva> it seems that I must unblock some process in the firewall but it is not bzr.exe
<RenatoSilva> should be pageant, putty?
<RenatoSilva>  I deactivated firewall and it didn't worked
<tymofiy> hi there.
<tymofiy> is there any way to submit translation to launchpad besides web-interface ?
<lifeless> possibly via API's. And you can upload files too.
<dpm> tymofiy: you can translate files locally and then upload the translated PO file to launchpad.
<dpm> I don't think there is an API for that yet, but henninge might be able to tell you more on that
<tymofiy> ok, thanks.
<tymofiy> through I expected some bazaar integration
<lifeless> there is, at the moment though I think its output only
<wgrant> Launchpad can import translations and templates from bzr.
<wgrant> lifeless: *input* only, in fact.
<tymofiy> what a pity.
<wgrant> http://blog.launchpad.net/translations/import-translations-from-bazaar-branches
<james_w> wgrant: bear in mind that that might be output from lifeless' perspective ;-)
<dpm> tymofiy: there is a planned feature for automatically committing translations to bzr branches as well
<wgrant> james_w: Ah, that's true.
<tymofiy> I have seen it, is there any plans for output? for localizers to be able to commit translations?
<lifeless> actually, I thought lp could only write to bzr branches as I was discussing mechanics of that with abentley a few weeks ago
<wgrant> lifeless: Ah, so sounds like it's coming soon, then. I wasn't aware of more than the fact it was planned.
<henninge> wgrant, lifeless, tymofiy: That feature is currently under development and is scheduled for this cycle.
<henninge> if other things don't get in the way ...
<henninge> tymofiy: It is already possible for translators to commit, if I understand correctly what you mean by that.
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<RenatoSilva> thank you guys, I'm leaving, bye.
<abentley> lifeless, dpm, tymofiy: Some implementation has been done, but the feature's not finished yet, AIUI.
<didrocks> hi! Is there any way to check the permission level with launchpadlib the user chose when launching "get_token_and_login" (I don't find anything related to this in https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib)
<intellectronica> didrocks: i'm pretty sure there isn't, but it's worth asking leonardr when he's around
<leonardr> didrocks: you can only check that from the website
<didrocks> leonardr: so, if the user click on the wrong button, I can't know it before first crash in editing, for instance?
<leonardr> didrocks: i believe so
<didrocks> hum. I was thinking about using manage-credentials to do that without opening the browser
<didrocks> it's working well on edge, but crashing on staging
<didrocks> not good if I want to test and don't create a tons of projects automatically :D
<leonardr> didrocks, what is manage-credentials, a script?
<didrocks> leonardr: yes, in ubuntu-dev-tools package
<james_w> leonardr: yeah, it's in ubuntu-dev-tools so that every tool there doesn't have to deal with creating credentials
<james_w> it has a mode where it will just not open the browser and grab the token for you, which I guess is what doesn't work on staging
<leonardr> how does it grab the token without opening the browser?
<james_w> do you really want to know?
<leonardr> james_w: yes, because you might be phishing
<james_w> it takes --email --password and --level options and does the login and post itself
<leonardr> yeah, you're phishing
<james_w> I'm not very keen on having it there
<leonardr> you're negating the security advantages of oauth
<didrocks> james_w: that'w why I was asking a cleaner method to check access level once the token is given :)
<didrocks> that's the only part which interests me in my case :)
<didrocks> (my tool need write level on LP given by the user, otherwise, it's unusefull)
<james_w> negating some of the advantages at least
<leonardr> didrocks: feel free to file a bug asking for introspection on the token within the web service. i've argued for that in the past but it's been shot down. if you show that people want it it's more likely to happen
<leonardr> james_w: what's left? you're acting the same as a website that asks for your facebook password
<james_w> leonardr: can we extend the interface so that an app can say in the OAuth request "I need write permission", and then LP provides a different interface
<james_w> ?
<leonardr> james_w: that'd be one way to solve it
<james_w> leonardr: but I can (and have) verified that the tool doesn't store the password
<didrocks> james_w: it's exactly what I want "write access" or "deny"
<james_w> it's not the default behaviour of this tool or anything, and as I said, I'm not that keen on it
<leonardr> james_w: you're training users to enter their launchpad password into any app that asks for it
<james_w> no I'm not
<leonardr> whoever uses manage-credentials is
<james_w> and I encouraged didrocks to not do it this way, but with the interface that LP currently provides it requires a lot more work for the person writing the app
<didrocks> that's why I wanted to change this. But I really need a way to check or restrict the user choice for granting access
<leonardr> james_w: i want to make the interface as easy as possible, but the whole point of oauth is to let us tell users "you should NEVER enter your launchpad password unless you are IN YOUR WEB BROWSER and AT THE LAUNCHPAD SITE"
<james_w> if it's possible to do this in the OAuth request then I will file a bug listing the cases that I think we should cater to
<leonardr> if there's anything i can do to make things easier within that constraint, let me know and salgado and i will be happy to do it
<james_w> leonardr: I have the same aim
<james_w> great
<james_w> I'd be looking for bugs under launchpad-foundations?
<leonardr> james_w: yes, i think so
<james_w> I'll file one now then
<james_w> oh, it's already there
<james_w> bug 199555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199555 in launchpad-foundations "Define a way for consumers to specify the access level they want when asking for a request token" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199555
<leonardr> james_w: there are some new credential-getting methods in launchpadlib you might not be aware of
<leonardr> and once i can land the code you'll be able to get public read credentials anonymously, without making the user log in
<didrocks> leonardr: I completed this bug report
<james_w> that's cool
<james_w> I've not looked at the new lplib
<james_w> I'm still working my way through packaging the new/updated dependencies
<leonardr> didrocks: what's the bug number? i'm probably going to merge it into 199555
<didrocks> leonardr: I added a comment to 199555
<leonardr> ok, great
<didrocks> so, I'm reverting to the traditional way, waiting for a better way to ask level access and not treating the exception meanwhile :)
<leonardr> cool
<james_w> added my comment to the bug as well
<leonardr> james_w: i filed bug 387297 against ubuntu-dev-tools
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387297 in ubuntu-dev-tools "manage-credentials should not ask for Launchpad password directly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387297
<sinzui> barry_: ping
<barry_> sinzui: pong
<sinzui> barry: I don't think you are on #launchpad-code, are you ready for our standup?
<barry> sinzui: yep. could be irc disconnected me
 * RenatoSilva thinks that +jungle would be better than +junk.
<RenatoSilva>  I tagged a specific revision, but when I commit or push, it stands that there's nothing to change. Why?
<RenatoSilva> It seems that new tags are not considered as changes
<kiko> RenatoSilva, I'm not entirely sure, hmm
<kiko> abentley, what do you think of the above?
<abentley> kiko, RenatoSilva: tags aren't part of revisions, which is the main thing "push" considers when it emits that message.  I'll have to check whether they're pushed anyway in that case.
<RenatoSilva> I was talking in #bzr. Tags are pushed anyway.
<RenatoSilva> I just can't find them in Launchpad tough.
<leonardr> james_w: i just had a talk with flacoste and mars about bug 387297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387297 in ubuntu-dev-tools "manage-credentials should not ask for Launchpad password directly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387297
<leonardr> i'm writing an update
<james_w> cool
<RenatoSilva> it seems a loggerhead issue
<RenatoSilva> abentley, kiko: bug 246739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246739 in loggerhead "tags are not available" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246739
<kiko> RenatoSilva, are tags visible from anywhere on launchpad itself?
<RenatoSilva> kiko: I don't think so
<didrocks> can somebody create gtkhtml3.14 project in LP please? (it differs from gkthml)
<fta> didrocks, can't you do it yourself?
<didrocks> fta: I think, but the process was to ask to jcastro (I don't know if he setup particular things like upstream bug) and as he is busy, he told me to ask here :)
<fta> oh, ok then. i thought it was open to anyone.
<fta> ripps, is https://edge.launchpad.net/~ripps818/+archive/staging fully automatic now?
<fta> oops, wrong channel
<ripps> fta: Having put it in a cron job yet, but it still works everytime I run the script so far.
<ripps> *Haven't
<fta> excellent
<kiko> didrocks, go ahead and create it and I can do any admin stuff on it that is necessary
<didrocks> kiko: I just don't know what can of admin stuff jorge is doing, if he does :). I will ask him later, when he will be less busy
<kiko> well, just show me -- it's likely to be checking the project, linking it to any ubuntu packages, reassigning it to ~registry etc
<didrocks> kiko: ok, I created https://edge.launchpad.net/gtkhtml3.14
<didrocks> this has to be related to this package: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkhtml3.14
<kiko> let me check
<didrocks> I tried to set the maintainer to "Registry Administrators", but as I'm not part of the team, I can't
<didrocks> kiko: if you want a recent example jcastro has done, you can check there: https://edge.launchpad.net/libgtop
<kiko> didrocks, can you confirm they use the gnome bug tracker?
<didrocks> kiko: I'm looking, maybe pedro knows this
<didrocks> kiko: I'm not sure if they use gtkhtml as a product, or gtkhtml2... I prefer to ask to pedro first
<ahasenack> hi guys, the landscape "later" milestone is still timing out in LP (production and edge), any news about that? It has 287 bugs, most of them private, and from previous discussions I understand this is the issue (the security check)
<kiko> ahasenack, that's interesting! do you have an OOPS ID for us?
<stefanlsd> From the Launchpad API, what does 'Link to a file resource. ' mean?
<intellectronica> stefanlsd: it's a link to a file, hosted on the launchpadlibrarion
<stefanlsd> intellectronica: in this case, i would like to attach a file to a bug report...
<intellectronica> stefanlsd: you can use the addAttachment (iirc) method on Bug
<stefanlsd> intellectronica: yeah. I am looking at the API doc for it, although the one required field is  'Link to a file resource'. I've tried a python file resource, but doesnt seem to work
<intellectronica> stefanlsd: i think you just pass the data itself when using launchpadlib
<Scurz> hi
<Scurz> I've created a new mailing list on launchpad and would like to know who (if these personn are presents) accepts or refuses the new mailing lists ?
<beuno> Scurz, approved
<Scurz> beuno: oh, thanks to you !
<Scurz> hmm, I have a question, can I subscribe someone to the mailing list who has no account on launchpad ?
<beuno> Scurz, no, only launchpad memebers can subscribe
<Scurz> beuno: ok
<vadi2> Where can I go to unsubcribe from bug mail from a particular project?
<vadi2> ah, got it. wasn't really intuitive to me, I looked everywhere in my personal preferences first, and 'Subscribe to bug mail' when I want to unsubscribe is eh :)
<aboudreault> emm...
<aboudreault> I selected "Copy binaries ..." in launchpad and my package is "waiting to be built"
<aboudreault> And that build should fails at the upload ... it's the second time I got a similar error
<aboudreault> Does that bug is known ?
<kiko> aboudreault, it's more likely that there's something wrong with the package
<aboudreault> What could be wrong ?
<kiko> aboudreault, you can try asking cprov for help, or at least paste-bin the build failure so others can see it
<kiko> it /could/ be a bug -- there is a bug around that is related to binary copies indeed -- Ursinha or matsubara can find the number for us
<cprov> aboudreault: point me to the PPA page, I can take a look
<aboudreault> the packge built successfully.... for jaunty. Then I just wanted to copy binaries to intrepid. And ... a rebuild is "forced" or something...
<aboudreault> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntugis-unstable
<aboudreault> You can see the package gdal-ecw , which has a failure for intrepid
<aboudreault> and I'm absolutly sure that I've selected "copy binaries" and not the rebuild option.
<aboudreault> off course, I can solve this by creating a package-1-1~intrepid1 version... just wanted to report it.
<cprov> aboudreault: fear not, I'm checking.
<aboudreault> Ok, will wait
<cprov> aboudreault: did you get an copy error before it succeed ?
<cprov> aboudreault: which forced you to re-select the source you wanted to copy  ...
<aboudreault> not for intrepid. it has been copied without error. after, tried to copy the package from jaunty to hardy, and get the error that the package was building for intrepid.
<cprov> aboudreault: that's weird, let me play more with it in my ppa. You can just delete the intrepid copy and copy again from jaunty with binaries.
<aboudreault> Ok... will try to recopy
<cprov> aboudreault: okay, let me know if it works or crashes this time. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<aboudreault> the build status of the old one is set to the new copy.
<cprov> aboudreault: yes, that's a side-effect of having a built in intrepid that shouldn't be there, although the repository will be sane now
<cprov> aboudreault: i.e, jaunty and intrepid will have the same binaries (the ones built on jaunty)
<aboudreault> Ok, so the package will be published as normal ?
<cprov> aboudreault: yes, that's what we can find out in 3 minutes
<aboudreault> all right. thx
<cprov> aboudreault: np.
<aboudreault> cprov: same problem with hardy
<aboudreault> will do the same thing after the build fail
<cprov> aboudreault: but you copied it while we were talking ?
<aboudreault> I just tried to copy it 2 minutes ago
<aboudreault> when the intrepid one was marked as "published"
<cprov> aboudreault: I'm trying to reproduce it in my PPA and I can't, copy fails
<cprov> what kind of race condition is that ...
<aboudreault> just a guess, try selecting the "Copy binaries" option before selecting the destination serie.
<cprov> aboudreault: found it, 'copy binaries' before there are any binaries published.
<aboudreault> hmm
<aboudreault> Ok, will copy the binaries as soon as they are uploaded in the future
<cprov> aboudreault: the backend thinks the source has failed in the series it was previously uploaded and retries it in the destination series.
<aboudreault> Ok. my package for intrepid is marked "Published   14 minutes ago" but can't get it with apt-get update && install. I think I have to reupload a modified version.
<cprov> aboudreault: that's the source, not the binaries.
<aboudreault> Ok, will wait a while.
<aboudreault> but if the build status is a failure, the binaries will not be published, no?
<cprov> aboudreault: no, not this simple, your binaries are indeed not published. Let me digg more.
<aboudreault> all right.
<eagle00789> how to fix the Cannot find svn repository root. problem??
<sinzui> barry:  ping
<barry> sinzui: pong
<sinzui> barry I think you fell off #launchpad-code
<barry> sinzui: irc sucks
<sinzui> barry: barry I'm reading https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/350390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350390 in launchpad-registry "Duplicate Messages Across System" [Undecided,New]
<cprov> aboudreault: the binaries are not being copied to the other series (the UI might be saying that, only one record in the information-message rendered after the copy)
<cprov> aboudreault: are you selecting the jaunty published record to copy over the other series ?
<aboudreault> yes
<aboudreault> jaunty to intrepid,hardy
<cprov> aboudreault: the copy works on https://edge.launchpad.net/~cprov/+archive/sandbox, despite of the fact the builds are broken, the binaries end up being published
<cprov> aboudreault: in your case there are only binaries for jaunty.
<aboudreault> k, so for that time, I'll have to reupload a modified version of the package
<cprov> aboudreault: if you can wait few minutes more, the binaries can be copied.
<aboudreault> Unfortunately, I gtg. I'll let the repository like it is... and reupload a new version (if needed) tomorrow morning.
<aboudreault> If you have more info, keep me informed in private please. (to be sure I'll see the message)
<aboudreault> Thanks again for your help.
<cprov> aboudreault: deal.
<eagle00789> how to fix the Cannot find svn repository root. problem??
<eagle00789> this is my import url: svn://smartass.webhop.info:443/share/HDA_DATA/svn/ToolbarKiller
<eagle00789> can someone check please what i did wrong so i can have launchpad do an import of the code??
<eagle00789> anyone??
<eagle00789> i'm struggling with this problem for days now...
<fta> {code,bazaar}.lp should display the svn rev-ids when a branch is imported from svn. the bzr revs have no value upstream and are causing confusion. at least, the two should be display, like in bzr log
<fta> +ed
<eagle00789> and how to fix it??
<eagle00789> the problem is that this still is a initial import wich doesn't run...........
<eagle00789> this is the last problem i have to get launchpad working for me....
<thumper> eagle00789: ask a question on launchpad-code project and include a link to the import branch
<eagle00789> àlready done about 2 days ago. still no answer...
<eagle00789> sorry, has been 4 days already
<eagle00789> last post: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/73930
<Saviq> hi all, any word on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73756 ?
<eagle00789> don't waste your breath here. i'm also still waiting for an answer on one of my questions
<Saviq> yeah it seems there's not enough staff working @ launchpad recently
<eagle00789> if there is any staff working at launchpad at al.
<eagle00789> they are currently spending way to much time on open sourcing launchpad... (don't know how they can call it that, when the most used features of launchpad will remain closed source)
<exarkun> enjoy your whine-fest
<eagle00789> i'm not whining. it's just frustrating...
<eagle00789> each and every question i ask everywhere lately is neglected. even Experts Exchange. have a question there open for more then 2 weeks now without ANY responce...
<Saviq> eagle00789: still, this kind of attention won't get you any good
<eagle00789> i know... you are right
<jkakar> Bug folks: thanks for adding the lp: to the beginning of branch URLs.  It makes pasting them a little bit easier, which adds up when you do it 20 times a day.
<RenatoSilva> Hey guys, do you remember our talk about branches and projects?
<RenatoSilva> Can I create a project called "branches"?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Why would you want to do that?
<wgrant> Unless you have some software named 'branches', that seems like a bad idea.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: it's a meta project, just an alternative for +junk
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: If you want bugs for your branch, you should probably just create a project for that branch.
<wgrant> Anything else is probably going to be very ugly.
<RenatoSilva> a place to put non-project branches which aren't junk either
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: If it is non-project, it is by definition junk.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: actually, bugs is secondary, the main thing is to publish code
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: What is the benefit of having that project, rather than just using +junk?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: junk is a strong word, it sounds like old stuff, gabbage
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: That's not the intended meaning here.
<wgrant> And you don't work around bad terminology by creating hacks.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: main benefit is the label
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I just think it's a better neutral level, I can't avoid associating +junk with sand boxes or so. Maybe it's not the sense, but the word is strong.
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: File a bug, perhaps. But creating projects with the same purpose as +junk isn't right.
<RenatoSilva> s/level/label
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I do have some stuff here that 'junk' fits well, for example learning_java or so... but other stuff is more than junk, and less than project...
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Why is it less than a project?
<wgrant> A project has no minimum size.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I think it's annoying, imagine 50 projects of single files
<RenatoSilva> some code just do a litte but useful work, I think it's weird calling them proooojects
<RenatoSilva> can I really set up many projects of little stuff? Won't you find it annoying?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: bug 387552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387552 in launchpad "+junk is a bad label" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387552
#launchpad 2009-06-16
<Snova> RenatoSilva: How about +stuff? :)
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: maybe we could use bug tracker in "branches" project on a per-branch basis by just linking the report to the branch where teh issue happens. The branch is not a patch to solve the bug _yet_, because the branch iitself contains the bug. However the natural way is that such branch solves the bug, and therefore _becomes a fix_ (kind of)
<Snova> +branches is a little generic. They're all branches. +bundled is kinda the same thing. +codes... not everything is code. +orphaned, eh, maybe.
<Snova> (Personally I don't really care)
<RenatoSilva> Snova: I thought about stuff
<RenatoSilva> stuff is more generic than branches
<intellectronica> that's intentional. the subject has been debated over and over again. the thing is, you don't really want to encourage people using this, so the bad name is an intentional deterrent
<RenatoSilva> intellectronica: then you encourage people with, say, 15 very usefull, non-related scripts to create a project for each single file?
<RenatoSilva> sometimes you just want to put the code there, nothing else.
<intellectronica> RenatoSilva: exactly. launchpad is all about collaboration, and for collaboration people need to make the effort and communicate clearly what their code is about
<RenatoSilva> sometimes you don't want to set up a project, the code is simple enougth, you don't need bug tracking, answesr etc, you just want to put the code there, _but the code is not junk_
<wgrant> Setting up a project is no big task, and it makes things much clearer.
<Snova> The term "junk" could also be interpreted as "miscellaneous stuff".
<RenatoSilva> Snova: IMHO I think that just +branches would be nice
<wgrant> +branches doesn't make sense.
<RenatoSilva> it makes sense to me, because +junk contain branches
<Snova> Every other project on LP contains branches, too.
<RenatoSilva> Snova: miscellaneous stuff? in general life or computing (I'm sorry I'm not english native speaker)
<Saviq> what do you need launchpad for, if you don't need bugs, answers etc.?
<intellectronica> RenatoSilva: if setting a project up is too difficult, we should improve that, not turn lp into a server for random, anonymous branches
<RenatoSilva> Snova: humm so that +branches could make someone think they're all the branches when actually they're the orphaned ones
<RenatoSilva> Saviq: I just wan to put the code in the web, and get revision control
<RenatoSilva> Saviq: for _some_ stuff
<wgrant> registering a project takes 30 seconds.
<Snova> It's not really descriptive. Everything you would push there is a branch. At least +junk describes what it is.
<wgrant> And Launchpad doesn't explode if you register 10 projects, AFAICT.
<Saviq> RenatoSilva: IMO LP is overkill for that, can't you just put it on a webserver somewhere?
<RenatoSilva> the question is: where? :)
<RenatoSilva> I don't have a server myself
<Snova> Maybe bzr needs something like github...
<wgrant> sinzui: Thanks for fixing all those UI bugs quickly!
<sinzui> wgrant: your welcome
<RenatoSilva> I think launchpad is very nice, if I just want to put code there, I can do a simple $bzr push ~login/+junk/my.stuff. The point is just that I don't really like this junk tag. Hey my code is not junk :) (sometimes)
<sinzui> wgrant: I'll close a few more tomorrow when beuno has time for UI reviews
<RenatoSilva> Snova: isn't github like lp?
<Snova> RenatoSilva: I don't really know. As far as I know it's a hosting service for Git branches.
<Snova> Also, it's just a name.
<RenatoSilva> also, a project  sounds to me that it's a never-ending work, a plan, a project, something big you want to do...
<RenatoSilva> Snova: +jungle is a good tag too isn't it...
<Snova> Hehe
<RenatoSilva> the projects are the citizens in town, the orphaned branches are the animals in jungle, wonderful or harmful
<RenatoSilva> you can find bad things in jungle, but good ones too
<RenatoSilva> Anyway I think I'll create my stuff under +junk anyway, a project with my login name would be annoying, and you guys did not allowed the "branches" project :) So I'll forget about it.
<felipec> how can I delete a branch in launchpad?
<lifeless> click the trashcan
 * thumper wants a big red button that says Delete (with a trash icon)
<felipec> lifeless: there isn't any
<wgrant> thumper: The little red button didn't work, remember...
<thumper> big red button
<felipec> lifeless: this is the trunk branch, that was created by vcs-import, but it's failing miserably, so I want to delete the branch and start from scratch
<lifeless> felipec: what page are you looking at
<wgrant> Ah, ~vcs-imports.
<thumper> as in big button that has both an icon and the word "Delete"
<felipec> lifeless: https://code.launchpad.net/msn-pecan
<wgrant> thumper: Ah, something like the big app-coloured 'Report a bug' button?
<lifeless> felipec: well, for a vcs-import; as per the docs ask here when there is a help contact, or file a question on https://answers.launchpad.bet/launchpad-code
<lifeless> I'm curious if you know about the docs, or where to find them - so we can make them more accessible
<wgrant> I presume the new inline help system is going to make help a lot more accessible soon.
<wgrant> As it is currently almost impossible to find - the only link to help.launchpad.net is on the Launchpad home page.
<felipec> lifeless: If you are having trouble using the service, please ask on #launchpad on Freenode, or mail the Launchpad team.
<felipec> so I should strike #1 and try #2, right?
<lifeless> felipec: that sounds like the generic text from the bottom of the page
<lifeless> felipec: thanks :) - you've confirmed my theory that you couldn't find the docs relevant to what you're doing.
<lifeless> felipec: anyhow - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code - if you can ask a question there the code folk will reset the import or whatever as needed for you
<RenatoSilva> leaving, thanks everybody
<felipec> liff
<felipec> lifeless: https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<felipec> if that page is telling me what to do, why should I look further?
<lifeless> oh, my bad
<lifeless> I wass /sure/ it said to ask questions
<lifeless> thumper: ^
<felipec> ok, thanks
<wgrant> Are the new tag search features documented anywhere except the commit log?
<spiv> wgrant: I think there's a blog entry pending too.  Probably around the time of the production rollout?
<wgrant> spiv: That only helps people who use Launchpad now.
<spiv> wgrant: I'm just answering your question with the little info I know of.  I'm not a lp dev, let alone a bugs dev.
<wgrant> spiv: Thanks - I'll file a bug.
<intellectronica> wgrant: there's a blog entry which will be published with the rollout, and yes we should amend the documentation, which is, you are reminded on a wiki ;-)
<wgrant> intellectronica: I'm unable to locate any existing documentation on the search functionality.
<wgrant> And I don't think adding it to the wiki is productive, as you've a nice new inline help system which is much easier to find.
<intellectronica> wgrant: heh, you're right. nothing pertaining to search in https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs
<wgrant> intellectronica: Which is reasonable, because there aren't too many surprises in the search form (except for the strange hidden defaults for the status checkboxes)
<intellectronica> oh right, i always forget about the inline help, since i never use it myself (for obvious reasons). that may be a good place to explain that
<wgrant> intellectronica: I first saw it a week ago, so I think it's new..
<wgrant> I think it's a very good place to explain it, yes.
<wgrant> (bug #387592, this is)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387592 in launchpad-documentation "Need documentation for tag search" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387592
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> It's triaged.
<intellectronica> anyway, i shouldn't be awake now. will look at this tomorrow
 * wgrant curses batch lag.
<wgrant> Night.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<intellectronica> yeah, i triaged it and moved it to the launchpad documentation project
<mib_t7vnj1> Can someone assist me with changing commit authors? I accidentally used my real full name instead of my alias when I moved to a new OS. :(
<wgrant> mib_t7vnj1: #bzr might be more useful here, I think.
<mib_t7vnj1> wgrant: but the data is on the Launchpad servers. AFAIK, changing history requires administrator access.
<wgrant> mib_t7vnj1: No, not in bzr.
<mib_t7vnj1> OK
<stewart> https://code.launchpad.net/~stewart-flamingspork/drizzle/myisam-is-tmp/+merge/7464 is consistently giving me " Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad." and different Error ID each time (e.g.  (Error ID: OOPS-1263G106)     (Error ID: OOPS-1263G108) )
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1263G106
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1263G108
<stewart> not just that... i seem to get a heap of similar things.
<mwhudson> stewart: i bet it's a unicode error of some kind
<mwhudson> stewart: edge is fine
<wgrant> mwhudson: Bug #344041 looks like it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344041 in launchpad-code "Oops when showing merge proposal details" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344041
<wgrant> That was fixed on Sat.
<mwhudson> stewart: yes, that bug is definitely fixed on edge now
<RenatoSilva> Update this branch: bzr push lp:~renatosilva/+junk/moin.macro.siteindex
<RenatoSilva> Is it allowed to everyone? Can I change permissions? How?
<Snova> No, it's your branch. Only you.
<lifeless> everyone can read, only you can push
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: The permissions are controlled by the owner. The owner is either a person or a team, named after the ~.
<wgrant> If a team owns it, any member of the team can write.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: but then the url will change from ~renatosilva to ~groupname right?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Yes.
<RenatoSilva> So if I want to allow other people to work iwth the barnch, the only way is to change the url?
<wgrant> Yes.
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> people can create branches and I can merge them anyway
<RenatoSilva> thanks
<stewart> mwhudson: great! hopefully will be deployed soon too.
<lifeless> stewart: you can use edge
<lifeless> spm: getting lots of timeouts/oops on edge
<spm> yah. edge2 has just died
<spm> for values of not died. heading to -9 territory...
<wgrant> Ah, I wondered why I got a 502 a while ago.
<spm> it's a bit of a pita tbh. the app servers are still working from the load balancers perspective, but are dead to a full request. and doing "proper" checks would kill LP (my opinion)
<poolie> thumper/jml: what's the difference between "reviews i can do" and "other reviews"?
<poolie> specifically some of the others seem like ones i can or should do
<thumper> reviews you can do are those where there is a pending review for a team you are a member of
<thumper> other reviews are those where there are no pending reviews and you didn't review it
<poolie> so https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jameinel/bzr/1.16-commit-fulltext/+merge/7080
<poolie> it seems to have a review requested from me?
<poolie> or does it have no requested reviews?
<thumper> no it doesn't have a review requested from you
<thumper> it has no requested reviews
<thumper> you are greyed out
<thumper> because you can review
<thumper> abentley has a branch that changes this
<poolie> oh ok
<poolie> i was wondering why so many were in this state
<poolie> just one more thing
<poolie> what's the point of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kangol/bzr/1.8-smart-server-fix/+merge/1443/+resubmit
<poolie> "Resubmitting this proposal to merge will cause this proposal to be marked as superseded another proposal to merge with the same source and target branches will be created. "
 * jml would love to know the answer to this one.
<poolie> it's going to throw away all the comments and state and resubmit the same code?
<poolie> that seems of limited use
<thumper> it doesn't throw away the comments
<thumper> but they are on the old proposal
<poolie> ok
<thumper> it has use, but yes limited
<poolie> sorry, not "throw away" but make them obsolete
<thumper> yes
<abentley> poolie: This is the resubmit option that I've commented we should make nicer, rather than re-generating review diffs.
<poolie> oh i see
<poolie> so it'd replace it with a new one for a different revision
<poolie> ok
<thumper> I am for regenerating the review diffs and emailing the interdiff BTW
<poolie> this is not really a proposal status then
<poolie> it's a different kind of action
<thumper> no
<thumper> yes it should be different
<thumper> not a status
<robin_> wgrant: Hey, are you free?
<wgrant> robin_: Mostly. Why?
<robin_> wgrant: I want to ask you something.
<wgrant> robin_: Go ahead.
<robin_> wgrant: When I set up my branch, and I change some codes. I will compile the code, and it will generate lots of object-files, but I don't want to upload the object-files. Do you have a good idea?
<wgrant> robin_: bzr help ignore
<robin_> wgrant: OK!
<robert_ancell> Is there are way to rename a project unix name once it has been created?  We have the fileroller project but this causes issues as the source package is called file-roller (as are the upstream tarballs)
<wgrant> robert_ancell: You can ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<robert_ancell> wgrant: thanks, will do
<wgrant> Bug #387823 is very interesting.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387823 in launchpad ""You received this bug notification because you are a direct subscriber of the bug" - not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387823
<intellectronica> wgrant: is it? i don't really understand it. do you think the user is confusing the '(-) unsubscribe' link with an indication that he isn't subscribed?
<wgrant> intellectronica: Exactly.
<wgrant> intellectronica: Er, not that link.
<wgrant> But the 'Some User (-)'
<wgrant> Inside the subscriber list.
<wgrant> Which is more easily misunderstandable.
<intellectronica> yeah
<wgrant> It's not an entirely unreasonable assumption to make, given that all the other add/remove buttons on that page have text.
<intellectronica> i think that's a wontfix. we try to establish that visual idiom, and it will be used in many places. it will be a while before we can decide whether it's working for people or not
<wgrant> I guess so.
<wgrant> It surprised me the first time when it was AJAXy - it performs an action immediately, yet isn't a green link.
<intellectronica> well, the link itself (the user name), doesn't perform any action. it's only the icon that does. the green links are for captions that describe the action itself
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But there is no indication that it's a green link.
<wgrant> The green links are green to warn that they're going to do something - that link doesn't have such a warning.
<wgrant> But I don't see a way to improve that :(
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<Sam-I-Am> hey folks...
<Sam-I-Am> anyone here work with the launchpad ppa build system?
<beuno> Sam-I-Am, sure, cprov and bigjools
<Sam-I-Am> well, ld segfaulted on a build
<bigjools> Sam-I-Am: have you got the URL to the build please?
<Sam-I-Am> amd64 built ok, i386 failed with the ld segfault
<Sam-I-Am> one sec
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: do you have the build URL handy ?
<cprov> bigjools: stage is yours ...
<bigjools> cprov -> exits left
<Sam-I-Am> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27967263/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.openldap_2.4.20090602%2Bhardy~msk2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sam-I-Am> thats the log with the failure...
<Sam-I-Am> lpia also failed, but i suspect thats because its similar to i386
<Sam-I-Am> https://launchpad.net/~ionosphere80/+archive/msk-7/+builds
<Sam-I-Am> theres the ppa associated with it
<bigjools> cool
<bigjools> looking at that log I think you've got bigger problems anyway
<Sam-I-Am> like what?
<Sam-I-Am> the package seems to build locally on amd64 ok... i hadn't tried i386 until launchpad did
<bigjools> Sam-I-Am: /usr/bin/ld.real: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `.libs/alias.o' is incompatible with i386 output
<bigjools> I think your package is broken
<Sam-I-Am> huh, thats interesting
<Sam-I-Am> wonder if theres some broken make cleanage
<bigjools> just underneath where it reports the segfault
<bigjools> has it got amd64 .o files in it I wonder
<Sam-I-Am> although there shouldn't be any object files laying around
<Sam-I-Am> lemmie look...
<Sam-I-Am> bigjools: huh, whaddya know, theres a bunch of stuck object files in that directory
<bigjools> aha!
<Sam-I-Am> from the tarball itself no less
<bigjools> you beat me to it, I was just looking in your tarball
<Sam-I-Am> its actually cvs from the openldap project... seems like one of their makefiles might not know how to clean that directory
<Sam-I-Am> or its just not called by the global makefile
<Sam-I-Am> never noticed on amd64 because the object files magically worked
<bigjools> indeed
<bigjools> ok good luck with it
<Sam-I-Am> yeah thanks... i'll go fix it now and try again
<Sam-I-Am> everything else seems to be working so far... liking the PPA bit.
<bigjools> great, glad to hear that
<bigjools> and tell openldap to switch to Bazaar :)
<Sam-I-Am> from cvs?
<bigjools> yep
<Sam-I-Am> ha, sure... not a big fan of cvs myself
<bigjools> is anyone...
<wgrant> bigjools: Some people like to move slowly, though... my uni just moved onto svn this year.
<bigjools> wgrant: !
<Sam-I-Am> what i'm trying to do is periodically roll latest openldap code into packages for at least unstable/testing and the most recent LTS... so i dont really get to mess with the cvs headaches of management
<wgrant> So, we've got this software which provides a nice interface for students to use Subversion. But we manage its code in Bazaar.
<Sam-I-Am> bigjools: so the nssov makefile completely forgets to clean the tree... guess i need to use cvs now lol
<bigjools> ouch
<wgrant> sinzui: Is this 2.2.7/3.1.8 UI focus to which you refer just for Registry, or LP-wide?
<sinzui> wgrant: LP wide
<wgrant> sinzui: Ah, excellent!
<Sam-I-Am> bigjools: looks like it compiled on i386 this time... just not lpia, but i'm not sure how much that matters
<jblount> rockstar`: Yo! #325985 is fixed on edge when?
<bigjools> Sam-I-Am: great, gald you got it working that far
<bigjools> glad, even
<Sam-I-Am> bigjools: yeah, so whats the deal with lpia?
<Sam-I-Am> it looks almost like i386
<bigjools> Sam-I-Am: give me a build URL and I'll check
<Sam-I-Am> https://launchpad.net/~ionosphere80/+archive/msk-7/+build/1079976
<Sam-I-Am> seems to have a dependency issue
<Sam-I-Am> although the other builds found db4.7 fine
<Sam-I-Am> (which is another custom package... using a PPA dependency)
<Sam-I-Am> unless db4.7 failed for lpia too lol... havent checked that one
<Sam-I-Am> yeah, it failed
<bigjools> ok there ya go
<Sam-I-Am> now lets see why that one failed...
<Sam-I-Am> oh hmm yeah... i think i can fix that one
<Sam-I-Am> at least i386 and amd64 worked
<persia> Unless you're feelign *very* motivated, it's probably not worth fussing about lpia FTBFSs.
<Sam-I-Am> what exactly is lpia (before i go rtfm)
<bigjools> Atom, etc
<Sam-I-Am> ah ok
<bigjools> low power
<persia> Well, "lpia" is Intel Atom and A1xx, but the Ubuntu "lpia" architecture happens to just be a collection of different compilation flags that may or may not be optimised for those devices.
<Sam-I-Am> ok
<persia> (whether Ubuntu "lpia" is best for LPIA hardware was never conclusively investigated)
<Sam-I-Am> heh
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<Saviq> hi guys, the page about importing translations from bazaar only describes handling templates, can anyone tell me about translation catalogs? not templates? there's 'import templates and translations' in the settings but no word on what to do to have them automatically approved / imported
<kiko> Saviq, what do you mean by catalogs? I think catalogs and templates are the same thing.
<kiko> danilos, am I right? :)
<Saviq> no, catalog templates are .pot
<Saviq> catalogs are .po
<Saviq> (t for template)
<Saviq> well naming isn't important ;)
<danilos> kiko: yeah, that's usually interchangeable terminology, though sometimes people use "catalogs" for translation files as well
<danilos> Saviq: if this is about https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73756, I've responded there already :)
<Saviq> danilos: that's what I was afraid of... thanks, I'll see how can it work with our setup.
<danilos> Saviq: yeah, I am sorry it's not well documented (we are fixing that), but that is the most standard layout
<Saviq> danilos: sure, I should've thought of that earlier - I forgot the .po don't actually have locale defined inside
<Saviq> shame python's gettext defaults to: language/LC_MESSAGES/domain.mo
<Saviq> what's more, language seems to always be xx_XX
<Saviq> danilos: one more thing - is the <domain>/<language>.po the only supported scheme for .pos?
<Saviq> or will putting the <language>.po in the same dir as <domain>.pot suffice?
<ahasenack> kiko: you asked for an oops the other day about the timeout when seeing the "later" milestone in landscape: OOPS-1263A1369
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1263A1369
<kirkland> has a date been set on launchpad being open sourced?
<beuno> kirkland, July 21st
<kirkland> beuno: awesome, is that posted somewhere externally, that I can point someone to?
<nhandler> kirkland: See the link in the topic for more info
<kirkland> https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<kirkland> cool, thanks
<_gpg_> hi
<goundy> Hi.
<goundy> I'm getting: Permission denied (publickey).
<goundy> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions
<goundy> Which is normal as am using my second linux operating system
<goundy> and basically I use the other one to work with my branches.
<goundy> Right now I want my second Linux system to be able to use my branch.. How can I solve this?
<beuno> goundy, so you need to either copy your public key to the new machine
<beuno> or create and register a new one
<goundy> beuno, where exactly ?
<beuno> goundy, on the "other" machine?
<beuno> copy over your ~/.ssh
<goundy> beuno, well I mean where I should put my public key ^^
<beuno> goundy, go to your profile on Launchpad
<beuno> it should let you add a new key from there
<goundy> hmm okay
<goundy> beuno, it works ! Thanks man ;)
<beuno> goundy, welcome'
<_gpg_> is 21 July 2009 always the date for OpenSourcing Launchpad ?
<beuno> _gpg_, yes
<_gpg_> beuno, thank you
<_gpg_> beuno, i'm reading some pages, but would like to know if there's any pre-version available for testing ?
<beuno> _gpg_, pre-version?
<_gpg_> Release 2.2.5 for example
<beuno> no, it has never been released
<beuno> it will be released for the first time on July 21st
<_gpg_> beuno, i was reading https://dev.launchpad.net/Releases/2009Calendar
<_gpg_> beuno, thank you
<beuno> _gpg_, right. We've never release the source code, so no previous versions available
<_gpg_> beuno, thank you for the clarifications
<beuno> welcome!
<Saviq> anyone knows what .po naming schemes are supported for rosetta's bazaar import functionality?
<beuno> Saviq, danilos or jtv may know
<Saviq> yeah they seem to be afk now
<Saviq> do you happen to know what timezone they're in? is it worth to wait?
<beuno> Saviq, they're a few hours behind me
<beuno> I know that danilos is roughly UTC
<beuno> so they won't be around today
<beuno> Saviq, open a question
<beuno> they'll get around to it
<Saviq> yeah I'm ~UTC, too, so I'll ask tomorrow, less hassle
<Scurz> Is it possible to make private mailing list's archives ?
<Scurz> (re-plop)
<beuno> bac`, ^
<bac`> Scurz: I'm unsure about what you're asking.
<Scurz> I'm an administrator of a mailing list of a team on launchpad, and we have archives from this mailing list, they are public for the moment
<Scurz> but I would like to make them private, is it possible ?
<bac`> Scurz: Ah, ok.
<Scurz> so ? is it possible or not ?
<Scurz> because I don't find
<bac`> Scurz: Normally we do not allow private mailing lists for Launchpad projects.
<Scurz> oh okay :(
<bac`> Scurz: Which project are you working on?
<Scurz> https://launchpad.net/~fullcircle-fr-contribs
<cr3> have you guys ever encountered requests to access a private ppa (under https) behind a proxy? I can't get apt to support this kind of configuration
<eagle00789> can i use launchpad for automatic bug download from e-mail or automatic bug report via html-link??
<eagle00789> (i ask this question since i use Eurekalog in my app to report any bugs to my email, but eurekalog can also directly report to a html-link)
<kiko> eagle00789, hmm, can you explain that again?
<eagle00789> i'm using eurekalog in my project (an exception catcher). when it catches an av, exception or memory leak, it can send a report containing all informatioin about that problem to an e-mail adress or a http-link (a special formed http-link)
<eagle00789> so my question is: is there a special e-mailadress or a special http-link where i can send any bugs to, so that they are added to my bugtracker (in launchpad ofcourse)
<kiko> eagle00789, so the general answer is yes.
<kiko> eagle00789, you can do this in two ways
<eagle00789> for example an e-mailadres like bugs.tbu@launchpad.net
<eagle00789> let'stell me how then
<RenatoSilva> I have a suggestion: sub-projects
<RenatoSilva> Instead of https://launchpad.net/bzr-xmloutput
<RenatoSilva> It would be https://launchpad.net/bazaar/xmloutput
<kiko> eagle00789, first, by using our +storeblob protocol, which allows a bug reporter to post a blob via an HTTP post
<eagle00789> just found the emailinterface wich i'mgoing to use....
<kiko> eagle00789, or, you can use the email interface directly
<eagle00789> ^^
<kiko> which will file the bug on the behalf of the submitter
<kiko> but that does require they have an account
<eagle00789> i'm going to use my own e-mailadress as reporter
<eagle00789> so got nothing to do with that then
<kiko> eagle00789, yeah, in that case you can totally just submit bugs to new@bugs.launchpad.net
<kiko> there is a specific syntax you need to use
<eagle00789> i already did....
<kiko> and if you are sending HTML then it may be best to use the +storeblob protocol
<kiko> eagle00789, if you need further help, just ask on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kiko> I'll be happy to look into it
<eagle00789> the message of the mail contains a affects tbu line and the subject of the e-mail is the errormessage itself. as sender i used my own registered e-mailadress
<eagle00789> (tbu is my project on launchpad)
<eagle00789> just a small off-topic question: what do you guys think when a application doesn't have an irc channel
<kiko> eagle00789, it's.. kinda normal. :)
<kiko> eagle00789, it should work out okay
<kiko> let me know via answers.l.n if you need any more help
<kiko> gotta crash
<eagle00789> ok. thx for your help sofar cya later
<wgrant> An app can easily grow one later, too.
<eagle00789> that's true wgrant
<eagle00789> just one more question: does it then make sense to have it's own server for the channel, or is hosted on a public channel not any different
<eagle00789> public channel = public server
<wgrant> A separate server is very probably overkill.
<wgrant> And it makes it harder for everybody else.
<eagle00789> that's true once again. thx for the insight into this matter :D
<eagle00789> well, i'm off to bed as well. cya laater everyone....
#launchpad 2009-06-17
<RenatoSilva> do you use bzr-email for notification on branch changes?
<RenatoSilva> if not, what do you use instead?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: They use their own thing. Not a bzr plugin.
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> it would be nice if you could upload a zipped branch in Launchpad
<thumper> RenatoSilva: why?
<thumper> RenatoSilva: the email out of LP was originally copied from bzr-email
<RenatoSilva> thumper: I've heard of another option with mail template, do you know any?
<thumper> RenatoSilva: I'm not quite sure I understand what you are asking
<RenatoSilva> about zip: in case of you can't push
<RenatoSilva> a better option to bzr-email
<RenatoSilva> also, a suggestion: push through zip upload
<thumper> RenatoSilva: we have some work around emailing merge directives to launchpad
<thumper> RenatoSilva: right now we can make a new branch from a merge directive
<thumper> RenatoSilva: but this also proposes for merging
<thumper> RenatoSilva: it pulls in the changes from the directive
<RenatoSilva> I don't get you
<thumper> a merge directive is what you go when you say `bzr send`
<thumper> a bundle is an text representation of some revisions
<thumper> a merge directive contains the revision bundle by default
<thumper> you can email a new branch to LP and propose it for merging with a single email
<RenatoSilva> oh
<RenatoSilva> so I send an email with the patch and it creates a branch?
<RenatoSilva> or merges
<thumper> RenatoSilva: right now it needs to be a merge directive, not a patch
<thumper> RenatoSilva: and it has some error edge cases right now that aren't handled particularly well
<RenatoSilva> ok it's better wait
<RenatoSilva> but can't I upload a directive?
<RenatoSilva> by form
<thumper> no, just email
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> is bazaar.conf fetched when I bzr branch lp:*?
<RenatoSilva> I want to use bzr-email at work, bring branch home, stop using bzr-email, work, commit, and push
<thumper> not sure
<RenatoSilva> #bzr confirmed: no
<RenatoSilva> I would like to try sending a merge proposal to launchpad, how can I do it?
<RenatoSilva> How should I save the bzr send? I put a .patch extension
<spiv> RenatoSilva: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review#Email%20interface
<RenatoSilva> the branch is amnually created?
<RenatoSilva> if approved
<RenatoSilva> I thought it was automated
<DBO> does LP update merge diffs if the merge gets new revisions pushed to it after the merge is proposed?
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> not yet, anyway
<DBO> thank you
<RenatoSilva> bzr branch lp:bzr-email: FATAL ERROR: Disconnected: No supported authentication methods available
<RenatoSilva> can't I branch as anonymous after a lp-login?
<jmarsden> RenatoSilva: I think you can't "undo" the lp-login easily, you have to edit or rm a file or two under .bzr/ before it will use http to access the repository.  Someone was discussing this eitehr here on on #ubuntu-motu a few days ago I think.
<RenatoSilva> jmarsden: thanks for the info at least
<RenatoSilva> jmarsden: something like bzr branch --annonymous, and bzr lp-logout would be nice
<jmarsden> RenatoSilva: Yes.  I think just bzr lp-logout would be sufficient.
<RenatoSilva>  bug 349143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349143 in bzr "no lp-logout command" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349143
<jmarsden> You found it :)  Loosk like you can rm ~/.bazaar/authentication.conf and edit your launchpad username out of ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf to get the desired effect.  But that's hard to remember :)
<RenatoSilva> :)
<RenatoSilva> what's Status Whiteboard for branches bug linking?
<kiko> RenatoSilva, just somewhere to put status information
<RenatoSilva> ok
<kiko> you can use it as you see fit -- it's a whiteboard, so no parsing is done of it
<RenatoSilva> ok
<persia> Hello.  I've been told that some people get reject messages for unsigned uploads to a PPA and some people don't.  I'd expect nobody to get any error messages because Soyuz wouldn't be able to figure out if it was a forged upload.  Does anyone know which is the correct behaviour?
<robin_> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~scut-tang/mysql-server/mysql-6.0-infoschema": The remote branch at ~scut-tang/mysql-server/mysql-6.0-infoschema has no URL specified.
<robin_> what is wrong? The bug 382795 has not be fixed yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382795 in launchpad-code "mirror-branch using too much memory" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382795
<robin_> But I can't push my branch still?
<spiv> robin_: it's apparently a remote branch, not a hosted one.
<spiv> robin_: but weirdly, it's a remote branch with no remote URL set.
<spiv> jml: ^ any idea?
<jml> spiv, plenty of idea :)
<jml> robin_, hi
<robin_> spiv: ?with no remote url set?
<robin_> jml: ah?
<spiv> robin_: my guess is that what you want to do is delete that branch (via the web UI) and then push it, assuming you want that branch hosted on launchpad.
<jml> robin_, I'm in the middle of a few things right now. Please give me a moment.
<robin_> jml: ok
<kiko> robin_, what spiv said, though it's weird that you ended up in that situation -- maybe rename it and we can look at it later
<robin_> ok, I try to delete it in the web UI, and push it again.
<jml> so
<spiv> robin_: did you create that branch via the "Register a branch" web page?
<jml> spiv, kiko: this was the branch that caused the memory crisis last week
<robin_> spiv: no, I push it directly.
<jml> we manually hacked it to be remote in order to make sure it didn't take down our servers.
<kiko> ah.
<kiko> ah yes
<kiko> robin_, how long does it take to push that branch?
<robin_> kiko: long time-_-!
<spiv> jml: ah!
<robin_> kiko:  I delete the branch, and push it now. It works and is transferring.
<kiko> robin_, you know, you might want to wait a few minutes until we decide if we are going to roll an update to codehosting in the next hour
<kiko> because we'll have to do a bounce
<kiko> if spm agrees to it :)
<robin_> kiko: I am pushing it.  Is it ok?
<kiko> robin_, you may have to abort and restart if we manage to convince spm to re-roll, just that
<robin_> kiko: ok. I stop it. When I can push it again? I wait for it for 2 weeks~~
<kiko> robin_, hang on there
<robin_> kiko: ok
<kiko> robin_, we're not rolling out now. how much time is "long time" when you said that above?
<kiko> days?
<robin_> kiko: I am not sure. May be several hours.
<robin_> kiko: I run the push command and left computer.
<kiko> robin_, soon we'll have you testing bzr 2.0 format which should be a big difference?
<robin_> kiko: ok. Tell me how to do it is fine.
<robin_> kiko: But I hope it can work as soon as possible.
<Saviq> danilos: you around?
<Peng_> Ohh, branch descriptions are back? Yay!
<Peng_> Is it possible to trigger a full remirror? Without having to learn the API? It's just a silly, 1 MB test branch, but I realized that lp:~mnordhoff/+junk/pytz-2008f.dev6rr was badly packed.
<kiko> Peng_, I'm not sure what you're asking -- is this a remote branch we are mirroring?
<Peng_> kiko: Yeah. I'd like it to be remirrored from scratch, since the current one isn't very optimal. Anyway, it doesn't matter. I'm abandoning that branch.
<Peng_> If LP is having problems mirroring a branch, where should I bring it up? Here? Answers?
<intellectronica> Peng_: best is to file a question
<Peng_> intellectronica: ok
<wgrant> Why does the bugtask table not replace the stock product/distro icons with the customised branding, if any?
<intellectronica> interesting question
<wgrant> It would be nice to just be able to glance at the table and seek immediately to the right task.
<intellectronica> i can give it a try, since i'm anyway working on redoing it, but i somehow doubt it will look good or be helpful
<wgrant> Hm, OK.
<intellectronica> yeah, it's definitely worth a try
<wgrant> What are you doing to it? AJAXing?
<intellectronica> yup
<wgrant> Nice.
<wgrant> Except for the whole JS thing.
<intellectronica> what do you mean?
<wgrant> Coding JS == pain
<intellectronica> i mean, it's a nightmare to develop using JS, but is it a problem for you as a user?
<intellectronica> oh, you bet!
<wgrant> No, no.
<wgrant> As long as it works, which Launchpad's seems to in general.
<Scurz> hey
<Scurz> in a team, for a mailing list, the team's admin can't subscribe himself all team's members ?
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> I'm trying to build a new version of json-glib in my PPA, but want to copy the source package for karmic, so where do I copy it from? (as it's said in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Copying%20packages)
<rodrigo_> 'Copy packages' link on my PPA just allows me to copy from my PPA to somewhere else
<wgrant> rodrigo_: You can select the same PPA on that page.
<bigjools-afk> rodrigo_: you need to re-upload it if you want to change the package, otherwise there's no need to copy from Ubuntu itself
<wgrant> Oh, I see. From real Karmic.
<rodrigo_> right, but I want to have the latest for karmic, and just update that
<rodrigo_> (or should I just use apt-get source?
<bigjools-afk> rodrigo_: if you're changing the source package, yes, apt-get source, modify, upload
<rodrigo_> ok
<bigjools-afk> copying just re-publishes the same stuff that's already published elsewhere
<rodrigo_> ah
<aboudreault> If a package doesn't require any modification between hardy,intrepid,jaunty.
<aboudreault> You upload it in hardy. and copy binaries from hardy to intrepid and hardy to jaunty. ?
<aboudreault> and not the contrary ? (jaunty to intrepid ...)
<wgrant> aboudreault: It's more likely to work going from Hardy.
<wgrant> Much more likely, in fact.
<bigjools-afk> yep, in that respect it's similar to a new Ubuntu series
<aboudreault> yeah, that what i've noticed, if I build a package from jaunty...some dependency will have a higher version that needed.
<aboudreault> all right. just wanted to be sure :)
<wgrant> sinzui: What did you change the series display name to?
<sinzui> Mozilla Firefox trunk series
<wgrant> Excellent.
<ondrej> hi
<sanxiyn> Hello, I am trying to set my location,
<ondrej> i would like to ask two things
<sanxiyn> and when I click Korea and "Update", location is set to Turkey.
<sanxiyn> WTF?
<ondrej> 1) is it possible to delete a project in launchpad?
<sanxiyn> ondrej: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Closing
<sanxiyn> e.g. you need to file a request, and it's not automatic.
<kiko> sanxiyn, seriously?
<sanxiyn> kiko: You mean location? Yes 100% serious.
<sanxiyn> Try it yourself.
<kiko> sanxiyn, what URL are you at?
<sanxiyn> https://launchpad.net/~sanxiyn
<salgado> sinzui, didn't you investigate something similar to what sanxiyn is describing?
<sinzui> salgado: apparently geonames believe Norwich UK is on the Kazakistan border
<sinzui> salgado: I believe the mismatch in timezones and names relates to the ancient pytz launchpad uses. I suspect the bug that Launchpad does not know Indian cities will also be fixed by updating pytz
<salgado> hmmm
<ondrej> sanxiyn, thanks
<ondrej> and my second question:
<ondrej> there is a branch that is imported from cvs and gets updated regularly
<ondrej> unfortunately, the devs of the original project don't like this
<ondrej> so i would like to remove it, as i have initiated the whole thing
<sanxiyn> Yes, I too think Launchpad VCS import is evil.
<ondrej> the question is, is there a way, when i keep my local branch, to update it from the original cvs?
<ondrej> sanxiyn, i find it useful simply because working with cvs hurts compared to a modern vcs
<ondrej> but the project in question is not my call
<ondrej> so i need to have it closed and the branch removed
<ondrej> i have created the project only because of the import
<kiko> sanxiyn, whyy do you think that?
<ondrej> development take place elsewhere
<kiko> ondrej, to be honest, that's a perfectly valid use of launchpad
<kiko> ondrej, we have lots of projects registered that don't use launchpad
<kiko> and that are available so that people can track either code or bugs remotely
<ondrej> kiko, i know. that's why i did it and found it perfectly fine. legal by gpl and everything
<kiko> ondrej, what project is that? I can get somebody to go and contact them.
<sanxiyn> kiko: It's one more place to check -- which people may not want.
<kiko> sanxiyn, to check.. for what?
<sanxiyn> kiko: You know how controversial Launchpad's translations are?
<sanxiyn> People translate on Launchpad, which is wasted, since that's not coordinated with upstream translation, etc.
<kiko> sanxiyn, I know there is controversy in many things, from wikipedia to gmail to launchpad translations, yes
<sanxiyn> Same for VCS import (if it's not intentional.)
<kiko> sanxiyn, so, two things
<ondrej> sanxiyn, exactly their argument, they want to keep it central. i don't thing a mirror of the repo breaks that, but i am not in a position to argue
<ondrej> it's called cp2k
<ondrej> http://cp2k.berlios.de
<kiko> sanxiyn, VCS imports are completely read-only, so I don't quite understand what the comparison with translations is there
<sanxiyn> ondrej: I do think it's their call (not to speak of I agree with them)
<sanxiyn> lol VCS import is read-only :)
<kiko> sanxiyn, as for translations, that is true for /upstream/ translations, but there's a set of mechanisms to ensure that the right policy is advertised and applied there
<ondrej> sanxiyn, i agree. therefore i do not want to argue and want to have it fixed.
<kiko> sanxiyn, for distributions like ubuntu, the requirements are a bit different
<ondrej> my opinion is besides the point.
<sanxiyn> kiko: Yes, I do understand it has improved (right policy advertised etc)
<sanxiyn> On the other hand, initial implementation was very distasteful.
<ondrej> still, i like to work with bzr much more than cvs
<kiko> ondrej, I'm going to talk to somebody about contacting cp2k; ping kfogel when he is around about this and him and I will see what to do
<ondrej> and would therefore like to keep the ability to see a read-only bzr version of the original cvs repo
<ondrej> kiko, i would really like to avoid trying to convince them
<ondrej> i have already talked to them
<ondrej> and been told it was discussed internally
<kiko> ondrej, I guess my point is that they can't actually ask for it to be removed IYKWIM
<ondrej> although the license of the code allows me to do what i have done and much more, i would like to avoid anything that the devs find problematic, even if it is for reasons i don't agree with
<kiko> ondrej, if you find it useful, then it's hard to argue for getting it removed
<kiko> and the process in this situation is for us to contact them
<ondrej> kiko, i totally agree. formally, it is sound.
<ondrej> kiko, if you really want to get into this, then the right place is the mailing list at google groups: http://groups.google.com/group/cp2k
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> thanks!
<ondrej> but please note that i really advice against this
<ondrej> kiko, see also my original announcement: http://groups.google.com/group/cp2k/browse_thread/thread/ba88294ae132314e#
<ondrej> i have also talked privately with fawzi about this
<ondrej> now to get back to the technical point: is there a way to update the imported branch locally?
<kiko> ondrej, you can probably run cscvs locally
<kiko> I have never tried this, but it's open source: launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<wgrant> kiko: I made the mistake of trying to run cscvs once...
<wgrant> kiko: It's not fun.
<kiko> you can say that again
<ondrej> wgrant, exactly my experience
<ondrej> that's the reason i ask :-)
<ondrej> i know it should be possible *in principle*
<wgrant> For Subversion or Git it's easy, as there are good bzr plugins for those.
<ondrej> i would appreciate a howto or a pointer to what command actually runs at the servers upon import
<ondrej> wgrant, unfortunately, it's cvs in this case
<kiko> ondrej, at the server? cscvs works completely remotely from the server
<ondrej> kiko, i mean launchpad servers
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<ondrej> i assume you need cscvs, a local branch and a remote cvs repo
<kiko> ondrej, ah. the best person to ask would be mwhudson to be honest
<ondrej> kiko, ok, thanks. he did the original import, as there were some trouble. i'll try to ask him.
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> I'll talk to karl as soon as I'm back
<kiko> laters!
<ondrej> thanks, bye...
<ondrej> mwhudson, are you here?
<wgrant> ondrej: It's 2am where he is.
<wgrant> So I hope not.
<abentley> Peng_: We mirror on a logical level, not a per-file level.  The amount of packing in the source isn't relevant.
<ondrej> wgrant, ah, thanks for the sanity check, missed that :-)
<slayton> I'm trying to build a package on launchpad but it keeps failing, here is the log http://tinyurl.com/me2m2c here are the relavant lines: http://paste2.org/p/269016  what I don't get is when I build the package on my local machine using the debs hosted in the repository the package builds fine...
<slayton> it appears that the build machine on launchpad isn't recognizing that dbus-c++ of the packages is installed, but dbus-c++ contains the correct pkconfig file and I have verified that it gets installed in the correct place on my local machine
<slayton> the only way i can replicate the bug on my local machine is to uninstall dbus-c++
<slayton> but looking at the build log dbus-c++ is clearly being installed during the build process
<geser> slayton: are are the dependencies of the .pc file available?
<slayton> geser, it appears that they are... the only thing required by dbus-c++ is dbus-1 which appears to be installed during the build process
<geser> but not libdbus-1-dev which contains the .pc file referenced in your .pc file
<slayton> ah.... ok I'll add that thanks
<geser> slayton: and I'm not sure if pkg-config will find dbus-c++ if the file is named dbus-c++-1.pc (you can try if "pkg-config --libs dbus-c++" works)
<slayton> geser, so I  guess I need to rename the package dbus-c++-1
<geser> slayton: I don't have much experience with pkg-config so better check yourself how the file should be named (and what else is needed) that pkg-config will find your lib and your build moves further
<slayton> geser, ok great. I really appreciate your help
<slayton> Hmm.... for some reason my amd64 package doesn't build but the lpia and i386 packages build just fine... the build process is failing on dh_shlibdps, here is the build log http://tinyurl.com/nvg2s6  and here are the relavent build lines: http://paste2.org/p/269107   why would I get this error on amd64 and not on the other 2 build systems
<Sam-I-Am> slayton: is there a ppa dependency thats missing its amd64 build?
<bigjools> I'm no expert on this, but it looks like the package needs another build dependency for amd64
<Scurz> in a team, for a mailing list, the team's admin can't subscribe himself all team's members ?
<bigjools> barry: ^
<bigjools> or abentley? --^ (since you're on call)
<barry> Scurz: no.  team members must subscribe themselves
<Scurz> okay
<slayton> Sam-I-Am, no all of the packages are present under amd64
<abentley> rockstar: skype?
<rockstar> abentley, sure.
<slayton> bigjools, what do you mean by " it looks like the package needs another build dependency for amd64"
<slayton> can anybody explain to me why a build might fail on amd64 but not on lpia or i386?  all the dependencies are either in the ubuntu repos or the ppa... and all of the other amd64 .debs built fine
<kklimonda> hmm.. is it a feature that when I push a packaging branch to LP it links to all bugs it closes?
<Peng_> abentley: This is a dev6rr branch. If the source branch is not optimally compressed (I forgot to pack after upgrading), doesn't bzr copy that verbatim? If it does in fact recompress it, the LP branch is twice as large as it should be for some other reason. :\
<thumper> kklimonda: yes
<kklimonda> thumper: is it helpful? packaging branch doesn't actually have a fix for a bug itself.
<thumper> well...
<thumper> it should only link to branches where there is a mainline revision that says --fixes lp:12345
<thumper> it may be that we have to change our linking criteria
<kklimonda> when you use debcommit to commit a change to package it uses --fixes lp:12345
<thumper> ah
<thumper> kklimonda: if it fixes a bug?
<kklimonda> yes
<thumper> well, if it isn't useful, then we need to work it out :)
<kklimonda> maybe i'm using it wrong (it being bzr for packaging the way I use it, lp for publishing changes or something else ;) )? that's my branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/transmission/ubuntu
 * thumper takes a look
<Peng_> If my question gets turned into a bug, should I mark the question as solved or leave it open until the bug is fixed?
<thumper> Peng: no idea
<Peng_> thumper: :D
<thumper> kklimonda: perhaps we need to change the linking so if the bug is fix commtted or fix released, we don't link ?
<Peng_> I should check my old answermail to see what other people do.
<thumper> kklimonda: file a bug about the behaviour, what you are doing, and what you'd like to happen :)
<kklimonda> thumper: thanks
<kklimonda> i'll do it
#launchpad 2009-06-18
<DGMurdockIII> where can i get the code so i can use launchpad as the bug tracking software for the program im working on inkscape use it so there must be a way
<lifeless> DGMurdockIII: what do you mean?
<DGMurdockIII> hold on let me get a example
<DGMurdockIII> (lifeless): how could i use launchpad like i could trac trac install it on my web site
<kklimonda> DGMurdockIII: inkscape is developed on launchpad i.e. they host their code, bugtracker etc. there
<kklimonda> ok, not code
<nhandler> Is there anything I can do to open a bug like bug #1? I keep getting Time Out errors
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<nhandler> See, even ubottu times out ;)
<mwhudson> hm, that shouldn't be happening :)
<mwhudson> though in the case of bug 1, the timeout page is arguably more interesting :)
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<mwhudson> that seemed way too quick for a timeout
<kklimonda> at least it's a bug you can fix in this decade ;)
<mthaddon> works for me on edge - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<mwhudson> ubottu: :)
<nhandler> mthaddon: That edge link worked for me. However, I get the timeout if I try to go to the non-edge URL (even though it will normally redirect me to the edge version)
<mthaddon> I wonder if today's cherry pick b0rked things
<mthaddon> nhandler: are you getting an OOPS id?
<nhandler> mthaddon: Yeah, one second
 * mthaddon tries himself
<mthaddon> and of course, it works for me on non-edge too :(
<nhandler> mthaddon:   (Error ID: OOPS-1264ED612)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1264ED612
<nhandler> And the URL shown in the address bar is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<mthaddon> thx
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<nhandler> So it is redirecting me
<mthaddon> should show up our OOPS reports - will have the QA folks look at it
 * mwhudson finds slow queries about archive permissions in the log, boggles
<mthaddon> does seem a little... odd
<mwhudson> nhandler: do you have special permissions wrt archive management of any distros on launchpad?
<mthaddon> mwhudson: and that's being repeated 5 times?
<nhandler> mwhudson: Archive Management, no
<mwhudson> well i don't konw
 * mwhudson goes back to his own problems...
<mthaddon> nhandler: if you're on the launchpad-users list an email to that might be a good idea - if not I can send to the devel list, but then you wouldn't know the outcome of the discussion
<nhandler> mthaddon: I can send to launchpad-users, but do you think that it will accomplish anything? Would a question on answers.launchpad.net be more effective?
<mthaddon> nhandler: either one - perhaps the question might be better, yeah
<BUGabundo> guud evening!
<BUGabundo> quick question
<BUGabundo> running on edge: I opened a bug, subed to it with the ajax applet, then commented on it, and was still offered to sub to the bug
<BUGabundo> known bug (not updating the all page) ?
<BUGabundo> abentley: ping ^^^^^^^
<abentley> BUGabundo: Sorry, I forgot to take my nick off the topic when I went off duty.
<abentley> BUGabundo: Offhand, I don't know if it was a known bug.
<abentley> BUGabundo: But now that you'
<abentley> ve reported it, it must be :-)
<BUGabundo> I haven't , yet
<BUGabundo> I guess it would be a very hard bug to fix
<BUGabundo> since that part of the site is static
<BUGabundo> I'll file it
<BUGabundo> is it malone, right?
<abentley> BUGabundo: yes.
<BUGabundo> and abentley don't forget to remove your self
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<BUGabundo> I keep messing up all the  parts of LP, where to file bugs
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/388747
<BUGabundo> off to bed
<BUGabundo> thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388747 in malone "offer to subscribe after being subbed" [Undecided,New]
<robert_ancell> Can I make a launchpad new bug link that has some fields already filled out? e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+filebug?summary=test
<kklimonda> hmm.. yes..
<kklimonda> when apport sends crash report it fills summary field
<wgrant> kklimonda: That's done by sending it in the blob, though. Which is awkward.
<wgrant> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+filebug?field.title=test
<wgrant> That works.
<robert_ancell> wgrant: thanks
<robert_ancell> wgrant: can I set tags on that too?
<wgrant> robert_ancell: Add &field.tags=blah
<robert_ancell> cheers
<garyvdm> Hi - You use to be able to set a status whitebord for a branch. I can't find it now. Has it been removed?
<lifeless> yes
<garyvdm> :-(
<wgrant> garyvdm: It was reincarnated as a description field yesterday.
<wgrant> garyvdm: But it's only on edge.launchpad.net
<garyvdm> wgrant: Cool - Let me go set it there.
<nhandler> wgrant: Just to be clear, the description for branches is visible to everyone, correct?
<wgrant> nhandler: Yes.
<wgrant> nhandler: Well, to all those with access to the branch.
<nhandler> wgrant: What type of access to the branch? Read access or commit access?
<wgrant> nhandler: Read.
<nhandler> wgrant: Ok, so that would only really affect private branches
<wgrant> nhandler: Right.
<MTecknology> If any rubber ducky wants a quick and easy question to blow out of the queue, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/74591
<spm> gawd I love it when folks give me lins to the projects/teams that want dealt with
<spm> MTecknology: done
<spm> *links
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> spm: any chance you could get rid of the milestones too?
<MTecknology> I was just about to tack that on there :P
<spm> MTecknology: the project owner should be able to do that now?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to figured out where to delete the releases after the new layout :P
<MTecknology> ok
<wgrant> MTecknology: Trashcan next to the title on the release/milestone page.
<MTecknology> hurray, we can finally do that ourselvse :D
<MTecknology> haven't needed to for a while
<spm> *you're* happy!?!?!?! ;-)
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> and everyone else in the lp world
<wgrant> No edge update today?
<spm> nope
<wgrant> spm: Why not?
<spm> issues with one of the precursors to open saucing. an edge release at this point would have busted wide apart. so we disabled today to hopefully have that bit fixed by tomorrow.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> The production config removal?
<spm> wgrant: you scare me sometimes.... :-P
<MTecknology> spm: how accurate are the download counters??
<spm> MTecknology: wrong question. :-) They are very precise. Accuracy is a *whole* nuther ball game.
<spm> jokes aside, for your purposes? they're accurate.
<MTecknology> 13 days  since last download seems to pop up a lot
<MTecknology> that's unlikely that anyone downloaded a version that old though
<spm> you'd be surprised
<wgrant> One could blame spiders.
<wgrant> Or stupid users.
<spm> same same :-)
<MTecknology> well, I'm trashing them anyway :P
<MTecknology> on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-releases/+milestone/6.3.2, theres "" at the end of the title..
<MTecknology> Is that my fault?
<wgrant> MTecknology: That was a bug a couple of weeks ago.
<wgrant> The codename in the AJAX milestone creation dialog put in an empty string.
<wgrant> Try editing and saving the milestone without changing it.
<MTecknology> ok
<wgrant> Maybe the bug was also in the normal form, as that milestone is oldish..
<MTecknology> all better :)
<MTecknology> thanks
<wgrant> Excellent.
<MTecknology> well, my annoying rubbery ducks is done for the night :)
<MTecknology> how've you guys been?
<robin> Hey,Bug 382795 is fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382795 in launchpad-code "mirror-branch using too much memory" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382795
<DeSian> hi
<DeSian> https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.8
<DeSian> we need Approve
<DeSian> https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.8/+imports
<jml> leonardr, hello
<leonardr> jml, hi
<jml> leonardr, I wrote a thing: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jml/launchpadlib/cred-cache/+merge/7608
<leonardr> jml: thanks, let me see what i can do with it
<jml> leonardr, thanks.
<jml> leonardr, sorry for the crappy cover letter -- please feel free to ask me questions to make up for the lack of info
<leonardr> jml: it looks pretty good but i need to put it on the back burner for a bit. due to pending build process improvements i can't do any launchpadlib work for a while, probably until sometime next week
<leonardr> can i get back to you?
<jml> leonardr, yep, that's fine.
<jml> leonardr, it's definitely not urgent and would much rather a better build process :)
<clem> Hi, I'd like to get a translation template renamed, can I ask here or shall I go to the Launchpad questions?
<leonardr> jml: remind me if it seems i forgot about it
<jml> leonardr, will do :)
<jml> thanks.
<leonardr> np
<henninge> clem: yes, please file a questions about that so we know you are the owner.
<clem> henninge: ok, thanks
<wolfred> hi, adding bugs does not work
<wolfred> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug      I enter data and press Continue and nothing happens at all
<wolfred> anyone want to look into that?
<salgado> intellectronica, didn't you look at a problem on the +filebug page a couple days ago?  maybe it's the same problem that wolfred is experiencing?
<wolfred> if I do not enter any field, then I get the error message that I must enter data
<wolfred> if I enter any data then NOTHING happens, not even a data form is submited - nor AJAX request, just nothing
<wolfred> perhaps JS to verify code on client side is messed up
<wolfred> firefox on linux
<intellectronica> wolfred: are you using edge or the normal servers?
<intellectronica> wolfred: also, what project are you trying to report a bug on? did you try the project's +filebug page?
<intellectronica> wolfred: finally, it seems to work for me. can you please give more detailed instructions on how to reproduce what you're experiencing?
<wolfred> intellectronica:
<wolfred> 1. open https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<wolfred> 2.  set field package to:   pidgin
<wolfred> 3. set field Summary to:  test
<wolfred> 4. press Continue submit button
<wolfred> and nOTHING happens (no HTTP request, no AJAX request, nothing)
<intellectronica> wolfred: works fine for me on both edge and production
<intellectronica> wolfred: can you complete this by using the pidgin package filebug page?
<intellectronica> wolfred: also, as an aside, you shouldn't file bugs on ubuntu packages like this, and in fact we're going to disable this shortly. use the menu in the program itself
<wolfred> why so??
<wolfred> this is so retarded
 * wolfred swings his clue bat
<wolfred> how to use the menu if in program itself, when the errors is that the program doesn't start at all
<intellectronica> wolfred: please refrain from using this type of language here
<intellectronica> the reason is that the ubuntu qa team feel that bugs without the extra debug information are not very useful, and hard to work with
<intellectronica> if you can't use the program itself to file the bug, you can still use the ubuntu-bug program
<wolfred> yeah, and when the bug is that the program does not start?
<wolfred> last time I checked this program it failed
<intellectronica> wolfred: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for the full story
<intellectronica> wolfred: anyway, i'd like to find out why this isn't working for you. i can't reproduce the problem with filing bugs you are reporting
<wolfred> ok I tried that, and the bug reporting page executed via ubuntu-bug  does not work in the exact same way - I enter Continue and nothing happens
<wolfred> it says also "Extra debug information will be added to the bug report automatically."
<wolfred> but
<wolfred> if I leave the Summary field empty, then the HTTP request happens, and I get the error message as expected
<intellectronica> wolfred: that is very strange. i really can't reproduce it. could you please try using a different browser, to make sure that this isn't some kind of problem with your installation?
<intellectronica> oh, interesting
<wolfred> also, the logout button is not working
<wolfred> clicking logout took me to URL https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+filebug/+logout
<wolfred> If this is blocking your work, let us know by sending an message to feedback@launchpad.net. Include the error ID  OOPS-1265G879  in your message.
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1265G879
<intellectronica> wolfred: this oops will be available in a few minutes, so i'll have a look
<intellectronica> this is all very strange and surprising
<wolfred> cool, opening the link above to devpad.cannoical crashed my firefox
<wolfred> perhaps my hardware is broken, what the...
<intellectronica> wolfred: can you try with a different browser, to see if you get the same problems?
<wolfred> btw I have 100% filled home dir. perhaps this is causing all this crazy things
<intellectronica> wolfred: that's quite possible
 * wolfred delets some pr0n
<intellectronica> wolfred: so, please try to stabilise your system, and also try using a different browser, and if the problems persist, let me know. i'll also check the oops as soon as it's available, maybe that will give us a clue
<wolfred> oh cool my firefox profiles got nuked.  Im so happy I backuped yesterday
<wolfred> probably because of hard drive.  I will check again later then after cleaning uo
<wolfred> up
<tseliot> hi, does anybody know how I can set my email address as the contact address of a team?
<tseliot> launchpad complains that my email address is already registered in Launchpad and is associated with me
<tseliot> cprov: ^^
<cprov> tseliot: Uhm, I think you can't set one of your email addresses as a team contact address
<cprov> tseliot: it has to be an address that is not registered in LP (i.e not owned by any existing user)
<tseliot> cprov: ok, so there's no option to contact only the owner of the team, right?
<cprov> tseliot: no, unless you set a new address that  goes to your inbox, but is not registered in LP
<tseliot> cprov: ok, I would like not to spam the members of ubuntu-core-dev. This is why I asked
<cprov> tseliot: let me check for a relevant bug in this area
<tseliot> thanks
<stas> Hi guys, can somebody help me with this question?
<stas> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/74540
<danilos> bigjools, cprov: ^
<bigjools> got it
 * bigjools answers it
<geser> if a package is copied from jaunty to karmic (both main archive) should it get a new build record for karmic?
<bigjools> geser: no
<geser> bigjools: so there is no way to rebuild a package it karmic which failed to build in jaunty except an upload to karmic?
<bigjools> geser: I'm pretty sure that's the case, yes.  Is it likely to build in karmic anyway, if it failed in jaunty?
<bigjools> which package is it?
<geser> in that specific case not, but I wanted to know once I resolved it
<geser> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/doxia-sitetools/+builds
<geser> bigjools: this has the slight disadvantage that it doesn't appear on the FTBFS list for karmic as it doesn't have a build record for karmic
<bigjools> hmmm right
<bigjools> cprov, do you have any suggestions?
<bigjools> geser: what you could do is also check for no build records and flag those separately
<geser> will probably do it: I guess I need to scan all source packages, but as it only needs to be done once at the beginning of each new distro it should be a problem if it takes some time
<tdn>  (Error ID: OOPS-1265H1260)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1265H1260
<tdn> I get Timeout Error every  time I try to report a specific bug.
<tdn> I write this in summary: WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/net/core/dev.c:1536 skb_gso_segment+0x143/0x1f0()
<tdn> I have tried *many* times now.
<mthaddon> tdn: maybe report it with a different title and then change the title later?
<tdn> mthaddon, but isnt this a bug in launchpad, if this title triggers a timeout?
<mthaddon> tdn: it is, and the OOPSes will be seen by QA people
<mthaddon> Ursinha: ^
<Ursinha> me
<Ursinha> let's read all backlog
<tdn> mthaddon, ok.
<Ursinha> tdn, so, you enter the filebug page, and it loads, right?
<Ursinha> tdn, "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/net/core/dev.c:1536 skb_gso_segment+0x143/0x1f0()" is the title of the bug?
<tdn> Ursinha, yes.
<tdn> Ursinha, yes.
<Ursinha> it's timing out consistently for me, I'll investigate that tdn
<Ursinha> thanks for letting us know
<AlexC_> g'morning Earthlets
<AlexC_> a while back I uploaded some translations for my project, since then - some langauge strings have been deleted/edited/added, and I am wondering how to merge the new .pot files we have, with the ones on Launchpad
<eagle00789> in my app i'm using language files wich are built like this:
<eagle00789> [AboutBox]
<eagle00789> 00000001=Over...
<eagle00789> 00000002=Toolbar Uninstaller
<eagle00789> 00000004=© 2007 Decomputeur.nl
<eagle00789> 00000005=Bedankt aan:\nTwistedMetal voor de icoontjes en veel van de toolbars in
<eagle00789> how can i use launchpad translation for that??
<AlexC_> eagle00789: you can't, you need to use Gettext
<eagle00789> i now that.that's why i
<eagle00789> that's why i'm asking
<AlexC_> and hence my reply of "you can't"
<AlexC_> unless you were to convert that into pot format, translate - convert back to your own format. Which will still ended up using Gettext, at least - it's formats
<eagle00789> i'll refraise my question. what changes do i need to make to this layout to get it working with launchpad's translation part
<eagle00789> when i search for pot with gnugettext on google i always get stuff related to powerpoint as pot is powerpoint template file
<AlexC_> eagle00789: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gettext has example pot format
<AlexC_> as does Launchpad really - just click the link to download the .pot/po/mo files
<eagle00789> this would invlovle so much work to get it translated and back to my own format, that it isn't really worth doing...
<eagle00789> maybe not: http://translate.sourceforge.net/wiki/toolkit/ini2po
<kolby> I forgot my gpg passphrase.  How can I retrieve it?
<jpds> kolby: You can't.
<kolby> jpds: should I just make a neew key?
<jpds> Yep, that's the way to do it.
<kolby> jpds: thank you.
<bdmurray> Is the +participation page for people not having images intentional / deliberate?
<beuno> bdmurray, link?
<beuno> I've done a massive change to Launchpad
<beuno> and some icons are broken
<beuno> fixing them as I find them
<bdmurray> https://edge.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/+participation
<bdmurray> on not edge the icons show up
<beuno> bdmurray, could you file a bug and assign it to me?
<beuno> I'll fix it today
<bdmurray> beuno: also bug attachment names overlap the green download icon
<bdmurray> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/389116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389116 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/net/core/dev.c:1536 skb_gso_segment+0x143/0x1f0()" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> beuno: sure! thanks
<beuno> ah
<beuno> ok
<beuno> bdmurray, so 2 bugs  :)
<bdmurray> beuno: alright then! ;)
<beuno> bdmurray, thanks
<beuno> (fixing the one where packages on bugtasks don't show icons right now)
 * wgrant is slightly concerned about the removal of the magic date.
<beuno> wgrant, magic date?
<wgrant> beuno: July 21st
<beuno> wgrant, removal?
<wgrant> beuno: The wiki was altered to be more vague about it.
<beuno> wgrant, no idea why, but, don't worry, it will be opened by or before that
<wgrant> beuno: OK.
<eagle00789> how long does it usually take for a new translation template to be approved
<eagle00789> anyone??
<beuno> eagle00789, 48-72hs usually
<eagle00789> ok. thx
<wgrant> beuno: Do you know about the spec subscriber icon breakage? I haven't seen a bug about that one.
<beuno> wgrant, linkify me!
<wgrant> There's a strange display: block on the link text.
<wgrant> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-lts-debian-release-coordination
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> That's not strange, it's just that the img is usually in the a.
<beuno> wgrant, ah. No, can you file a bug and assign it to me, etc?
<wgrant> beuno: Sure.
<beuno> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> Bug #389247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389247 in blueprint "Blueprint subscriber icons broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389247
<wgrant> beuno: ^^
<beuno> wgrant, thanks!
<eagle00789> you guys know that the first two bug links link to mozilla?? they do not link to launchpad
<wgrant> eagle00789: What do you mean?
<eagle00789> look at the links above. there are 3 of them.
<eagle00789> [00:51]	<wgrant>	Bug #389247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389247 in blueprint "Blueprint subscriber icons broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389247
<eagle00789> [00:51]	<ubottu>	Launchpad bug 389247 in blueprint "Blueprint subscriber icons broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389247 in blueprint "Blueprint subscriber icons broken" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Huh?
<eagle00789> bug 389247 links to mozilla
<wgrant> eagle00789: That's your IRC client being stupid.
<wgrant> They are not links.
<eagle00789> ok. thx
<eagle00789> sorry for mentioning then
#launchpad 2009-06-19
<Ampelbein> hi. i have a question regarding python-launchpadlib: according to the api, a distribution_source_package-entry should have a name-attribute associated, yet I don't seem to call it correctly. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/198818/
<Peng_> Why does LP's branch puller still use VFS access when branching from an HTTP server? Several releases ago, it was all-hpss, IIRC.
<eagle00789> do not comment on this line: Launchpad bug 389247 in blueprint "Blueprint subscriber icons broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389247 in blueprint "Blueprint subscriber icons broken" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Interesting. what does targ.lp_attrs say?
<Ampelbein> wgrant: ['self_link', 'resource_type_link', 'http_etag', 'official_bug_tags', 'bug_reporting_guidelines']
<Ampelbein> wgrant: and print targ.resource_type_link gives https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/#distribution_source_package
<Ampelbein> wgrant: my problem is that i want the pure name of the sourcepackage, not doing some split()-magic to get it.
<wgrant> Ampelbein: It works fine for me. How did you get that object?
<Ampelbein> wgrant: from a bug_task.target, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/198821/
<beuno> bdmurray, fixed those icons locally, will run tests and submit the branch tomorrow. Should appear fixed by Saturday the latest
<Ddorda> hello. i've signed OpenGPG before about 10 hours. when will it be accepted?
<bdmurray> beuno: okay, thanks!
<Ampelbein> wgrant: for the complete list of actions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198824/
<Ddorda> OpenPGP*
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: as far as I know there isn't a way
<Ddorda> is there any way to know if a string is on CLI use?
<wgrant> There is.
<wgrant> The DSP should have it.
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: there should be. https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/#distribution_source_package has a .name attribute.
<wgrant> But in that particular case, it doesn't.
<wgrant> There is a bug.
<Ampelbein> wgrant: ok, so my code should be correct and I found a bug python-launchpadlib? or is it a bug on the serverside?
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Your code is correct. I wonder if it's only returning the attributes that are in IBugTarget.
<wgrant> I think I've seen a bug about this before.
<beuno> wgrant, FYI, I landed a massive change to how icons work on Launchpad, so there may be fallouts from it
<wgrant> beuno: Yep, I know.
<beuno> of course you do  :)
<Ampelbein> wgrant: you said before it worked for you. how did you connect to the bug?
<wgrant> Ampelbein: I got the DSP directly, without going through the bug. If I go through the bug, it breaks.
<wgrant> It's a client problem.
<wgrant> beuno: Found three more instances of missing icons... Shall I file them separately or together?
<beuno> wgrant, batch em!
<beuno> I can take it
<beuno> where are they?
<wgrant> beuno: Person page.
<beuno> wgrant, team icons?
<wgrant> Top projects, blueprints and team icons.
<beuno> team icons is fixed (in a branch on my laptop)
<beuno> blueprints...
<beuno> ah
<beuno> yes, bug
<beuno> top projects as well
<wgrant> Sure.
<beuno> thanks
<Ampelbein> wgrant: ok, i'll work-around this problem by doing http://paste.ubuntu.com/198832/
<Ampelbein> wgrant: I wonder if I should file a bug on python-launchpadlib?
<wgrant> beuno: Bug #389256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389256 in launchpad-registry "Blueprint and most active project icons missing from person page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389256
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Right, it was what I thought. Bug #340935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340935 in wadllib "Resources should be instantiated using their actual type, not the WADL specified one" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340935
<Ampelbein> wgrant: ah, ok. thanks for digging into this.
<wgrant> beuno: Are missing branch subscriber icons known?
<rockstar> wgrant, yes.
<wgrant> rockstar: Thanks.
<beuno> wgrant, yes, and I havee the fix already ready
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I think I nailed all the (known) sprites bugs
<fta> Could I please get a quota boost? https://edge.launchpad.net/~songbird-daily/+archive/ppa  (3 or 4 GB would be nice)
<beuno> fta, file a question, a nice LOSA like spm will take care of it
<spm> beuno: I resent that. I am not nice, and neither are the others!
<beuno> spm, exactly why I would say you where
<beuno> ;)
<spm> woe is me. so misunderstood.... /laments
<SamB> can someone please re-attempt https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pakke/trunk ?
<beuno> SamB, re-attempted
<SamB> beuno: er, sorry, I got some of the details wrong when I submitted the request ... I gave the correct ones on the whiteboard, though
<jml> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+activereviews
<jml> wuuuuuuuuuu
<fta> hm, filed a question and got a oops in return :P OOPS-1266EB81
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1266EB81
<spiv> spm: ^ see fta's OOPS
<fta> just retried, it worked (the question was not submitted the 1st time)
<spm> spiv: 1. ta. 2. wtf.
<spm> fta: btw, I upped the limit to 3Gb back when too. meant to let you know but got distracted.
<fta> spm, probably wont be enough, but well, we'll see
<wgrant> How is it that Mozilla-based products are so obese?
<fta> -dbg packages
<fta> and that's 3x4 builds at once
<fta> it's still 10 times smaller than chromium :S
<spiv> What do the different colours for the diff line counts on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+activereviews mean?
<spm> spiv: that you're not colourblind! :-P
<spiv> spm: that's what my tie-dye t-shirt is for :P
<spm> heh
<thumper> spiv: orange are stale
<thumper> which means either the source or the target branch has moved since it was generated
<thumper> red are conflicts
<thumper> other are good
<spiv> Supplemental question: where could I have found this out, other than by asking someone?
<spiv> I looked around a little and failed to find any explanation written down.
<spiv> (Also, if Launchpad knows that a piddly little 26 line diff of 1 revision is stale, just regenerate it already!)
<jml> spiv, you don't want to have an explicit operation to regenerate the diff?
<spiv> jml: I want to see the diff that would be merged in right now, not what it might have been last week.
<spiv> jml: especially with mirroring lag, branches that depend on other branches, etc.
<jml> spiv, is that a no?
<spiv> jml: as a reviewer looking at someone else's branch, do I want to hit a "regenerate diff" button somewhere and wait before reviewing?  If that's the question, then no.
<spiv> Otherwise I'm not sure what you're proposing.
<jml> spiv, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/338002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338002 in launchpad-code "'Review Diff' on merge proposal page can be out-of-date" [High,Triaged]
<thekorn> good morning, somehow the stylesheets on edge are broken, item bullets are misplaced
<thekorn> is this a know issue, if not which is the correct component for a bugreport
<wgrant> thekorn: It's known.
<wgrant> thekorn: It should apparently be fixed after the edge rollout tomorrow.
<thekorn> ok, thanks wgrant
<robin> hey, I want to push my branch tonight. Is it OK?
<robin> about [Bug 382795] : mirror-branch using too much memory
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382795 in launchpad-code "mirror-branch using too much memory" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382795
<spiv> jml: ^
<jml> robin, no, sorry :(
<jml> robin, everyone capable of dealing with that problem has just finished a hell-week. :(
<robin> jml: :) ok. But if I don't still push my code, I will drive my mentor crazy~
<mwhudson> robin: why are you worried about that particular bug?
<mwhudson> (was it you that broke it before?)
<jml> mwhudson, yeah.
<robin> mwhudson: yes~
<mwhudson> ah
<jml> robin, actually
<jml> robin, there are two (three) problems here
<jml> robin, one is that bzr is using so much memory, the other is that our service doesn't handle memory overload very well at all
<jml> robin, the third is that your branch shouldn't have been so big.
<robin> jml: Other people use launchpad normally?
<jml> robin, yes :)
<spiv> jml: the third is bzr and/or launchpad's fault, not robin's, right?
<jml> spiv, 'fault' is the wrong word.
<robin> jml: Is it my problem? I just get another branch and make it as my new branch.
<jml> maybe together we can figure out why the branch is so big. :)
<spiv> (just trying to disambiguate precisely what you mean by "shouldn't")
<jml> spiv, yeah, it's a terrible word
 * jml having a look around
<jml> robin, so how did you go about making your branch?
<robin> jml:  bzr branch lp:******* bran-name and bzr push branch-name
<jml> hmm.
<jml> I notice that there aren't many stacked branches in that project
<jml> perhaps because the trunk branch is format6
<robin> jml: Are there any methods to share my code?
<jml> robin, which version of bzr are you using?
<robin> jml: But other people use mysql-server branch work well.
<jml> robin, yeah I know.
<jml> robin, also, your branch is twice as big as the mysql-server branch.
<jml> robin, which is *weird*
<robin> jml: Bazaar (bzr) 1.13.1
<robin> jml: how large?
<jml> On the copies I made to investigate the incident last week, 600M for mysql-server, 1.2GB for yours.
<robin> jml: I realize some problems. May be it will help.
<jml> robin, I am going to branch from lp:mysql-server and then push to the project to see if I get the same problem as you.
<jml> robin, in the meantime, please upgrade to Bazaar 1.16 if you can.
<robin> jml: oh, shit!
<robin> jml: but other people use lp:mysql-server are OK.  Why?
<jml> robin, well a lot of the people push to a local server & have Launchpad mirror those branches.
<jml> (I think)
<jml> robin, and as I said, I'm testing now to see if it's a problem that other people have :)
<jml> robin, it'll take a while to fetch the branch. I'll let you know how it goes.
<alkisg> Hi, while I'm trying to uploading a package to my PPA but it's rejected because of "Unhandled exception processing upload: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 50-59: ordinal not in range(128)"
<alkisg> Full rejection mail in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/199022/ - what could cause this? I don't see any #128 character in the changelog...
<robin> jml: I want to ask you a question.
<jml> robin, please do.
<jml> (I'm still downloading mysql-server, btw)
<robin> jml : bzr branch lp:******* branch-name; cd branch-name; bzr push lp:****     and   bzr branch lp:**** branch-name; bzr branch branch-name new-name; cd new-name; bzr push lp:***
<robin> jml: Are they different?
<jml> robin, no, they are the same.
<robin> jml: ok. I must be away for 2 hours. Contact with you later.
<jml> robin, ok. (I might not be around then, btw)
<suji> how to add new files and commit the existing branch
<suji> ?
<spiv> suji: "bzr add" then "bzr commit"
<spiv> "bzr add" with no arguments will add all non-ignored files, though.  So you might want to explicitly list the files to add with "bzr add FILE1 FILE2 ...".
<spiv> Check the output of "bzr status" after doing add if you are unsure.
<spiv> robin: thanks for your patience.
<suji> if add that files in a directory , how those files are committed in the existing branch directory, i am confused of commit the files in the exiting branch...
<suji> i need some examples please.....
<spiv> "bzr status" is a good command to try here.
<spiv> It'll tell you what changes bzr will commit.
<spiv> "unknown" files in that output won't be committed.  You can use "bzr add" on those unknown files so that they will be committed.
<suji> if i give the command "bzr statues" it show an error bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/suji/"
<spiv> I'm not sure what your question about directories and branches is about though.
<spiv> Ok, so /home/suji isn't a bzr branch (which seems right, you probably don't want a branch for your whole home directory).
<spiv> What branch are you trying to work on?
<suji> tamilfontsteam
<suji> lp:~tamilfontsteam/freetamilfonts/tamil-fonts
<spiv> So you've previously done "bzr branch lp:~tamilfontsteam/freetamilfonts/tamil-fonts" ?
<suji> yes
<spiv> (Or perhaps "bzr checkout ..."?)
<suji> now i want to add some file in it
<suji> how to checkout
<suji> ?
<spiv> Ok, so cd into the tamil-fonts directory that created.
<suji> it's not created, hereafter i'm going to be create it
<suji> then
<spiv> Well, running "bzr branch lp:~tamilfontsteam/freetamilfonts/tamil-fonts" creates a 'tamil-fonts' directory in whatever directory you ran it in.
<suji> sry i got the tamil-fonts dir
<spiv> (as does "bzr checkout lp:...")
<spiv> Ok, so if you cd into that directory, you can run commands like "bzr status", "bzr add", "bzr commit", etc.
<suji> can i add a directory using bzr add?
<spiv> suji: yep
<spiv> suji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199037/ is a quick example of making a new branch of tamil-fonts and adding a file to it.
<poolie> hi
<poolie> i got an oops <https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1266EB278> with an OSError permission error
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1266EB278
<poolie> that seems surprising!
<spiv> poolie: it's been happening all day; spm has been chasing it; a reload generally solves it
<poolie> oh ok
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mpt> allenap, is there a tag for bugs that occur on edge.launchpad.net but not on launchpad.net?
<vadi2> How can I unregister a branch as a trunk?
<vadi2> messed up on the team move and got my main trunk assigned to ~registry. past 24h after a request to re-assign, nothing is happening, so I'd like to just start a new branch.
<wgrant> vadi2: https://launchpad.net/project/series/+edit should have a selector.
<vadi2> hm.. bad url
<allenap> mpt: No idea
<allenap> mpt: And sorry I didn't see your question earlier.
<allenap> I'll go and look.
<allenap> mpt: There's no official tag afaict. I guess there are plenty of bugs that are only on edge not production, but every month we start at zero again :)
<mpt> ok
<allenap> mpt: We use the test plans for that role I think.
<mpt> I suppose it would be "regression" if there was one
<allenap> mpt: To track bugs we introduce.
<allenap> mpt: Yeah, regression is good.
<allenap> rockstar: Hello there, do you think you could take a look at a code import for me? I'm sitting on the fence. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/jdefprog/trunk
<Bodsda> hi, how do i make the first push to a branch with bzr?  bzr push ssh+lp:~user/project/branch  ?
<beuno> Bodsda, drop the ssh+
<Bodsda> beuno: will it sign it anyway?
<beuno> Bodsda, yes, but make sure you did "bzr launchpad-login USERNAME"
<Bodsda> ah, havent done that yet
<Bodsda> ty
<allenap> rockstar`: Hello there, do you think you could take a look at a code import for me? I'm sitting on the fence. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/jdefprog/trunk
<allenap> mwhudson: Hi, could take a look at a code import for me? I'm sitting on the fence. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/jdefprog/trunk
<apw> who looks after the machinary that implements ppa upload pickup
<apw> it appears to have stopped picking them up
<bigjools-afk> apw: is your upload signed?
<apw> yep
<bigjools> with a key known to Launchpad?
<apw> same one i was using yesterday
<apw> can i tell from the changes file which key id it has used?
<bigjools> other people are uploading OK so there must be a problem with your setup now, it's nearly always the gpg key
<bigjools> yeah, I forget the exact runs, but there's a gpg --verify-something option
<apw> no its literally just done it, taken nearly half hour, not at normal
<bigjools> oh it worked?
<apw> yeah it just took an eon
<bigjools> slow email I guess
<apw> very strange, never seen it take more than 10 mins ever
<bigjools> or it could be there was an exceptionally large batch to process
<apw> yeah could be ...
<apw> as you sound clued up on things, is there a way to delete PPAs once created?
<bigjools> I manage the Soyuz team, so you could say I know a couple of things :)
<bigjools> we don't do PPA deletion
<bigjools> we might have to in the future
<apw> how about rename of the short codes for them
<apw> then you could at least reuse them
<bigjools> that's something we can do manually, if you want to do that you need to file a question on the Soyuz Answers page
<apw> ok i'll think about that way then, thansk for the info
<bigjools> it's another thing we could fix later this year, but right now we prevent it because people using the repo would get 404s
<bigjools> no problem
<apw> that sounds like a positive outcome if you are deprecating a PPA
<bigjools> indeed - but some people rename their account names without realising the consequences
<bigjools> renaming the ppa name is a bit more obvious
<e-jat> can someone help me with this https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/74120
<Bodsda> I have a project that is basically just a script, how can I add it to the download page on my project so that people dont have to pull the branch with bzr to get the code?
<jdub> howdy gang... are there rss feeds available for PPAs?
<jdub> (showing package uploads)
<jdub> (there's no feed metadata on the ppa page)
<bigjools> jdub: no, 'fraid not
<bigjools> but there is a blueprint for it
<jdub> bummer, that'd be really handy! is there a bug or-- aha
<jdub> thanks :-)
<bigjools> np :)
<jdub> happy it's on the agenda somewhere along the line ;)
<bigjools> yeah, if only other stuff didn't keep pushing it down!
<jdub> 8)
<allenap> Bodsda: Hi, take a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<Bodsda> allenap: sweet, just what I was after, thanks dude
<allenap> e-jat: Ah ha, I just noticed your message, and coincidentally I had also commented on that question.
<allenap> Bodsda: Cool, you're welcome :)
<e-jat> thanks allenap
<e-jat> i need to wait until the bug fixed then it can be merge right ?
<allenap> e-jat: Yeah, unfortunately, sorry about that.
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm wondering why the fonts on Launchpad have become ugly
<cumulus007> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+lang/nl
<e-jat> allenap: its ok ..
<e-jat> i request to merge it .. since there is a loco-directory ..
<cumulus007> for example, see this: http://imagebin.ca/view/SA359yk.html
<allenap> cumulus007: How odd, I can't see that problem. Have you tried shift-reload, to make sure you've got the most up-to-date style sheets?
<allenap> e-jat: Could you add ~malaysianteam as a member of ~ubuntu-my for now?
<cumulus007> allenap: I suppose it was a bug in FF.. after restarting it, the site works flawlessly
<allenap> cumulus007: Phew :)
<e-jat> allenap: k .. doing it ..
<e-jat> allenap: so soon when it fixed .. u guys will merge it right ?
<allenap> e-jat: Yeah, I should think so. I'm going to add it to the bug description to make sure.
<e-jat> thanks
<e-jat> allenap: done :)
<e-jat> allenap: so after this .. where should new member sign up .. ubuntu-my @ malaysianteam ?
<e-jat> either or can ?
<allenap> e-jat: Right now, either, but you could try making ~malaysianteam a restricted team, and add some text to the team page to explain that new members should join ~ubuntu-my. That sounds like it might work!
<e-jat> ok ..
<Jonatan_Match> Kör ni ubuntu?
<allenap> Jonatan_Match: Hi, do you speak English? I don't know, erm, whatever it is that you're speaking :)
<LCID_Fire> Question: How long does it take after an upload via dput till the package shows on the site?
<SamB> LCID_Fire: I'd expect it happens when minute ≡ 0 modulo 5, 10, 15, or 30
<LCID_Fire> SamB: I would, too - but it doesn't show up - I waited almost 30 minutes
<SamB> LCID_Fire: oh
 * SamB wonders if jml has any idea
<LarstiQ> LCID_Fire: it could also indicate your upload wasn't succesful
<LCID_Fire> LarstiQ: I cannot do more than trust the "Successfully uploaded packages" message of dput
<LarstiQ> LCID_Fire: check that you uploaded to the right queue, that it's signed with the gpg key attached to an lp user with permission to that ppa
<LarstiQ> LCID_Fire: no accept/reject mail?
<LCID_Fire> LarstiQ: Nothing
<cprov> LCID_Fire: is your gpg key registered in LP ?
<cprov> LCID_Fire: what's the source name, I can check the logs for you.
<LCID_Fire> cprov: it's areca_7.1.2
<cprov> LCID_Fire: you key doesn't seem to be available in keyserver.u.c
<LCID_Fire> cprov: I just checked it and seemed ok - but if it isn't why don't I get a notification that somethings not right?
<cprov> LCID_Fire: because we don't notify people with unknown keys.
<cprov> LCID_Fire: also, you have uploaded binaries.
<LCID_Fire> cprov: a darn, you are right - the key is an old one
<SamB> so it's not possible for the server to reject dputs with unknown keys outright/
<SamB> s|/|?|
<LCID_Fire> SamB: that's what I'm wondering, too
<cprov> sort of, the the server side isn't that 'smart' yet.
<SamB> ah
<cprov> also FTP is not the best protocol to inform errors
<cprov> I mean, arbitrary errors
<SamB> oh, dput seriously uses FTP?
<SamB> ick
<cprov> I have a patch that makes dput/dupload to bail out if the server finds a problem in the upload changesfile.
<SamB> how does it do that?
<LCID_Fire> and why not use webservices instead of plain ftp?
<cprov> but it will be only nice and clear when we use scp
<SamB> ah, dput at least *can* use scp?
<cprov> LCID_Fire: which webservice is good for large files ?
<cprov> SamB: yes, we only have to write the server side.
<LCID_Fire> cprov: any since you need to store the file in the ftp case in a similar way
<SamB> that can't be too hard
<cprov> SamB: my patch terminates the ftp connection with a special error, that dput happens to print in its output
<SamB> cprov: ah.
<cprov> LCID_Fire: before we continue, define 'webservice', because you confuse me.
<LCIDFire> Webservice like transfering the data over port 80 via Soap messages - basically I don't care what you use - but currently the whole ppa process is quite error prone
<cprov> LCIDFire: right, that's what I thought, it apparently doesn't scale well for large files, but I haven't done any serious test yet.
<LCIDFire> cprov: I remember a test a few year back where they compared ftp against http - and the difference was very very small
<cprov> LCIDFire: the main blocker are tools, dput and dupload and well established and we shouldn't reinvent the wheel.
<LarstiQ> dput does allow for http to be used
<LCIDFire> cprov: I agree - but what about extending them?
<cprov> LCIDFire: as least for dput we can right custom transport modules, dunno dupload
<cprov> LCIDFire: and ... I'm not disagreeing of your points.
<LCIDFire> cprov: what gives me special creeps is that almost all tools in the area (gpg, dput, etc.) are hardly outputting any status messages - gpg --send-keys for example does neither complain, nor does it print a success message
<cprov> LCIDFire: I blame the 80's
<cprov> LCIDFire: :)
<LCIDFire> cprov: you might be right :)
<bdmurray> What happened to official bug tags being suggested on edge?
<beuno> bdmurray, it's still working, as long as you've set the tags
<cprov> LCIDFire: check the bugs we have on this area -> http://tinyurl.com/nurtys
<cprov> LCIDFire: can you please add you comments in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/136593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136593 in soyuz "no status update after dput for ppa package" [Low,Triaged]
<cprov> LCIDFire: although your ideas also help other reports in that list (like the upload behind a firewall, or uploading w/o dput)
<LCIDFire> my pleasure
<cprov> LCIDFire: I will see if I can write a tool using the LP api to make it less error prone.
<bdmurray> beuno: its not working for me or ogasawara on bug 389053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389053 in libgcrypt11 "libgcrypt11 version 1.4.4-2ubuntu1 causes stack smashing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389053
<cprov> LCIDFire: thanks for bringing this up.
<LCIDFire> cprov: my 2 cents are that there are a lot of developers out there that want to contribute but not to care about signing and stuff - so that should be setup as easy as possible
<beuno> bdmurray, right. Seems it broke.
<beuno> intellectronica, mars ^
<cprov> LCIDFire: yes, that's a valid point, signing can be easy with seahorse (and other similar tools) we can make the upload smooth as well
<intellectronica> blast
<LCIDFire> cprov: I have to say - the signing and stuff issue was the point to not contribute to debian - it's halfway manageable in lp now - thanks :)
<cprov> LCIDFire: yes, it's serious.
<intellectronica> bdmurray: thanks for letting us know. i have no idea why it isn't working. will investigate, hopefully it's a simple fix
<LCIDFire> cprov: BTW: is there any long term plan to integrate git (not to import from git)
<bdmurray> intellectronica: shall I report a bug?
<intellectronica> bdmurray: already done - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/389579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389579 in malone "Official tags auto-suggest not present" [High,Triaged]
<cprov> LCIDFire: I'm afraid not.
 * LCIDFire is sad
<LCIDFire> cprov: kind of understandable - since canonical set it's bets on bzr (<- I'm not!)
<cprov> LCIDFire: why not ? anything special
<LCIDFire> cprov: tried it and it's like: they have a nice gui and are now working to get the core working faster and better - while on git the core works fast and great - what they need is to work on the gui - and the latter is far more convincing to me
<cprov> LCIDFire: right, can't argument against that.
 * cprov dashes for dinner ...
 * LCIDFire thinks that cprov has a good idea
<LCIDFire> ok, the keyserver doesn't seem to have synced yet - I'm off - thanks for the help guys
<kolby> how long should it take for a aconfirmation email to get to me?
<kolby> I just updated my openpgp key
<kolby> It's been 30 minutes
<kolby> I still haven't recieved the email
<kolby> how can I make launchpad resend a confirmation email?
<mushroomblue> dumb question time: is there a URL to search all the PPA's for a package?
<mushroomblue> I've seen it before.
<mushroomblue> at least I think I did.
<mushroomblue> but there were tons of drugs used since.
<mushroomblue> so I could've been hallucinating.
<mushroomblue> can anyone point a newb in the right direction?
<salgado> mushroomblue, I don't think there is, but you could get that with something like "<package> site:launchpad.net inurl:ppa" on google
<mushroomblue> salgado: that might work. thanks.
<LCID_Fire> hi again
<LCID_Fire> I tried uploading a package to ppa - but it complains, that it doesn't find the "person". Could anyone tell me what $%&§ person it is searching for?
<soulrider> hello
<soulrider> is there a way i can delete my project on LP?
#launchpad 2009-06-20
<wgrant> mushroomblue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas lets you search through the packages.
<Nafallo> hi. anyone around for changing the repo of a vcs-import?
<wgrant> beuno: Doing a side-by-side comparison of old vs. new bug pages, the sprite changes have moved some of the icons a few pixels out of their ideal locations. They've less padding in some cases, more in others, and are off centre in places too (particularly person links).
<LCID_Fire> Is anyone able to explain the differences of debian binary to source packages?
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: Source packages are built to produce binary packages.
<wgrant> Or do you mean technical differences?
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: in detail I mean why are scripts not allowed in source packages? There is no way (AFAIK) to generate them...
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: What do you mean?
<wgrant> There are normally lots of scripts in a source package. But what in particular are you talking about?
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: I have a package which is IMO "source". PPA complains it is "binary" due to scripts included. And I just don't get why, how, ...
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: Erm... that has nothing to do with scripts.
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: Can you pastebin the error message?
<LCID_Fire> It says: "Upload rejected because it contains binary packages" - it fucks up somewhere in the flow of autotools, debianize and what not - I am so $%&§ confused
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: How did you build the package?
<wgrant> And how did you run dput?
<LCID_Fire> "git-buildpackage --git-ignore-new" and then dput ../*.changes
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: What is before the .changes?
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: e.g. areca_7.1.2_amd64
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: The _amd64 is your problem. You are uploading an amd64 binary package, as well as a source package.
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: Try adding -S to the git-buildpackage options, to force it to only build source.
<wgrant> Then upload the _source.changes.
<LCID_Fire> there is no _source.changes
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: There is if you build with -S...
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: you are right - and I am pissed that -S is not documented :(
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: It's documented in all of the documentation that I know of.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Building in particular.
<wgrant> But it's also in the manpages of the tools that build the packages.
<LCID_Fire> man git-buildpackage does not say anything
<wgrant> git-buildpackages is a wrapper, so I wouldn't expect it to.
<LCID_Fire> I would
<wgrant> It just passes all of the options through to debuild or dpkg-buildpackage, so that would be pretty strange.
<wgrant> Given that its manpage would have to track dpkg-buildpackage changes.
<LCID_Fire> btw: should I wonder when the generated tar.gz is the same as before?
<wgrant> tar.gz, or orig.tar.gz?
<LCID_Fire> there is no orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> Did you intend to build a native package?
<LCID_Fire> I just want to upload the $%&§ package to ppa - and it turns out to be an epic struggle
<wgrant> (also, from git-buildpackage's manpage:
<wgrant>        · Call debuild(1) (or the application specified via --git-builder) with arguments instructing it to ignore Git meta-data in the diff.gz, passing along all arguments given to git-buildpackage that don’t start with --git-.
<wgrant> )
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: Nobody ever said packaging was trivial, I don't believe.
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: yes but it should not be that hard!
<wgrant> Anyway, this is well into the realm of #ubuntu-motu, rather than here.
<wgrant> And I need to have breakfast.
<LCID_Fire> ok, thanks so far
<LCID_Fire> in man git-buildpackage  it says: git-buildpackage will, * Build an orig.tar.gz if it doesn't exist.
<cody-somerville> The download icon overlaps the text associated with it now
<cody-somerville> as seen with lp #389749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389749 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in itemIsInstalled()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389749
<wgrant> cody-somerville: There are lots of sprite-related regressions - that one is known and fixed.
<etank> anyone reporting issues with registering gpg keys in launchpad?
<etank> i entered my fingerprint about 5 hours ago and never got the email to decrypt to finish the process
<etank> i even set a different email address for it to try to send to
<etank> still nothing yet
<etank> any ideas?
<wgrant> etank: A few other people have reported delayed emails.
<etank> how long of a delay?
<wgrant> etank: The other person who complained about OpenPGP confirmation emails said he didn't have it after half an hour, and never reported that it had come...
<etank> hmm. thats no good
<etank> i know that i waited for 5 hours and still no email
<wgrant> etank: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, perhaps.
<etank> i updated a question there a few minutes ago
<wgrant> Where?
<etank> one sec
<jml> SamB, at 2am, I never have any idea :)
<etank> its an old on but https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/28068
<wgrant> etank: It's really not a good idea to hijack questions like that. I'd suggest asking a new one, or it's likely to get lost.
<etank> i felt that the question was somewhat relevant
<etank> i can ask a new one though
<wgrant> It's not really relevant, and it is closed, so it's never going to get looked at.
<SamB> jml: oh, you're one of those crazy australlians who's completely on the wrong side of the clock ?
 * wgrant crushes SamB with midday.
<etank> wgrant: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/74778
<etank> guess i will let it sit until tomorrow and see what happens.
<MTecknology> How can I change the project a branch is associated with?
<MTecknology> do I need to make a new banch?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I believe the UI for moving branches was removed ~2.2.5. You might be able to do it through the API, but I'm not sure.
<MTecknology> alrighty. I can just branch/push/delete
<MTecknology> do you know why it was pulled?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> But my guess is that it was probably something to do with the UI needing to be more complex to accomodate source package branches.
<wgrant> And since it's such a rare action...
<MTecknology> ya. I just noticed a lot of branches I have are assigned to the wrong project
<MTecknology> gr, I thought tinying things up was going to be easy but I made a mess
<wgrant> MTecknology: You can do it easily through the API, if you want.
<wgrant> (I just tried it)
<MTecknology> how do I do that?
<MTecknology> somehow https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-theme-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x is showing up under https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-releases
<wgrant> MTecknology: Do you know how to use launchpadlib?
<MTecknology> no
<wgrant> MTecknology: Install python-launchpadlib, and see https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Getting%20started. Once you get past the auth stage, I'll tell you what to do.
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> wgrant: any ideas why it's showing up like that?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Make sure you replace STAGING with EDGE in that example
<wgrant> MTecknology: It's because it's set as the series branch.
<MTecknology> oh
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-releases/6.x/+edit
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<wgrant> Change the branch there to something else.
<wgrant> And it will go away.
<MTecknology> :D
<MTecknology> wgrant: why can't we remove blueprints?
<wgrant> MTecknology: No idea.
<MTecknology> can I attach it to a person instead of a project?
<wgrant> A blueprint? No. That wouldn't make sense.
<MTecknology> I just want to get rid of it :P
<wgrant> Mark it Obsolete.
<MTecknology> kirkland: ({)
<MTecknology> wrong channel - that wasn't bitlbee :P
<MTecknology> kirkland: sorry
<MTecknology> wgrant: If I retarget a blueprint for a different project, will the karma go with it?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I don't think so, but I couldn't be sure.
<MTecknology> wgrant: k, I just wanted to know if the karma would be attached to the other project. I have no idea how karma is actually assigned
<MTecknology> anyway, time for work
<MTecknology> wgrant: thanks for the help :)
<wgrant> MTecknology: No problem.
<MTecknology> wgrant: last question - is it possible to rename a project?
<MTecknology> or only teams?
<wgrant> MTecknology: An admin can rename the project for you.
<MTecknology> you mean a rubber ducky?
<MTecknology> :P
<wgrant> Yes.
<MTecknology> I'll file a request when I get off work
<MTecknology> thanks again
<wgrant> np
<MTecknology> wgrant: nvm - I asked it.
<MTecknology> I'm sure it'll be you to take care of it since you're around now. Thanks in advance if you do. Time to run
<wgrant> MTecknology: Er, I have no such power.
<nellery> is it possible to change the key a PPA is signed with?
<lifeless> nellery: I imagine the sysadmins can, if there is a problem with it.
<lifeless> nellery: if you actually mean 'can you choose the key', the answer is no.
<nellery> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> you can however, sign the key that is used to sign PPA builds
<lifeless> if you want to certify it. This is effectively the same as it being your key [except you can't sign things with it yourself]
<lifeless> james_w: ping; package branches where are they on lp?
<lifeless> jml: if perchance you're around
<etank> still no email to finish the process to verify my gpg key on launchpad
<etank> now it has been 10 hours
<maxb> "verify"?
<MTecknology> Can a Driver of a project add upload files to a series?
<MTecknology> allenap: do you know?
<beuno> MTecknology, you mean the driver you set in bugs?
<MTecknology> here - https://edge.launchpad.net/drupal-ubuntu-countdown/+edit-people
<MTecknology> beuno: I want to know is the driver will be able to add a download file to a series. Reading that it looks like they can make the series, but it doesn't explain that to where my tired mind can comprehend
<beuno> MTecknology, they should be able yes, otherwsie its a bug
<MTecknology> thanks :D
<MTecknology> that's exactly what I need them to be able to do
<MTecknology> I want to give the ubuntu-website team some control over that
<jwbee> hi
<jwbee> launchpad is all about the "Timeout error" right now
<RenatoSilva> Does Loggerhead have permalinks?
<Peng_> RenatoSilva: Permalinks?
<RenatoSilva> permanet links
<RenatoSilva> for the source code
<RenatoSilva> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erenatosilva/%2Bjunk/moin.macro.childpages/download/renato_silva-20090620220448-vcluh5vueefsrn2i/childpages.py-20090620220344-3uvqg24v5ninpo1x-1/ChildPages.py
<RenatoSilva> I don't think this link will always be the same
<RenatoSilva> I mean something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+junk/moin.macro.childpages/head:/download:/ChildPages.py
<Peng_> Links to specific revision IDs won't change.
<Peng_> Things like "head:" obviously will.
#launchpad 2009-06-21
<ausimage> can someone help me rename a bzr branch on LP...
<ausimage> I have done it before but forgot how :S
<ausimage> k got it to change owners... good enough for now I guess
<RenatoSilva> Can I create a "pointer" project? A project which only makes reference to the original one?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: What is your exact use case?
<wgrant> Projects can have aliases set by admins.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: Moin wiki
<wgrant> What is "the original one"?
<RenatoSilva> not in lp
<wgrant> There are lots of those.
<RenatoSilva> I want something like this: https://launchpad.net/eclipse
<RenatoSilva> so that I can name my branches as ~renatosilva/moin/xyz, how about it?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: See https://launchpad.net/moinmoin
<wgrant> But yes, it is in general reasonable to create placeholder projects.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ok, thanks!
<leoquant> ubuntu questions is part of launchpad isn't?
<leoquant> is this part of launchpad been moderated? And how?
<leoquant> I had two issue's yesterday
<leoquant> : https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+question/74704
<leoquant> for some people it is the first impression with ubuntu, so in imho it should be moderated
<pisecx> hi. do you plan to translate launchpad?
<LCIDFire> Hi
<LCIDFire> When I upload a source package to ppa and it tries to build it complains that it has no rights no execute ./autogen.sh - do I have to include a call to chmod in the debian/rules first?
<pisecx> hi
<pisecx> newcomer needs a help :)
<pisecx> I have created a project, a team and set up team as a driver for the project
<pisecx> Is that correct?
<pisecx> I want the team members to allow to create their branches in project
<wgrant> pisecx: Anybody can create branches in the project.
<pisecx> ok... so why do I need a team?
<wgrant> pisecx: To allow users extra privileges over the project, or to share a branch between multiple people.
<pisecx> Ok, I have created a branch, it will be the main
<pisecx> I want the users to be able to export this branch
<pisecx> But not to commit to it
<wgrant> Anybody can read from a non-private branch on Launchpad.
<pisecx> I worked with vcs, but didn't work with dvcs
<pisecx> Ok... I don't understand why do we need a team O_o
<wgrant> If I want multiple people to be able to write to my trunk, I have to set the trunk to be owned by a team of those people.
<pisecx> oh, now I see
<pisecx> no, I want to control the main branch only by myself
<wgrant> Anybody can read, but only the owner (or members of the owning team) can write.
<pisecx> what is the driver of the project?
<wgrant> I'm not entirely sure what the driver can do, but they get lots of administrative privileges.
<pisecx> I see.. thanks
<wgrant> They can set bug importance, milestone, official tags, accept blueprint targets, that sort of thing.
<wgrant> They can add milestones, releases, download files...
<pisecx> sounds good
<pisecx> seems like that is what I need
<pisecx> I just was wonderring about main brench
<pisecx> one more question: is there any user friendly ui tool for bazaar?
<pisecx> I want the users to be able to export main branch to their own branch, make some changes, commit
<pisecx> etc....
<pisecx> usual working process
<wgrant> That would be more of a question for #bzr. I know there's TortoiseBzr for Windows, but I've never looked into GUIs myself.
<pisecx> ok, thanks
<xivulon> hi all I have a project and would like to spin-off some chunks into separate projects/branches, while still keeping things together in the original branch
<xivulon> I guess I am looking for an equivalent to git submodules
<xivulon> what would be a good strategy to do that within bzr/lp?
<MTecknology> Simple bug, but it's probably kind of a higher priority - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/390322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390322 in launchpad "No icon when removing series" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2010-06-21
<mmc> I want to submit to my PPA  2 packages  A and B. A is a build-dependency of B (also with a precise version), so B should be built only when A (with requested version) is built/available. For now, I have to either wait with dput B, or restart manually the build of B, after A is ready.  Is there any way to make this automatic?
<lifeless> you could make a patch to launchpad
<wgrant> mmc: Specify a versioned build dependency.
<wgrant> Launchpad will retry it when it's available.
<mmc> wgrant: I do that.   Ah, great.
<doctormo> How can I test that my launchpad is authenticated with a user, or with Anon?
<lifeless> where?
<lifeless> also, #launchpad-dev is a better channel for such questions
<bullgard4> Launchpad stinks. (Error ID: OOPS-1633C527)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1633C527
<noodles775> bullgard4: hrm, yes, there's a select statement taking way too long there. I'll check if the bugs guys are aware of this issue.
<lifeless> bullgard4: looking
<lifeless> thats a timeout on a bug filing page, right ?
<lifeless> bullgard4: looks like a fti timeout, please try refreshing the page, it may work better a second time
<noodles775> lifeless: out of intereste, how can you see that it looks like an fti timeout? (my initial thought was that it may have been related to load on the master - I don't see why the query should be using the master).
<noodles775> s/intereste/interest
<noodles775> Just because fti is being used in the query?
<lifeless> noodles775: well, its a an fti query with a lot of parameters
<lifeless> noodles775: and the fti query timed out
<lifeless> 20 seconds in it alone
<noodles775> Yep, I saw the 20seconds on that query, but didn't notice the number of fti params. Great, thanks.
<lifeless> noodles775: its a query on bug and bugtask, with a subquery on teams
<lifeless> teamparticipation is likely to fairly selective
<lifeless> noodles775: that left fti - just a hunch
<noodles775> Aha.
<lifeless> I hope that makes sense, its possible its something else
<bullgard4> Launchpad stinks. (Error ID: OOPS-1633M514)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1633M514
<Kangarooo> hello. already 30min one bug report is showing it will refresh every 10sec. it does refresh but 30min bug beeing worked?
<Kangarooo> anybody alive? 1h already bug report refreshing every 10sec
<spiv> Kangarooo: not sure what you mean?  Which bug report?
<Kangarooo> spiv: its not jet reported. i got crash report i pressed upload and whn it was uploaded a FF tab opened with info Please wait while bug data is processed. This page will           refresh every 10 seconds until processing is complete. But its already going 1h
<spiv> Kangarooo: oh, I see.  That is unusually slow.
<spiv> Hopefully someone from the bugs team will be around soon to help you, or maybe a losa can take a look.
<spiv> It's normally only a minute or so.
<spiv> Was it a very large set of attachments, do you know?
<Kangarooo> spiv: it was 67 or 73 mb for full report..
<cakofony> Is anyone familiar with the launchpadlib api??
<maxb> cakofony: It's best to ask a more specific question, that's too general for most people to know whether they can help
<cakofony> In launchpadlib, I try to get the number of people "print len(launchpad.people)" but it just gives me 50
<cakofony> is there a way to get all of them?
<maxb> I'm unsure if there's a way to count a collection without materializing it
<cakofony> I can count the projects with "print len(launchpad.projects)" :-/
<cakofony> How do I materialize the list of developers?
<maxb> you wouldn't want to. Downloading every person object existing in launchpad would be infeasible
<cakofony> Actually, I'm working on a project where our goal is to collect as much information as possible about all the projects on a forge, and their developers
<cakofony> so I would end up using most of the information, and storage space isn't much of an issue.  Currently we are downloading 3 html pages for each project, and 1 for each developer (but we don't have a full list of the devs)
<cakofony> If I can get this api to work with devs, then I wont have to download hundreds of thousands of html pages XD
<deryck> jcastro, ping
<fta> thekorn, did you have a chance to try my code (the ppa dashboards)? i've tried to cache a bunch of things, but even with that, it's still globally slow, even just login as anonymous takes several seconds
<[Dmitry]> Hello. Rebuild the package on the lp. My system in update manager sees him inactive renewal. What does this mean?
<MrKanister> Hi there. I've got a question regarding launchpadlib. I want to find out the version of a package in the latest Ubuntu release. How do I get there by using the launchpadlib starting from a source package or distribution object? From the API Doc this seems complicated.
<geser> MrKanister: in the development release or the latest stable release?
<MrKanister> geser: In the development release
<MrKanister> basically I want to specify a release and a package name and like to get the version of the latest binary of that package
<MrKanister> geser: I found it. It's the getPublishedBinaries method of an archive object and when I specify the distro-arch-series of a release, it gives me the package publishing entry I need.
<MrKanister> but thanks, though
<maxb> >>> print lp.distributions['ubuntu'].series[0].main_archive.getPublishedSources(source_name='watershed', exact_match=True, status='Published')[0].source_package_version
<maxb> for example
<maxb> 5
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc is your friend :-)
<EdwinGrubbs> jelmer_: ping
<EdwinGrubbs> jelmer_: nm
<MrKanister> maxb: Yes, I figured that out, thanks.
<MrKanister> Anotehr little question: How can I get the source package name a binary package has been build from other than using "dpkg"
<MrKanister> (If there is an API function I like to use it, but if not I am fine with "dpkg" :) )
<lifeless> MrKanister: what are you starting with
<MrKanister> lifeless: I have all information, but I could need the relation from source to binary
<MrKanister> or did you mean what I am programming?
<MrKanister> I am writing a small python app that takes a binary package name and searches bugs that have been fixed upstream and are now published in the development release by looking through git.gnome.org and parsing versions, tags and release dates
<MrKanister> that way you don't have to dig trough them by hand and basically have a list of bugs that are in 90% of the cases really fixed
<MrKanister> It's possible to get their via launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/libgtk2.0-0  --> link on the bottom, but their seems not to be a API function
<bjf> getting a traceback when calling Launchpad.login_with() http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/453086/
<bjf> this is on a new, headless server that i've never tried running launchpadlib on
<geser> MrKanister: check if you can do it with python-apt to get from the binary name to the source package name
<MrKanister> geser: I can do it with "dpkg-query -W -f='${Source}' BINARY-PACKAGE-NAME", but an API call would be very handy
<MrKanister> geser: I am opening a feature bug report about this
<lifeless> bjf: you probably need to copy a token file from a machine with a web browser.
<bjf> lifeless, i copied my entire .cache tree from one, didn't seem to help
<exarkun> I'm looking at a launchpad project page trying to figure out how I upload a release archive, and I can't figure it out.
<exarkun> ... can anyone give me a hint about where that UI is?
<james_w> exarkun: I think you have to do it from a release page
<micahg> exarkun: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<exarkun> I guess the trick that I missed is that first you have to create a series, and then a release.
<exarkun> And a milestone.
#launchpad 2010-06-22
<Afon_> hello
<Afon_> Hi I am trying to register the key of launchpad. there is a step to send the pub ID to keyserver.ubuntu.com.
<Afon_> I have tried a few times. it shows: gpg: keyserver timed out
<Afon_> gpg: keyserver send failed: keyserver error
<Afon_> Could anyone suggest what to do? thank you.
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is back up | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Ddorda> hey, i tried to register a lp-l10n team few weeks ago and still no answer, can someone check this?
<jtv> Ddorda: team creation should be instantaneous.
<jtv> Or are you talking about adding a translation team to the Launchpad translation group?
<Ddorda> for now LP and some lp-l10n dependent projects are translated with google translate and this is BAD, i really want to fix this out, but can't.
<Ddorda> jtv: indeed
<jtv> Ddorda: LP is not translated at all.
<jtv> Are you talking about people using Google to get translated versions of the UI?  That's scary.
<Ddorda> jtv: yes, and they use lp-l10n dependent, so i can't fix it until the team will be approved
<jtv> Ddorda: I'm having trouble understanding this part: "they use lp-l10n dependent"
<jtv> Also, what team exactly are we talking about & where did you propose it?
<Ddorda> jtv: sec i'll link you
<jtv> thanks
<Ddorda> found it! minute :)
<Ddorda> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators
<Ddorda> check the end of the page
<Ddorda> jtv: so to register the team i need to send a mail to the Launchpad Translators Coordinators, which i did
<Ddorda> and got no answer for a long while now...
<jtv> Ddorda: and what was the team?
<Ddorda> lp-l10n-he
<jtv> Ddorda: I don't think I've seen your message anywhere.  More Europeans are coming online around now.  I'll have a look around to see if anyone knows more.
<Ddorda> jtv: odd, i'm 100% sure i've sent one =\
<jtv> Ddorda: but it's not a 100% reliable medium.  I'm sometimes tempted to discard all my email and claim a 100% spam recognition rate with only 1% or so false positives.
<Ddorda> jtv: well i don't blame anyone :)
 * jtv breathes sigh of relief  :)
<Ddorda> i just want us to be approved to fix all the mess :D
<jtv> Yes, that sounds like a worthy goal.  :)  The people I'm hoping to ask aren't online yet, but should be soon.
<jtv> hi dpm!
<dpm> hey jtv!
<jtv> dpm: I'm just talking to Ddorda here.  Did you see the emailed proposal to include lp-l10n-he in the LP translation group?
<dpm> dpm, ah, yeah, that was a few days ago. Ddorda, sorry I haven't replied. Let me look at it now...
<Ddorda> few days ago?
<Ddorda> okay, okay, i won't even start :P
<jtv> Ddorda: remember what I said about email?  dpm probably gets a lot more.  :)
<Ddorda> jtv: i guess so :D
<dpm> Ddorda, are these your translation guidelines? -> http://wiki.hamakor.org.il/gezer/?q=rules
<Ddorda> dpm: indeed
<dpm> Ddorda, ok, added them as the guidelines and added the Hebrew team to the Launchpad Translators group. I see there is only one member, so you might want to contact other translators to join. It might be interesting to contact the Hebrew Ubuntu translators as a group of people already experienced in translations. In any case, welcome to the LP translators group and happy translating! :)
<Ddorda> dpm: i'm one of the organizers of Ubuntu-l10n-he
<Ddorda> dpm: and there's only me in the team as i didn't want people to join and wait
<Ddorda> i'll make sure people join right away!
<dpm> Ddorda, sounds good, then :)
<Ddorda> dpm: thanks a lot :)
<dpm> Ddorda, no worries, and sorry for the delay.
<Ddorda> dpm: it's okay, i just thought it didn't get to you
<dpm> Ddorda, it did indeed, the e-mail got to all LP translations coordinators, it's only that no one had had time to look into it yet. If there is any further issues requiring our attention and you find there is no response, please feel free to ping me directly. I'm usually here, in #ubuntu-translators and #ubuntu-community-team
<Ddorda> dpm: okay :)
<Ddorda> thanks
 * Theuni1 waves
<jtv> Theuni1: are you waving because you need help?  Or just waving in general?  :)
<Theuni1> Just in general. I'm reading up on managing meetings with Launchpad. In the Zope community we started doing weekly meetings on IRC and we've been dealing with text files for managing the minutes and the agenda for quite a while but I find it to become unwieldy. I'm pondering using blueprints with sprints for that, but I need to figure out which project/project group to assign them to.
<jtv> Depends on which project they're for, I guess.  :)
<Theuni1> it's pretty independent :)
<Theuni1> I kinda wish for a hierarchical project group structure, but then again the UI is complex already ;)
<Theuni1> and a hierarchy wouldn't fit all of our cases anyway
<Theuni1> we already have a "meta" project "zopetoolkit-project" in addition to the project group "zopetoolkit" itself, but that holds all the release engineering and over-arching technical issues
<Theuni1> i'm pondering to create another meta project "zope-orga" which could hold organisational issues
<jtv> Theuni1: if you try to break things down too much, you may end up making things harder than needed.  Consider naming or tagging conventions as a way to maintain order.
<Theuni1> hmm
<Theuni1> right.
 * Theuni1 thinks
<Theuni1> then again blueprints don't have tags
<Theuni1> can i assign bugs to sprints?
<Theuni1> doesn't look like it
<jtv> Theuni1: I'm not sure but I think the Ubuntu folks use milestones for those.
<Theuni1> hmmm
<Theuni1> hmm
<Theuni1> jtv: it looks like the basic sprint data can't be edited after creation?
<jtv> Theuni1: I've never done that tbh... the Launchpad people who would be best able to help with this are all in the US, so this may be something to ask again later in the day (or much earlier, depending).  But dpm or other ubuntu folks would know a thing or two.
<Theuni1> sure
<Theuni1> I'll stick around. :)
<Mez> where would I find instructions on setting up a local copy of LP?
<Mez> https://dev.launchpad.net/Running <--
<Mez> *sigh*
<maxb> sigh?
<Mez> yeah, cause I search and search, then, as soon as I ask, I find it myself
<nigelb> maxb: I guess (s)he realized that "search and you shall find" :D
<maxb> :)
<Mez> though to be honest, not too sure if that's what I want :D
<Mez> I remember a script that did the full install for you, etc etc
<jtv> Mez: that's on the Getting page IIRC
<maxb> rocketfuel-setup?
<Mez> hmmles ....
<jtv> See the "Get the source code" link on the front page.
<Mez> maybe it's just the way LP works - but there's a lot of "make" commands to be run
<Mez> for general usage
<jtv> make ; make run
<jtv> or if you want to enable a bunch of extra services, "make ; make run_all"
<Mez> make sync_branches
<jtv> That's pretty specialized, I think.  You don't need it just to get an LP running.
<Mez> I actually just want the codehosting bit to be honest ;)
<wgrant> Most of the Makefile targets are just shortcuts that start up a few LP bits and pieces, run a cronscript here and there...
<jtv> Ah!
<Mez> though, I doubt it'll fix the retardedness of some of the people here....
<Mez> they'll still try and check in from the same user account
<Mez> "lets all log into the box and develop using the same username"
<spiv> Deploying Launchpad's codehosting would be overkill for most places, I'd think.
<spiv> Compared to e.g. SSH keys restricted to running bzr on a subdirectory via the bzr_access script in contrib/.
<spiv> There is a bit of middle-ground between those two that isn't hugely well catered for, though.
<wgrant> I've occasionally been tempted to rip Codehosting out and stick it in front of a simpler DB.
<wgrant> It'd be very handy.
<Mez> wgrant: do it :D
<Mez> spiv: possibly overkill, but it'd work nicely...
<Mez> The main issue we have at the moment is that 1) people are all using the same login (so all the permissions are screwed) and 2) the permissions are screwed, even with sticky bit and chmod g+rw on a cron
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is back up | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<piju> hello
<piju> i have already deleted all of my PPA
<piju> why i still cant change my user name for lauchpad ?
<maxb> PPA 'deletion' doesn't really delete them, just hides them quite well
<bigjools> piju: you need to wait 10 minutes
<bigjools> then you will be able to rename
<piju> bigjools, you again ? thanks buddy
<maxb> oh, that got fixed :-)
 * bigjools is here to serve
<piju> you are like robot. never sleep
<bigjools> my wife says the same thing
<piju> bigjools, all PPAs are turning to grey
<piju> need to wait for 10minutes ?
<piju> This user has an active PPA with packages published and may not be renamed.
<bigjools> piju: keep trying, it'll work soon
<bigjools> which PPA?
<piju> bigjools, all
<piju> https://launchpad.net/~mypiju/
<piju> i want to change from mypiju to piju
<bigjools> piju: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mypiju/+archive/psk31lx-9w2pju is disabled, not deleted
<piju> wait
<bigjools> the other PPAs have gone
<piju> bigjools, ok done
<piju> all PPA are deleted!
<bigjools> piju: ok wait a minute or two
<bigjools> piju: when http://ppa.launchpad.net/mypiju/ is empty, you can rename
<piju> thanks bigjools
<mtaylor> soren: hey- I have to be on a plane during the DMB meeting today
<soren> mtaylor: :(
<mtaylor> soren: yeah. not happy about that :(
<mtaylor> soren: ooh! nevermind...
<soren> mtaylor: Heh :)
<cakofony> Is there any way to get the "uses launchpad for" information out of the api (launchpadlib)?
<nigelb> cakofony: can you explain further?
<cakofony> On project pages, it says "uses launchpad for:" and then lists things such as answers, bugs, development etc
<cakofony> I was wondering if I could get that information from the api
<nigelb> cakofony: hm, I think not, but you can always ask in #launchpad-dev to confirm
<cakofony> nigelb: Alright, thanks!
<DeeJay1> hi, I think I have borked samarium, one thing is still building (for 3 hours now) https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~deejay1/+recipe/daily/+build/60
<purvesh> can some one help me to register on wiki.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> purvesh: register on LP and then try to login to wiki using your open ID
<purvesh> nigelb, ya i had tried but m getting one error so that i cant register on wiki...
<purvesh> nigelb, can i show u error if u dont mind
<nigelb> sure
<nigelb> purvesh: wait
<nigelb> your LP time zone is set to Asia/Kolkata?
<nigelb> if so, change to some other zone and try again
<purvesh> nigelb, ya
<purvesh> nigelb, ok .... i ll try wt a sec
<nigelb> its a known bug, change your TZ to some other TZ, something like UTC
<jaalto> Is it possible to subscribe to announcements of some "product"; similar to freshement.net ?
<nigelb> jaalto: if you're looking for one particular project, you can subscribe to 'Announcements' section via RSS
<jaalto> nigelb: I'm more looking for email messages, like freshmenta.net sends. Is this available?
<nigelb> jaalto: not that I know of, but I may be wrong too :)
<nigelb> jaalto: to give you an example, you can see the ubuntu rss feeds http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/announcements.atom
<jaalto> nigelb: Yup, but that requires browser. I'm packaging software and I'd like to get announcements via email when new "announcement" is put in launchpad. Too bad if this feature is not available
 * nigelb isn't sure if that feature is available
<jcastro> deryck: ping a ling sir
<nigelb> morning jcastro :)
<nigelb> did you see that debian derivates front desk is now open? :)
<jcastro> I saw!
<deryck> jcastro, hi.  on call.  available shortly.
<jcastro> no worries, just ping me whenevs
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm hugely grateful for zack, he's very friendly :)
<exarkun> I just created a new milestone, and the result seems to be that https://launchpad.net/pyopenssl/main now has two "pyOpenSSL 0.9" versions listed.
<JoshBrown> Can someone explain to me how branch merging works? I've been merging branches in a small project, but I'm not sure if I've been doing it the 'right' way.
<abhi_nav> if some one submits a solution to a bug problem with new code then is it reliable?
<abhi_nav> ??
<abhi_nav> anyone here?
<abhi_nav> :(
<maxb> JoshBrown: Hi. If your question is purely Bazaar-related, you might find #bzr has more people that can help.
<maxb> Otherwise, clarify what it is you want help with
<JoshBrown> maxb: I want to know stuff like 'Do I copy the entire branch content, or just the file I'm going to modify?'
<exarkun> JoshBrown: That's probably purely bzr related
<exarkun> JoshBrown: in general you can only branch everything, though.  it's not like svn where all your branches live inside the same hierarchy.
<maxb> JoshBrown: I'm pretty confused - I don't understand what you think you'd be copying
<JoshBrown> Say I want to modify a file in a projects's bazaar branch - how do I do it?
<maxb> You just modify it
<JoshBrown> maxb: I can't, you have to make a new branch and then merge into it.
<maxb> huh?
<maxb> I'm sorry, you are going to have to describe what the problem you are having is in more detail.
<maxb> And doing it on #bzr may get you more answers.
<JoshBrown> maxb: Well I can't just push my changes directly to the main branch?
<exarkun> Why not?
<maxb> If you have access to do so, you can
<maxb> And if you don't, I'm still not understanding where you feel stuck
<JoshBrown> maxb: This isn't a bazaar issue, I know exactly how to use bazaar, I just don't know how Bazaar integrates with Launchpad.
<maxb> Launchpad hosts Bazaar branches and provides nice web-based ways to browse and organize them. That's it.
<JoshBrown> maxb: Well I could, but I'm supposed to submit a merge proposal so the project leader can decide if the changes are okay.
<maxb> So, push your branch to Launchpad and create a merge proposal
<JoshBrown> maxb: What command do I use to make my branch though? So far I've been using 'bzr new' - but I thought perhaps that isn't the 'right' way to do things..?
 * maxb looks up what bzr new does
<exarkun> 'bzr new'?
<maxb> Apparently it's something funky from bzr-explorer
<lifeless> JoshBrown: it doesn't matter how you make your branch - bzr new is fine
<lifeless> JoshBrown: once you have it, you push it to launchpad
<maxb> JoshBrown: See, now you're wandering back towards pure-bzr territory. I don't use 'bzr new' myself, but I don't see why it shouldn't be one of many valid ways to work
<lifeless> JoshBrown: to lp:~$USER/$PROJECT/$BRANCHNAME
<JoshBrown> maxb: What do you use?
<maxb> Usually bzr init-repo and bzr branch
<JoshBrown> lifeless: But do you copy the entire branch or just the files you're modifying?
<lifeless> JoshBrown: I don't copy anything
<lifeless> JoshBrown: I run 'bzr push lp:~my-username/my-projectname/mybranchname
<lifeless> I'm sure bzr explorer has a push option in its GUI for you to use
<JoshBrown> What I've been doing: Pull main branch, copy any files I plan on modifying to a new branch, modify the files, upload branch. I was just wondering if this is an efficient way to go about branching?
<maxb> This "copy any files I plan on modifying to a new branch" sounds very wrong - why do you do that?
<maxb> If you mean what I think you mean you are defeating pretty much the entire point of using bzr at all
<JoshBrown> maxb: Exactly my point - it seems weird, but I don't know how else to go about it. Perhaps I should be using this 'bzr branch' command.
<lifeless> JoshBrown: when you say copy any files
<lifeless> JoshBrown: do you mean an operating system file copy, or some bzr command ?
<JoshBrown> lifeless: Just a standard Unix cp
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> you definitely want to use branch
<lifeless> the init command, which I suspect 'new' is a wrapper for
<lifeless> makes a brand new *project*
<lifeless> you should only ever run it once per project.
<lifeless> ever
<lifeless> the 'branch' command makes new branches
<lifeless> you should run it every time you want a new branch of an existing project.
<JoshBrown> Ah.
<JoshBrown> So I should be doing: Branch, modify, push, merge.
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> with a commit between modify and push probably ;)
<JoshBrown> lifeless: Yeh, that'd be a good idea =)
<dtwood> I am trying to file a bug in krb5-auth-dialog, and I have filed the bug against '“krb5-auth-dialog” source package in Maverick', and another bug in GNOME bugzilla, but I do not have the option to link them, as there is no project for krb5-auth-dialog in launchpad. How can I link these?
<dtwood> sorry if this is the wrong place to ask
<JoshBrown> dtwood: Could you give us a link?
<dtwood> JoshBrown: (should I always put the name of the person I'm talking to like this, I'm new to this?) yeah sure - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=krb5-auth-dialog
<JoshBrown> In most IRC clients when you say someone's name (dtwood), it gives that user some kind of alert and highlights the message. So it's helpful to use names in most cases.
<dtwood> JoshBrown: ah thanks, that makes sense
<JoshBrown> dtwood: Looks like there is no upstream package, I think you should create one although I can't be 100% sure because I've never had this issue before.
<JoshBrown> https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<dtwood> JoshBrown: I've created that at https://launchpad.net/krb5-auth-dialog, what should I do next?
<JoshBrown> Wow, I just saw that pop up on Launchpad :P
<dtwood> ok, where did you see that?
<JoshBrown> dtwood: Click 'Also affects project', then enter the URL for your bugzilla bug.
<dtwood> JoshBrown: ok, I presumed that it had to be linked to the GNOME bugzilla or similar
<dtwood> JoshBrown: yep, that's linked now :) thanks
<JoshBrown> Right, I'll be off now. If anything I said was wrong you can contact me at ~joshbrown - bye
<JoshBrown> :)
#launchpad 2010-06-23
<ricotz> hello, could someone please kill this build https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/1783012 it is stuck and already superseeded
<poolie> lifeless: the thing that most annoys me is that you can't get back from an mp to the list
<lifeless> alt-< ?
<poolie> snort
<lifeless> genuine question
<poolie> it works in some cases, sure
<poolie> not if you click a link in irc to open it
<spiv> That bugs me too.
<poolie> not if you open mps in different tabs
<poolie> or a link in mail
<poolie> you could also say that i could click a bookmark which is what i normally do
<spiv> And not if you follow a link from a mp to its prereq mp.
<lifeless> so irc/mail are a bit different to having a list
<poolie> but by that logic half the links in lp could be deleted
<lifeless> poolie: I wasn't arguing either way
<poolie> to be more specific i wish there was a "proposals" entry in the breadcrumbs
<poolie> no it's ok
<lifeless> the breadcrumbs thing annoys me :)
<poolie> but that's why it bothers me
<poolie> i often feel like, having reviewed something, i want to go on to review something else
<lifeless> its not the path-taken-to-the-page but a sort of pseudo-/foo/bar split
<poolie> oh of course that's the other thing, it's typically not one page back if you have done something on the mp
<poolie> true
<poolie> imbni it corresponded to the url
<lifeless> I agree that a way to get to more, relevant, mp's would be good
<poolie> you could have a portlet with counts for example
<spiv> I think the issue is the primary path for viewing an MP is via the active reviews page
<lifeless> I'd particularly like a gmail-like actual 'back to the search I did' thing
<lifeless> in general - for much of lp.
<spiv> But the breadcrumbs don't reflect that.
<poolie> right
<lifeless> and thats why I think IRC and mail links can be different and not annoy me
<lifeless> losing the *particular* reviews list I had is annoying to me, because I sometimes go to /bazaar/+archive and sometimes /bzr/
<poolie> that would be nice
<lifeless> [which more folk should do]
<poolie> and is a problem with the oddly static breadcrumbs
<poolie> to answer your original question better filtering would be nice but i miss it more on the bug lists
<eagles0513875> hey guys if i uploaded a key to the keys.gnupg.net how long will it take for it to propogate to the ubuntu key servers
<geser> shouldn't take long, use the webinterface to check if the ubuntu keyserver has it already if you want
<eagles0513875> geser: i need to revoke a key and im having trouble doing that
<eagles0513875> geser: i tried to upload it to the ubuntu keyserver but it times out so imported it to keys.gnupg.net key server
<eagles0513875> there is a serious problem with the ubuntu keyserver
<eagles0513875> connection to the server is refused O_o
<eagles0513875> when i http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ to copy and paste my key onto the ubuntu key server directly
<geser> then it has issues again (it's not the first time)
<eagles0513875> i kinda need to get my key on there asap for deadline tomorrow
<eagles0513875> trying to get something packaged for upstream so it makes the last pull from upstream for maverick which is tomorrow
<geser> sorry, I don't know who to contact about the keyserver
<geser> eagles0513875: what deadline is tomorrow?
<eagles0513875> there is the last pull from debian tomorrow for stuff to get into maverick from upstream
<geser> you mean the DebianImportFreeze?
<geser> Don't panic!
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> right now mysql workbench has replaced mysql query browser and admin which upstream still have in their repos im trying to hit 2 birds with one stone
<geser> that only means that you need to file a sync request after DIF and before FF, just no automatic syncing anymore
<user_unknown> While submitting a new comment, I get an unusual Errorbox.
<user_unknown> Am I right reporting it here?
<nigelb> eagles0513875: you'll benefit from a DON'T PANIC sticker on your monitor :)
<eagles0513875> hhaha nigelb im not lol
<eagles0513875> nigelb: you the one who broke the keyserver :p
<nigelb> eagles0513875: haha, no
<eagles0513875> well someone broke it :p
<nigelb> eagles0513875: can you opena  ticket for it with errors etc?
<eagles0513875> ya i can basically when uploading a key via commandline it times out
<nigelb> rt.ubuntu.com uname and password = ubuntu
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> its working now O_o
<nigelb> haha
<eagles0513875> seems to have unborked itself
<eagles0513875> lol
<nigelb> the probability of something fixing itself increases when you start filling a bug/ticket about it :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<apw> anyone else seeing the 'pencil' popups appearing off the screen for status/importance/etc editing ... this is in chromium
<rdb> I just found https://launchpad.net/debian/+ppas . Does this mean it's now possible to upload packages to my PPA targeting lenny/squeeze?
<bigjools> No, Debian PPAs are not supported
<bigjools> that page shouldn't be there really
<nigelb> Its just a default page that turned up I suppose as for every other project
<rdb> ok, thanks
<falktx> hi guys
<falktx> question about closed-source apps on ppas...
<falktx> If I get written permission of the app authors,
<falktx> to redistribute it and make a deb of it,
<falktx> is that good enough to get it into a ppa ?
<falktx> is that ok with u guys ?
<bigjools> falktx: that is not allowed unless you pay for a commercial subscription I think.  mrevell?
<mrevell> falktx, bigjools is right, any code in a free of charge PPA must be licensed in accordance with our policy (https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing).
<falktx> mrevell: hehe, then i know a few ppas that need some review...
<mrevell> falktx, I'll be happy to do that :)
<falktx> so I need to create my own repository then.. ?
<falktx> is it okay to use my launchpad gpg key to sign the repo/packages ?
<piju> hello bigjools
<piju> how can i delete a team that i have created ?
<piju> it said that i need to purge mailing list first
<dholbach_> hiya
<dholbach> can I persuade somebody to give a session at Ubuntu Developer Week? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep is the preliminary schedule
<deryck> dholbach, that's the same week as our Launchpad Epic.
<deryck> dholbach, Not sure if that helps or hurts chances of any fulltime lp dev doing a session. :-)
<nigelb> deryck: Epic?
<jml> nigelb, sprint with all of the Launchpad team
<deryck> nigelb, a sprint really.   But across all lp dev teams.
<nigelb> ooooh!
<deryck> Epic makes it sound so grand! :-)
<nigelb> something like a small version of uds for LP ;)
<jml> hell no
<nigelb> but probably closed event I guess
<jml> nigelb, this is a week of hacking, not planning :)
<nigelb> jml: haha ;)
<nigelb> jml: so you plan for  6 months and work for a week?
 * nigelb runs
<jml> nigelb, well actually, that's roughly my job description :)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> deryck: you better keep a tighter watch on jml :p
 * deryck takes no responsibility for jml :-)
<nigelb> jml: anyway, try to spare at least one hour for for dev week :) we'd appreciate the talk :)
<dholbach> deryck: it should help :)))
<nigelb> and your probalby might like to have at least one more new contributer
<nigelb> I'd like to try, but I'm just stuck where to start, I'm sure there'd more people like me :)
<deryck> if you guys would like a 'get started hacking on lp' talk, jml can do this in his sleep :-)
<jml> deryck, give me the 20UTC slot and I might have to. that's 10pm Prague time, right?
<deryck> heh
<nigelb> jml: we'd love a 'get started hacking talk' :) (aware or asleep is fine as long as no long pauses :D)
<nigelb> jml: so, can we put you down for the 2000UTC slot?
<_Gary_> Hello, I need help, a member of the launchpad team can help me please?
<deryck> hi _Gary_.  Feel free to ask your question and then the appropriate person can see and answer.
<_Gary_> ok, I would like to subscribe a project for a commercial subscription but I have the following error: "The voucher could not be redeemed at this time."
 * beuno summons bac 
<bac> hi _Gary_
<bac> _Gary_: what project?
<bac> thanks beuno
<bac> mrevell: this may be of interest to you too
<mrevell> thanks bac
<JoshBrown> When branching, where do you normally put the new branch relative to the main branch?
<exarkun> the working copy or the launchpad-hosted repository?
<bac> flacoste, are you CHR today
<flacoste> bac, yes, i shoul dbe :-/
<JoshBrown> exarkun: The working copy (I believe Launchpad uses the format '~{USER}/{PROJECT}/{BRANCH}' ?)
<exarkun> I either have ~/Projects/ProjectName/{trunk,branch1,branch2,...} or ~/Projects/ProjectName/{trunk,branches/branch1,branches/branch2,...}
<exarkun> The latter is sort of a hold-over from svn though
<JoshBrown> exarkun: Ahh, I see. So you can organise it how you want but generally people just stick them next to trunk.
 * exarkun nods
<Aquina> hello!
<Aquina>  One sould implement a feature in Launchpad to auto-close Answers when the're answered but the original person who stated the question no longer responds.
<Aquina> :-)
<hexmode> Any clues on how to fix a failed git import? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50810357/org-mode-org-mode-trunk.log
<jelmer_> hexmode: what import is that?
<hexmode> for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~org-mode/org-mode/trunk
<hexmode> jelmer_: for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~org-mode/org-mode/trunk
<jelmer_> hexmode: don't you mean repo.or.cz rather than repo.org.cz?
<hexmode> doh
<hexmode> stupid
<hexmode> jelmer_: thanks
<jelmer_> np :-)
<keith2932> Hi all,
<keith2932> I ran into a strange problem with a Launchpad branch and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions
<keith2932> when attempting to push/pull from the branch, bzr complains: "bzr: ERROR: No such file: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/00/23/81/.bzr/repository/indices/2b08137c9cd4e7edb0b56944e678d55c.rix'"
<keith2932> A thread from someone else with a similar problem (https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/103812) suggested deleting and restoring the branch, but that won't work due to other dependencies on the branch
<keith2932> "This branch cannot be deleted as it has 5 branches sharing revisions. "
<keith2932> Anyone run into this problem, or have any idea of what may have caused it?
<aquarius> I can't get to https://edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+archivesubscriptions -- it says "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page." Clearly I should have. It's my page. :) I'm logged in...
<james_w> aquarius: bug 597783 I think
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 597783 in Soyuz "P3A cascading access error (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597783
<aquarius> is there anything I can do about it?
<james_w> fix the bug?
<aquarius> other than that ;)
<james_w> I don't think there's any workaround for it
 * aquarius nods. k.
<kiko> hah, our git imports work so well we're even getting people credited with work in imported branches
<kiko> that's interesting
<kiko> I guess we key off email address
<kiko> we award karma even
<Aquina>  One sould implement a feature in Launchpad to auto-close Answers when the're answered but the original person who stated the question no longer responds.
<komputes> I don't remember, but there was a quickway to have a user put in a funky URL which made him go to his own page: https://launchpad.net/~[username]/
<komputes> it was like https://launchpad.net/+me/ or something
<tsimpson> komputes: /people/+me
<komputes> tsimpson: awesome, you rock
<tsimpson> :)
<komputes> next question, has changing email address moved to login.ubuntu.com or is ir remaining in launchpad?
<komputes> err. if a user has to change their email address. launchpad or login.u.c?
<tsimpson> you should be able to do it directly from launchpad.net
<komputes> tsimpson: I am, i was just wondering if there were any plans in moving it since all acct info should be on login.u.c
<komputes> or perhaps available in two places?
<tsimpson> why should it be on login.?
<komputes> tsimpson: all account stuff is handled by login.ubuntu.com but aparantly it's in both places
<tsimpson> it would be a pain if you had to manage every aspect of your profile/team from login.
<komputes> How can I assign this bug to "xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu)" and not xf86-video-intel -  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/485697
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 485697 in xf86-video-intel "i can't detect Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics and monitor too , please help me (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<maxb> I think it is necessary to "Also affects distribution" and then mark the upstream bugtask as invalid
<maxb> oh
<maxb> unless maybe the change could be made over the api
<maxb> HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<maxb> Upstream bug tasks may only be re-targeted to another project.
<maxb> boo
<maxb> komputes: So you'd need to invalidate that bug task and open a new one (Also affects distribution)
#launchpad 2010-06-24
<arand> A kernel build that I want to stick in a PPA is at least 21G *in-build-size*, is there a cap for builds on PPAs?
<tsimpson> arand: 2GB, unless you ask for more
<tsimpson> on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tsimpson> and is it really 21GB?!
<dlynch> is it a known problem that keyserver.ubuntu.com could be down? (or is a DNS problem for me?)
<wgrant> tsimpson: 21GB is presumably the build size.
<wgrant> Not the size of resulting binaries.
<wgrant> But yes, Ubuntu kernel builds can easily get that large.
<tsimpson> right, it's too late for me to understand simple english apparently
<wgrant> I'm not sure how big the PPA VMs are, but they should be sufficient.
<wgrant> If not, you'll find out when the build fails.
<arand> wgrant: Ok, I spoke to someone who's kernel build failed for that reason some time ago, but I've also had people reporting success, so I'll see then the build log comes down I guess..
<idnar> <exarkun> I either have ~/Projects/ProjectName/{trunk,branch1,branch2,...} or ~/Projects/ProjectName/{trunk,branches/branch1,branches/branch2,...}
<idnar> exarkun: I guess this is a bit OT, but I assume you're not using Combinator with the former layout; what /are/ you using for sys.path management, if anything?
<exarkun> idnar: Sometimes I just edit the .pth file directly
<exarkun> idnar: I don't have many projects like that that I actually use combinator to manage at all though
<idnar> exarkun: mmm
<idnar> exarkun: I find Combinator is the easiest way to get the project I just checked out onto sys.path, but maybe I should start doing something else instead
<idnar> the PROJECT_NAME/branches/BRANCH_NAME layout is rather inconvenient with bzr
<exarkun> idnar: Lemmie know if you figure something else out
<20QAA96AQ> i rebooted my pc, forgot to write my ssh key password down. is it stored somewhere in plaintext on lucid?
<exarkun> The passphrase for your encrypted ssh key file?
<exarkun> I sure hope not.
<20QAA96AQ> yes.. something i blurted out, wrote it down somewhere
<20QAA96AQ> ugh found it
<wgrant> 20QAA96AQ: Writing down passwords like that is very unwise.
<idnar> wgrant: I dunno, only keeping it in your head seems equally unwise
<wgrant> idnar: One may result in your inability to access services.
<wgrant> The other may result in others' inability to access your services.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> others' *ability*.
<idnar> I guess you have to decide which of those is worse in your particular case
<dlynch> 20QAA96AQ, try the program revelation, it works like a charm
<apw> can anyone tell me how i use a Private PPA as a PPA to install packages from
<apw> or are they, as it seems, completely useless even if you are subscribed to them
<noodles775> apw: is it your own private ppa, or someone elses? Either way, you need to be added as a subscriber by the owner of the archive, and then you'll be sent an email.
<apw> noodles775, i am a subscriber to the private PPA yes
<wgrant> If you're subscribed, visit https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archivesubscriptions
<wgrant> Click on the 'View' link next to the relevant archive, and that will give you URLs.
<apw> wgrant, wow yes thanks
<noodles775> apw: so you shoudl have received an email which would have the above link ^^ (maybe a mail error, or is it in your spam folder?)
<apw> noodles775, mail error i think, the team that got subscribed and subscribed me meant that i didn't get the email
<apw> but the link is the right thing!  thanks
<noodles775> Great.
<napster> Can anyone get me a offiline reference manual ?
<napster> of gettext utils?
<sjamaan> Hi. Why is https://bugs.launchpad.net/dulwich/+bug/589522 not shown on my subscribed bugs page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~peter-bex/+subscribedbugs ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589522 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "git import for http://chicken.wiki.br/git/chicken-core.git fails (dup-of: 588724)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588724 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Reads first 2 bytes more than once (affected: 3, heat: 21)" [Medium,Triaged]
<sjamaan> yeahyeah, silly bot
<wgrant> sjamaan: Duplicate and closed bugs are hidden from listings by default.
<wgrant> And, as you can see, 589522 is marked as a duplicate of 588724.
<wgrant> Bug #5977
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 5977 in Launchpad Bugs "Person's Bugs pages unexpectedly exclude closed bug reports (affected: 28, heat: 359)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5977
<sjamaan> wgrant: But I'm subscribed to that one through the duplicate, it says
<sjamaan> I do get notifications
<wgrant> sjamaan: Yeah, but +reportedbugs only shows direct subscriptions.
<wgrant> It probably shouldn't.
<sjamaan> indeed
<jpds>  /12
<blues> re
<blues> hello
<blues> I have problem with url
<blues> https://code.launchpad.net/~jajcus-jajcus/upstart/state-save-stable/+merge/27053/+preview-diff/+files/preview.diff
<blues> it gives me "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<blues> "Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. "
<blues> I'm letting you know: D
<blues> :D
<blues> am I doing something wrong?
<jml> blues, not that I know of.
<jml> blues, the diff you have there is very big though.
<jml> blues, when I download the diff it works for me
<blues> jml: I don't see any link for diff download....
<jml> blues, search for "Download diff"
<blues> jml: ok - but https://code.launchpad.net/~jajcus-jajcus/upstart/state-save-stable there is no such link
<jml> blues, I meant on https://code.launchpad.net/~jajcus-jajcus/upstart/state-save-stable/+merge/27053/
<blues> jml: 502: Bad Gateway
<jml> blues, it works for me.
<blues> jml: on second try it worked for me too
<blues> strange
<legnaleurc> hello, i created a new ppa repo. for half month ago, but it lacks Release.gpg in the repo. do anybody know what can i do for this problem?
<Mez> trying to run launchpad - failing at starting postgres again
<maxb> legnaleurc: Signing will happen only after you first upload a package to the repository
<asac> ho ... i cant access the +archivesubscriptions page of my user anymore: no permission
<legnaleurc> maxb: but i had upload a source to that repo already ...
<maxb> Which PPA?
<legnaleurc> maxb: http://ppa.launchpad.net/legnaleurc/foolproofproject/ubuntu/dists/karmic/
<maxb> In that case, I guess it's just a race between the key being generated for the new PPA, and the package publication
<maxb> It should be signed properly after the next change you make that causes the Release file to be republished
<legnaleurc> maxb: will it posibily fixed if i simply re-upload the packages?
<maxb> yes
<DeeJay1> hi, could someone take a look at what's wrong with https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~deejay1/+recipe/daily/+build/60 ?
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is back up | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<czajkowski> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> Hey czajkowski, how's it going?
<czajkowski> not bad, was that you who just tweeted on lauchpad?
<mrevell> czajkowski, Aye, that's me.
<czajkowski> well from launchpad ac?
<czajkowski> mrevell: trying to get locoteams using #locoteams tag to get more of them involved and get feedback, might be of some use
<mrevell> Ah cool :)
<czajkowski> aye tis kkinda working to see what teams are doing
<czajkowski> but if more folks use it we can get greater feedback
<smallfoot-> launchpad sucks, everytime i try report bug it fucks up
<smallfoot-> Timeout error
<smallfoot-> (Error ID: OOPS-1636K2329)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1636K2329
<maco> language :(
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot-> fix launchpage
<jpds> smallfoot-: Please be civil.
<smallfoot-> sorry you cant report bugs cuz there is a bug that prevents you from reporting bugs
<jml> smallfoot-, which page were you using to try to report a bug?
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<jml> smallfoot-, thanks.
<jml> smallfoot-, that's a known bug. see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/426946. If you know the package that the bug is on (or you can make a good guess), then I'd suggest filing a bug there.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 426946 in Launchpad Bugs "Filing a bug on Ubuntu causes timeouts (affected: 2, heat: 12)" [High,Triaged]
<deryck> jml, smallfoot- Actually, I thought we were in pretty good shape for filing a bug now.  Sometimes lesser access packages will need a reload before it will go through, due to cache.
<deryck> unfortunately, we loose all the form data on reload.
<deryck> edge may have some fixes not on lpnet yet, though.
<jml> deryck, good shape, even for filing a bug on Ubuntu directly?
<deryck> jml, yup
<jml> deryck, that's awesome :)
<deryck> there was a more recent bug.... let me see.
<jml> well, apart from the  issues on lpnet, of course
<deryck> jml, yeah, so the bug you cited above is about the dupe search timing out.  Which is hard to fix.  The OOPS you just linked should be fixed in 10.06 rollout.
<jml> deryck, ahh ok.
<smallfoot-> edge worked better
<smallfoot-> oh
<rowinggolfer> I've started a new launchpad project https://launchpad.net/qt-o-fax and I can't get project downloads to work.
<rowinggolfer> has this facility been withdrawn?
<rowinggolfer> ah.. no matter I have to make a release.. I remember now.
<bladernr_> Hey, can someone clue me in about merging branches via bzr and launchpad?
<bladernr_> I and another guy have branches of the same project and we're working on the same thing, so instead of us working at opposite ends, we just want to choose one of our branches and use that for development
<bladernr_> What I'm trying to figure out, is can he push code into my branch (it's public, but under my name) or can he do  merge request and specify my branch as the project (instead of the main project)
<bladernr_> we're just trying to figure out how to get to where we're only working out of one branch together, since we're collaborating on what really amounts to the same pieces of the same tool.
<james_w> bladernr_: you can create a project and both of you can push branches to that project under your own name
<bladernr_> Is that kosher if we're just adding enhancements to an existing project?
<james_w> so you could push to lp:~bladernr/project/some-branch and he can push to lp:~his-id/project/some-brnach
<bladernr_> I thought about doing it that way, but didn't want to end up with what would look like forks of existing projects
<james_w> you can live perfectly happily like that if you like, and merge between the two of you if you like
<james_w> you can also create a merge proposal from your branch that would request that he merges in to your branch
<bladernr_> hrmmm... then he'd have to branch and merge all his changes every time though, yes?
<james_w> there is another way though, and that is to create a team, with both you in it, and then push a branch to lp:~team-id/project/some-branch
<james_w> then both of you can push to that one branch
<bladernr_> hrmmmm.... actually Option 3 seems like the best option... that way we can be a bit more public about it too (we're working on adding applications to Mago)
<james_w> if this is a project you are starting then you can also nominate that branch to be lp:project so that everyone else knows that's the focus of development
<james_w> bladernr_: is the intention to get these merged in to mago as you go, or will it be a fork that lives for a while on its own?
<bladernr_> For now, I think the idea is to get one application added with working test cases, propose that, and then start on another application
<james_w> and you want to collaborate on that one app to start with?
<bladernr_> not sure how long it will live though, to be honest... hopefully no more than a month or so
<bladernr_> yeah
<james_w> ok, sounds like you want a team
<james_w> so either pick a team you are already both part of that is suitable, or create a new team for this purpose
<james_w> once you have that set up you can push either your current branch or his to lp:~team-id/mago/add-foo-application
<james_w> then you can merge the other branch in to that and push again
<james_w> then you can both work on that branch as you like
<james_w> once it is ready then you can propose that branch for merging in to lp:mago and start a new one, again under the team
<bladernr_> excellent.  Thanks for the advice :)
<james_w> I'm stepping out for dinner now, someone else will be glad to help if that wasn't clear
<psusi> the launchpad help file QuestionLifeCycle states that a question in the open or needs information state for 2 weeks will be automatically expired, but that does not seem to be happening
<psusi> I'm looking at questions that have been sitting there for months and are still open and needs information...
<psusi> is the documentation wrong or should I file a bug against lp?
<jelmer_> psusi: please file a bug
<psusi> doing so now...
<jelmer_> psusi: thanks
<psusi> is there a way to manually edit the status of a question?
<jelmer_> psusi: yeah, you should be able to click on the yellow icon next to the status to change it
<jelmer_> psusi: I think you have to be in the team that owns the project to be able to do that though
<l0nwlf> 00:31:07 l0nwlf-MBP:~/Desktop/python-email6/Doc$ bzr push lp:~anand-shashwat/python-email6/email6
<l0nwlf> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Operation timed out
<l0nwlf> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug
<l0nwlf> I am behind proxy
<l0nwlf> how can I make lp work ?
<lifeless> you need to get port 22 to be permitted
<l0nwlf> lifeless: that is not in my hands :(
<l0nwlf> lifeless: if I can bypass it, things will be resolved
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> there are third party tools that may help
<lifeless> that can open a tunnel through proxies
<lifeless> you would then use
<l0nwlf> lifeless: any tool you recommnd (OS is OSX)
<lifeless> bzr+ssh://localhost:portnumber/~anand-shashwat/python-email6/email6
<lifeless> as your URL
<lifeless> and have the tunnel connected to bazaar.launchpad.net port 22
<lifeless> l0nwlf: I'll have a quick look and see if I recognise any names
<l0nwlf> lifeless: thanks
<psusi> I can't seem to convert a bug to a question... keep getting Error ID: OOPS-1636C2643
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1636C2643
<psusi> jelmer_: well I'm a member of ubuntu-bugsquad, so I can normally edit bugs... and I can edit other aspects of the question, just not the status... can only ubuntu-dev members change the status of a question?
#launchpad 2010-06-25
<gmiernicki_> anyone able to help me with ssh key management?
<gmiernicki_> LP is not identifying code commits as me anymore
<gmiernicki_> https://code.launchpad.net/~sahanaphp-committers/sahana-agasti/1.0
<gmiernicki_> the last 6 commits all went in as gmiernicki@hostname
<wgrant> gmiernicki_: That's nothing to do with SSH keys -- run 'bzr whoami "First Last <email@address>"'
<gmiernicki_> will previous commits be credited to me or only future ones?
<wgrant> Only future ones, unfortunately.
<gmiernicki_> ahh, well... at least its fixed :)
<gmiernicki_> thanks for the help in sorting me
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is back up | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<vadi2> How can I fix this problem: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/229663/ ?
<spiv> vadi2: upgrade lp:~mudlet-makers/mudlet/main to the current repository format
<spiv> vadi2: there will be a link on its Launchpad page to do that
<vadi2> Okay. I pushed the upgrade button on LP.
<poolie> wgrant: i can't help thinking of a Sarah Palin app now :)
<wgrant> poolie: Heh
<poolie> rogue applications only one heart attack away from the nuclear football :)
 * nigelb blinks
<nigelb> what was that about?
<poolie> nigelb: wgrant's post about "rogue applications" vs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Going_Rogue
<nigelb> wgrant: wats your blog address?
<wgrant> I have no blog.
<nigelb> apparently its not on planet (or I can't find your name there)
<wgrant> This was on launchpad-dev.
<nigelb> ooooh
<nigelb> address/
<nigelb> meh, I'm missing something
<wgrant> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg03659.html
<nigelb> aha, now I see :)
<wgrant> poolie: Hm, your email doesn't seem to have made it to the list.
<wgrant> Just saw it in my inbox now, along with didrocks', but only his made it onto the list.
<poolie> wgrant: it might be moderation delay :/
<poolie> :(
<wgrant> poolie: Why would your posts be moderated?
<poolie> to annoy me
<poolie> wgrant i think there is a theoretical
<poolie> or a conceptual problem in trying to limit what can be done by an application run directly by the user on their own machine
<wgrant> poolie: Well, UNIX is broken.
<wgrant> But not all LP clients are going to be running on the client's machine.
<poolie> this is regardless of unix being broken
<poolie> if the user specifically wants to add a new gpg key
<poolie> there is no point trying to insist on them doing this only through a particular blesséd client codebase
<poolie> as if it is any safer for them to do this through chromium than through an api client
<wgrant> poolie: I think there should be a separate access flag on the token.
<wgrant> Quickly should be able to say that it wants access to other auth tokens.
<wgrant> And the confirmation page will get the user to agree with that.
<wgrant> And then Quickly can happily go around and add backdoors into the user's account, if desired.
<poolie> +
<poolie> +
<poolie> +1
<poolie> typos, not emphasis :)
<lifeless> so thats 3 right ?
<poolie> three rights make one wrong
<mneptok> three rights make a left
<poolie> also i wish it was closer to "the app requests access X, do you agree?" rather than "what access to you want to give"
<poolie> maybe there's a way for this
<wgrant> poolie: +1
<wgrant> Definitely a good idea.
<wgrant> Particularly if we do this extra flag thing.
<poolie> then if it's prepared to work in either trusted or untrusted mode they can ask you that first
<james_w> poolie: it's possible, but not well documented that you can do that now I believe
<james_w> (request particular access which will restrict the choices the user sees)
<poolie> ah ok
<FC34> hi
<FC34> if i want enterprise support with ubuntu and fiber channel, does canonical give a compatibility matrix with storage and fiber controler and switches ?
<tsimpson> you should probably contact canonical about that
<tsimpson> http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<spiv> Specifically, use the link there for contacting the sales team: https://forms.canonical.com/sales/
<FC34> thank you all
<lyhana8> hi, is there a channel for french translator ?
<dpm> lyhana8, you can try asking on #ubuntu-translators or looking at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fr or https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-fr
<ojwb> hi, I'm wanting to create a PPA and rebuild some packages against a newer version of another package which is in hardy-backports
<ojwb> but I can't figure out how to copy a package from hardy-backports - is that possible?
<bigjools> not easily with the UI, but it's possible with the API
<bigjools> but can't you set your PPA dependencies to use hardy-backports?
<bigjools> then you don't need to copy
<ojwb> um, that might end up building against newer versions of other things though, which seems undesirable
 * ojwb looks at the api
<bigjools> fair enough - look for syncSource
<ojwb> is the API in some sort of restricted beta?
<ojwb> or did I just misread this page...
<bigjools> nope, it's released
<bigjools> if something says it's beta, can you let me know and we'll fix that
<ojwb> last bullet of https://help.launchpad.net/API/
<bigjools> ah!
<bigjools> thanks
<ojwb> sure
<ojwb> it's all too easy to end up with lingering references like that
<bigjools> well if the wiki would let me log in, I'd fix it ...
<ojwb> bigjools: also, the 3rd paragraph on that page
<ojwb> "The Launchpad web service is currently in a limited beta, open to Launchpad's beta testers. "
<nigelb> jml: poke
<jml> nigelb, yes?
<nigelb> when can you do that session at dev week? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
 * jml blinks
<nigelb> heh
<jml> nigelb, I'm in the middle of something right now, I'll get back to you in a bit.
<nigelb> sure, just update the wiki
<nigelb> I'll hunt you down tomorrow if you've forgotten :)
<geser> A package (ubuntu-dev-tools) which is actively developed and maintained in Ubuntu got a bug filed in the Debian BTS and I'd like to have it also in LP. Do I need to file the bug manually (and link it to the Debian bug) or can it be "imported" from the Debian BTS?
<wgrant> geser: You'll have to file it manually.
<james_w> geser: http://people.canonical.com/~jamesw/import-bug-from-debian.py
<james_w> should probably still work
<BlackZ> hi, I seen bug #5292 but I see a lot of people that use their @ubuntu.com email address as primary/contact address in launchpad, how they can do that? I thought that will not work as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 5292 in Launchpad Foundations "People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com (affected: 7, heat: 69)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5292
<nigelb> BlackZ: are you sure they're doing that or adding @ubuntu as a secondary addresss?
<BlackZ> nigelb: I'd say the first
 * nigelb is cluless
<micahg> BlackZ: legacy usually
<geser> james_w: thanks, still works
<geser> james_w: should that script get added to ubuntu-dev-tools?
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> semi-last-call: UDW sessions up for grabs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<soren> Is it possible to change the name of a project once it's been registereD?
<soren> Not just the display name, but url and everything.
 * dholbach tries to rename ubuntu back to no-name-yet
<soren> Heheh :)
<lfaraone> If I have GNU hello 2.0-4 in the PPA, and mistakenly upload hello 2.1-5, then delete it from the PPA since it was a mistaken, can I then upload 2.0-4?
<lfaraone> * cah I thehn upload 2.0-5
<davidfraser> lfaraone: yes
<lfaraone> Is the PPA service down again? "ftp ppa.launchpad.net" returns a 111: Conn. Refused on several systems on different networks.
<cody-somerville> bigjools, ^^
<lfaraone> cody-somerville: good luck with that, he's "#REDIRECT pagename" :)
<lfaraone> * "away     : Drinking heavily"
<cody-somerville> lol
<lfaraone> he may also be a MoinMoin redirect, but that's his business.
<cody-somerville> lfaraone, try now?
<lfaraone> cody-somerville: ... annnd we're back! thanks.
<bigjools> there's an sftp service as well now
<bigjools> if ftp goes down, try it
<james_w> geser: I'd be fine with that
<jml> soren, I think you need admin intervention.
<geser> bigjools: is there a dput.cf snippet for it somewhere?
<soren> jml: That's ok, as long as it's doable.
<soren> jml: I don't need it now, I just want to know how set in stone it is once I create the project.
<bigjools> geser: no but it's trivial, just set the user to your LP name and method to sftp
<bigjools> everything else is the same
<geser> ok
<geser> does this work for PPA too or only the main archive?
<bigjools> both
<zooko> Dear people of #launchpad: there are two bugtracker instances which point to the same remote bug tracker and should be merged.
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/tahoe-lafs.org-tahoe-lafs
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/tahoe-trac
<zooko> Also, I couldn't figure out how to open a new "Question" as a way to bring this to your attention. Maybe I should open a new bug against launchpad?? (That sounds wrong.)
<lifeless> 06:29 < zooko> Also, I couldn't figure out how to open a new "Question" as a way to bring this to your attention. Maybe I should open a new bug against launchpad?? (That sounds wrong.)
<lifeless> 06:35 < lifeless> zooko: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> 06:36 < lifeless> zooko: its like a bug tracker but different
#launchpad 2010-06-26
<xnox> is it just me or uploads to ppa are down?
<VK7HSE> Hmm... getting this error when attempting to login to REVU ...  http://pastebin.com/Amr74ZTP  any ideas ?
<wgrant> VK7HSE: REVU has little to do with Launchpad. Try #ubuntu-motu or perhaps #ubuntuwire.
<VK7HSE> wgrant: OK thought it may have had something to do with the open-ID ...
<geser> wgrant: do you by concidence know if uploading with SFTP to the main archive really works? I tried it yesterday and got an "open failed" error from dput. Uploading to PPA with SFTP worked.
<wgrant> geser: It's running on both, but I've not personally tried either.
<geser> ok, will ask on monday when the person who can look at it are here again
<superfly> Hi folks, I'm looking for some help with regards to getting a package into my PPA
<superfly> More specifically, it's being rejected, and I'm not entirely sure why
<lifeless> what does it say the issue is?
<superfly> lifeless: the e-mail says, "Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<superfly> I've uploaded the same package for karmic successfully, but the lucid one fails
<lifeless> ok, please file a bug about that first, its not informative enough.
<lifeless> on launchpad.net/soyuz
<superfly> OK
<superfly> before that, it says, "File openlp_1.9.2.orig.tar.gz already exists in Release Packages, but uploaded version has different contents."
<superfly> lifeless: if you want, I can pastebin the whole e-mail
<superfly> lifeless: http://pastebin.com/MTC1VcDY
<lifeless> superfly: hi
<lifeless> superfly: so it sounds like you've got a different tarball for the lucid version, which won't work.
<lifeless> superfly: the earlier line should be changed to say "Error: ..." or something
<lifeless> anyway, thats whats going wrong.
<superfly> well, it shouldn't... it's exactly the same build process for both the karmic and the lucid packages
<superfly> lifeless: did you get the link to the pastebin of my e-mail?
<lifeless> superfly: if your build process creates the tarball, it will create a new tarball, and that won't work.
<lifeless> orig tarballs have to have the same byte-for-byte content if they have the same name.
<superfly> lifeless: would the timestamp on the tarball make a difference?
<lifeless> in the directory ? no. Inside the tarball? yes.
<lifeless> as does the timestamp in gzip, file ordering etc.
<lifeless> You *cannot* make a new tar file as part of the build and have it work.
<lifeless> [you can use pristine tar, but thats not strictly a new tar file, so ignore it for now]
<superfly> ah, ok
<superfly> thanks for the help, lifeless, I need to get to bed... I'll see if my friend who helped me set that all up can help me tomorrow
<lifeless> ok, good luck.
<superfly> ta
#launchpad 2010-06-27
<ad-530> hiho
<SiNiESTrO> hello guys
<SiNiESTrO> is there any launchpad admin here?
<SiNiESTrO> Launchpad rejects my debian package
<SiNiESTrO> in my PPA
<SiNiESTrO> I deleted the previous version and reuploaded the same version without success
<SiNiESTrO> "File fritzing_0.3.19b.tar.gz already exists in Fritzing, but uploaded version has different contents."
<wgrant> SiNiESTrO: The identity of the file is remembered forever.
<wgrant> You need to change the version.
<wgrant> But why are you creating a native package?
<SiNiESTrO> wgrant: Can I delete my PPA and create it again with the same name?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> But you can fix this by not creating a native package.
<SiNiESTrO> but i understand that it is a native package...
<SiNiESTrO> my debian code will be part of the main repository of the project
<wgrant> It's almost alaways a mistake.
<wgrant> Even if the debian/ directory is in the main repository (which is generally regarded as a bad idea), it still shouldn't be a native package.
<wgrant> Because the distribution may need to change things without making a new upstream release.
<wgrant> Native packaging is for when a package exists solely for the package.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> Rather when a *project* exists solely for the packaging, in a single distribution.
<wgrant> If you think you want a native package, you very probably don't understand the purpose.
<SiNiESTrO> if the distribution needs change things without making a new upstream release, the package will converts in a non-native package, I think..
<wgrant> You can't just convert it to non-native.
<wgrant> You need an upstream tarball for that.
<wgrant> So you should make it non-native in the first place.
<SiNiESTrO> uhm...
<wgrant> The mere fact that you tried to upload the same version twice suggests that it shouldn't be native.
<wgrant> Since you changed the packaging without changing the upstream version number.
<SiNiESTrO> so... where can i place my debian code if it can't to be together with the project of upstream code in Launchpad?
<wgrant> For my main project, I have a separate branch of trunk with debian/ in it.
<wgrant> When I want to push out a release of the package, I produce an orig.tar.gz from trunk, merge trunk into the debian-packaging branch, add a new changelog entry, then build the source package.
<wgrant> It means I can keep a nice distinction between the upstream stuff and the distribution stuff.
<wgrant> And have sane version numbers.
<SiNiESTrO> I don't know why we can't place the debian code with the upstream code if we can create our own branches to make a new upstream release.
<SiNiESTrO> I think that everything can be together
<wgrant> Upstream packaging is often broken, because upstream is an upstream developer, and not normally a distribution developer.
<wgrant> So it's handy for distributions to be able to insert their own packaging, without having to reverse the brokenness of the upstream packaging.
<wgrant> But even if you do choose to keep the packaging in trunk, that's still no rationale for creating a native package.
<wgrant> Having packaging in trunk is a reasonable decision that you can make.
<wgrant> Creating a native package is simple incorrect.
<wgrant> Ahem. simply.
<SiNiESTrO> ok, i understand...
<SiNiESTrO> do I need necessarily a tarball?
<wgrant> Do you have another distribution method?
<SiNiESTrO> lintian complains that i'm trying to create a native package even i set non-native versions of package
<wgrant> You need to create a tarball of an upstream release.
<wgrant> And name if $PACKAGE_$VERSION.orig.tar.gz
<SiNiESTrO> ok
<SiNiESTrO> Is there a wat to automate that?
<SiNiESTrO> I mean...
<SiNiESTrO> automate the creation of new tarballs if there is a new upstream release
<wgrant> Upstream should be publishing tarballs for their releases.
<wgrant> Are they not?
<SiNiESTrO> yes, but the tarballs has not a $PACKAGE_$VERSION.orig.tar.gz name
<wgrant> Right, they'd normally be $PACKAGE-$VERSION.tar.gz.
<SiNiESTrO> and I mean to automate wget's and rename's within dpkg-buildpackage
<wgrant> But a simple rename or symlink fixes that.
<wgrant> You could use 'uscan' to help with that.
<wgrant> But the workflow combining that with bzr branches is probably not optimal.
<wgrant> I normally rename it manually.
<SiNiESTrO> ok, I seen uuscan but I was not sure of its usefulnes.
<wgrant> In the watch file you normally specify an upstream URL and a URL pattern to look for. It will identify the latest tarball and its version, grab the tarball, and rename it appropriately.
<wgrant> All from just running 'uscan'.
<SiNiESTrO> great
<SiNiESTrO> thanks for your help wgrant
<wgrant> np
<SiNiESTrO> erh... a last question, how should I name my branch in Launchpad?
<SiNiESTrO> there is any conventions to create branchs for debian packages?
<SiNiESTrO> *branches
<SiNiESTrO> I think that ~ehbello/fritzing/debpackage is correct...
<bartbes> as some of you may remember I used to have a problem with lp not importing my hg repo, since we switched to bitbucket this problem disappeared, however, I now get a KeyError, is there a way for me to tell what is wrong?
<jml> bartbes, can you provide more information about the error?
<bartbes> jml: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50983132/love-devs-love-main.log
<jml> bartbes, that looks like a bug in bzr-hg. I would recommend filing a bug at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-hg
<bartbes> that's the second time hg imports fail..
<bartbes> I hate bzr-hg..
 * abogani2 waves
<abogani2> My PPA upload is stuck on the last bit...
<abogani2> Anyone know what is the problem? Perhaphs because it is a big package (~85MB).
<abogani2> Or there are other reasons?
<lfaraone> I'm a member of ~motu, and I'm trying to upload to https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/memtest86+/maverick , but i don't seem to have the permissions. Shouldn't this branch be uploadable by MOTUs?
<lfaraone> oops, it's in main.
<Muscovy> What's the difference between a team and a project?
<Muscovy> They seem to do the same thing.
<tsimpson> what do you mean?
<tsimpson> teams are groups of people, projects are things
<SeySayux> Hi, I tried to upload a few packages to my PPA. dput showed no errors. So why doesn't launchpad show that there are packages in my repo? https://launchpad.net/~seysayux/+archive/libsylph (PS I think it's strange that it didn't ask me for a password while uploading)
<geser> SeySayux: did you got a mail from LP that you upload got accepted or rejected?
<SeySayux> geser: nope, no mail
<geser> SeySayux: did you use the same for signing of the package that you added your LP profile?
<geser> s/same/same gpg key/
<SeySayux> geser: I didn't sign my package at all. Could that be a problem?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> it has to be signed
<lifeless> and LP only sends mail to the key that signed the package [to avoid spamming folk]
<SeySayux> okay, I seem to have a key on LaunchPad... However, i don't think I've got the private key anymore, and you probably can't recover it without brute forcing... Can I just use another key, and do I have to sign the CoC again?
<geser> yes, brute force is the only option; yes, you can use an other key
<SeySayux> Okay, I got my new key to launchpad... Now i need to decrypt that stupid message
<SeySayux> Okay, so far, so good...
<SeySayux> Okay, it rebuilt the package, it asked me for my gpg keyphrase, I entered it, it said it was sigh^Hning my package, and created a dsc file. But dput now starts complaining my package is unsigned! wtf?
<SeySayux> Okay, it seems to work now, will check if it works, thanks guys
<SeySayux> Hmm, my project failed to build on launchpad, while it works for me... What could be the problem?
<SeySayux> Relevant part of the log: http://pastebin.com/vBbLeXnP
<SeySayux> oh, 64 bits right... Hmm, I'll check this later... Strange...
#launchpad 2011-06-20
<RenatoSilva> do you guys intend to incorporate the changes from git repo of emerald which makes it work with natty's compiz?
<RenatoSilva> i.e. are you planning to update emerald package from upstream
<RenatoSilva> I'm desperately trying to find a way to enable emerald in natty. I can't find any deb package tough, only manual steps for installing from git source
<spiv> RenatoSilva: I think you may be asking the wrong channel
<spiv> This sounds like an Ubuntu issue, not a Launchpad one.
<RenatoSilva> hmm, which #ubuntu-* then?
<RenatoSilva> #ubuntu-desktop?
<spiv> Perhaps just start with #ubuntu, I expect they'll redirect you if appropriate.  In general though natty has already been released, so I doubt any large changes will be made at this point.
<spiv> Perhaps there might be a backport or PPA you could enable.
<RenatoSilva> bug 733393
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 733393 in emerald (Ubuntu Natty) "[natty, SRU] emerald segfault on launch" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733393
<RenatoSilva> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/733393/comments/25
<RenatoSilva> the incovenience is that in the update manager, I need to manually uncheck all the other stuff :(
<RenatoSilva> hmmm right click does magic
<RenatoSilva> thanks anyway will try the proposed update right now
<RenatoSilva> seems to not work immediately
<jacob> hey, is there a way to cancel a PPA deletion? I fatfingered and nuked the wrong one. it's jpeddicord/jobs if possible
<jacob> if that's not possible, could the "jobs" name be released so that I can re-create it there?
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Merwin> Hi.  would like to know I could create a mirror of a github repository on launchpad?
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<RenatoSilva> still no import: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/purple-plugin-pack/trunk
<RenatoSilva> see linked bug 670870. shouldn't be fixed already in launchpad?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 670870 in Bazaar Hg Plugin "bzr crashed with ValueError in convert_converted_from()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670870
<RenatoSilva> another question: is the patch presence in a bug used in any way?
<RenatoSilva> because there's a bug whose patch I moved to upstream. Now I wonder if if made the bug have less priority on the queue
<dpm> hi, we've opened Oneiric translations and we're trying to set the translation focus for Ubuntu to Oneiric at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+configure-translations, but we're getting oopses such as OOPS-1997G36
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1997G36
<dpm> could someone help us to change the translation focus?
<henninge> dpm: I get the same error. Can you please file a bug about it?
<henninge> it's a timeout btw.
<dpm> henninge, sure, bug 799785
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 799785 in Launchpad itself "Timeout when trying to set the translation focus for Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799785
<henninge> dpm:  thanks
<dpm> np :)
<yunosh> is project searching broken atm?
<benji> yunosh: not that I'm aware of; I just did a search and got good results
<yunosh> hm, in only get a huge tag cloud with all projects that have branches
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> i need to host open source project on launchapd
<Abhijit> so i want to know if laucnhapd is foss ?
<Abhijit> where can i get its terms of use and other legal ters of use?
<Abhijit> please help
<Ursinha> Abhijit: just a moment, let me find you a link
<Abhijit> ok
<Ursinha> Abhijit: I believe you can have it here: https://help.launchpad.net/
<yunosh> :)
<Abhijit> Ursinha, on that page where is info for the fact that under which license launchpad is released?
<Ursinha> Abhijit: I believe so, if you scroll down the page you have: "Please also take a look at our terms of use, privacy policy and other legal information."
<Ursinha> with links
<Abhijit> okay
<Abhijit> now on those pages
<Abhijit> thanks.
<Ursinha> Abhijit: to be honest, you can see this in launchpad itself
<Ursinha> https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<Ursinha> Launchpad is affero gpl v3
<Abhijit> okay
<Ursinha> hope this helps
<Abhijit> sure.
<poolie> ScottK: my fault for reawakening the project?
<poolie> of dkim
<ScottK> poolie: Yes.
<poolie> i was so happy to see other people not only file but also fix bugs
<ScottK> New version is in oneiric.
<ScottK> I wonder if the original developer will notice.
<ScottK> He certainly didn't appear to notice emails to him.
<ricotz> hello, are there going to be more ppa builders soon again?
<jacob> yesterday I accidentally deleted the wrong PPA. I realize it probably cannot be restored, so could the PPA named jpeddicord/jobs be completely deleted/renamed so that I can re-upload there?
<maxb> jacob: Unfortunately there is no way to resurrect a deleted ppa name at present
<jacob> maxb: argh. that's a bit of a pain.
<maxb> yes :-/
<jacob> I can re-create under a different name, I suppose. but on that note, why allow a permanent deletion (especially so easily) if it locks out the name?
<maxb> People wanted a deletion method for a long time to be able to unblock renaming a user account
<maxb> The current implementation allows that much, at least.
<tumbleweed> someone (who can't connect to freenode right now) is hitting OOPS-1997DQ72 while resubmitting a merge proposal
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1997DQ72
* benji_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-06-21
<grepsd> Hi
<timour> Hello, is there any way to adjust the information shown when one queries the Launchpad bug database?
<timour> Specifically, I'd like to see who is assigned to each bug.
<timour> One option I was thinking of, is to import all bugs data of a project into another system, but it would be a lot easier if there is some way to use Launchpad for more flexible bug reporting.
<flacoste> timour: that's the next item on our roadmap
<flacoste> timour: should be implemented by the end of August
<flacoste> s/implemented/deployed
<flacoste> timour: in the meantime, you can always use the API
<timour> flacoste, is there any ETA? This is very important for any reasonably big project (I am working on the MariaDB project, branch of MySQL).
<flacoste> timour: end of August, maybe earlier
<timour> flacoste, I had a quick look at the API, but didn't see any way how to send an arbitrary query.
<timour> flacoste, this is truly good news! We really need this.
<flacoste> timour: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#bug_tatrget-searchTasks
<flacoste> you can use that for custom reporting
<flacoste> in the mean time
<timour> flacoste, Thanks a lot! I will give it a try.
<jonrafkind> is the launchpad build farm backed up today? before my packages started building within a few minutes of submission but today ive been waiting 2 hours so far
#launchpad 2011-06-22
<micahg> jonrafkind: we're short on builders at the moment
<jonrafkind> any idea how backed up the system is?
<jonrafkind> my build number is 2055
<jonrafkind> sorry, 2505
<micahg> amd64 is a little more backed up, 29hrs vs i386 at 22 hours
<wgrant> jonrafkind: The builders were supposed to be back last night, but apparently that didn't happen :(
<jonrafkind> no problem, i dont mind waiting a few days
<MarkAtwood> is it possible to search lp for a specific unique revision id?
<lifeless> MarkAtwood: we don't expose a query interface on revisions atm
<lifeless> MarkAtwood: we could
<lifeless> MarkAtwood: you can file a bug for the long term; and a question to have someone manually query for you
<MarkAtwood> i know which set of branches i can check out and query localy, i was just hoping that something like that existed in LP
<gustonegro> hey there, I am attempting to make my first ppa.  but, before doing that I am going thru the tutorials to see if I can understand the whole process
<gustonegro> I just finished reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<gustonegro> it says to do :  sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc
<gustonegro> but first you  need to do : sudo pbuilder create
<gustonegro> where is the chroot env created?
<gustonegro> is there a simple example source tarball with Makefile that can package and upload a ppa to launchpad?
<gustonegro> also is there a sandbox where I can test making and deploying my own ppa?
<wgrant> gustonegro: Have you read through https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?
<wgrant> You'd normally do a test build locally in pbuilder or sbuild and then upload to your PPA.
<micahg> \o/ bug timeouts again: OOPS-1999DR15
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1999DR15
<gustonegro> wgrant: I think I've read everything twice by now.  Is there a sandbox where I can test things out?
<lifeless> staging.launchpad.net but I think its builders will be all awol at the moment
<wgrant> lifeless: staging doesn't do PPAs.
<lifeless> gustonegro: you can't do too much damage in your own PPA; perhaps create your first with with the name 'test' or something?
<wgrant> No uploader, publisher.
<gustonegro> lifeless: oh, okay. from the docs it sounds like you can't really delete a 'test' ppa
<lifeless> you can hide it
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Changing source packages in bugs is broken; fix in progress | https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
 * micahg guesses his oops was due to the source package snafu
<StevenK> micahg: Right
<wgrant> micahg: Yeah, we've hopefully just fixed production.
<wgrant> micahg: Thanks for letting us know about it.
<micahg> ah, excellent, my pleasure :)
<micahg> second time it went through, but that's no guarantee it's fixed I guess, thanks for fixing so fast :)
<wgrant> micahg: All servers should be fixed now.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ScottK> Would someone who can edit the page please change the pydkim reference at the bottom of https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/DKIMAuthenticatedMail to launchpad.net/pydkim.
<gustonegro> is there a launchpad mailinglist where I could ask a more involved question?
<micahg> gustonegro: there's a launchpad-users group and it has a mailing list
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users
<wgrant> ScottK: Fixed.
<gustonegro> how do I join the list?
<wgrant> gustonegro: Join the team.
<wgrant> It should ask you if you want to subscribe, I think.
<wgrant> Otherwise, click "Subscribe" on that page once you've joined.
<gustonegro> hmm...I assume I have to send mails to it from the email account I have registered at launchpad?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Any address associated with your Launchpad account will do.
<gustonegro> I just created a new PPA.   shouldn't there be a "Uploading packages to this PPA section" ?
<wgrant> gustonegro: Indeed. There is for me, when I create one...
<gustonegro> hmm...not for me.
<wgrant> gustonegro: Which page are you lookjing at?
<gustonegro> https://launchpad.net/testblahblah/
<wgrant> That's a project, not a PPA.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~august-alien/+activate-ppa
<gustonegro> oh,  how can I delete that project then?
<wgrant> It is gone.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/projects/+new does have the relevant link at the top :)
<gustonegro> yeah...I was there earlier  today :)
<ScottK> wgrant: Thanks.
<gustonegro> but, the links on that page don't really seem relevant
<wgrant> "You do not need to register a project to: [...] Activate a PPA"
<gustonegro> ah yeah
<gustonegro> wgrant: thanks for the help...this is all new to me and I am still trying to wrap my head around it all.
<micahg> ugh, just got an oops trying to unembargo from a public PPA, OOPS-1999AS35
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1999AS35
<micahg> wgrant: if you have a moment ^^
<wgrant> micahg: Wow.
<micahg> wgrant: what'd I break? :)
<wgrant> StevenK: That looks related to your override stuff.
<wgrant> micahg: So many binaries :(
<StevenK> It does? :-(
<wgrant> StevenK: Or possibly not.
<wgrant> It may be publishBinaries' LBYL
<micahg> wgrant: shouldn't be too many binaries in lucid
<micahg> or just in the PPA in general?
<wgrant> It's copying lots of binaries.
<wgrant> Ah, firefox.
<micahg> hmm, it's never failed before (I've done this about 5 times already)
<wgrant> Recently?
<micahg> same binaries for that release
<micahg> no
<micahg> last time was ~2 months ago
<wgrant> I suspect it's StevenK's override stuff :(
<wgrant> (these copies are meant to respect overrides now)
<StevenK> That makes me sad
<micahg> k, is it fixable tonight?  otherwise, I can just have an archive admin do it in the morning
<micahg> orly?  that would be cool if it worked :)
<wgrant> Hmm, only 62 distinct BPRs.
<wgrant> But probably a few more publications.
<StevenK> I thought it would only do 2 queries
<wgrant> StevenK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630649/
<StevenK> So, shall we get an explain analyze done?
<wgrant> I'll see how DF likes it.
<wgrant> But I suspect it's just that there are so many BPRs.
<StevenK> If so, I'm not sure what can be done.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> I shall go and have lunch while the cache warms up.
<StevenK> Even http://sqlformat.appspot.com/ doesn't help that query. :-(
<lifeless> StevenK: the oops pages use the same librari
<StevenK> It's still unreadable
<lifeless> yes
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<micahg> wgrant: so, I assume that I'll need to have an archive admin do my copy for me this time around?
<cos^> my package has been 12 hours in build queue.. what's up?
<guillemhs> hi, i need some help
<wgrant> micahg: I think so :/ I'm currently testing a schema change to hopefully make it fast again.
<guillemhs> i want to upload code to launchpad
<guillemhs> using bzr
<micahg> wgrant: k, not a problem
<guillemhs> i do bzr push --use-existing lp:~guillemhs/zet/zet-1.2.0
<wgrant> cos^: the build queues are about a day long at the moment, as most of the builders are busy testing Ubuntu kernel updates. I hope they will return tonight.
<guillemhs> however launchpad says "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/guillem/Baixades/zet-1.2.0/"."
<guillemhs> notice that it is not an ubuntu package, it is code not for ubuntu
<guillemhs> can somebody help me?
<cos^> wgrant: ok, thanks
<maxb> guillemhs: Please run 'bzr info' and pastebin the output
<maxb> (in the same working directory as you tried to push from)
<guillemhs> Standalone tree (format: 2a)
<guillemhs> Location:
<guillemhs>   branch root: .
<guillemhs> Related branches:
<guillemhs>   push branch: sftp://guillemhs@bazaar.launchpad.net/~guillemhs/zet/zet-1.2.0/
<guillemhs> i think right is correct
<guillemhs> in the root i have the code
<guillemhs> my problem right is that i have a group of folders i do not how to upload the code to launchpad
<maxb> Why are you using sftp?
<maxb> bzr+ssh to launchpad should be superior in all respects
<maxb> Please try running 'bzr push lp:~guillemhs/+junk/test'
<guillemhs> Working tree "/home/guillem/Baixades/zet-1.2.0/" has uncommitted changes (See bzr status). Uncommitted changes will not be pushed.
<guillemhs> Created new branch.
<guillemhs> ok i have this answer
<guillemhs> i want to upload code for the first time
<guillemhs> what i have to do?
<jmarsden> guillemhs: commit your changes first.  bzr commit
<guillemhs> yeah
<guillemhs> i have upload the code
<guillemhs> thank you all
<guillemhs> another thing, how can i create a tar.bz2 from the source code that i have already uploaded?
<jmarsden> bzr export ../someplace  && cd .. && tar acf yourfile.tar.bz2 someplace  (use a better name than "someplace")
<guillemhs> can i import a tar.bz2 to launchpad, to be available to download?
<jmarsden> If you create a project you can set up a file download area.  But what is the point -- developers can grab your sources from the bzr repository anyway...
<jmarsden> Anyway, time for me to sleep (2am here!)...
<bullgard4> I have a question related to tilda. If I'd like to report a bug concerning tilda, I'd run '~$ ubuntu-bug tilda'. How to place my question concerning tilda correctly in Launchpad?
<X3lectric> is there anyone who is a expert with debian packaging?
<tumbleweed> X3lectric: several, but #ubuntu-packaging is probably a better place for such questions
<bullgard4> X3lectric: Such experts are to be found in #ubuntu-motu
<tumbleweed> there too
<X3lectric> bullgard4: er I knocked but no one replies since same people are more active here I asked here
<X3lectric> #ubuntu-motu is mostly dead
<X3lectric> i require someone to help and guide me on this
<tumbleweed> it's alive and well, if you aren't getting answers, everyone is busy or doesn't feel like answering that question, be patient
<X3lectric> thats fine Im patinte I been trying for 3 days
<X3lectric> over 14 uplaods failed to build
<X3lectric> yet same debian stuff all modified to accomodate diffrent versions
<X3lectric> oreviously build no errors ok
<X3lectric> now fails to build all time so im wondering its not the packaging pehaps its some lauchpad changes
<bullgard4> X3lectric: In the past the situation was different, therefore my recommendation. I do not know the current activity situation too well. Please follow the advice which tumbleweed has given.
<danilos> bullgard4, you'd have to go to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda to file a question for tilda in Ubuntu
<bullgard4> danilos: Thank you very much for your help.
<danilos> bullgard4, you are welcome
<vadi2> How can I get a 'download at latest revision' link for the file available here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/mudlet/mapper-lua/files ?
<apw> is it actually possible to search for all tasks which are 'open' on bugs with a specific tag?
<apw> none of the searches i can invent show any of the open tasks
<apw> on bugs which do match when allowing closed tasks
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<danilos> apw, are you using the advanced search?
<apw> danilos, indeed so
<danilos> apw, well, it should be possible to do it, can you give me the URL you are at so I can confirm it's not working
<vadi2> How can I get a 'download at latest revision' link for the file available here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/mudlet/mapper-lua/files ?
<danilos> apw, though, bug searches only return actual bugs as far as I know
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_co
<apw> mmenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=kernel-cve-tracker&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.us
<apw> ed=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<apw> bah
<apw> so thats returning no bugs at all, but i know that bug £720189 should match the search
<apw> danilos, http://goo.gl/SbHla for short
<Ampelbein> apw: likely bug 121602
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 121602 in Launchpad itself "Bugs open for earlier series are hard to find once closed for later series" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121602
<danilos> vadi2, I am not sure you can
<vadi2> hm, I thought there was head: magic in the url possible
<vadi2> I lost it now though
<apw> Ampelbein, nice to see a 5 digit bug still open (first reported as 82xxx)
<danilos> vadi2, if there is, I don't know about it
<danilos> apw, does the bug Ampelbein quotes sound like the culprit?
<apw> danilos, well it says that searching doesn't work in the face of closed tasks... so by that defination yes.
<Ampelbein> apw: don't tell me, I'm not working for lp ;-)
<wgrant> vadi2: You can use head: in view and annotate URLs, but not download, it seems :( You should probably file a bug.
<vadi2> oh... that solves the updating problem. thanks
<apw> Ampelbein, heh, know the feeling
<danilos> apw, ok, what task did you expect to see in the search results?
<wgrant> apw: The key is that Ubuntu series are treated as different contexts.
<wgrant> apw: So searching in the main Ubuntu context won't find bugs that are only open in series contexts.
<apw> danilos, the 20 or so open tasks on other packages.  but they are in the main (probabally exclusivly) on older series with the current Invalid, as they are cves whcih are normally already fixed in tip of tree
<apw> danilos, i suspect they would meet the criteria of that bug exactly.  clearly its not going to be fixed anytime soon if we have managed to add nearly 900k bugs since, so i'd best look for a different solution
<danilos> apw, right, I am sorry, but that seems to be this bug... if you have some time you can perhaps work on fixing the bug (LP is open-source, after all) ;)
<apw> danilos, heh, now that i wouldn't do to myself
<danilos> apw, you can probably come up with a solution using API then, I suppose, looking through each ubuntu series individually
<apw> a nice script do use the abi, pull out all the bugs, drop the closed ones, kicking the crap out of the servers every 10 minutes ... yay
<wgrant> apw: Why pull all the bugs, rather than just the open series tasks?
<apw> wgrant, because the search doesn't work if the development task is closed, it elides all of the tasks for that package
<wgrant> tasks = lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSeries(name_or_version='lucid').getSourcePackage(name='linux').searchTasks()
<wgrant> apw: They do not appear *in Ubuntu*, because they are not open in Ubuntu.
<vadi2> wgrant: would 'http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/mudlet/mapper-lua/download/head:/mudletmapper.xml-20100916000616-71kbxngi7b3nybta-1/mudlet-mapper.xml' not work?
<wgrant> apw: They still appear fine if you search in /ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux
<wgrant> vadi2: Huh, I must have typoed it before.
<apw> wgrant, maybe so
<wgrant> vadi2: Indeed it does.
<vadi2> hm okay. Just users messing up downloaded files, then...
<danilos> apw, how about using searchTask on the distro_series with "tags" set as desired? you should only have to go over each distro_series, but that shouldn't be too much effort, and you'd only get the desired bugs
<apw> danilos, yeah but i still have to generate a web page, update it all the time even when people arn't reading it
<danilos> vadi2, I'd be worried about that link changing (if that hash-like number is indeed a changing hash)
<apw> wgrant, yeah that sounds slight more efficient, doesn't change the fact i need to generate a page from it
<wgrant> apw: Sure. But this is how Launchpad was designed in 2005 or 2006 or so, and it's non-trivial to fix.
<apw> wgrant, which makes it non-timly and epically expensive
<wgrant> And we very rarely get pestered about it :)
<apw> the lack of a timely way to work this out is hugely problematic, as there is no way to trivally prevent duplication of effort
<apw> wgrant, if its so easy for me to iterate in the API, why is not as easy to iterate in the search page BTW, and fix this properly
<danilos> apw, because it's hard to design UIs that are as flexible as programming languages are
<wgrant> apw: It requires much thought about how to redesign this to make sense and work well.
<wgrant> apw: To grab it from the API and dump it into some page specific to your use-case is easy.
<wgrant> To make it work well for everyone and not harm existing users is far harder.
<apw> its not clear how having hundreds of scripts like this hammering the api can be good for anyone given half the time we are trying to speed things up
<wgrant> It's not good for anyone.
<wgrant> But we have so many things that need fixing.
<wgrant> *So* many.
<apw> yet that is the standard response to most problems. "write a script which runs every 10 mins and ..."
<wgrant> For many things that is valid.
<apw> you don't want to know how many we have ... and now we get a new one
<wgrant> For this it is not -- it is just a workaround.
<danilos> apw, my standard response is "go fix LP yourself", but people seem to be even less keen to do that ;)
<apw> danilos, yep :)  though if its hard it needs a specialist to fix it, not a drive-by hack
<wgrant> apw: It is not a technically hard problem.
<danilos> apw, true, but sometimes even a specialist will need a lot of time, and we can't afford that, so we have even 3-digit bugs lying around
<danilos> apw, tedious is sometimes worse than hard
<apw> danilos, oh don't feel you have to convince or monlify me, i know some things are hard
<apw> danilos, i will go and be depressed as i code up another abi basher, no worries
<danilos> apw, we do have a 'escalate a bug' process in place as well, so if you feel something is very important and our other stakeholders agree, we'll come to it sooner rather than later
<danilos> apw, if this bug is pestering you a lot, you should get your manager to raise it to flacoste, and then he'd be able to decide if it's something we can do or not
<danilos> anyway, /me -> off
<apw> danilos, thanks
<gustonegro> is it possible to use bzr to make a debian package?
<gustonegro> I just read this: http://wiki.debian.org/BzrBuildpackage/DesignIdeas
<bigjools> gustonegro: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
<bigjools> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<gustonegro> bigjools: okay, thanks......more reading :)
<gustonegro> can I ask for some packageing help here?
<gustonegro> I get an error at the install stage of debuild: install: accessing `/home/august/Downloads/debpackage/libpd-1.0/debian/tmp/lib/': No such file or directory
<Ampelbein> gustonegro: #ubuntu-packaging would be better for such questions. please give the complete log and a link to the source package when asking ;-)
<gustonegro> Ampelbein: thank you
<bjf> I'm seeing some strange json / api errors that i've never seen before when I try to get the display_name of a bug owner (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630940/)
<bjf> this doesn't look like anything that could be related to my code but an issue with LP or the API
<bjf> note: i'm using the devel launchpad version
<bigjools> lifeless: ^ looks weird
<bjf> bigjools, it's not just the one bug either (and it's not all of them)
<lifeless> bjf: are you on oneiric?
<bjf> lifeless, gawd no! :-)   (lucid)
<lifeless> can you check the actual data you're getting?
<bjf> lifeless, how do I see the raw data?
<bjf> lifeless, the failures are starting to look like the same owner: https://launchpad.net/~maaarc
<lifeless> I'd hook into ile "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/lazr/restfulclient/resource.py", line 332, in _ensure_representation
<bjf> lifeless, 5 bugs, all the same owner all the same failure
<james_w> bjf, it may be a corrupted file in the cache
<bjf> james_w, ok, i'll blow away my cache
<bjf> heh, my cache is 8.1G
<bjf> james_w, good call, that seems to have been the issue
<bjf> lifeless, ^
<poolie>  seriously, this cache
<lifeless> its terrible
<czajkowski> for anyone in Dublin next week http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/06/22/ubuntu-ie-and-canonical-meet-up-in-dublin/
<gustonegro> hi, I just dput'd my first PPA, but I cannot see it on my launchpad site.   Does it take a while?
<gustonegro> oh, missing the "natty" declaration in my changelog
#launchpad 2011-06-23
<docdrum> Hi!  I'm using a BSD-licensed library in my own project.  Is it allowed to use launchpad to host a fork of the lib and the .deb packages if I'm not the 'owner' of the library?
<diwic> docdrum, since the library is BSD licensed the owner has granted you that right, as well as many other rights.
<diwic> (with the usual I am not a lawyer disclaimer)
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<docdrum> diwic: OK, thanks!  I was unsure b/c the launchpad-docs only talks about 'your project'.
<docdrum> I'm (quite, ianal2) sure about the licensing terms, just wondering if launchpad allowed this usage
<veloutin> is there pricing information for private ppas somewhere?
<poolie> veloutin: i _think_ it's included in commercial subscriptions which are a flat price
<poolie> suggest you mail commercial@launchpad.net
<veloutin> yeah, It's what I just read from a few questions
<veloutin> thanks, though :)
<poolie> you're welcome
<tgm4883> What is the process for getting bug comments deleted?
<tgm4883> Specifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-control-centre/+bug/214074/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 214074 in mythbuntu-control-centre (Ubuntu) "cannot install packages using MCC in diskless chroot" [Medium,Won't fix]
<nigelb> ask a question against launchpad
<tgm4883> nigelb, will do. Thanks
<maxb> tgm4883: I have hidden the spam comment
<bdrung> comment 5 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythplugins/+bug/3041 is spam
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 3041 in mythplugins (Ubuntu) "mtd built without transcode support" [Medium,Fix released]
<gustonegro> hi, I'm getting an regject email when I try to upload a source
<gustonegro> the email points to here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<gustonegro> the reason is because:  File <UPLOADED_FILE> already exists in <LOCATION>
<gustonegro> however....I deleted that package already.  I don't have any packages in my PPA
<gustonegro> are they not really deleted?
<maxb> gustonegro: You can never replace a file in a PPA with one with different contents, even after deleting it
<gustonegro> maxb: why is that?
<lifeless> because its part of a federated database
<lifeless> every user of the ppa makes the assumption that per-package files never change contents
<gustonegro> hmm...so what can I do?
<gustonegro> there are no users of the ppa yet.  I just want to delete the old one and make a new one.
<lifeless> the old what?
<gustonegro> the old package
<gustonegro> here it says I have no published packages: https://launchpad.net/~august-alien/+archive/ppa
<lifeless> you need to use a new version number for the upstream
<lifeless> e.g. add +test1 to it
<gustonegro> add +test1 to the package name?
<gustonegro> can I do that with dput ?
<gustonegro> could someone explain what this all means or point me to some docs on the matter?
<lifeless> debian/control defines your version
<lifeless> every upload must be unique.
<lifeless> -> you must change it every time
<lifeless> the upstream part defines the tarball that is looked for
<lifeless> to change that you change the upstream part and the tarball name.
<gustonegro> what is an upstream?  I've read all the docs and see it all the time, but never is it defined.
<gustonegro> sorry for the naive question.....maybe there is a better forum for that.
<gustonegro> so if I make a mistake in a upload, I always have to go back and rebuild the package....even if it was just a packaging mistaeke?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> after you dput you can never reuse the version number
<gustonegro> wow
<gustonegro> so , I have to set a version number by changing the package name?
<lifeless> what you normally do is leave the tarball unchanged
<lifeless> and change the packaging only resulting in a new *diff* reusing the same tarball
<lifeless> but because you are trying to upload a changed tarball, thats why the problem is happening
<lifeless> so in this special case (because you are learning)
<lifeless> you need to change the tarball version [and package version] to be able to upload
<gustonegro> for that I just rename the tarball and change the "Source" section of the control file?
<maxb> Why would you change the package name? You want to change the package version
<gustonegro> maxb: where is the package version set? I don't see it any where except in how I named the .orig.tar.gz tarball?
<lifeless> maxb: he doesn't have the old tarball anymore... contents conflict
<maxb> Sure... but that's still only cause to change the version, not the name
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> but the 'name' of a tarball includes the version
<maxb> gustonegro: the version is set from the top entry in debian/changelog
<lifeless> maxb: you're binding the terms differently
<maxb> So, yes, the file may need to be renamed, but nothing in debian/control needs to change
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> gustonegro: ^ whats your current tarball name
<lifeless> gustonegro: and whats the first line in your debian/changelog
#launchpad 2011-06-24
<gustonegro> tarball name is libpd_1.0.orig.tar.gz;  changelog 1st line: libpd (1.0-1) natty; urgency=low
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> name the tarball libpd_1.0+test1.orig.tar.gz
<lifeless> and the 1.0-1 becomes 1.0+test1-1
<gustonegro> ok, gotit.
<gustonegro> thanks a million
<lifeless> and in future, don't delete pacakges :) - just upload a newer version (e.g. -2) without changing the tarball at all
<gustonegro> okay.  I didn't know that.  from the docs it sounds like you can delete packages.   I was just trying to test things out to learn the system.
<gustonegro> I had used the wrong git source at the beginning
<broder> is it possible to unlink an ubuntu package from an upstream?
<broder> i just noticed https://launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+packages
<wgrant> broder: Done.
<wgrant> Any package uploader should be able to do it.
<micahg> wgrant: no, there's a bug, let me find the number
<broder> From the page I linked? Looks like gitolite is in universe, so I should have had the requisite bits...
<wgrant> I thought we fixed that a couple of days ago.
<wgrant> I may be wrong.
<micahg> bug 796867
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 796867 in Launchpad itself "Cannot modify upstream of packages I can upload in Ubuntu" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796867
<wgrant> Ah, so it's in the batch of revs that are about to be deployed.
<micahg> not deployed yet
<broder> Ok. Well, thanks wgrant
<Noldorin> what's the difference between the Solved and Answered question statuses in LP?
<StevenK> Answered == some one has provided an answer. Solved == the asker has used the answers and solved the problem.
<Noldorin> StevenK, ah right. so if the project maintainer replies to a question with an answer, and the answer never returns to it... it should be left as Answered or marked as Solved?
<spm> from the perspective of a regular answerer, answered and solved are identical to me. either way, the query isn't on the active list.
<Noldorin> fair enough
<spm> to some extent, the info-required reply (or similar name) - has the same effect.
<Noldorin> spm, so if the asker doesn't reply, i might as well just leave it as Answered eh?
<spm> that's what we do.
<Noldorin> thank you. sounds sensible.
<Noldorin> spm, actually: can i revert questions to a preivous state / remove existing messages?
<spm> you can change their status, I believe anyway. remove, doubt it.
<Noldorin> spm, not without adding another message, it seems
<spm> via change status? yup. seems that way.
<Noldorin> oh well
<Noldorin> spm, not a big issue... it's just that i accidentally wrongly changed the status, and want to revert, but don't know how to without adding another nonsense message!
<spm> "oops. I boo boo'ed. changing status back" <== more or less what I've used :-)
<Noldorin> spm, hehe. fair enough then!
<Noldorin> cheers
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi. launchpad still thinks freeciv is using rt.freeciv.org for bu tracking, but its moved to http://gna.org/bugs/?group=freeciv . whats the process to get it updated?
<GatoLoko> hi
<GatoLoko> every time I try to set a team contact address, launchpad gives a oops message, this has been happening for a long time, is there some other way to do this?
<thomi> hi, I'm trying to push a branch to our project's '1.0' series by doing: "bzr push lp:sloecode/1.0" but I get the error message "Permission denied: "Cannot create '1.0'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."". I must be doing something wrong, but I can't for the life of me see what it is
<thomi> any ideas?
<thomi> When I try and push to the branch directly rather than to the series name I get: "bzr: ERROR: At lp:~sloecode/sloecode/1.0 you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again."
<thomi> Yet when I try and do "bzr branch lp:~sloecode/sloecode/1.0" I get "ERROR: Not a branch"
<lifeless> push --use-existing lp:~sloecode/sloecode/1.0
<lifeless> and link it to the series separately
<lifeless> GatoLoko: file a bug please; include the OOPS ID
<thomi> lifeless: Nope, when i try that I get: ERROR: At lp:~sloecode/sloecode/1.0 you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<GatoLoko> lifeless done: #801423
<lifeless> thomi: is it a new branch? how did you make it?
<figure002> hello. i have a PHP project hosted on launchpad, and i use php in combination with gettext for internationalisation and i already have some .po files. the problem is, LP only imports the template file, but not the .po files. I did read the help page for import policies. By po files are in subdirectories, because that's where PHP looks for and i don't think i can change that. How do i solve this?
<figure002> e.g. for Dutch the .po files are in a subdirectory /nl_NL/LC_MESSAGES/domain.po. But in the help page it is explained that LP expects the .po files to be in the same directory as the template file and that the .po files are named after the ISO 639 language code.
<thomi> lifeless: I selected the option to get launchpad to make it for me
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> thomi: delete the branch
<lifeless> that option really doesn't work well
<thomi> ok
<thomi> I'll try...
<thomi> lifeless: thanks, that worked.
<figure002> hello. I have a website project hosted on launchpad and i use PHP + gettext for internationalisation. It already contains .po files that I want to import into LP. The problem is that LP only imports the template file, but not the .po files (it did find them though, the). I did read the help page for import policies. By po files are in subdirectories, because that's where PHP looks for and i don't
<figure002> think i can change that. How do i solve this?
<figure002> hello. I have a website project hosted on launchpad and i use PHP + gettext for internationalisation. It already contains .po files that I want to import into LP. The problem is that LP only imports the template file, but not the .po files (it did find them though; they are on status "Needs review" and stay like that). What do I need to do to make LP import those .po files?
<bigjools> hey danilos can you help? --^
<danilos> bigjools, sure thing
<bigjools> ta
<danilos> figure002, unfortunately, I am guessing the problem is with the layout: Launchpad doesn't support what is the most common layout in web applications for PO files
<danilos> figure002, Launchpad expects all PO files to be in a single directory, along with the template
<danilos> figure002, and my guess is that your project uses something like translations/LC_MESSAGES/xx/xx.po where xx is the language code
<danilos> figure002, in case I guessed wrong, please give me the link to your project in LP (or even better, to the translations import queue), and I'll check it up
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<figure002> danilos: yes, that's exactly my problem. PHP by default looks in those subfolders, but I can't seem to change that.
<figure002> danilos: also, in my case all .po files have the same name (instead of the language code). But that's something I *can* change.
<figure002> danilos: the import queue: https://translations.launchpad.net/getgnulinux/+imports
<danilos> figure002, well, PHP probably looks for MO files in those directories, and not PO files, so you should be able to change that as well as long as you put generated MO files in the right places
<danilos> figure002, alternatively, if you are interested in extending Launchpad to support that layout as well, we'd be happy to get some help on that (Launchpad is open source as well)
<danilos> figure002, I am otherwise very sorry if this makes it impossible for you to use Launchpad :/
<figure002> danilos: wow, why didn't i think of that. it indeed looks for the .mo files, so I can just move those .po files.
<danilos> figure002, cool, it should just work once you do that and the files end up in the import queue (though, auto-approver is somewhat slow so it may take up to a day for them to get auto-approved)
<figure002> danilos: it would indeed be nice if LP had support for that layout as well; i wouldn't mind helping out
<figure002> danilos: ok, will give it a try
<danilos> figure002, cool, if you have any issues, you can drop in here or ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ when nobody is responding in here
<danilos> figure002, (and if you want to dive into Launchpad development, you can start on dev.launchpad.net :))
<czajkowski> what is the daily limit of contact this person via email on LP ???
<figure002> danilos: nice, thanks :) i
<figure002> danilos: nice, thanks :) i'll give it a try once I'm less busy
<danilos> figure002, you are welcome
<danilos> czajkowski, I am not sure, but I think it's something low like 3 or 5
<czajkowski> danilos: aye figured it was that low
<czajkowski> feck
<czajkowski> thanks
<danilos> czajkowski, yw
<czajkowski> danilos: it's really low
<danilos> czajkowski, it's hard to find the right balance between stopping spam and allowing people to be contacted when needed
<czajkowski> danilos: right I'm on the LC and trying to contact team contacts, so after 5 teams I've used it up. Now have to wait a day to send rest of the mails
<czajkowski> I know there is no happy medium but some teams or members of teams should be able to send more surely ?
<bigjools> shoulda asked for the real email address on one of the five :)
<czajkowski> bigjools: tell me about it!
<czajkowski> 142 teams many dont have team contact listed, those that dont have to go to team page and find it only to find no public email listed
<czajkowski> you'd think the team contact would like to be contacted
<czajkowski> </rant>
<bigjools> czajkowski: you're in Dublin aren't you?
<czajkowski> nope London
<bigjools> ah, fail
<czajkowski> moved here last November for a job, which finished in April so now job hunting
<czajkowski> and in Dublin the week after ye leave total fail!
<bigjools> damn!
<danilos> czajkowski, there were some ideas about basing how many you can do depending on your karma, but I don't think that went anywhere
<czajkowski> danilos:  goes back to what kamra actually means
<czajkowski> you might don't anything but actually need to send mails
<czajkowski> time to stalk people on irc to find email addressess
 * czajkowski glares at launchpad 
<danilos> czajkowski, there were even more complex ideas involving a notion of "community standing", but it's still something that requires a lot of work to implement and get right
<czajkowski> danilos: that I'd be happy with anyone in one of the councils or boards they can send as many as needed, chances of them abusing it are very slim
<danilos> czajkowski, sure, it's just that none of it is implemented yet
<czajkowski> danilos: on a to do list right :(
<danilos> yeah
<czajkowski> danilos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/801514
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 801514 in LoCo Team Directory "making team contact a mandatory field when creating a team" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> is my main reason for the rant today
<danilos> czajkowski, right, but I don't think we'll ever make it a mandatory field in Launchpad
<danilos> czajkowski, I do understand your frustrations, though
<danilos> czajkowski, but I am not sure what could we easily do (there's plenty of hard things we could do if we only had the time)
<czajkowski> *sigh* tis a catch 22 alright
<czajkowski> as it has a knock on effect on the ld which 142 teams use...
<danilos> czajkowski, well, in many other things people define the policy instead (like in Launchpad Translators group, we require people to sign up to the mailing list, and we try to ensure they are signed up before allowing their teams in); you could perhaps require main team contacts to have a visible email address instead
<danilos> unfortunately, spamers are already creating accounts to harvest data from LP so less and less people will want that
<czajkowski> danilos: yes I agree
<czajkowski> which is why the bug is filed twice once on LP and once on the LD
<stevebbbb> ignore
<SteveExodus> "Before you add your key to Launchpad, you need to push it to the Ubuntu keyserver."
<SteveExodus> how do I do this from a server command line ... without ubuntu desktop
<maxb> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key keyid
<SteveExodus> thanks max
<poolie> jml, http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbp_/5866457867/in/photostream
<jml> poolie: nice.
<jml> poolie: happily, the Critical chart corresponds to my local data
<jml> poolie: have you (pl.) had any thoughts on how to chart changes in bug life-span?
<SteveExodus> email after dput says
<SteveExodus> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found (Exit status 2) /exodus_11.5.28-1_source.changes has bad PGP/GnuPG signature!
<SteveExodus> but it looks to be signed ok .. this is a new launchpad account
<bigjools> SteveExodus: let me check something
<bigjools> SteveExodus: oh that's *email*?
<SteveExodus> yes
<bigjools> SteveExodus: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<SteveExodus> thanks jools, I will look there in future too
<bigjools> np
<SteveExodus> but doesnt help ... I guess from the message that my public key has not made it from launchpad into the debian.org system that receives the uploads and that sent me the email
<SteveExodus> got an u
<SteveExodus> whats the relationship between launchpad and debian? might it take time for my new public key registered at launchpad to get to debian.org?
<Ampelbein> SteveExodus: I don't think there is any exchange between launchpad and debian's keyring. If you are trying to upload to debian you have to be a debian developer (or debian maintainer).
<SteveExodus> doh! thanks Ampel! I was pleasantly surprised to imagine the degree of cooperation between ubuntu and debian ... but of course there isnt
<Ampelbein> SteveExodus: the two projects have a different approach regarding package maintainership, release process, bug status and thus it would be unwise to have developers in one being auto-added to the other.
<SteveExodus> yes ... totally understandable .. it is pleasing to see that the uploading system at least is somewhat similar!
<Ampelbein> SteveExodus: well, ubuntu is based on debian, so that's no wonder there ;-)
<SteveExodus> i forgot that I am working on a debian kvm right now ... it seems dput knows the debian.org address
<SteveExodus> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net ... in .dput.cf ... I guess is being ignored
<SteveExodus> fantastic! first upload build and deployment out of launchpad. thanks guys and gal!
<Ursinha> that gal was for me? :)
<czajkowski> I really hate the status on lp Won't Fix so unfriendly
<maxb> czajkowski: Sometimes maintainers of a project will disagree with a request - better that Launchpad model that explicitly than trying to hide it
<czajkowski> cant fix is a better wording
<czajkowski> or effects other things that over all would feck things up
<czajkowski> but wont is so harsh
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<persia> So, "Won't Fix" tends to indicate a disagreement with the point, which leads to useful discussion.  "Can't fix" implies it's impossible, so there's no discussion.
<maxb> Also, I'd rather be told up front that something won't be done than have it ignored
<maxb> Sometimes it's not harsh, it's just practical
<czajkowski> persia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/801514 my bug in question
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 801514 in Launchpad itself "making team contact a mandatory field when creating a team" [Low,Won't fix]
<persia> The trick is distinguishing "I don't feel like it" from "This is intentional behaviour" or "Given two poor choices, this is the way we're going".
<czajkowski> persia: just annoying as in many ticket systems I've used never seen won't fix except in LP
<maxb> czajkowski: What you requested there wouldn't even accomplish what you wanted, anyway
<persia> I think it's more honest than "notabug", which is how some systems express the concept.
<persia> czajkowski, In the case of 801514, I think the bug is in the use of "contact address" to describe the concept LP is trying to express.
<czajkowski> maxb: I suppose in all honesty it's more a of a wishlist
<czajkowski> than a bug
<maxb> czajkowski: Bugzilla has WONTFIX.
<czajkowski> but wont fix is stil a status I feel is not friendly
<persia> Given the existence of LP-hosted mailing lists, this probably ought be always either NULL or the team ML.  Mind you, there's too much legacy data with uses that violate the LP ML model for this to work.
<czajkowski> maxb: this isn't bugzilla!
<czajkowski> persia: issue came today when I had to contact 40 teams and many had no team contact filled in
<maxb> czajkowski: You implied Launchpad was unique in your experience in having a Won't Fix status
<persia> czajkowski, How would you recommend expressing "We acknowledge this issue, but neither are going to invest resources to solve it as described nor accept patches to solve it as described"?
<czajkowski> meh tis filed as invalid now so nout can do
<czajkowski> maxb: no I implied that in the many I've used it's rare fine bugzilla is another lets not split hairs.
<maxb> czajkowski: You don't seem to have understood the comments on your bug explaining that your request *would not accomplish what you want it to*
<persia> czajkowski, Right.  You want a way to contact a team lead or something, which isn't what LP means by "Contact".
<SteveExodus> "won't take action" is perhaps more accurate
<SteveExodus> "fix" states there is a problem
<persia> SteveExodus, that misses the aspect of blocking others from taking action without forking.
<czajkowski> SteveExodus: yes wont take action would be nicer/friendlier
<SteveExodus> ok ... just a comment
<SteveExodus> wont fix .. is two statements in one
<SteveExodus> the implied message is "there is a problem .. but for reason unstated ... nothing is going to be done"
<persia> czajkowski, I'd recommend taking maxb's comment (#3), and filing a *new* bug, asking for a way to identify a "front desk" for a team, which would be a LP Person object (real person or team) that is responsible for handling incoming requests.
<SteveExodus> two words ... saying more than they are intended to I am guessing
<maxb> czajkowski: I think you're missing what truly matters by complaining about the friendliness of a two word status id
<czajkowski> maxb: ok
<persia> Then the front desk "Contact Address" could reach the entire front desk team, or just contact the person, if there is a person, rather than a team, as the front desk.
<czajkowski> persia: ok thanks will do
<maxb> Although, even if such a thing existed, it wouldn't make sense to make specifying one mandatory in the Launchpad object model
<persia> No promises it will work, but it at least starts a discussion about the feature you want without getting into the historical mess that is "contact address".
<czajkowski> persia: you in Dublin next week ?
<persia> Chances are fairly high (t < 0.05 of not being there)
<SteveExodus> lol
<maxb> I think the proper action here is that the LoCo Team Directory should enforce whatever data it wants to be mandatory when creating entries
<czajkowski> persia: that's ok I wont be either seeing as I live in London
<czajkowski> was going to give you a list of places to go if you were going
<persia> maxb, it's probably worth filing a bug about the semantic confusion.  You know what "Contact Address" means, but that is apparently not clear to some users.
<SteveExodus> only 15ms away from me
<czajkowski> maxb: it pulls it in from lp when you create the team
<persia> czajkowski, If I'm there, I'm unlikely to spend more than a couple hours outside the hotel, based on past experience.
<persia> (but thanks for the offer).
<maxb> The description under the field at https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam is fairly clear
<czajkowski> SteveExodus: you;re in dublin ?
<SteveExodus> no that is umm 40ms away
<maxb> czajkowski: Well, in that case, it should not pull it in, as the field in Launchpad means something considerably different to what the LoCo directory seems to want it to mean
<persia> maxb, That's interpretable as being *either* a front desk or a means to contact everyone.  Needs rewording.
<SteveExodus> lets say Oxford
<persia> maxb, If it weren't confusing, 801514 would never have been filed.
<czajkowski> persia: this is because of this rant today http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/06/24/making-contact-with-team-contacts-should-be-easy/
<persia> Just pretend you know "Contact Address" means "Front Desk", and read the description again.
<SteveExodus> I just got my first package deploying out of lp today .. am v v happy
<czajkowski> persia: fine so next time you're in London ping me and we shall do tea
<persia> I haven't been in London in a couple decades :)
<czajkowski> persia: you're impossible!
<persia> No.  I just seem to have a habit of never ending up travelling to wherever you live.
<X3lectric> I would gladly never go to London for the rest of my live
<SteveExodus> may I ask ... is it possible to deploy to debian systems out of lp too?
<SteveExodus> the lib dependencies are slightly different of course .. as i found out when I tried
<X3lectric> its possible via bazar if you know how to do recipes
<maxb> SteveExodus: If you mean PPAs, then no.
<SteveExodus> yes ppa .. thanks
<X3lectric> yes you can via bazar+recipes
<SteveExodus> ok i'll look ... thanks
<maxb> Central London has too many people in it. I like living nearer the edges. And ping time to Launchpad is awesome :-)
<X3lectric> I live near Gatwick thats close enough
<SteveExodus> best to live in the centre of the city when young and gradually move out as you age
<SteveExodus> and end up in the sticks when youre old lol
<X3lectric> you have to be filthy rich to grow up in centre of london
<SteveExodus> im near Cirencester
<X3lectric> on that note nite bite
<SteveExodus> gn
<SteveExodus> thanks
<X3lectric> good luck
<zooko> Folks: is it just me or is this page missing a way to open new bug reports? http://zooko.com/pubscratch/2011-06-24-165648_1440x900_scrot.png
<zooko> (This is the Twisted bug tracker on launchpad.)
<zooko> Oh, weird -- I had to click on "Bugs" in the toolbar at the top even though it was already highlighted as though it were already selected.
<zooko> Shall I open a ticket against launchpad?
#launchpad 2011-06-25
<Kamping_Kaiser> (i asked this yesterday too, so sorry for the repeat). how can i get an upstrema bugtracker updated in LP? freeciv has moved from rt.freeciv.org to gna.org (/?project=freeciv)
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: You'll need to contact the project owner. They can change it to gna.org at <https://bugs.launchpad.net/freeciv/+configure-bugtracker>. That bugtracker is already registered at <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gna.org>, so it should just be a matter of selecting it on that page.
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: However, it doesn't *really* matter.
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: You can still add bugwatches to gna.org without it being changed officially.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant: ok. i'm not sure who the owner is, so i'll have to go and check.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant: noted that its not too important - thanks :)
<wgrant> Anyway, flight boarding.
 * wgrant vanishes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl, enjoy
<gusg> I'm trying to push a branch of a project on launchpad, but it looks like the project on launchpad is using an older version of Bazaar, so I get an error "different rich-root support"
<FloSoft> unsuspend nastx
<FloSoft> oops fc
<frafu> Hello, I am an administrator of a team in launchpad. The team has several members. Could anybody please tell me whether launchpad provides an email address that can be used for the team?
<frafu> I can for example imagine, that launchpad provides an email like <team-name@launchpad.net> that would direct any email sent to that address to every member of the team.
<frafu> that would direct any email sent to that address to every member of the team?
<Peng> Well, it supports mailing lists.
<maxb> Team admins can contact team members via a web form.
<maxb> If the team is set up with a launchpad mailing list, you can send email to that, which will reach the subset of members who are subscribed to the list
<maxb> There's no direct email interface to contacting an entire team
<frafu> maxb: Thanks for the answer. Is there a reason why this has not been implemented? Should I file a bug requesting the feature?
<maxb> Personally I do not think it would be a useful feature
<maxb> It would open up a new channel to be abused by spam, and there is no reason to be contacting all team members, for the vast majority of Launchpad teams.
<maxb> For those that do, there's the existing mailing list feature
<frafu> maxb: In fact, the team I had in mind was the devel team of the application named Onboard hosted on launchpad. The idea was to use the contact address of the team for the Onboard application.
<frafu> maxb: A mailing list only moves the spamming problem to the list, I suppose.
<maxb> frafu: well yes, but the existing mailing list infrastructure takes care of users (un)subscribing whilst remaining membrs of the team, and archiving
<frafu> maxb: It might be worth setting up a mailing list for Onboard. I will have to think about it. Thanks for your help and explanations.
<xexaxo_> hi guys and gals
<xexaxo_> for a while now I've been involded with the nouveau project and I've noticed that some lauchpad "users" are too busy to actually state their issue on fd.o
<xexaxo_> eg. Ubuntu(mostly) user has an issue and report it to launchpad, after a while he/she get refered to bugs.fd.o
<xexaxo_> *note*, the user(s) do not know at all how to report bugs, they simply write a single line and link to launchpad
<xexaxo_> do not know = have not checked the clearly defined "How to report bugs section"
<xexaxo_> I don't believe it's an launchpad issue although #ubuntu people had reffered me to this channel
<xexaxo_> after all this rant, I would like to ask you only one thing
<xexaxo_> Would you mind explaining to the users that launchpad and fd.o are different things, so that they take a look at the guides/rules/recommendations first
<xexaxo_> omw, my statements sound/look horrible
<xexaxo_> if someone did understood them, and is able to assist that would be appreciated
<SteveExodus> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<SteveExodus> dput ppa:your-lp-id/ppa <source.changes>
<SteveExodus> should be ... dput ppa:your-lp-id/your-ppa <source.changes>
<maxb> that's a very obscure difference
<maxb> And, the default ppa is called "ppa"
<SteveExodus> it isnt
<SteveExodus> ppa: in the fron
<SteveExodus> ppa at the end
<SteveExodus> new users like myself will put ppa:steve-bush/ppa
<SteveExodus> and easy to change I assume
<SteveExodus> Visit your PPA's overview page and follow the instructions in the Uploading packages to this PPA section.
<SteveExodus> but the section is missing so one is left guessing what to put for "ppa:your-lp-id/ppa"
<SteveExodus> exodus:steve-bush/ppa or ppa:steve-bush/exodus ... neither of which work
<SteveExodus> i know what to put by experimentation
<Ampelbein> SteveExodus: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06252011-080739pm.php shows a "Uploading packages to this PPA" section
<SteveExodus> that section is missing from my page ... it skips down to Adding this PPA to your system
<SteveExodus> trying to upload an image
<SteveExodus> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/xyz1.php
<Ampelbein> SteveExodus: that's interesting.
<Ampelbein> SteveExodus: Afraid I can't help you. Probably best would be to file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SteveExodus> Ampelbein: thanks
#launchpad 2011-06-26
<eugenesan> Hi all, is it me or ftp uploads broken due to gpg error?
<yofel> eugenesan: should get accepted anyway
<yofel> but I'm getting the gpg errors from dput too
<eugenesan> yofel: thanks, indeed uploads got accepted despite gpg errors. Hope this will be fixed very soon, I can't even think of damage this might cause if someone with bad intention discover this...
<yofel> well, the gpg check from the launchpad side is done after upload, the dput check is more of a user information
<Ampelbein> eugenesan, yofel:should be bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<bil21al> how can i add my location in my launchpad account???
<bil21al> meanz time zone
<luks> hi, can somebody please help me with this problem? http://paste2.org/p/1490493 uploading to the ppa used to work for me, but now it complains about the gpg signature even though it looks correct to me and launchpad does know about the 050FE53E key
<yofel> luks: there seems to be an issue with the gpg server, ignore it and check if your upload gets accepted by launchpad or not
<luks> oh, it did get accepted
<lifeless> luks: yofel: bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> how to mark a bug as a security-issue if the bug is already created? cant find a tag like "security"
<lifeless> in the top right
<lifeless> there is a 'this bug is public' with a edit symbol
<iceroot> lifeless: thank you, worked
#launchpad 2012-06-18
<ochosi> hi everyone, what's the correct way of forking a launchpad-bzr-repo into a new project? (link to a bzr project or pull it and then push it to the new repo?)
<wgrant> ochosi: Are you sure you want to create a whole new project, and not just a branch in the existing one?
<ochosi> wgrant: well specifically i want to create a project for xubuntu's greeter (lightdm), which will be a fork of unity-greeter
<wgrant> ochosi: Have you talked to the unity-greeter devs to check that you can't support both with a single codebase?
<ochosi> wgrant: i can't imagine that they would like to replace gnome-settings-daemon with something else :)
<wgrant> ochosi: You should really talk to them before forking.
<wgrant> Forking rarely helps anybody, so it should be avoided whereever possible.
<ochosi> i agree, i'll talk to them
<wgrant> However, in the unlikely event that you do actually want to fork, you'll want to create a new project and just push the branch up.
<wgrant> No need to link it through LP.
<ochosi> "they" are mostly robert_ancell i guess, no?
<wgrant> Probably, yes :)
<wgrant> Probably mterry too, but I'm not really sure these days.
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> wgrant: to be honest i'm not the dev who should develop the greeter, i'm just mitigating that process. so i really wouldn't know if gnome-settings-daemon can be replaced in unity-greeter
<ochosi> wgrant: haha, i just realized that i already sent an email to robert about that and he replied:
<ochosi> > Were not going to modify Unity greeter to support different use cases,
<ochosi> > as we want to be able to quickly adapt it in it's current form.  A
<ochosi> ;)
<ochosi> > forked version however shouldn't be too hard to keep in sync if you were
<ochosi> > willing to maintain it.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Laney> is the branch scanner lagging?
<mpt> I'm getting 503 errors ... is there an update happening right now?
<StevenK> mpt: Should be back.
<mpt> it is, thanks
<StevenK> mpt: We just went down for 1:30 for a fastdowntime
<czajkowski> mpt: every day at 10UTC
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> can someone follow me on hoe merge a branch, please?
<zyga> hey, is launchpad just going down?
<wgrant> zyga: No. Why?
<zyga> wgrant, I just got a few fail pages with links to uptime / social microblogging
<zyga> wgrant, but it seems to be operating properly now
<sagaci> that's normal :P
<wgrant> Erm
<wgrant> That's never meant to happen.
<wgrant> Outside the 10:00-10:05 UTC downtime window
<sagaci> it seems like when you request 50 translations or submit the same, it's often a coin flip on whether it'll actually process
<wgrant> sagaci: That timeout page is different from the one zyga mentioned.
<zyga> right, I don't recall seeing that page normally
<zyga> if that's relevant I was requesting https://launchpad.net/~zkrynicki
<wgrant> One of our appserver instances is apparently having DB connection trouble.
<mb21> Helllo, I'm trying to use the RestAPI (not using python) to get a collection of bugs for a specific project. But my project (https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/slg) doesn't have a collection_link listed. Is this not possible..? thanks
<dobey> mb21: that seems correct according to https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#project
<mb21> @dobey thanks for replying! so you're saying it doesn't seem possible?
<dobey> mb21: you'd need to do a searchTasks() call on the project to get a but_task collection
<dobey> bug_task even
<dobey> mb21: i'm saying there is no documented field for a bug_task collection in a project entry.
<dobey> mb21: the only way i see to get it is to use the project entry's searchTasks()
<dobey> mb21: also what language are you using?
<mb21> okay, so something like https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/slg?ws.op=searchTasks&...
<dobey> right
<mb21> atm i'm trying to get it working with curl on the command line
<dobey> probably not the best way to test. doing oauth with command line curl isn't exactly trivial :)
<mb21> well, for now i'm using only get request.. but you're right, i'll have to switch soon :)
<mb21> oh, https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/slg?ws.op=searchTasks actually seems already to do the trick and list me my bugs!
<dobey> right, well, it won't list any private bugs unless you're authenticated :)
<dobey> authentication isn't only for writing, but is also needed for many read operations as well, to verify permissions with
<mb21> right.. guess i'll have to dive into oauth then.. thanks a lot so far!
<ivory> benji: could you review this for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~ivo-kracht/launchpad/bug-425934/+merge/110786
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 110786 in language-pack-gnome-es (Ubuntu) "Spanish translation error in restricted-manager" [Undecided,Fix released]
<benji> ivory: sure; unless it is urgent, it will be a minute though, there are a couple of people in line before you
<benji> ivory: I approved your branch.  I had on thought about a possible improement and included that comment in the review.
<ivory> benji: i corrected it, thank you for the review
<benji> ivory: my pleasure
<czajkowski> ivory: you're here again this week, good to see
<ivory> czajkowski: yes, will be here for another 3 weeks
<czajkowski> ivory: oh good stuff
<czajkowski> ivory: we should do a wee chat and maybe a blog post at some point on you and launchpad if you fancy maybe next week
<czajkowski> which reminds me
<czajkowski> jam: ping
<jam> czajkowski: /wave
<czajkowski> jam: email I sent last week, can you try and answer the questions this week as I have jelmer and vila but need yours to kick off the smurf interviews
<czajkowski> mgz: pokeage reply to interview mail please :)
<jam> czajkowski: sure, I have it in the todo list, I'll work on it tomorrow early
<czajkowski> jam: excellent
<czajkowski> shall try and get 1+2 out this week
<czajkowski> and then 3+4 out next week
<mgz> czajkowski: can I reply entirely in rhyming couplets?
<czajkowski> mgz: can I have a photo to go with it
<czajkowski> of you
<mgz> ...you don't want any of my lovely obfuscated pictures?
<czajkowski> no
 * czajkowski peers at you don't make me come up there and take a popper picture! 
<mgz> I really don't want to turn up in an image search for my name,
<mgz> though I've given up on not being indexed at all, alas.
<czajkowski> ah
<mgz> (I might already which would make my complaint moot, haven't checked)
<mgz> (but probably not, being a member of the anti-social web)
<george_e> I have a project with a single branch. I would like to create a second branch for the Debian packaging but I don't want the branch linked to the code branch. How would I go about doing this?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<djbobbydrake> is launchpad buggin out?
<lifeless> no, why do you ask ?
<djbobbydrake> nevermind - just got an error screen a moment ago, but it's cleared itself
<lifeless> did you get an OOPS code? if so, in future, you can paste that here and we can look into it for you
<k> I'm getting repeated "problem connecting to the Launchpad server" errors on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~logan/ubuntu/quantal/tovid/debian-watch/revision/12.
<k> Never mind. Working now.
<lifeless> The codebrowse cache can take a bit to initialise on deep histories.
<k> lifeless: Thanks. :)
<czajkowski> sinzui: nice articles!
#launchpad 2012-06-19
<stewart> hi! i'm having trouble fetching the public SSH keys for members of a group using launchpadlib. anyone able to give me a hand?
<wgrant> stewart: What's the issue?
<stewart> wgrant, I get nothing back for sshkeys.
<stewart> let me paste the code...
<wgrant> stewart: Ah, you'll need to authenticate.
<stewart> wgrant, http://paste.drizzle.org/show/2111/
<wgrant> Any user at all is OK
<stewart> wgrant, I don't need to authenticate to curl it from launchpad.net/~user/+sshkeys
<wgrant> Indeed, it's an API bug.
<stewart> wgrant, i couldn't find anything documenting this, should i file a bug?
<stewart> wgrant, (this is meant to run unattended)
<wgrant> I can't see an existing bug, so please do file one.
<stewart> wgrant, filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1014996
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1014996 in Launchpad itself "launchpadlib person sshkeys requires authentication while fetching via URL doesn't" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> stewart: Thanks, triaged.
<stewart> gah.... and now python is out to get me: "When opening HTTPS URLs, it does not attempt to validate the server certificate. Use at your own risk!"
<stewart> yay urllib for being dumb.
<stewart> wgrant, here's a question, does launchpadlib connect over ssl?
<wgrant> It does.
<wgrant> It even verifies the cert.
<stewart> wgrant, awesome. launchpadlib++ and urllib--
<wgrant> urllib is terrible
<wgrant> I don't think urllib2 is much better in this respsect.
<wgrant> even httplib2 (which launchpadlib uses) didn't do it by default until recently.
<wgrant> It's all pretty awful
<stewart> wgrant, hrm... i'll look at httplib2. at the moment it looks like execing /usr/bin/curl is the simplest
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> can someone help me with branches, please?
<alo21> I would like to know how to merge branches
<czajkowski> jelmer: ^^
<jelmer> hi alo21, czajkowski
<alo21> jelmer: hi
<jelmer> alo21: you can merge branches with the "bzr merge" command
<jelmer> the mini tutorial has some basic examples:
<jelmer> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<alo21> jelmer: I have a personal branch an I would to merge it with this: fcm-it
<alo21> jelmer: is bzr merge lp:fcm-it   the right command?
<mgz> probably not, you need to describe at a higher level what you're actually trying to do.
<alo21> mgz: what do you mean?
<mgz> as in, describe exactly what you've done and what your goal is
<mgz> so, you created a branch of... and changed something, and committed it?
<mgz> you now want...
<alo21> mgz: jelmer this is: (https://code.launchpad.net/~alo21/fcm-it/fcm-app) is the project branch
<alo21> mgz: jelmer I would to merge my personal branch with the project one
<jelmer> alo21: you would like to merge your personal branch into the project one, or the other way around?
<jelmer> alo21: you want to clone the branch you want to merge into
<jelmer> and then run "bzr merge lp:branch-you-want-to-merge && bzr ci -m merge"
<alo21> jelmer:  I would like to merge my personal branch into the project one
<jelmer> alo21: in that case, you should clone the project branch first
<alo21> jelmer: bzr branch ..?
<jelmer> alo21: yep
<alo21> jelmer: in this example, should I tun bzr branch lp:fcm-it?
<jelmer> alo21: yes
<alo21> jelmer: ok... and then?
<jelmer> alo21: bzr merge lp:~alo21/fcm-it/fcm-app
<alo21> jelmer: should I fisrt con inside the folder with "cd fcm-it"?
<alo21> con --> go
<jelmer> alo21: yes, see the tutorial
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ping, heads up review coming your way. Couple of things to chat about when you get a chance.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: let me know if any of the fiddle's don't work/etc
<LordOfTime> timeout: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.has_cve=on   |  OOPS-27635fde56ed0c378cb24ca465c69532
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=27635fde56ed0c378cb24ca465c69532
<czajkowski> jono is giving a talk right now: getting started with launchpad http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/classroom/
<abentley> gnuoy: Thanks for the deploy.  Could you please add the following rule to production: "jobs.celery.enabled_classes	default	0	BranchScanJob"
<gnuoy> abentley, if you pop on LPS I'll do it now
<abentley> flacoste: I would like to add a feature flag to production to enable celery branch scan jobs.  "jobs.celery.enabled_classes default 0 BranchScanJob"  Do you approve?
<flacoste> abentley: +1000
<czajkowski> heh
<abentley> gnuoy: On LPS now;.
<gnuoy> thanks
<gnuoy> abentley, what should I put as the comment to go with the rule?
<abentley> gnuoy: "Enabled branch scans via Celery"
<gnuoy> abentley, done
<abentley> gnuoy, flacoste: quick test seems to be working.
<flacoste> great!
<bodhi_zazen> How do people submit translations ?
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: for which area ?
<bodhi_zazen> https://translations.launchpad.net/~display-dhammapada
<bodhi_zazen> I have someone who wishes to submit a German Translation
<czajkowski> dpm_: would you know where to find this as not seeing it
<czajkowski> not seeing it set up
<bodhi_zazen> I found this page: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations
<bodhi_zazen> Are there translations of that page or a "short version" for people submitting translations ?
<czajkowski> no the page is not translated.
<czajkowski> they should possibly read https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ImportPolicy
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: the best bet would be to read and get them to join https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators
<czajkowski> as they deal with all LP translations
<LordOfTime> if i have a subteam that is listed as "Administrators" for a parent team, do I need to readd the people in the subteam to the parent team?
<LordOfTime> or is the inheritence of administrator power on that parent team perpetual
<dobey> anyone in the subteam will have administrator rights on the team it is a subteam of
<dobey> if you make the team an administrator
<LordOfTime> that's what i thought, i wanted to make sure
<LordOfTime> so as long as someone exists in that sub team, and that sub team is listed as an administrator, those users do not need to be "administrators" on the parent team, because administrator powers on that team are inherited.  thanks.  :)
<LordOfTime> for translations, does a code branch need to first exist for a code import request?
<LordOfTime> or am i misunderstanding import requests
<LordOfTime> actually i'll read the translations help docs
<smoser> quick question...
<LordOfTime> ask it?
<smoser> in order for 2 people to share the ability to push to a bzr branch on launchpad they need to be in a group, right?
<smoser> ie, if i wanta short lived group for myself and one other person... i have to create a launchpad group
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> or you have to share an ssh key
<lifeless> on e.g. a service account
<lifeless> a group is better
<smoser> re ssh key: no thank you :)
<smoser> yeah, group is fine.
<rmk> Hi. Having trouble adding a PPA dependency.  Getting an "Oops" page.
<rmk> Both PPAs are private.
<StevenK> Link the OOPS?
<rmk> (Error ID: OOPS-47d4dbf219ad56c80e3ec6b0dc3104fd)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=47d4dbf219ad56c80e3ec6b0dc3104fd
<StevenK> That's very strange.
<StevenK> rmk: I guess the PPA you're going to add has no description?
<rmk> Checking
<wgrant> Wow, that is an odd one.
<rmk> Yeah no description.
<StevenK> Yeah, it looks like 'if description is not None:' is utter crack.
<wgrant> I think it's not no description
<wgrant> It's an *empty* description
<wgrant> ''
<StevenK> There's a difference?
<rmk> I'm just adding a description to sort this.
<wgrant> StevenK: None vs ''
<wgrant> I think there's a bug on this
<StevenK> rmk: That will workaround it, yes.
<rmk> Yeah worked now.
<wgrant> rmk: It was set at some point, but then cleared later on
<StevenK> wgrant: So I guess is not None or != ''
<wgrant> StevenK: 'if description:'
<StevenK> Hah
<StevenK> A bug fixed by that pattern
#launchpad 2012-06-20
<StevenK> rmk: O hai, I've just fixed that OOPS you got. Should hit production in the next day or so.
<rmk> StevenK: cool thank you
<Corey> I uploaded an improper file_1.1.orig.tar.gz to launchpad.  How can I delete the one it already has so I don't have to lie in the version string?
<wgrant> Corey: You can't. You need to change the version.
<wgrant> You've clearly already lied in the version string if you have to change it :)
<Corey> wgrant: Yes, I neglected to git-pull it.
<k> Are any Launchpad admins around that could link a Ubuntu package to its proper upstream project (it's currently linked to an incorrect one)?
<wgrant> k: Which?
<k> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tovid
<k> It's currently linked to avi2dvd-batch, but it should be linked to the tovid project.
<k> Somebody probably just hit the automatic suggestion, since avi2dvd-batch has "tovid" in the description.
<wgrant> I've removed those. You should be able to create the new links yourself.
<k> Thanks!
<wgrant> np
<lifeless> is there a threevid ?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> jml: everyone has replied to you re those scripts
<jml> czajkowski: thanks.
<czajkowski> jml: everyone is a bit over stated but there are a lot of replies, would you like me to forward them to you ?
<jml> czajkowski: no thank you.
<jml> czajkowski: lifeless also reported that over email & IRC
<jml> czajkowski: I am now trying to figure out what's going on with my email, and also to get access to the archives.
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> shout if you need anything
<jml> thanks.
<jml> czajkowski: could you please forward me one of the replies?
<jamestunnicliffe> Hi all, I have an imported git branch that I would like to change to a native bzr branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/linaro-patchmetrics/master)
<jamestunnicliffe> should I just delete the import and upload the branch?
<czajkowski> jml: sure
<jml> czajkowski: too late. tthanks.
<czajkowski> jml: ah sorry was on a bacon run
<jml> czajkowski: understood. bacon is important.
<czajkowski> jelmer: mgz vila can you help jamestunnicliffe
<czajkowski> jelmer: tis, new building is amazing!
<mgz> jamestunnicliffe: yes
<kain88> Hi is there an option to automatically subscribe to bugs on launchpad when I add a comment?
<mgz> maybe not exactly, but I get mail on all bugs I've commented on
<kain88> hm strange I don't
<kain88> I have to click on subscribe. otherwise i wont receive any emails about that bug
<czajkowski> kain88: you can change your setttings on bug mail per bug
<czajkowski> which is rather handy
<mgz> hm, maybe I'm just also subscribed to the projects I most often comment on the bugs of? bugs I comment on get ireeperably entered into my personal bug page at least
<kain88> hm subscribing to the project could work, thanks
<mgz> I do quite a lot of filtering in my mailbox so I'm subscribed to lots of projects but only threads with a message from me land straight in the inbox
<czajkowski> mgz: ah handy
<czajkowski> I do that for one particular project alright
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<scientes> how do i get old versions of a package?
<scientes> from a ppa
<scientes> i cant get a file list cause it helpfully tells me "404"
#launchpad 2012-06-21
<LordOfTime> quick question
<LordOfTime> about setting up automatic import of tarballs for series of a software
<LordOfTime> under "Release URL Pattern", do I just do http://domain.tld/path/to/programsource-1.*.tar.gz for a 1.0 series released as tar.gz files?
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ codebrowse (Loggerhead) is experiencing intermittent performance degradation | Help contact:| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: If http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ is down for you please contact lifeless | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-06-22
<philipn> Any update on the PPA download counters? I've got a grant report I need 'em for :)
<wgrant> philipn: Load has almost returned to normal, so I might try turning them back on on Monday and see how things go.
<philipn> wgrant: great to know! we religiously track our downloads every day :) http://mivanov.info/localwiki/
<wgrant> philipn: Nice! Is the code to generate those pretty graphs available somewhere for others to use? Everyone seems to implement their own solution, when they basically all want the same thing.
<philipn> wgrant: absolutely. https://github.com/localwiki/localwiki/blob/master/deb_utils/ppastats.py
<wgrant> philipn: Excellent, thanks.
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> How can I search to see what bugs I've commented on?
<maxb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+commentedbugs
<Roasted> thanks!
<pindonga> hi, can anyone tell me how launchpad manages to build deb packages for different distributions? I have a PPA and I want to push a package up to it that is build for both lucid and precise (or even better for all available distributions)
<pindonga> what files need I modify and how? (changelog, control, ...)
<dobey> pindonga: i usually just modify the changelog and append ~series1 to the version and specify the right series; assuming the package will already build on all the ubuntu series i want to upload it to
<pindonga> dobey, but if distribution=lucid then it won't build it for precise despite the ~precise tag, right?
<pindonga> so the only choice here is to add lucid and precise to the distributions list in the changelog it seems?
<dobey> pindonga: you have to change it to the version you're uploading to
<dobey> so 0.0.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1 and "lucid" for lucid, 0.0.0-0ubuntu1~precise1 and "precise" for precise
<dobey> etc…
<pindonga> dobey, but that means editing the changelog each time and rebuilding and repushing
<dobey> pindonga: or you use a recipe that auto-generates a changelog entry when it builds
<pindonga> isn't there any way to push the source and say, build this for both?
<dobey> right
<dobey> you can make a source package recipe
<pindonga> so instead of using bzr-buildpackage (as I have been doing) I need to use bzr-builddeb?
<dobey> but lucid doesn't have dh_python2, and you shouldn't be using python-support/central on precise; so it would need a bit of magic in the control/rules to deal with that for python code
<dobey> i don't know what buildpackage is/does exactly
<dobey> i don't think builddeb has the recipe stuff in it, though not sure exactly
<dobey> if everything you want to build is in a bzr branch on launchpad, you can just define a package recipe on launchpad itself, and build it all on there
<jelmer_> pindonga: bzr-builddeb and bzr-buildpackage are the same thing
<jelmer_> dobey, pindonga: the recipe support is in bzr-builder (different from bzr-builddeb)
<pindonga> jelmer_, and is that the only way to get a package build for multiple distros without having to update the changelog file manually each time (and not using lp's recipe support) as dobey suggested?
<dobey> yes. if it's a private branch you're wanting to package, the lp recipe support won't work anyway, and you'll have to use bzr-builder's recipse stuff (which is the same thing lp uses)
<pindonga> thanks dobey jelmer_
<jelmer_> pindonga: yep
<ResistanZ> It said come here if my machine was being blocked? I think it might be.
<ResistanZ> My sudo apt-get update can't connect to launchpad
<ResistanZ> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
<ResistanZ> :\
<dobey> ResistanZ: what do you mean it can't connect to launchpad? apt-get update doesn't use launchpad API. you mean some PPAs you added are not working for you?
<dobey> ResistanZ: if you added a PPA which has no packages in it for the version of ubuntu you're on, apt-get update will show 404s for that PPA
<ResistanZ> Yeah, some PPAs I added aren't working for me.
<ResistanZ> Hm. My update is being weird. It's giving me different problems each time.
<ResistanZ> Like the last time it had a problem connecting to something on launchpad. This time it's having problems connecting to downloads.sourceforge.net
<jelmer_> ResistanZ: it sounds like there's a general problem with your internet connection
<pindonga> another question re: PPAs ... so I have this package X , which was built for lucid... I want to have the same package available for precise in my ppa, so I go and copy it into my own ppa,asking to rebuild for precise
<pindonga> I get an error saying that: same version already has published binaries in the destination archive
<pindonga> however that's not really the case
<pindonga> there is no published package for precise for this version, only for lucid
<ResistanZ> There's no problem with my internet connection at all. :\
<ResistanZ> Even with the errors of apt-get update I am still connected here and I'm browsing perfectly fine.l
<dobey> pindonga: it doesn't matter. versions are globally unique. which is why i mentioned appending the ~lucid1 and ~precise1
<dobey> pindonga: but i would say that feature of package copying is broken
<pindonga> I concur
<pindonga> thx
<dobey> ResistanZ: there is a problem with your apt configuration then; or your isp. or something.
 * pindonga will figure out some creative way to avoid having to repackage all our dependencies so that apt-get is clever enough to get them
<dobey> pindonga: recipes are your best bet if you don't want to do the work to tweak the changelog entries to build on the versions you want
<dobey> pindonga: it's either that, or something roughly equivalent that you have to write/do manually, anyway :)
<pindonga> dobey, yes, I'll resort to that if my current experiment doesn't work out
<pindonga> thx
<ResistanZ> Eh.
<ResistanZ> Hmm.
<ResistanZ> How do I fix my apt configuration?
<maxb> ResistanZ: You investigate the problem properly, rather than hoping people on a tenuously related IRC channel will have a better understanding of your computer than you do :-p
<psusi> how can I upload a new release tarball to my project page on lp?
<dobey> psusi: create a release on the series, then upload a file to that release
<psusi> ahh... now what url can I point a debian watch file at so it will find new releases?
<dobey> psusi: https://launchpad.net/project/+download perhaps. you'll get the latest release from the development focus (trunk) branch that way.
<LoT> the ppa builders can't build for debian, right?
<LoT> i.e. unstable, testing, etc.
<dobey> psusi: or you can use https://launchpad.net/project/stable-series to just pull the tarball for that series
<dobey> LoT: right, only ubuntu for now
<psusi> cool
<LoT> dobey: any future plans for it to support debian?
 * LoT doesnt want to set up another Debian repository server for a specific public project
<dobey> LoT: my understanding is that yes, it is desired, and there has been some work in that direction though it isn't there yet
<LoT> any specs on it yet (Blueprints and the likes)
<dobey> LoT: there is an open bug for it afaik, but i don't recall the bug #
<LoT> *uses almighty powers of bugsearch to find it*
<LoT> dobey: is it this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/188564
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 188564 in Launchpad itself "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Low,Triaged]
<ResistanZ> maxb: what I meant is "what is the command for me to configure it?"
<dobey> LoT: the summary looks right :)
<dobey> ResistanZ: software-properties-gtk
<SpamapS> before I go off genericising the one from lp:txaws/admin .. does anyone know of an established script that converts all bugs that are 'state X' to 'state Y' in a project?
<SpamapS> I want to automate the release procedures around my prjoect and part of that is moving all Fix Committed to Fix Released.
 * SpamapS really does need to look into a new keyboard. :-P
#launchpad 2012-06-23
<TheLordOfTime> whats the yearly cost for private repositories and teams on LP?
<jelmer> TheLordOfTime: see https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad
#launchpad 2012-06-24
<timblechmann> hi, i've uploaded a wrong tarball to my ppa, and now i cannot re-upload, as this file already exists in my ppa with different content.
<timblechmann> what is the best way to solve this?
<TheFred> hello
<TheFred> I'm having an error from quickly when i run 'quickly package'... :  "An error has occurred when creating debian packaging"
<TheFred> there is no further information provided to me
<TheFred> can anyone help?
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> how can I find the bugs I commented on?
<Qaghan> I have a problem with my ssh key on linux. I followed the Bazaar in five minutes guide word for word but still ended up with the "Permission denied (publickey).
<Qaghan> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<Qaghan> Permission denied (publickey)." error
<Qaghan> What am I doing wrong?!
<Qaghan> I guess nobody knows, huh? :/
<TheFred> hello
<TheFred> hello
<lifeless> hello
<TheLordOfTime> olleh
#launchpad 2013-06-17
<Terry__> Hello, my ppa was enabled for three architectures: x86_64/i386/armhf. But the build for armhf takes too much time like over a day, so I wish I just build for x86_64 and i386. What should I do to the 'Architecture' line in debian/control file? Thanks.
<wgrant> Terry__: 'Architecture: i386 amd64' would work. Or I can just switch off armhf for your PPA.
<Terry__> Pls don't switch off armhf.
<dpm> hi wgrant, could you give me a hand if you're around? We set up a branch for the Sudoku Touch app, but it seems it's disappeared from LP. It seems to still be there (https://code.launchpad.net/sudoku-app), but if I click on "browse the source code", I get an empty page: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sudoku-touch-dev/sudoku-app/trunk/files
<wgrant> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~sudoku-touch-dev/sudoku-app/trunk is stacked on https://code.launchpad.net/~dinko-metalac/sudoku-app/trunk, so I assume the trunks have been shuffled around a bit
<wgrant> The latter branch is no longer a branch; someone has removed the branch aspect of it.
<wgrant> Let me see if I can recover it
<wgrant> (you'll see the error if you try a fresh branch of lp:sudoku-app)
<dpm> wgrant, excellent, thanks. If it's not recoverable, I do have a copy at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/sudoku-app-backup. If it helps diagnosing, the last activity I saw on the branch was https://code.launchpad.net/~dinko-metalac/sudoku-app/trunk/+merge/169615
<wgrant> That MP doesn't seem to exist
<wgrant> Which is a little worrying
<dpm> Yeah, I noticed that, I couldn't understand why, but I got the merge e-mail.
<wgrant> Sounds like the owner has been doing some odd things to it
<dpm> yeah, that's what I thought, but I couldn't figure out what. Do you think the easiest thing to recover might be to just push the backup branch to https://code.launchpad.net/~sudoku-touch-dev/sudoku-app/trunk ?
<StevenK> dpm: You can get the merge e-mail, but then get not found if the owner deletes it
<dpm> yeah, something odd happened in there. The diff I got on the e-mail was 0 bytes
<wgrant> dpm: I think http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773139/ should fix it
<wgrant> Someone with write access to lp:sudoku-app needs to run that in Python
<dpm> on it
<dpm> wgrant, I'm getting this after running the script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5773152/
<wgrant> Oh bah
<wgrant> dpm: What if you add ignore_fallbacks=True to the Branch.open call?
 * dpm tries
<dpm> wgrant, is this what you meant? It seems it's not taking that argument:
<dpm> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dpm>   File "./fixbranch.py", line 13, in <module>
<dpm>     branch = Branch.open('lp:sudoku-app', ignore_fallbacks=True)
<dpm> TypeError: open() got an unexpected keyword argument 'ignore_fallbacks'
<wgrant> dpm: Yeah, that's what I meant, but I was wrong. Manual solution: 'lftp sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/sudoku-app', 'edit .bzr/branch/branch.conf', remove the stacked_on_url line, save and exit
<dpm> wgrant, hm, it seems I don't have permissions to edit branch.conf
<wgrant> dpm: What's the error message?
<wgrant> You might need to have EDITOR set in your environment
<dpm> wgrant, the error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5773187/, ok, let me check EDITOR
<wgrant> dpm: Yeah, that error looks like you don't have EDITOR set, so it ends up trying to run a temporary file, rather than edit the temporary file
<dpm> wgrant, ok, that did it. I could remove the "stacked_on_location" line. Anything else I need to do?
<wgrant> dpm: No, that should fix it
<wgrant> Yep, works fine
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sudoku-touch-dev/sudoku-app/trunk/files
<dpm> wgrant, perfect, thanks!
<wgrant> np
<dpm> wgrant, another question: I set up a git import yesterday. The initial import was fine, but new git revisions after the import seem to got get into Launchpad. Any ideas why? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/qzxing/master
<dpm> I meant 'seem *not to get into Launchpad', sorry
<wgrant> github?
<wgrant> Yes
<wgrant> Fixing
<wgrant> dpm: https:// github URLs don't work properly after the initial import atm. I'll fix it to use git://
<dpm> wgrant, ah, good to know. Thanks!
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> I got a very strange error from PPA. It looks like it is a problem from the infrastructure and not me: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142638294/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.pharo-vm_2013.06.12-1~ppa1~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<StevenK> DamienCassou: Quite. If you link me the build, I've give it a retry
<DamienCassou> StevenK: I clicked on "Retry this build" and it worked
<DamienCassou> so I guess it was a temporary problem of the infrastructure
<DamienCassou> I can send you the files if you want, for sure. Just tell me what you want exactly.
<StevenK> DamienCassou: If you've retried and it worked, that's excellent -- that was what I was offering.
<DamienCassou> StevenK: but that doesn't explain why it failed the first time. See my message more as a bug report for you than a request for help :-)
<StevenK> DamienCassou: Right, but I can't see which machine that was, and if you've retried the build, the build can't tell us either
<wgrant> It was chindi07
<mibofra> hi guys :)
<mibofra> I've to ask something strange : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142653142/buildlog.txt.gz
<mibofra> it isn't a compile error but it stop the build
<mibofra> *stops
<smartboyhw> Hello Launchpad des
<smartboyhw> *devs
<smartboyhw> we are having some strange build issues for amd64 ppas
<smartboyhw> It failed with a .sbuildrc error
<smartboyhw> Unrecognized character \xC0 at /home/buildd/.sbuildrc line 1.
<yofel> Hi, could someone take a look at hamsa (buildd), several builds failed on it with '/home/buildd/.sbuildrc did not return a true value at /usr/bin/sbuild line 488.'
<Quintasan> What ^ said
<guillcote> I have been having timeout error for several hours
<guillcote> What the best way to send it to you
<guillcote>          (Error ID:         OOPS-d9e0a1a783c858be2874098d47120ccc)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-d9e0a1a783c858be2874098d47120ccc
<czajkowski> guillcote: what are you doing to get it
<czajkowski> wgrant: ^
<guillcote> Trying to request support
#launchpad 2013-06-18
<guillcote> I fill in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<guillcote> (Error ID:         OOPS-4622bb6621aa6b7551c4ed8e7501b131)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4622bb6621aa6b7551c4ed8e7501b131
<guillcote> I choose english as a language
<guillcote> And summary is : sound not working
<guillcote> Then I click continue
<guillcote> Why the bot is sending me a link I am not autorize to view
<czajkowski> guillcote: you're not no, but the folks that are can then look it up
<guillcote> (Error ID:         OOPS-429b7e79a588af215565db206753a50f)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-429b7e79a588af215565db206753a50f
<guillcote> (Error ID:         OOPS-ac8903cc4c25e96e84ca6383dd4b59a6)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ac8903cc4c25e96e84ca6383dd4b59a6
<czajkowski> guillcote: no need to copy them all in
<StevenK> Continuing to paste oopses isn't going to help us solve the issue
<czajkowski> one will be enough
<czajkowski> StevenK: morning
<StevenK> czajkowski: Hai
<guillcote> ok
<StevenK> guillcote: It looks like it is trying to find duplicates. I suspect there are very large number of questions with the same subject, so perhaps altering the subject will stop the timeouts.
 * StevenK goes for breakfast before his stomach breaks out to do it on its own.
<czajkowski> guillcote: what are you trying to ask a question on
<StevenK> Conversely, a sourcepackage of blank is probably not helping either
<guillcote> I was able to post my question
<guillcote> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/230924
<czajkowski> guillcote: you may also find support in #ubuntu wth the question
<guillcote> czajkowski: I already asked the question at #ubuntu, I was ignored
<czajkowski> guillcote: it can be busy
<StevenK> guillcote: We aren't going to be able to help here either. Have you tried askubuntu.com ?
<TheLordOfTime> guillcote:  or you need to have mor patience in #ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> "ignored" doesn't really mean ignored, #ubuntu moves kinda fast
<TheLordOfTime> but there is also askubuntu.com
<guillcote> TheLordOfTime: I been waiting 4 hours, do you think I'll get an answer by waiting more?
<TheLordOfTime> guillcote:  wait 4 hours since you ASKED?
<TheLordOfTime> you should've reasked between then an now
<TheLordOfTime> but askubuntu.com helps
<TheLordOfTime> and answers.launchpad needs a LOT of patience
<guillcote> StevenK: I was there for the timeout problem,  I sent the link to show that the timeout problems where resolved
<guillcote> TheLordOfTime:  I reasked
<guillcote> I thought askubuntu.com where for more specific question, not something does not work, please help.
<beepie> hi
<beepie> the idea of using package signing is only available for trustworthy users?
<wgrant> beepie: I'm not quite sure what you mean. Each Launchpad user has a separate signing key for their PPAs; by adding that PPA and key to a system, you are saying that you trust that user. Launchpad doesn't make any assertions about the trustworthiness of a particular PPA or user.
<wgrant> You need to determine whether you trust them yourself.
<beepie> do you folks often use eclipse+bzr for launchpad?
<beepie> wgrant, .. i was a little confused since i was seeing labels with the word 'trustworthy' on some pages on launchpad
<beepie> (or rather with the word 'not trustworthy')
<StevenK> beepie: So, uploads to the main Ubuntu archive are uploaded by people who have been mentored and granted privledges to do so, so they are trusted. Any person can have a PPA and upload whatever they want -- the contents are not checked by us, so they are in essence, not trustworthy
<beepie> StevenK, so if the user has his key verifiable with keyserver.ubuntu.com , i'm guessing this is another question..
<StevenK> beepie: The user requires his key to be on the keyserver to upload packages.
<beepie> ah ok.. thanks..
<StevenK> That isn't what I mean by trustworthy, though.
<beepie> yup :)
<beepie> (yup I figured hehe)
<m4n1sh> there is an issue with current launchpad. When adding a download file, attaching the GPG signature gives an error
<m4n1sh> "Cannot upload files larger than 1024 bytes"
<m4n1sh> 1024 bytes?
<wgrant> m4n1sh: A detached signature shouldn't be that big
<wgrant> Are you sure you're uploading the right file?
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> please help, all the time it says "pnding publication" https://launchpad.net/~gotwig/+archive/weekly/+packages package keybinder
<gotwig> *Pending publication
<gotwig> it works now
<gotwig> thank you
<wgrant> You only copied it a few minutes ago.;
<gotwig> wgrant, I did the process again and again around 6 times
<wgrant> Clearly.
<wgrant> But, just like a normal upload, a copy can take up to 20 minutes to be published.
<gotwig> very nice, at this morning the build servers are lazy ;D
<wgrant> In this case it took 8 minutes.
<gotwig> I requested a build already yesterday
<gotwig> what ever
<wgrant> That's unrelated
<wgrant> You copied the package into this PPA at 2013-06-18T04:20:26.603649+00:00
<gotwig> wgrant, thanks anyway =) g2g to launch...
<wgrant> Which is 13 minutes ago
<gotwig> I copied it yesterday as well
<gotwig> btw. why cant we stop building processes
<wgrant> You can cancel a build by clicking the "Cancel build" button.
<gotwig> wgrant, where can I see that
<wgrant> gotwig: If you expand a package on the page you linked, you'll see a list of builds
<wgrant> Those link to the build pages
<wgrant> The page for an unfinished build has a "Cancel build" button.
<wgrant> That cancels the build.
<gotwig> wgrant, can you tell me if the package builds? https://code.launchpad.net/~gotwig/+archive/weekly/+packages
<gotwig> indicator-synapse - 0.0-0~518~precise1
<wgrant> gotwig: What do you mean?
<gotwig> it here said that it couldnt upload correctly https://code.launchpad.net/~luksi.reiku/+recipe/indicator-search-daily
<gotwig> but when I go on the package in PPA, I see build icon
<gotwig> and this page updates https://code.launchpad.net/~gotwig/+archive/weekly/+build/4a722733
<wgrant> gotwig: It failed to upload because you already built the same version 6 hours ago
<gotwig> but not for the amd64 version
<wgrant> Note that indicator-synapse 0.0-0~518~precise1 is shown on +packages as having been published 6 hours ago
<gotwig> I kow clicked "try rebuild"
<gotwig> or something like that
<wgrant> Recipes build a source package
<gotwig> *now
<wgrant> The source package builds amd64 and i386 binaries
<gotwig> yeah
<gotwig> I now started mad64
<gotwig> *amd64
<Kuroshita> https://launchpad.net seems to be having openid issues, I'm getting the following when I try to login on askubuntu "Unable to log in with your OpenID provider: No OpenID endpoint found."
<lifeless> Kuroshita: thats not launchpad.net. it is login.launchpad.net which is an entirely different thing from a different team.
<Kuroshita> ok
<m4n1sh> wgrant: yes. It was very big. I don't know why
<wgrant> m4n1sh: Can you show me the signature?
<m4n1sh> wgrant: you mean the file?
<m4n1sh> the tarball sig is 1.1MB. Whoa!
<wgrant> m4n1sh: Sounds like you didn't create a detached signature
<m4n1sh> I used gpg --armor --sign --detach-sig filename
<wgrant> You mean --detach-sign?
<wgrant> aka. -b
<m4n1sh> wgrant: naah. I used the command shown on "Add a download file" page
<m4n1sh> To create a digital signature, use the following command:
<m4n1sh> % gpg --armor --sign --detach-sig <filename>.
<wgrant> That reliably creates an 836 byte file here
<wgrant> Regardless of the input
<m4n1sh> wgrant: oh yeah. It does now. This is weird
<m4n1sh> most surprising thing I ever saw
<m4n1sh> wgrant: thanks for the help
<wgrant> :)
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> where would be the place to ask about code that has 'vanished' off launchpad source hosting and gives an OOPS? :)
<czajkowski> sivang: do you have an oops id ?
<sivang> czajkowski: will paste it here in a sec
<sivang> czajkowski: for example, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sivan/hubackup/hubackup--main/view/head:/HUBackup/common/HUB.py
<sivang> czajkowski: would give you OOPS-7184cf9ef8f9841baaa52005928017e6
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-7184cf9ef8f9841baaa52005928017e6
<sivang> czajkowski: people have been wanting to use the code and read over the source for reference, and have also reported that.
<sivang> czajkowski: this happens at random files of the code hosted
<czajkowski> wgrant: StevenK ^
<sivang> guys I have to run, how can I get updated on this when this is either solved or understood? :)
<czajkowski> sivang: well etiher remain in here
<czajkowski> or else file a answer on lp
<sivang> I'll keep this up- I'll just sign myself 'away'
<sivang> please feel free to ping /privmsg or whatever
<sivang> this is important :) and I thank your help
<sivang> czajkowski: wait, an answer, or a question ?
<czajkowski> sivang: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<sivang> czajkowski: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/230940
<sivang> czajkowski: could you be as so kind to update me via this question? :)
<czajkowski> sivang: I can't but I'm sure someone will
<sivang> czajkowski: but are you investigating it right now?
<czajkowski> no I'm not, I was helping you put the information out there so wgrant or StevenK can do so when they are online
<sivang> czajkowski: cool, thanks
<sivang> cheers all!
<wgrant> Blargh
<wgrant> We went through this a few months ago
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/1072482
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1072482 in Bazaar "cannot access files stored in lp, both through bzr and through the web interface" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> morning wgrant \o/
#launchpad 2013-06-19
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! I think I am not able to report a bug using Apport.
<AlexandreMBM> /var/crash/_usr_sbin_unity-greeter.104.crash
<AlexandreMBM> _usr_sbin_unity-greeter.104.uploaded exists but its size is zero
<AlexandreMBM> I tried sudo apport-bug _usr_sbin_unity-greeter.104.crash
<AlexandreMBM> sudo grep ^Title /var/crash/_usr_sbin_unity-greeter.104.crash
<AlexandreMBM> > Title: unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV
<AlexandreMBM> It isn't in bugs.launchpad.net
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh talk me on #ubuntu-br (in portuguese). Thanks, hggdh!
<akscram> Hello, how can I add a project repository for apt with a binary builds to use it on an ubuntu system? So, I'm interested in built packages of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnspython project.
<cjwatson> If you're finding it from /ubuntu/+source/..., then the binary packages are already in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> apt-get install python-dnspython
<akscram> cjwatson: thank you
<rex> I try to report a bug, but I get a timeout error :(
<rex> Why?
<aalmenar> hi everyone
<aalmenar> i was trying to find out, its possible to use launchpad to build packages for debian ?
<aalmenar> i've been searching around but i find a lot of references dated to 2008-2009
<beuno> aalmenar, it is not
<aalmenar> beuno: thanks
#launchpad 2013-06-20
<free> wgrant: hi, any take who should I ping about a Ubuntu package branch import? (landscape-client http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/landscape-client.html#2012-07-05 04:20:57.508592) I'd like to fix it, but not sure where to start
<popey> hullo launchpad people!
<popey> I am getting repeated oops / timeouts when visiting https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+copy-packages
<popey> (over the last few weeks I get oops / timeout when triggering a package copy, now i cant get that far)
<dobey> that page just loaded for me
<popey> does for me now too..
<czajkowski> popey: if you get an oops ID
<czajkowski> that will help wgrant and StevenK with finding out why also we can file a bug
<czajkowski> we/you
<czajkowski> that will help
<popey> will do next time
<gotwig> HELP :O
<gotwig> I want to setup my recipe, but somehow I fail at it. Launchpad does not deliver any error messages for recipe contents failing?
<gotwig> https://code.launchpad.net/~gotwig/+recipe/wingpanel-slim
<gotwig> whats wrong here
<Gwaihir> someone around here? I cannot access anymore this page: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups
<Gwaihir> it used to be open...
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: yes it happens when someone makes a team private and needs wgrant or StevenK to fix it
<czajkowski> they should be online in about 2-3 hrs
<czajkowski> hopefully will see the scroll back here
<Gwaihir> I might not be around at that time though
<Gwaihir> oh, ok
<wgrant> czajkowski: Fixed
#launchpad 2013-06-21
<czajkowski> wgrant: cheers
<Quintasan> ASDAGAS
<Quintasan> There
<Quintasan> Like really should be a select all checkbox when deleting ppa packages
<cjwatson> You might be able to copy them back in
<cjwatson> Or, wait, you don't mean you copied too many do you?
<cjwatson> s/copied/deleted/
<shadeslayer> hm, https://launchpad.net/builders seems to have gone all forbidden on me again
<cjwatson> I'm working on it
<cjwatson> bug 1193057
<ubot5> bug 1193057 in Launchpad itself "Copies of public source to private archives owned by private teams causes /builders to 403" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193057
<ttx> Hi everyone. Got an API question:
<ttx> I would like to adjust a blueprint series goal through the API
<ttx> Looks like "series goal" is not really exhibited though
<ttx> Nor is there a method to accept or decline a blueprint proposed for a given series goal.
<ttx> Thoughts ? Advice ?
<dobey> i think the blueprints (specifications) API is very basic, and not on par fully with what can be done on the web site. i don't think you can do that exactly. #launchpad-dev would probably be a better place to ask about developing apps that use API or working on launchpad itself though. and it's unlikely any API that's not currently there will be added anytime soon, and LP is in maintenance mode right now, so only critical bugs ar
<cjwatson> It shouldn't be very difficult at all to add such API
<cjwatson> I think you'd find it easy enough to add
<ttx> dobey: yeah, I suspected that much. Was wondering if there was a convenient way to make authenticated POST calls to the website itself
<cjwatson> It'll be easier to add the API than to muck around with screen-scraping :)
<ttx> cjwatson: the API code around seriesgoal looks a bit more complex than the rest though
<ttx> since there is some subtlety with distroseriesgoal / productseriesgoal
<cjwatson> Certainly talk with the regular developers about how they'd like to see that done
<cjwatson> The accept/decline bits look trivial
 * ttx looks deeper now. Was just wondering if I missed an easier shortcut
<cjwatson> If I were doing it, I'd export proposeGoal with proposer set to the API user, export acceptBy/declineBy with "By" deleted from their names and decider set to the API user, and export some of the goal properties
<cjwatson> I don't think you need to worry about the productseries/distroseries difference there
<cjwatson> (oh, and all of those on devel)
<ttx> right
 * cjwatson has to go out for a while
<ttx> cjwatson: thx for the tip
<cjwatson> yw
#launchpad 2013-06-22
<maxiaojun> is bzr dead
<maxiaojun> wgrant, is bzr dead?
<wgrant> maxiaojun: Depends on your definition of "dead". There's no team within Canonical dedicated to adding features to bzr today, but there are still various bug fixes and such going in.
<wgrant> And we're still successfully using it for all our projects.
<maxiaojun> thank you
<NCommander> When did LP's behavior on browsing a PPA's dists change?
 * NCommander has a modded version of d-i in a PPA, and can't browse through the dist folder unless I use lynx
<NCommander> chromium and firefox get redirected to a 404
<cjwatson> Never, as far as I know.  http://ppa.launchpad.net/cjwatson/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/ etc. work fine for me in firefox.
<cjwatson> Indeed I can get to e.g. http://ppa.launchpad.net/mcasadevall/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/ just fine in firefox.
<NCommander> cjwatson, I get redirected to https, and then a 404
<NCommander> If I use lynx I'm ok
<NCommander> Happens with both firefox and chromium in privacy mode as a SAN check
<cjwatson> *shrug* dunno, WFM
<cjwatson> maybe some extension?
<wgrant> Which URL?
<cjwatson> (Private PPAs may be different, of course; you didn't say ...)
<bjsnider> what's the deal with this build failure "Bareword found where operator expected"
<bellasbells> hi, is there anyone here who can increase my repository size? My ppa is https://launchpad.net/~sandyd/+archive/chromium-browser/+packages
#launchpad 2013-06-23
<mapp6> \part
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> when i try tu add ppa:kubuntu/backports i got the error http://schrodingercat.pastebay.net/1242703
<Schrodinger`Cat> is it that the ppa is broken?
<stgraber> Schrodinger`Cat: nope, it's just that the PPA you're trying to add doesn't exist
<stgraber> Schrodinger`Cat: I guess you want ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks :)
#launchpad 2014-06-16
<__marco> Error ID: OOPS-e4f9cdbd62c361ceb673f4521d0636dc
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-e4f9cdbd62c361ceb673f4521d0636dc
#launchpad 2014-06-17
<__marco> good morning, can I change the status of a bulk of bugs all together?
<__marco> fix committed -> fix released
<munta> hello
<Saviq> more spam https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1330943
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330943 in Unity 8 "One Consumer's Observations Of The Mental Health Care System In America" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Saviq: Looks like William dealt with that
<Saviq> ack
<bookwar> i am trying to register new project and i checked that https://launchpad/<my_name> gives nothing, but launchpad gives an error that <my_name> is already taken. Is it a bug or are there certain hidden projects?
<dobey> bookwar: what name?
<bookwar> https://launchpad.net/mos
<dobey> it is already taken, yes
<bookwar> ok, thanks
<dobey> it's inactive, so maybe an admin can reclaim it for you, but you'll need to ask a question about the issue at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for further help
<bookwar> dobey: thanks, posted there, let's wait and see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/250363
<wgrant> bookwar: Done.
<bookwar> that was fast :)
<landroni> Hello
<landroni> I have a question wrt to code imports: https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<landroni> Can anyone be of assistance?
<dobey> landroni: just ask your question
<landroni> Sure. I want to import an arbitrary GIT branch for the LyX project (NOT 'master', but the '2.1.x' branch): http://git.lyx.org/?p=lyx.git;a=heads
<landroni> How can I do that in Launchpad: https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new ?
<dobey> append ",branch=$name" to the url in the import
<landroni> So this would look like: `git://git.lyx.org/lyx,branch=2.1.x`, correct?
<dobey> possibly (if git://git.lyx.org/lyx is the url for master, yes)
<landroni> Indeed. Thanks a lot! I'll try this.
<ctracey> hey all. wondering if there is an established policy for seemingly abandoned project names.
<ctracey> I have searched for this topic, but did not find anything.
<dobey> what project name?
<ctracey> dobey: octavia
<ctracey> dobey: this is the request: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/250367. Was just trying to see if I was even remotely on-base here.
<dobey> The "moved to github" bit is confusing
<dobey> "Moved to github" != abandoned
<dobey> i see several things on github with the name "octavia" and they're all different
<ctracey> dobey: yeah, we looked but could not find anything
<dobey> so i'd suggest that perhaps "octavia" is not a good name for your thing
<dobey> the request to free the name seems valid-ish, but it seems to not be a good naming choice, as people searching for it might end up in a sea of confusing projects all named the same thing, but all of which are different things
<ctracey> dobey: understood. we are proposing this to be a subproject of OpenStack
<ctracey> specifically stackforge
<dobey> https://github.com/blueboxgroup/octavia <- is it this?
<ctracey> dobey: that is a placeholder with the intention to move it to stackforge
<sbalukoff> I think this is what that "octavia" project became: https://github.com/openlabs/poweremail
<sbalukoff> Also I just put in for a trademark request on "octavia"
<dobey> which octavia became that?
<sbalukoff> This one: https://launchpad.net/poweremail/trunk/0.3
<dobey> that is not a project named octavia
<ctracey> launchpad.net/octavia seems to bring you diectly to launchpad.net/poweremail
<dobey> that is a milestone for a project, with a code name of "octavia"
<dobey> not for me it doesn't, but that might be a permissions thing
<dobey> it's probably sending you to a search and that's the only search result
<sbalukoff> Aah-- yes it doesn't redirect for me, either.
<sbalukoff> ctracey: Can we register the "octavia" project, then?
<ctracey> i cannot
<ctracey> launchpad says this name is in use
<dobey> not until an admin comes around and deals with that question
<ctracey> i asummed it was for poweremail
<dobey> yes, the name is in use, but that poweremail thing isn't why
<sbalukoff> aah!
<sbalukoff> And we need an admin to tell us why it's in use?
<dobey> i can tell you why it's in use
<sbalukoff> That would be very helpful, thanks. :)
<dobey> i can't delete it or give you ownership
<sbalukoff> Oh, ok.
<dobey> it's in use because a long time ago some random user signed up to launchpad and had no idea what they were doing
<sbalukoff> Haha!
<sbalukoff> It was probably me.
<sbalukoff> But maybe not.
<dobey> it wasn't you
<dobey> long time ago == 2008
<ctracey> dobey: thanks for the clarification here
<sbalukoff> Yeah, that's definitely before I was involved.
<ctracey> sounds more promising it seems
<sbalukoff> Yes, thanks!
<dobey> i think someone was trying to file a bug against gimp or something, and created a project to describe their support request
<sbalukoff> dobey: Do you know who we should contact to resolve this?
<dobey> oh, maybe i can resolve it after all
<sbalukoff> Rad!
<ctracey> dobey: provide address and adult beverages shall arrive :)
<dobey> you should be able to register it now
<sbalukoff> Trying now...
<sbalukoff> Aww hell yes!
<sbalukoff> Thank you very much!
<ctracey> dobey: thanks!
<ctracey> offer stands
<sbalukoff> Yep. Totally.
<dobey> heh :)
<dobey> your welcome
<dobey> you're even
#launchpad 2014-06-18
<joshtau> is anyone getting very slow speeds with ppa.launchpad.net right now?
<bookwar> hi all, how is it decided, who can change Priority of a blueprint? I see that project drivers can do this, but i don't want to add everyone to this group
<bookwar> is it restricted to assignee or approver for this particular blueprint?
<dobey> bookwar: i'd guess driver/maintainer can do so
<mfisch> ugh, whats the process for deleting a bug comment where I accidentally posted a private URL?
<dobey> mfisch: click "hide" on the comment
<mfisch> dobey: I dont see a button for that?
<bookwar> for this blueprint here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/fuel/+spec/openstack-from-master i have ~fuel-bugs team set as Series Drivers for 5.1.x series, but members of this team still cannot change the priority of this blueprint (there is no button on the blueprint page)
<dobey> mfisch: it's on the bug page (not on the specific comment view)
<mfisch> dobey: awesome thanks
<dobey> sure
#launchpad 2014-06-19
<DalekSec> So sorry to ask, but I was unable to find what bug I can track the progress on re-generating a PPA's gpg key?
<wgrant> DalekSec: There's no bug about that in particular, though bug #471225 is somewhat related.
<ubot5> bug 471225 in Launchpad itself "Can't update PPA signing key descriptions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471225
<wgrant> We're not actively working on either today.
<DalekSec> Well no not "today", but I remember you having said something about it in the past, and of course I'd prefer not to bother you folks with updates or such.
<wgrant> Could you file a bug? There isn't one tracking it yet.
<DalekSec> I suppose I could if it'd help any, anything specifically you'd want in it?
<DalekSec> wgrant: Well, likely not the best, but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1331914
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1331914 in Launchpad itself "Allow users to re-generate a PPA signing key" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> DalekSec: Sounds perfectly good to me. Thanks.
<DalekSec> Great, and thanks.
<Luke-Jr> Is Launchpad still working? I can't seem to push (for the first time in years)
<Luke-Jr> trying for the first time in years*
<dobey> works fine here
<Luke-Jr> dobey: http://pastebin.com/sxREdWej
<Luke-Jr> dobey: I get 91.189.95.84, which hangs if I try to SSH
<Luke-Jr> after debug1: Offering ECDSA public key: /home/luke-jr/.ssh/id_ecdsa
<dobey> looks like you have network issues then
<dobey> maybe your isp or some router between you and bazaar.launchpad.net
<Luke-Jr> nope, everything else works fine.
<dobey> that doesn't mean it's not a newtork issue
<Luke-Jr> seems like if I disable my ECDSA key, it lets me through
<Luke-Jr> so Launchpad is hanging if it sees an unrecognised or ECDSA key, rather than reporting failure and letting me try my RSA key
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/830679 then
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 830679 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad Bazaar server -- hangs on SSH ECDSA authentication" [High,Triaged]
 * Luke-Jr ponders if there's a way to tell ssh to skip the ECDSA key for LP
<dobey> specify IdentityFile for the host in ~/.ssh/config
<dobey> as identified as a workaround in the comments of that bug report :)
<Luke-Jr> thanks
<chilicuil> hello, I've tried to use a bzr recipe to build some packages using format v0.4 and I've been bitten by bug #915505, I think a notice in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Version_numbers_and_substitution_variables stating recipes using this version won't build would be nice (probably in red letters?)
<ubot5> bug 915505 in launchpad-buildd "0.4 recipes: bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split' [blocked on migration of PPAs to builderstack]" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915505
#launchpad 2014-06-20
<jk-> potentially stupid question, but how do I manage which two-factor devices are associated with my SSO account?
<jk-> the login.launchpad.net account details page has an 'Authentication devices' section, but no way to manage (or list) which ones are associated
<dobey> jk-: all the ones listed are associated with that account
<jk-> dobey: not here :/
<jk-> - there's no list
<dobey> jk-: an empty list means no authentication devices are associated
<dobey> there should be an "add" button
<dobey> but if you have 2fa enabled, and have no devices, you might have a hard time doing that
<jk-> dobey: I just logged in with one (I can't login without 2FA). No 'Add' button either.
<dobey> logged in where with it?
<jk-> launchpad.net
<dobey> oh i guess you can't manage them on login.launchpad.net
<dobey> oh, you can
<dobey> but i guess there's a bug in the page styling for the launchpad.net ui
<dobey> jk-: login.ubuntu.com is the main sso site, you can manage them from there
<jk-> dobey: yeah, that's what I'm looking at.
<dobey> https://login.ubuntu.com/device-list
<jk-> ah!
 * jk- looks
<dobey> or https://login.launchpad.net/device-list will show the same list, if you know that device-list url
<jk-> awesome, thanks.
<dobey> seems the launchpad.net version of that site is indeed broken
<jk-> so the login.l.n/device-list interface worked fine to manage devices (just removed an old one and added a new one), I just didn't see any links to it anywhere.
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> the main page of login.launchpad.net is broken
<dobey> there should be some menu items there which aren't
<dobey> and there are a couple other anomalies on the page when compared to login.u.c
<jk-> ah, right.
<jk-> dobey: thanks for your help.
<chrisccoulson> Hmmm, https://code.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk has been saying "Updating branch..." for about 10 minutes now
<chrisccoulson> is launchpad broken?
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Looks like that scan failed due to some transient failure I've never seen before the next push should fix it.
<wgrant> s/before the/before. The/
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, thanks
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, i just did an empty push and it seems to have fixed it
<wgrant> Great.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, although, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/revision/617 gives a 503 error
<wgrant> That's unrelated.
<chrisccoulson> ah
<rcarrillocruz> hi there
<rcarrillocruz> could anyone please clarify to me something about launchpad internals
<rcarrillocruz> working with launchpadlib to pull bugs from launchpad project
<rcarrillocruz> it's not clear to me the difference between entities 'bug' and 'bug_task'
<rcarrillocruz> anyone?
<dobey> a bug is the bug itself, a bug includes a bug_task for each project/package the bug affects
<rcarrillocruz> aha, so it's for bugs affecting multiple projects
<rcarrillocruz> concise and quick
<rcarrillocruz> thx a bunch dobey!
<dobey> well no, even on a bug that affects a single project, there will still be a single bug_task for that project
<rcarrillocruz> yeah, gotcha
<rcarrillocruz> thing is i took a random bug from a project
<rcarrillocruz> and pulled a bugtask
<rcarrillocruz> and was getting pretty much related info to 'bug'
<rcarrillocruz> didn't think about bugs affecting other projects
<rcarrillocruz> now it all makes sense :-)
<mandel> hello! any idea on how I can create a recipe  using a private branch??
<dobey> mandel: you can't
<dobey> mandel: launchpad recipes can't build private branches currently
<mandel> dobey, :(
<dobey> because the recipe builder checks out the code anonymously
<dobey> it doesn't have free access to all private branches
<dobey> i'm sure there are some security concerns there, which is why it doesn't do it
#launchpad 2014-06-21
<TJ-> Trying to report a bug, use the package browser to select the package, but on trying to post the bug report getting ""nvidia-graphics-drivers-340" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package.". If you click-through from the package selection list it opens an identical link ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/+filebug# )
<wgrant> TJ-: That package doesn't exist in Ubuntu.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340
<wgrant> " There is no current release for this source package in Ubuntu."
<TJ-> Indeed it doesnt, but the package choose has a link that says it does
<TJ-> s/choose/chooser/
<TJ-> In the "Select a Package" search dialog, the single link that comes up when searching for "nvidia-graphics-drivers-340"
<wgrant> That's bug #42298.
<ubot5> bug 42298 in Launchpad itself "package picker lists unpublished (invalid) packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42298
<wgrant> But how did you come to be on that page?
<TJ-> I found a bug in "nvidia-graphics-drivers-340" which has an SRU in packages in main (bug #1247736) which allowed me to add that package as an "also-affects", and then wanted to bring it to the attention of the xorg-edger's team and followed their guidelines which require posting the bug report against the main Ubuntu package and prefixing the report with "[xorg-edgers]" rather than a big report against their repo bug tracker
<ubot5> bug 1247736 in ocl-icd (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] nvidia-opencl-icd-* should not conflicts/replaces on opencl-icd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247736
<TJ-> And as I was permitted to add the also-affects against "nvidia-graphics-drivers-340" in Ubuntu, it didn't make sense when it refused the new bug report!
<Noskcaj> Could you please ban ~christianandrews29 ? He's posting muscle growth spam in ubuntu bugs
<wgrant> Noskcaj: Gone.
<patdk-lap> uploads to launchpad are broken, atleast for precise
<patdk-lap> trusty gave me an issue, but a retry worked
<patdk-lap> looks to be working again
<Delemas> One of my builds keeps getting rejected because a previous version has a broken .orig.tar.gz. I've deleted all instances of my package from my PPA but Launchpad keeps rejecting the new build. Is there a workaround?
<Delemas> nevermind.
#launchpad 2014-06-22
<voltagex> any idea why https://launchpad.net/linaro-toolchain-binaries/+download is timing out?
<ochosi> hi everyone! anyone around who can help us fix a vcs-import? https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/xfce4-power-manager/trunk
<ochosi> trying to set up a daily recipe as xfce4-power-manager is in quite active development right now and we need some testing
<dobey> ochosi: fixed
<ochosi> thanks a lot dobey!
<ochosi> didn't expect such a swift response
<k6king> anyone here?
#launchpad 2015-06-15
<Robe> how long should a publish take after a build completed successfully?
<Robe> currently waiting for https://launchpad.net/~robe/+archive/ubuntu/bareos/+packages
<cjwatson> Robe: 10-15 minutes would be reasonably typical
<cjwatson> There are a lot of PPAs :-)
<Robe> oh, ok!
<cjwatson> It doesn't seem stuck or anything.
<Robe> the build queue was rather empty
<cjwatson> The build queue's not relevant to publication time
<Robe> *nods*
<Robe> the publication worker doesn't have a public visible queue, does it?
<cjwatson> And the build queue's usually empty now, but that just reflects having a lot of hardware on that end of things
<cjwatson> No
<Robe> heh
<Robe> and now the publisher is backlogged till high heaven? :)
<cjwatson> Not particularly worse than before, it's just not scalable so hasn't received the same treatment
<Robe> and thanks to all the people maintaining ppa - helps me keep my sanity
<cjwatson> You're welcome :)
<smithy> I have a question for a private ppa (I have a commerical subscription) anyone on?
<cjwatson> I have only limited access to such things, but I can try
<smithy> I am trying to build my source code on launchpad and have sucessfully built but I'm not sure how to only show the debian while hiding the source code
<smithy> is this possible?
<cjwatson> You mean that you don't want even people with access to the private archive to be able to see the non-packaging parts of the source?
<smithy> yes, we want to be able to have people download and install the binary (source can be built from launchpad) to test it out but we are still working out the policies for the source code
<cjwatson> The only way to do that would be to compile the source outside of Launchpad and build a "source" package for upload to LP that contains only pre-built binaries.
<smithy> hmmm, I was trying that but launchpad does not like only binaries being uploaded, would there be another command line than "debuild -S -sa"?
<cjwatson> Or, I suppose, compile the source in one private PPA in Launchpad, download the resulting binaries, and reupload them to another private archive in fake source packages.
<cjwatson> Alternatively you could build in a private PPA with very limited permissions and then manage the distribution yourself.
<teward> smithy: correct me if i'm wrong, but if that error shows that's because you uploaded binary .deb files, not the source packages?
<cjwatson> You can't upload .debs directly - you must use debuild -S or similar - but you can stuff binaries into a source package.
<teward> i think what cjwatson suggests is a NEW source package containing the compiled binaries separately
<cjwatson> And then have a trivial source package whose debian/rules just copies the binaries into the right places
<teward> ^ that
<dobey> smithy: is the source code not also hosted on launchpad?
<teward> so, foo.exe is packaged into a source package, the debian/rules is trivial ad directs the install
<teward> but the source package contains only the compiled final-product executables, NOT the actual source code
<teward> and it is that source package that would be uploaded
<cjwatson> It might be easier to manage the distribution independently, if you already have working real source packages.
<cjwatson> Very-private PPA to do the actual build, and then you can slurp down the resulting binaries and put them on your own website.
<smithy> Ah I see, that would probably be best for right now and the source code is hosted on launchpad (my company bought a subscription). Funny enough how I got it to work was to have the rules files use our build scripts and then copy the binaries into its respective place
<smithy> but I just couldn't find the options to make private PPAs
<smithy> but I will definitely try uploading only the binary files and see what happens, it's just tricky since there are quite a bit of shared objects that the binary depends on
<smithy> yes I put the source code on launchpad.net/vipa
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's why I'm suggesting independent distribution as probably a lot less work for you.
<dobey> smithy: it seems weird to me that you'd want to not have the source debs have source in that case. the people who can access the ppa can already access the source if it's also hosted on launchpad.
<dobey> but *shrug* :)
<cjwatson> There is no way to do separate access control on source vs. binaries within the same PPA: you get either or both.
<cjwatson> dobey: That's not necessarily true with a private PPA.
<dobey> oh, right. i forgot the subscriptions were separate from teams.
<smithy> how do you obtain a private ppa? I tried searching and the docs refer to contacting through #launchpad
<smithy> is there a place to request one? I could not find the options
<smithy> the only reason we host on launchpad is so we can build the deb files for people to download (I figured it's a security reason). We use git internally.
<cjwatson> (Launchpad has git support now)
<smithy> yeah I saw but we just want an easy way for people to download only our binaries for now until we work out the source code details
<smithy> but it seems like a ppa with just the binary will suffice
<cjwatson> Any PPA created for a private team will be private; for other cases, contact commercial@launchpad.net
<smithy> I go to my profile and select "create a new ppa" and that will be private? I tried that and people can still add that repository, I could be missing something though
<cjwatson> Make sure you've never published anything to the PPA you want to make private.
<cjwatson> smithy: Your account is not a private team.
<cjwatson> smithy: You probably fall into the "other cases" category above, so contact commercial@launchpad.net
<smithy> will do. Thanks for the help!
<cjwatson> No problem
#launchpad 2015-06-16
<czajkowski> wgrant: you about ? having issues logging into LP :( keeps asking for 2FA device, but none associated wiht my account
<wgrant> czajkowski: That's an SSO issue. #canonical-sysadmin are the best people to sort it out.
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> wgrant: cheers
<cjwatson> czajkowski: You probably need to ask a sysadmin to remove you from the ~sso-2f-testers team.
<czajkowski> cjwatson: I could have sworn I was
<czajkowski> was able to log in fine up to recently
<cjwatson> czajkowski: I believe that the SSO configuration changed recently so that anyone in that team has 2FA forced
<cjwatson> But at any rate you definitely shouldn't be in that team if you don't have a second factor available.
<czajkowski> cjwatson: cheers
<Robe> I was wondering - is it possible to build directly from a public git repo or do I always have to go through the debuild -S && dput route?
<cjwatson> Robe: We hope to have recipe support soonish, but it's not available yet.
<cjwatson> (So, for now, the latter)
<Robe> thanks! :)
<Robe> recipes are things that are run before a build to prepare the source artefacts?
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<cjwatson> A way to automatically build source packages from (currently only) Bazaar branches
<Robe> ahh
<Robe> still new to the whole ubuntu shebang
<Robe> avid debian user
<cjwatson> They're certainly not mutually exclusive :-)
<Robe> cjwatson: heh, totally
<Robe> cjwatson: and I dig the build infra, it's a boon
<mapreri> "For a bug to have several thousands duplicates is normal." well...
<wgrant> Damn, those bugs must be hiding from the database :(
<wgrant> I'm glad our users have a better view of our dataset than our database.
<cjwatson> what do the top 10 or so look like?
<wgrant> There are about 10 bugs with more than 200 duplicates.
<wgrant> One has more than 1000, and it's the bug in question.
<cjwatson> those bugs are kind of perpendicular if you plot them as a histogram.
<cjwatson> so you could argue that they're normal in that sense.
<wgrant> Heh
<mapreri> lol
<wgrant> I also really wish people's response to timeouts wasn't "let's retry it twice a second".
<wgrant> "for 6 hours"
<wgrant> "and then whine in bugs when other things relating to the bug you're taking hundreds of locks on isn't working"
#launchpad 2015-06-17
<mark06> people are moving off sourceforge, would you open exceptions to your hosting rules in special cases?
<wgrant> mark06: Which hosting rules?
<mark06> msys2 needs large file hosting, it's like a distro so you get many packages sometimes with 500MB for a single one
<mark06> http://sf.net/p/msys2
<mark06> it's like a cygwin, but for native windows software
<wgrant> If a project maintainer comes to us with a good reason for rules to be adjusted, we can consider it. But Launchpad releases don't have the large mirror network that SourceForge has, so it may not be a good option.
<wgrant> But we're always happy to discuss options with the project maintainer.
<mark06> I see, good to know anyway, well msys2 is not a large project itself so it may fit the needs
<mark06> I will tell alexey about it thanks
<wgrant> Great
<ki7mt> Hello All, anyone around that can enable ARM builds on a LP PPA? I posted the request in Q&A already.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: apport contains origin information about a package in the following format "[origin: LP-PPA-ci-train-ppa-service-stable-phone-overlay]" with that its not easy to determine the username and ppa name to use archives.getByReference() in the Launchpad API. Do you have any ideas how this might improved in Launchpad? (Changing apport would require SRUs etc...)
<dobey> bdmurray: if apport doesn't use a unique separator character in that string, i don't see how one would do that in a sensible manner
<barry> hello!  any launchpad admins up and about?
<cjwatson> dobey: the piece you're missing is that LP generates that string
<dobey> cjwatson: ah ok.
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I'm not sure; changing that would require people to change their apt preferences files, very invasive
<cjwatson> barry: I'm mostly watching a film, but what's up?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I was thinking of an API request to search for ppa like ci-train-service...
<barry> cjwatson: sorry to interrupt movie night :)  i'm trying to configure a silo for system-image 3.0.1-0ubuntu1, but it keeps failing for unknown reasons.  no package shows up in the ppa.  robru suggested i ask the lp admins to see if there is more information in the rejection emails, which he doesn't get and the citrain doesn't have access to
<barry> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-040
<cjwatson> bdmurray: possibly, but that sort of string matching is pretty expensive; it might be almost as quick to just try all the possible breakpoints from apport
<cjwatson> barry: can't check logs from my phone, can you wait a couple of hours?
<barry> cjwatson: yep, or even tomorrow morning if that's better for you
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, thanks
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I'm not sure.  There's an argument that the terrible string format is LP's fault and so maybe we have to accept a terrible API to guess-parse it
<bdmurray> looking at python-apt candidate.uris has "/" and "-" so its possible to figure out on the client but would just take SRUs to make it work for most releases.
<bdmurray> I didn't have much hope but thought I'd ask.
<cjwatson> barry: (logs in #ubuntu-ci-eng.  you've probably seen already, but just for anyone else following to know that they don't need to chase it)
#launchpad 2015-06-18
<sergio-br2> any new about launchpad starting use git?
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: Launchpad itself, you mean?
<sergio-br2> yup
<sergio-br2> I saw someone talking about it here
<sergio-br2> some time ago
<sergio-br2> or canonical will use bzr forever?
<cjwatson> We're still working through the details of gluing it together with our deployment
<sergio-br2> oh
<cjwatson> No, we absolutely want Launchpad itself to be using git, for multiple reasons
<cjwatson> But it has a pretty complex deployment/CI/etc. system that needs some non-trivial upgrades
<sergio-br2> currently I'm git pull & bzr push, for some projects that failed to import
<sergio-br2> a git repo mirror would be pretty cool
<cjwatson> Right, hopefully we can do that soonish
<sergio-br2> nice
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, is it possible to configure recipes to build weekly instead daily?
<cjwatson> No, but you can automate the process of requesting a build yourself using launchpadlib
<cjwatson> For Launchpad itself we have the irony that its own repository converted to git fails to import back into bzr, which was a method we'd hoped to use as a temporary fallback mechanism to keep CI/deployment working while doing our actual work in git
<cjwatson> But maybe the failure is not too deep, I don't know yet
<cjwatson> Anyway, pub
<dobey> yay pub
<sergio-br2> are there any way to use mark up in PPA description?
<sergio-br2> bold, italian?
<dobey> i don't think so
<kiko> sergio-br2, there isn't unfortunately
<sergio-br2> :/
#launchpad 2015-06-19
<shadeslayer> wgrant: could you also enable arm for https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-arm/+archive/ubuntu/netrunner-odroid-c1-ci-patches and https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-arm/+archive/ubuntu/netrunner-odroid-c1-ci and https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-arm/+archive/ubuntu/netrunner-odroid-c1 please
<wgrant> shadeslayer: The last was already done.
<wgrant> The others are now too.
<teward> wgrant: is there a suggested limit for ARM builds now?
<teward> other than no more than 6 a week or w/e it is
<teward> (I have 5 nginx packages to upload to the staging PPA that will build ARM)
<wgrant> The suggested limit is that you be reasonable about things.
<wgrant> How long does it take under qemu-user-static?
<wgrant> Does it work?
<wgrant> The limits (well, guidelines really) are in place mostly because qemu-user-static can be very slow.
<teward> judging from prior it's about 45mins each for arm.
<teward> give or take an hour system to system
<teward> but not insane
<wgrant> As long as they work, that sounds fine.
<wgrant> (this'll all be much easier in a couple of months when we have actual ARM VMs)
<teward> indeed
<teward> ... i should probably not be on the computer, there's a really heavy evil storm outside... o.o
<teward> wgrant: i bet there's people that upload things that take eons to build in arm, and that's why the limits exist?
<teward> or people that would *want* to make those kinds of uploads
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> The rule is really "don't be stupid about it", but that's not very easy for people to objectively judge about themselves :)
<teward> :P
<wgrant> If something's valuable and not a hideous resource hog, ARM builds are probably fine.
<teward> given that i've made stupid mistakes with the main repos on accident before, and then very quickly rectified, i'm used to judging something insane
<wgrant> Heh
<teward> i failed with an nginx security debdiff that was sponsored a while ago, that was definitely fun xD
<teward> loooong while ago xD
<teward> it caused SEGVs everywhere, and it was Debian's fault... xD
<teward> anyways, thanks, wgrant, for answering :)
<wgrant> np
<sergio-br2> is it possible to ask arm64 build for PPA?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: qemu-system-aarch64 doesn't work very reliably, so we don't recommend it at the moment.
<wgrant> er
<wgrant> qemu-user-aarch64, rather
<sergio-br2> why canonical doesn't use real hardware for ARM ?
<sergio-br2> isn't it easier?
<Peng> like, a rack of cheap tablets? :P
<sergio-br2> raspberry pi 2 cluster, heh
<sergio-br2> dunno
<wgrant> It's easier if you can get the hardware, sure.
<wgrant> Server-class, virt-capable ARM hardware has been very difficult to come by until this year.
<wgrant> We have some now, but it's not set up yet.
<sergio-br2> hardkernel uses a cluster to compile the kernel
<wgrant> Sure
<sergio-br2> to odroid
<wgrant> But they're not running code from random people as root.
<wgrant> We have lots of ARM hardware for Ubuntu builds, but they can't run VMs efficiently.
<wgrant> They're Cortex-A9s.
<wgrant> hardkernel are probably using virt-capable ODROID-XUs, but they're not exactly server-class :)
<sergio-br2> hum, VM for what? If it's already arm hardware?
<wgrant> VMs for security.
<sergio-br2> ah
<wgrant> We don't *particularly* want to allow anyone with an email address to run code as root on bare metal...
<sergio-br2> so i386 and amd64 uses VM for each build?
<sergio-br2> dunno how these stuff works
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Every build runs in a VM, and that VM is destroyed afterwards.
<sergio-br2> oh
<sergio-br2> qemu too for them?
<sergio-br2> canonical uses VM too to every build in the repo?
<wgrant> All virtual PPA builds today run in a 64-bit x86 KVM OpenStack instance.
<wgrant> armhf and arm64 run qemu-user-static on top of those VMs.
<wgrant> Ubuntu's builds are currently on bare metal, but they'll be moved into VMs, just like PPAs, in the coming weeks.
<sergio-br2> oh
<sergio-br2> but just a few people has access, so what's the problem?
<sergio-br2> does debian do it too?
<wgrant> What's what problem?
<sergio-br2> *about security?
<wgrant> For official Ubuntu builds there are fewer security concerns. But there aren't none.
<sergio-br2> hum
<wgrant> And there are no obvious benefits to not using VMs for them, so we might as well use VMs for them.
<wgrant> VMs have several benefits and minimal drawbacks.
<sergio-br2> very interesting
<leitao> is  launchpad down? I am not able to create a bug....
<leitao> I got ' (Error ID: OOPS-fad1e185aee71ff2d33ce6044b50c7b7) ' when creating a bug.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-fad1e185aee71ff2d33ce6044b50c7b7
<dobey> no. at least, i can view merge proposals just fine
<jafo> How do I decrypt the message PGP message Launchpad sends to confirm my key?  I am getting "gpg: CRC error".  Is launchpad sending invalid PGP data?  I saved off the message as text, and did "gpg -d 0.txt", also tried "gpg --armor -d 0.txt".
<jafo> http://paste.debian.net/241524/
<jafo> Aside: It sure would be nice if my PPA page said that I didn't have a key in my account and uploads would say they succeeded but would silently fail.  Or the PPA page would say "Hey, an upload was tried, but it failed."  Because searching I found something saying it could take hours to generate a PGP key for the PPA, so I waited all day yesterday for it to "catch up".
<dobey> does your e-mail client not have pgp support?
<jafo> Correct.
<dobey> afaik, launchpad sends valid mime content in the e-mail
<jafo> Oh, it is quoted printable.  I can convert it using Python.
<jafo> It looks like it is just PGP data I can save and decrypt, but it isn't.
<dobey> right
<jafo> Yay, at least now I get an e-mail about why it failed!
<dobey> yeah, lp can't really give you an e-mail if you don't sign the package with a key that's connected to your account. the uploads are anonymous ftp, and it has no way to connect the upload to a specific account in a reliable way
<dobey> it might be good if it sent an e-mail to the owner of the ppa in such cases though
<jafo> dobey: I'm telling dput that it is for "ppa:username/package".  It doesn't include that information in the FTP upload?
<jafo> Yay, I have my package up there now!
<dobey> jafo: it does, but you could be trying to upload to someone else's ppa, or a team-owned ppa.
<jafo> Oh, it is building for precise.  How do I tell it to build for Precise *AND* trusty?
<dobey> this is why i said it might be good to notify the owner of the ppa, rather than the uploader, in such question
<jafo> dobey: Gotcha.
<dobey> you have to upload a different source for each series
<dobey> or copy to other series
<jafo> dobey: How do you copy to another series.  I tried changing the changelog and uploading again, but it rejected that because of a file with an existing name but different contents.
<dobey> you can't re-upload the orig.tar.gz with different contents
<dobey> there's UI on the web page for the ppa to do a copy
<jafo> I guess I just don't understand it.  I select "Copy packages" select the source, select a destination of "This PPA" and "Series: Trusty", and it fails: "Copied from libRETS. Target series: Trusty.  librets 1.6.1-1realgo in precise (same version already building in the destination archive for Precise)."
<dobey> were you trying to copy the binaries, or did you select to rebuild?
<jafo> dobey: I don't have binaries yet.
<jafo> Yeah, I selected "rebuild the copied sources".
<dobey> ok, i'm not sure
<jafo> http://box.jafo.ca/launchpad.jpg
<jafo> That's the page I submitted.
<dobey> ok. i'm not sure what's wrong
<jafo> I sure do miss having a good friend on the launchpad team...  :-/ :-)
<jafo> Maybe it will work when the package builds...  I've also tried pushing up a "1" suffix package name with trusty specified, and that was accepted.  Not ideal, but workable.
<dobey> is the code hosted in a bzr branch in launchpad? or mirrorable into a bzr branch on launchpad?
<jafo> The code is not hosted in a bzr branch.  I guess it is possible to mirror it to launchpad, it is hosted on github.  I don't control the upstream, I'm just packaging it.
<dobey> when i package things in PPAs, i've started just maintaining a branch which only contains the contents of the debian/ dir, and using source imports and source package recipes, so that it's mostly all automated
<dobey> pretty nice, and makes having different builds for different series mostly trivial
<jafo> I've got a github repo that has the debian dir.  Might submit it upstream once it stabilizes.
<jafo> Sounds like what you are doing might be a good way to go for maintaining the PPA.
<jafo> Is there something that documents making that happen?
<dobey> there are docs on the launchpad help page for source package recipes, yeah
#launchpad 2015-06-20
<ashutosh> hello
<ashutosh> plase help me with this error........
<ashutosh> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/versable/elementary-update/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<wgrant> ashutosh: That PPA doesn't provide any packages for trusty.
<ashutosh> please give me suitable ppa
<wgrant> ashutosh: Launchpad just provides the service that hosts PPAs; we don't control the content.
<ashutosh> any pointers how to get this fixed
<wgrant> It's up to the maintainer of the PPA to update it.
<wgrant> "For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact Versable."
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~versable/+archive/ubuntu/elementary-update
<Luke-Jr> trying to test pushing git code, but it just hangs?
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: Are you still having problems with git?
<Luke-Jr> wgrant: yes
<Luke-Jr> eventually it got Connection closed
<Luke-Jr> retrying seems to hang again
<wgrant> What're you trying to push, and what's the output before it hangs?
<Luke-Jr> luke-jr@ishibashi ~/Projects/Education/Tonal/BitCoin/bitcoin $ git push -v personal-launchpad 4405b78:master
<Luke-Jr> Pushing to git+ssh://luke-jr@git.launchpad.net/~luke-jr/bitcoin
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 34159 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #4405 Keyboard focus get lost in Gnome panel" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34159
<Luke-Jr> ^ that's it
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: what if you say "4405b78:refs/heads/master" instead?
<wgrant> Also a run with GIT_TRACE=true would be helpful.
<wgrant> I just pushed fine: https://code.launchpad.net/bitcoin/+git
<Luke-Jr> http://codepad.org/OQAjOsUw
<Luke-Jr> SSH seems to hang at debug1: Offering ECDSA public key: /home/luke-jr/.ssh/id_ecdsa
<wgrant> What does 'ssh -v luke-jr@git.launchpad.net' say?
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> That'd do it.
<wgrant> Can you fix it to not offer the ECDSA key?
<Luke-Jr> I don't know any simple way to do that.
<Luke-Jr> if the ECDSA key is rejected, it will try my RSA keys though..
<wgrant> If it were rejected, yes :)
<wgrant> Host git.launchpad.net
<wgrant>    IdentityFile /path/to/some/rsa/key
<wgrant> in ~/.ssh/config should do it.
<Luke-Jr> wouldn't it make sense to just fix LP? :p
<wgrant> Yes, but I can't do that today :)
<wgrant> ECDSA keys are finally becoming not the rarest thing in the world, so we'll fix it soonish.
<Luke-Jr> is this real git, or some kind of git emulation btw?
<wgrant> There's a bit of glue in front of it for virtualisation and security, but in the end it all gets back to a literal "git receive-pack" or "git upload-pack" subprocess.
<wgrant> For most purposes it is just vanilla git 2.1 on the server.
<Luke-Jr> hmm
<Luke-Jr> code.launchpad.net displays only bzr by default? is it possible to change that?
<wgrant> The project maintainer can choose which is displayed by default. Currently only via the API, but there'll be a web UI for it next week.
<Luke-Jr> cool
 * Luke-Jr thinking about setting up a dedicated Launchpad instance for Bitcoin stuff ;)
#launchpad 2015-06-21
<OnkelTem> sorry, I was disconnected and had no chance to see possible replies
#launchpad 2016-06-20
<mr-k> hi!
<mr-k> can somebody help me?
<mr-k> i'm just trying to upload my app to a ppa
<wgrant> mr-k: What's the problem?
<mr-k> i want to upload my hybrid app to a ppa, so I can do autoupdates
<mr-k> like webupd8 did for Atom app (electron), or Popcorn Time (node-webkit)
<mr-k> I really don't know how to proceed
<wgrant> mr-k: We can help with problems uploading a source package to a PPA, but we can't assist with writing the source package. #ubuntu-packaging might be a better channel to help you with that.
<mr-k> i can package it as a .deb, or compile it with all the files (dlls and stuff)
<mr-k> i just want to know what the PPA expects to build the .deb itself
<mr-k> I mean, how does it work
<dobey> you have to upload a debian source package
<BeSSx> Hello, why does Ubuntu PPA only use 1024 bit keys? Please upgreade at least to 2048 bit!
<BeSSx> 1024 is too weak
<BeSSx> Or is there an option somewhere?
<mapreri> BeSSx: newly created users have a 4096 key.  changing the key of an already published ppa is hard/impossible (as current users would suddenly be unable to authenticate the repository)
<BeSSx> mapreri: That's great to hear!
<BeSSx> mapreri: The only thing I am unsure: How are the keys stored, are they really secure?
<dobey> they are automatically generated. i'd say the keys are stored "reasonably secure"
<morphis> cjwatson: just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1594370 about another proxy error when building snaps on launchpad, hope that one is filed against the right component
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1594370 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad fails to build snaps with proxy authentication error" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2016-06-21
<mdeslaur> been hitting a _lot_ of timeout errors in launchpad for the past 2 days...for example OOPS-e9f1c257441a1b45a234846b52494b5d
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-e9f1c257441a1b45a234846b52494b5d
<cjwatson> I've never properly understood those BugTaskFlat update OOPSes; they spike from time to time and then go away.  They show up on our 5xx graphs, but not usually so high as to indicate a major outage.  In the past I believe they've been correlated with large amounts of DB replication traffic, but there's nothing particularly obvious on the bandwidth graphs.
<cjwatson> (for the DB servers)
<kyrofa> Can someone explain how the snap builders upload to the store? I see completed builds, but no new revisions in the store
<kyrofa> cjwatson, any idea how to debug that? I just get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17641432/ at the end... no "uploading to the store" type messages like I expected
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Can you give me the URL to the snap, please?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: The builder isn't the part that does the store upload, so you won't see anything in the build log about it.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ah, okay. You mean this URL? https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/+snap/nextcloud
<kyrofa> cjwatson, also, an important note: I don't own the snap in the store, but it was shared with me so I can publish to it
<kyrofa> Perhaps that is a problem
<cjwatson> It is quite possible.  Right now it's nearly impossible to debug this; I happen to be working on changes right now to make it easier.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, okay, no big deal, I can download and publish myself, but getting this working would be great!
<cjwatson> Right, sorry, all I can tell right now is that we tried to upload it, and it's either been rejected by the store or there's still a scan in progress; I can't tell which.
<cjwatson> It's probably more productive for me to continue to work on the changes to make this more robust and visible than to try to dig through store logs to figure out what happened in this particular case.
<cjwatson> If you have access to our Trello board, this is "Fix SnapStoreUploadJob to check that SCA's scan succeeds" on https://trello.com/c/ph5dn8hx/286-polishing-of-launchpad-snap-builds-to-the-store
<kyrofa> cjwatson, sounds good, thanks!
<kyrofa> cjwatson, what's the plan there, by the way? Another log for uploading?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: You mean in terms of UI presentation?
<kyrofa> cjwatson, right
<cjwatson> kyrofa: A log is overkill; it'll be either an error message or a URL to the package in the store, depending on scan status.
<cjwatson> (Or a pending indication.)
<cjwatson> Maybe in future an option to retry the upload, although probablynot in the first iteration.
<cjwatson> *probably not
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yeah you're right. Would it email? Or just show an error on the build page?
<cjwatson> I wrote the email code earlier today.
<cjwatson> I'm writing the bits to show it on the build page now.
<kyrofa> Alright great :)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, in other news, what's up with the arm builders? I've been waiting over an hour and my build hasn't even started yet for armhf or arm64
<kyrofa> cjwatson, is there a problem, or are they just in high demand?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: There's a test rebuild in progress at the moment.
<kyrofa> Ah ha
<cjwatson> kyrofa: But actually, this is probably virtualised, right?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: In which case I think I can now do a bit of rebalancing to help.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I'm not sure how it's setup, I just checked those archs in the snap config
<cjwatson> kyrofa: I reassigned eight of the virtualised ARM builders to play non-virtualised builders on TV last week so that the test rebuild would finish quicker, but I can reverse that now.
<kyrofa> Hahaha
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Queues should be clearing out now.  (Sorry for delay, was called away.)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yay! No problem, looks like they're building now, thanks!
<cjwatson> kyrofa: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/snap-upload-poll-status/+merge/298030 just FYI
<kyrofa> cjwatson, awesome, thank you!
<free`> cjwatson: hey there, I'd need to rename a new project that I created a few days go. Should I file an LP question for that?
<cjwatson> free`: yes
<free`> cjwatson: cheers
<free`> cjwatson: are questions all public and visible by anybody?
<cjwatson> free`: Indeed, questions have no privacy support.  If it relates to a private thing you can ask in #launchpad-ops internal (or #webops if it's something that I'm not going to have access to see)
<free`> cjwatson: gotcha
<ayan> is there documentation on how to create an ad hoc git repository on launchpad under https://code.launchpad.net/~user/+git ?
<ayan> i opened lp1590560 to add this to the git repository listing similar to the bzr instructions on the https://code.launchpad.net/~user page.
<dobey> add a remote for ~/+git/repository and then push there
<dobey> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<ayan> dobey: ah!  awesome.  maybe a link to that page should be included on the code page?
<dobey> maybe
<ayan> okay -- i asked about it, was told to open a bug, so there it is.
#launchpad 2016-06-22
<mwhudson> wgrant: running debmirror against a ppa seems to result in the odd 500 failure
<mwhudson> wgrant: this seems a bit surprising to me but is it known?
<wgrant> mwhudson: A 500 is just about impossible. Which files?
<mwhudson> wgrant:  Download of pool/main/g/golang-bindata/golang-bindata-dev_3.0.3-1_amd64.deb failed: 500 Server closed connection without sending any data back
<mwhudson> from, er, mwhudson/trusty-go-rebuilds-dh-golang-2/ubuntu
<mwhudson> wgrant: could be a proxy, i wonder if debmirror uses the apt proxy configuration?
<mwhudson> i could test the theory by running it again with a different target folder and seeing if it's quicker i guess...
<wgrant> mwhudson: I don't see any reasonable way that could 500, since it's just apache serving from a filesystem with no rewrites or anything.
<mwhudson> wgrant: this is why i mentioned it!
<wgrant> mwhudson: Indeed. Let me know if you don't track it down to a proxy.
<mwhudson> wgrant: doesn't seem to be going via my squid-deb-proxy in any case
<mwhudson> happened again though
<mwhudson> [ 28%] Getting: pool/main/g/go-md2man/go-md2man_1.0.2.orig.tar.gz... failed 500 Server closed connection without sending any data back
<wgrant> Oh, so a debmirror 500, not a real 500.
<mwhudson> ah
<wgrant> debmirror has a bad habit of converting random errors into HTTP error codes.
<wgrant> That's not totally impossible.
<mwhudson> ah so this is probably "just" a request that timed out or something?
<wgrant> Right, I expect so.
<wgrant> A tcpdump might be able to confirm.
<mwhudson> i have rather too much going on right now to want to do anything with tcpdump :-p
<mwhudson> but maybe another day
<cjwatson> wgrant: 500> That's LWP rather than specifically debmirror.
<cjwatson> (We could possibly turn off the use_eval option and organise some alternative handling, but that option is undocumented.)
<wgrant> cjwatson: I encompass all Perl silliness in debmirror.
<cjwatson> Heh.
#launchpad 2016-06-23
<ricotz> wgrant, hi :), hoping you are still around -- https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/295596
<wgrant> ricotz: Done.
<ricotz> wgrant, thank you!
<wgrant> np
<yofel> is there a known issue with editing bugs? I'm trying to add a comment to and close bug 1595405, but I get a timeout everytime (OOPS-c85cb2e2f4b3ee5f3a9dbd41bec24978)
<ubot5> bug 1595405 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Akonadi depends on mysql but may be used with other backends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595405
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-c85cb2e2f4b3ee5f3a9dbd41bec24978
<yofel> works again
<kyrofa> Hey cjwatson, s390x is disabled on my snaps. Any way I can get that enabled?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: It's possible, but they will have to be devirtualised because we don't have s390x scalingstack yet, so this option is only available for snaps owned by Canonical staff or teams that consist exclusively of Canonical staff.
<cjwatson> kyrofa: I'm on leave today - please file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kyrofa> Alright, thanks
<HeOS> cjwatson, are you here?
<cjwatson> not really, I'm on leave today.  but there are lots of firewall problems at the moment, sysadmins are investigating.
<cjwatson> (please don't highlight me further, have no more information than this)
<cjwatson> it may be back up
<HeOS> cjwatson, thank you. Sorry me. :)
<randomuser32> Is anyone else having ppa issues today?
<agt_the_walker> same here
<agt_the_walker> https://launchpad.net/~ansible -> Uh oh! Something has gone wrong. We're sorry!
<randomuser32> Okay.  So it isn't just me.  good to know.
<dobey> everyone is having issues with launchpad today
<randomuser32> I got a similar error, followed by a much more generic Apache error page with "Zero Sized Reply"
<agt_the_walker> yeah I also got this one
<randomuser32> It seemed to behave a few minutes ago.
<dobey> and really, not just launchpad
<randomuser32> oh?
<cjwatson> there's been some kind of major firewall failure; check back later
<dobey> well, probably unrelated, but i'm having some issues with some other sites
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Firewall trouble affecting Launchpad and several other Canonical sites | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> (vague topic note because I'm on leave.  and actually going now to lie down and read for a bit.)
<randomuser32> I'm gonna go find some coffee.  Not much I can do to help.
<agt_the_walker> thanks for the notification!
<agt_the_walker> I was playing with https://github.com/vfarcic/ms-lifecycle (while reading https://leanpub.com/the-devops-2-toolkit)
<Andrwe> Hi, is there an issue with launchpad.net atm? I just can open the start page but everything else gives "Uh oh! Something has gone wrong."
<rackertom> Andrwe: See chan topic
<jogam> hi same here, any ETA for the firewall trouble fix?
<Andrwe> ah k, sorry, thanks
<randomuser32> I have not seen an ETA yet.
<agt_the_walker> time to study I guess ;)
<dobey> as soon as possible :)
<jogam> ohoho... well all the best to the guys having to deal with it...
<delaf> hell
<delaf> hello
<dobey> read the topic
<delaf> dobey: :)
<delaf> thx
<delaf> good luck to the sys/net admins in charge !
<xoai> Any update on launchpad ppa status? I got 404 "failed to fetch" error when apt-get update :(
<peter___> seeing the same
<nacc> xoai: peter___: \topic ?
<AlmightyOatmeal> it appears launchpad.net is having some issues right now, is there a status page where one can see what is happening?
<xoai_> There’s a twitter page but it seems not to be updated. https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<AlmightyOatmeal> https://identi.ca/launchpadstatus <-- that doesn't seem to have been updated in a year either
<AlmightyOatmeal> was someone playing jump-rope with the ethernet cables in the datacenter again?
<xoai_> identi.ca is a dead social network
<nacc> AlmightyOatmeal: \topic ?
<AlmightyOatmeal> nacc: i didn't see that after the user list loaded in irssi, thank you
<xoai_> nickserv ghost
<nacc> AlmightyOatmeal: np
<magicalChicken> Launchpad is back online for me
<xoai> me too
<agt_the_walker> looks good to me also
<AlmightyOatmeal> nothing exploded yet
<ackiejoe> confirmed here as well, seems to be all working again
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> I've issues downloading the file from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1595398/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1595398 in unity (Ubuntu) "What is the difference between Settings and System Settings?" [Low,Incomplete]
<seb128> unsure if that's a launchpad issue or something went wrong and that it needs to be attached again?
<dobey> see /topic
<AlmightyOatmeal> maybe someone should update the twitter feed or maybe launchpad should use something like statuspage.io
<AlmightyOatmeal> maybe make it less cumbersome to figure out that someone b0rked the firewall.
<jbicha> I'm having trouble dput'ing to Ubuntu (ppa is fine though), is it just me or is it part of today's LP issues?
<dobey> where the heck is the magic lp page for copying binaries from the primary archive
<seb128> jbicha, I'm getting a connection refused atm
<yofel> does someone know a jenkins plugin that can read the data from LP git webhooks?
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> it was actually a datacentre power outage apparently
<cjwatson> I believe it's mostly back from a quick scan through scrollback, though haven't checked exhaustively
<misutasupakoru> hi, just popping in, launchpad ppa builds appear to stall on publishing for me..earlier the ppa ftp upload appeared offline as well.. are there general issues of notice at the moment?
<nacc> misutasupakoru: there's probably a backlog at this point due to the previous outage
<misutasupakoru> ah okay, glad to hear i'm not the only one experiencing issues. just got started on using launchpad and might have been noobness.
<cjwatson> hm, the ppa publisher is indeed not happy
<cjwatson> let me see if I can get somebody to poke that quickly
<cjwatson> misutasupakoru: should recover in a bit, there was a lock held following the power outage
<cjwatson> but there'll be five or six hours of backlog so it will indeed take a while to sort its life out
<misutasupakoru> well it appears to move on nicely, my queued actions suddenly jump to life.
<nacc> misutasupakoru: mine too :)
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<mapreri> does the machine which runs the debian importer use the -proposed suite?  — wrt lp #1587667 I wouldn't mind having a package synced :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1587667 in Launchpad itself "Import from Debian fails for source packages with included tarball .asc" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587667
#launchpad 2016-06-24
<kaputtnik> Since yesterday evening launchpad is "processing new chnages to this branch..."
<kaputtnik> Is there a problem with launchpad?
<kaputtnik> affected branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~widelands-dev/widelands-website/django1_8
<cjwatson> kaputtnik: Looks like codehosting was down at the time and caused the attempt to scan that branch to crash.  I suggest you try forcing a rescan: use http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/lp-rescan-branch, run as "lp-rescan-branch lp:~widelands-dev/widelands-website/django1_8"
<kaputtnik> cjwatson: There is a conflict when i try to install launchpadlib
<kaputtnik> hm. sorry, it's invalid syntax:
<kaputtnik> File "/tmp/pip-build-fap1y1zz/lazr.restfulclient/ez_setup.py", line 98
<kaputtnik>         except pkg_resources.VersionConflict, e:
<kaputtnik>                                             ^
<kaputtnik>     SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<sskripnick> hi all. is it possible to perform xhr to api? https://api.launchpad.net/devel/
<sskripnick> im trying but got "invalid json response"
<sskripnick> I see the header in response: X-Frame-Options: SAMEORIGIN
<sskripnick> does this mean I cannot query launchpad api with browser from other page?
<nacc> kaputtnik: install it to where? that seems to be trying to use python3 specifically, with python2 code
<kaputtnik> nacc: Yes, thanks.. always the same fault :-D
<nacc> kaputtnik: right, so you're using pip to install? in 16.04?
<kaputtnik> nacc: arch-linux, but yes pip
<cjwatson> kaputtnik: sigh, we need to get that updated - but in the meantime, should work if you use python2
<nacc> kaputtnik: yeah, might need to invoke with python2 directly (rather than python, as arch seems to be the only one that has hcanged the default python)
<cjwatson> Latest version of lazr.restfulclient no longer ships ez_setup.py, but PyPI is behind
<kaputtnik> I have to go for now... thanks for helping
<dobey> ah that is the fun part of having /usr/bin/python be python3 though. yay arch :)
<nacc> dobey: :)
#launchpad 2016-06-25
<bobby_tables> hey there, may i ask straight away?
<sergiusens> dobey well upstream python says it is the same language ;-)
<dobey> sergiusens: pretty sure not. in the same way that c++11 and c++14 aren't the same language. also pretty sure barry disagrees :)
#launchpad 2016-06-26
<darkblue_b> hi all - working with our project Debian Developer, I have suffered through four+ hours of making two packages, and I would like to add them to a PPA in Launchpad
<darkblue_b> anyone available to walk me through debsign ?
<darkblue_b> ok - that didnt work
<darkblue_b> hm keyid - hello ?
<renatosilva> can someone please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/295629? thanks
<darkblue_b> hi all - it seems it is far simpler to copy form one PPA to another, rather than build on the OS..
<darkblue_b> BUT I should complete the exercise and setup my keys the right way...
<darkblue_b> anyone available to walk me through setting up gpg and debsign on a client ?
<mapreri> cjwatson: is the machine running the debian importer using -updates?  or do we need to wait for the next precise (or trusty?) point release to have packages shipping .asc be imported in ubuntu? :)
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: my suggestion would be to work through https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage and tell us where you get stuck
<cjwatson> mapreri: yes, it's using -updates, it'll be upgraded automatically at some point this coming week
<cjwatson> usual napalm upgrades are on Thursday I think
<cjwatson> (ICBW)
<mapreri> well, of course I know nothing about how the ubuntu infra is distributed inside canonical's DCs...
<mapreri> but ok, will check back next Friday, then
<cjwatson> I can ask for an earlier upgrade if absolutely necessary, but I prefer not to use sysadmin time if I don't have to
<mapreri> nah, no need to.
<mapreri> also, istr precise/trusty . releases are not that far away
<cjwatson> possibly, but they have no bearing on upgrades :)
<mapreri> -eparse
<cjwatson> "have no bearing on" -> "do not affect"
<cjwatson> or "are not relevant to"
<mapreri> ah, yeah, I intended that after the .releases they tend to have to upgrade, I guess, even if they don't run -updates, or for some reasons they don't upgrade this time.
<mapreri> (btw, that was a serious "Englishism" :P)
<cjwatson> ok, that isn't how it works in our infrastructure, and I wouldn't expect it to be how it works generally; point releases in Ubuntu don't correspond to packages being copied into the release suite, unlike in Debian, they just stay in -updates
<cjwatson> so you have to have -updates enabled to get a point release *anyway*, and at that point you might as well just apply updates more frequently to make it easier to diagnose problems caused by upgrades if they occur
<mapreri> oh, meh.
<mapreri> that goes me only running the last release on a couple of non-important end-user machines, evidently I'm not up to speed on how ubuntu stable stuff works.
<darkblue_b> cjwatson: those are the pages I had open.. I am stuck, and I said where
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: can you be more specific about exactly what you're stuck with?  you've said "gpg and debsign" but I need a bit more information about exactly what you've tried so far
<darkblue_b> .. I have a Launchpad account now, and I initialized a key pair on the Launchpad side.. but on the client VM, the dput is not working
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: what error message is it producing?
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: and what exactly do you mean by initialising a key pair on the Launchpad side?  the way this works is that you generate a key pair yourself and upload the public half to Launchpad
<darkblue_b> debsign ..  skipped "Brian M Hamlin <maplabs@light42.com>": secret key not available
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey may be helpful
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: sounds like the system where you're running debsign doesn't have the secret key.  where did you generate it?
<darkblue_b> I will look, but I am saying.. the Launchpad side is set up.. its the client in a VM that is stuck
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: Launchpad does not and cannot generate secret keys for you
<darkblue_b> duh
<cjwatson> so I'm asking you, where did you generate the secret key?
<darkblue_b> .. on the VM where the packages were built, with a generic user
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: run "gpg --list-secret-keys" and see what that says
<cjwatson> (in the VM)
<darkblue_b> ok - this is what I was asking about,  trying
<darkblue_b> gpg: /home/user/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: also, as far as I can see it is *not* set up on the Launchpad side - the account attached to that email address has no GPG keys associated with it
<darkblue_b> .. thats all
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: are you running this as the same user as which you generated the key?
<darkblue_b> my account is called screenlight, I set it up years ago
<darkblue_b> no not at all.. I am a human being with several computers
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: ok, there may be a bit of confusion since https://launchpad.net/~maplabs also exists with the email address you quoted above
<cjwatson> but anyway
<darkblue_b> I dont know anything about launchpad/maplabs
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: if you generated the key on some other system, then you will have to copy it to the VM where you want to sign it
<cjwatson> er, where you want to use it for signing, that is
<cjwatson> you can just copy over the whole ~/.gnupg directory if the VM has nothing important there already
<darkblue_b> I generated a new key pair on the VM I am building on..
<cjwatson> then why did you say "no not at all" when I asked if you were running this as the same user as which you generated the key?
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I'm very confused about your arrangements
<darkblue_b> I am not enthusiastic about repeated requirements on me as a human, to do contribution work
<darkblue_b> maybe I am a human and not a cog
<cjwatson> look, you're asking me for help, I'm very happy to give it despite it being a Sunday evening, but I just don't understand your setup
<darkblue_b> ok - thats fair, I am happy to explain it
<darkblue_b> I am asking for help and I aprpeciate your time
<cjwatson> at the moment there's no evidence that you generated a key pair on that VM, or at least not as the same user, since in that case "gpg --list-secret-keys" would have listed it
<darkblue_b> there is only one user on the VM, called user
<cjwatson> would it perhaps be easier for you to do the signing remotely (from the perspective of the VM)?  perhaps you can SSH into the VM, for instance?
<darkblue_b> I did generate a key pair, for this exercise, on the VM
<cjwatson> or SSH out of the VM to a location where your normal key is stored?
<darkblue_b> I am open to suggestions.. something isnt working
<darkblue_b> I dont have a normal key on the Launchpad system
<darkblue_b> .. this is one of the few time I have tried to do this..
<cjwatson> it is not really usual to need to generate a separate key pair for the VM - you *can* do that sort of thing but that is a choice on your part that makes things more complicated
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~screenlight shows a normal key, with the short ID B0A9785A
<cjwatson> do you have that either somewhere where you can SSH to the VM, or somewhere that you can SSH to from the VM?
<darkblue_b> you mean the "Open PGP Keys" ?
<cjwatson> yes
<darkblue_b> .. looking
<cjwatson> OpenPGP is a standard; gpg is an implementation of it
<darkblue_b> oh ok
<darkblue_b> that key is from 2013
<darkblue_b> .. I may have to boot an older system
<cjwatson> that may be the easiest way (and then you can copy ~/.gnupg to somewhere more convenient).  failing that, perhaps tell me as exactly as you can what you did to generate the key pair on the VM
<cjwatson> the good news is you should only have to work through this once!
<darkblue_b> I can tell you what I did yesterday far better than the 2013 actions
<cjwatson> so the reason I ask about SSH is that there are variants of debsign that will let you run it with a key on a different system from the package you're trying to sign
<cjwatson> which is what I'd do if I were building source packages in a VM (I don't, but it's certainly conceivable)
<darkblue_b> as far as I recall, I tried to build something in 2013 and gave up.. and the host system is now turned off, although I very likely do have it
<darkblue_b> I will try to read what you just said carefully
<cjwatson> if you don't have the key handy, you can certainly generate a fresh one and upload that to Launchpad, but from all the information available to me so far I think something must have gone wrong in your attempt to do so
<cjwatson> I would still tend to suggest keeping keys somewhere less ephemeral than a VM
<darkblue_b> yesterday I spent more than four hours building two pacakges, along with a mentor.. in the course of doing so, I made an RSA  key pair too
<darkblue_b> I uploaded the public portion of that pair to Launchpad, with the super-easy paste box
<darkblue_b> you can see it as user@live10
<cjwatson> aha
<cjwatson> now I understand your error
<cjwatson> that is an SSH key, not a GPG key
<cjwatson> they are completely different things
<darkblue_b> I had no idea
<darkblue_b> new to me
<cjwatson> follow https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<darkblue_b> ok reading.. biab.. thx
<cjwatson> SSH keys are used for connecting to a remote system via the secure shell protocol; from Launchpad's perspective, this is mainly used for pushing code to our Bazaar or Git code hosting; you can also use it for uploading packages as a substitute for anonymous FTP, but it's just a transport in that case
<cjwatson> GPG keys are used for general-purpose signing and encryption; from Launchpad's perspective, you use them to sign packages to authenticate that they came from you
<cjwatson> possibly in an ideal world it would be possible for them to be the same key, but there are some cryptographic advantages to them being separate and anyway we're constrained by the behaviour of the lower-level tools we depend on
 * cjwatson -> dinner
#launchpad 2017-06-19
<sur5r> hi everyone. can anyone tell me how to proceed when i consistently get oopses when trying to log in to launchpad? ubuntuone login itself is working...
<cjwatson> sur5r: Can you give us the OOPS ID?
<cjwatson> sur5r: (we can fix it for you if you do)
<sur5r> let me generate a new one *g*
<sur5r>  OOPS-276c9cbd23332010a7cfaefde7ab8da2
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-276c9cbd23332010a7cfaefde7ab8da2
<sur5r> cjwatson: there you go
<cjwatson> thanks.  oh for goodness's sake, oops.c.c is lagging again.  this may take a while - how about I email you when it's done?
<sur5r> no hurry
<sur5r> i fighting this for months now
<sur5r> *i'm
<cjwatson> OK, we should really fix this damn bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> which is almost certainly what you're running into
<sur5r> i suspected sth. like that
<sur5r> because my mail address is known to launchpad because of debian packages i maintain
<cjwatson> right, a typical case
<cjwatson> anyway, we have a strategy to fix it, I'll do it once the oops analysis system catches up
<sur5r> thanks a lot
<sur5r> btw.: login-support@c.c seems to be aliased to /dev/null
<sur5r> or isd-support@ whatever
<cjwatson> I don't know about that part of it I'm afraid
<sur5r> i thought as much
<sur5r> it's just that those addresses are where you end up when trying to use mail to solve the problem
<sur5r> should've come here right away *g*
<cjwatson> trying to find out where it currently goes
<cjwatson> apparently it goes to an RT queue that I've been meaning to get access to for ages and have never got round to it, so I'll chase that up
<sur5r> *G*
#launchpad 2017-06-20
<cjwatson> sur5r: So your autocreated username based on an imported Debian package was "sur5r", whereas the one in the account you created in February was "sur5r.".  Normally I'd prefer the manually-created username, but in this case it looks like you might prefer the automatically-created one.  Which would you like to use?
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to edit my exising and working recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/+recipe/ltsp+debian-packaging
<alkisg> If I click "edit" and "OK" without touching anything, I'm getting an error: No such branch: 'lp:~alkisg/+git/ltsp-debian'.
<alkisg> ...which clearly exists... what could be wrong therE?
<alkisg> Eh ok the problem was lp:ltsp, yet it complained about lp:~alkisg/+git/ltsp-debian... I guess it's a side-effect of https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1623924
<cjwatson> Indeed, because it resolved lp:ltsp to a bzr branch and then found that there was no bzr branch called lp:~alkisg/+git/ltsp-debian
<sur5r> cjwatson: i'd prefer the one without the dot, so the autocreated one it is
<cjwatson> sur5r: ack
<alkisg> cjwatson: if a recipe starts with "# git-build-recipe" instead of bzr-builder, it would be nice to assume git... :) Ty!
<cjwatson> alkisg: Sadly not that simple with the slightly weird internals
<cjwatson> Believe me that I thought of that :P
<alkisg> Hehe
<cjwatson> sur5r: You should be able to log in now.  Sorry for the delay.
<sur5r> cjwatson: no problem, thanks a lot. as i've trying to get this solved since february.. *gg*
<sur5r> it works \o/
<sur5r> w17
<cjwatson> excellent
<mitya57> I have the email delay problem again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24909363/. There is a >20 hours (!) delay between Mon, 19 Jun 2017 20:02:29 +0000 (haetae.canonical.com) and Tue, 20 Jun 2017 09:42:34 -0700 (mx.google.com).
<mitya57> Does anybody know if this is a problem on Canonical side or on Google side?
 * mitya57 suspects this may be a problem on Google side because I recently had delayed messages from some my colleagues too, but not really sure.
<dannf> is there a way to add yakkety tasks to LP: #1694859 for the makedumpfile package? i deleted the yakkety task for the linux package, and that made it unavailable for makedumpfile when i marked it as affected
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1694859 in kexec-tools (Ubuntu Zesty) "arm64 kernel crashdump support" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1694859
<wgrant> dannf: yakkety will show up on +nominate if you delete the last yakkety task on that bug (kexec-tools)
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/110195 is all about this weirdness
<dannf> wgrant: ah
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 110195 in Launchpad itself "Nominating a bug for a distro series affects all package tasks for that distro" [Critical,Triaged]
#launchpad 2017-06-21
<CoderEurope> Kindly tell me wat I am doing wrong, cheers (Error ID: OOPS-85910061484d144e524b0832515e9ed3) [?]
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-85910061484d144e524b0832515e9ed3
<nacc> CoderEurope: hrm, that oops isn't found. What were you doing?
<CoderEurope> nac, changing my 'languages settings' in Launchpad. Seems to time out, thou ?
<nacc> CoderEurope: sorry, had a hiccup here. I am able to change my language ok (and the oops shows up now, i guess it just took a moment to propogate)
<tsimonq2> I'm not remembering how to fix this problem when I try to use the Launchpad API...
<tsimonq2> httplib2.SSLHandshakeError: [SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:661)
<tsimonq2> Full traceback and command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24918550/
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Get rid of the locally-installed httplib2.
<nacc> tsimonq2: was going to ask why there is so much in and out of the system and local python directories :)
<cjwatson> CoderEurope: The offending query seems much faster on the development Launchpad instance where I can run EXPLAIN on it, so it may have been just a temporary glitch of some kind; but feel free to file a bug with the OOPS ID if the problem persists.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: (also, you might want to refrain from running pip as root in future; it's a good way to screw up your system in fun ways.)
<CoderEurope> cjwatson, It sorted itself out, thank-you (nowt- lost).
<cjwatson> Good.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Thanks :)
#launchpad 2017-06-22
<CoderEurope> good morning hobbits
<CoderEurope> How do I contribute to English Canadian on launchpad ?
<CoderEurope> What is the bug list for ubuntuOS artful aadrvark 17.10 ?
<tshirtman> hello, i messed up updating the ppa o
<tshirtman> f our project, and pushed with the wrong version in changelog
<tshirtman> (10.0 instead of 1.10.0) now i'd like to correct it, but build got rejected because it's lower than the previous successful build
<tshirtman> (kivy-stable ppa)
<tshirtman> any insight of how to correct that?
<tshirtman> hm previous related questions are not encouraging https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/126403 https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/12218 https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/19614
<tshirtman> i guess i'll ask for clearing the wrongly build package
<tshirtman> (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/644496)
<cjwatson> I've answered your question there.
<tshirtman> thanks a lot, found the page :)
<nacc> cjwatson: what is the default sort order for getPublishedSources if order_by_date is not set? is it in version order (newest to oldest)?
<cjwatson> nacc: source package name (lexicographical), SPPH ID (highest to lowest), version (highest to lowest, omitted if you specify a version)
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks! is that specified somewhere? i'm going to be leveraging that in our code and want to document it, if possible
<cjwatson> nacc: only in code at the moment ...
<cjwatson> nacc: are you sure you want to rely on this?  tell me more about what you're doing
<rbasak> Won't SPPH ID be always unique, and so version based sorting will never happen? Or am I missing something?
<cjwatson> rbasak: I think the version fallback is indeed probably pointless, but it's there in the code at the moment
<cjwatson> oh, I quoted it wrongly
<cjwatson> it's actually source package name (lexicographical), version (highest to lowest, omitted if you specify a version), SPPH ID (highest to lowest)
<cjwatson> that makes more sense
<cjwatson> nacc: ^-
<rbasak> Ah. Thanks!
<rbasak> I'm not sure of the exact logic nacc's relying on so I'll leave it to him to answer your question.
<cjwatson> (a given source package can be copied, which creates a new SPPH, so the effect is that newer copies of the same package show up first)
<rbasak> I know we were looking for version-based sorting. I'm not sure exactly why.
<rbasak> Possibly to walk backwards to find something that has a matching orig tarball or something.
<nacc> cjwatson: well for the purposes of our 'dpkg-buildpackage -S' wrapper, I want to find the most recent version (if it exists) that is the same upstream version to grab the orig tarball for. But I want to shortcut out of the search (as it can take a while) if the upstream version we are building is newer than any published version (e.g., for a uupdate)
<cjwatson> I guess it indeed doesn't make sense to do your own sort then
<nacc> I don't need it to be in version order for the general case, and really don't want it that way for the general case as we're often based upon the publishing order (e.g., a fix to the most recent xenial publish). But this one case (uupdate) is special :)
<cjwatson> It's unlikely to change, but it would probably be a good idea to file a bug (or just an MP ...) to document the current sort order
<nacc> cjwatson: ack, will do
<cjwatson> Your general case basically sounds like order_by_date
<nacc> cjwatson: yep, and that's what we were using
<nacc> cjwatson: *are using
<cjwatson> which is technically Desc(SPPH.datecreated), Desc(SPPH.id), but should normally amount to the same thing except in edge cases of nearby transactions
<nacc> cjwatson: yep, makes sense
<nacc> cjwatson: unless you can think of a saner way for me to query launchpad for (is my upstream version newer than any published upstream version in (ubuntu, debian))
<cjwatson> FWIW, on the teach-to-fish principle, you can find this in lib/lp/soyuz/model/archive.py and then grep for def getPublishedSources
<nacc> cjwatson: excellent, thanks!
<cjwatson> I don't think LP has any more immediate way to do that at the moment
<cjwatson> that I can think of anyway
<nacc> cjwatson: sure, that's fine -- I appreciate you taking the time to teach this fisherman-wannabe
<cjwatson> the interface declaration that shows up in the apidoc and such is in lib/lp/soyuz/interfaces/archive.py
<cjwatson> that's a general pattern for most things
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks! https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/launchpad/document-getpublishedsources-sort/+merge/326177
<cjwatson> nacc: merged, thanks
<nacc> cjwatson: thank you!
<nacc> rbasak: --^ fyi (public documentation, if it helps with your review for the tooling change)
<rbasak> Thanks!
#launchpad 2017-06-23
<metadot> Launchpad seems to be having problems? I'm trying to report a kernel bug, but I'm just getting timeout errors when submitting. (Error ID: OOPS-11c5b673fc0264d239b7b81841a8213c)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-11c5b673fc0264d239b7b81841a8213c
<metadot> Yep, tried yet again and still failing: (Error ID: OOPS-e3f5793a5313138469c8f2d39144c5d7)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-e3f5793a5313138469c8f2d39144c5d7
#launchpad 2017-06-24
<blamar> I don't suppose anyone knows if ubuntu packaging history (e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+publishinghistory) is available via the Launchpad API? Trying to not crawl and be a responsible citizen but can't find any docs :-(
<cjwatson> blamar: sure - you probably want to start from https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-getPublishedSources
<cjwatson> so e.g. lp.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.getPublishedSources(source_name='openssl', exact_match=True) or some elaboration on that
#launchpad 2017-06-25
<blamar> cjwatson: perfect! thank you very much.
#launchpad 2018-06-18
<Laney> I've seen "gpg: keyserver receive failed: No data" a few times today while watching autopkgtest logs
<Laney> is there some instability going on?
<Laney> Things generally work after they retry so it's not critical, just some wasted time / cycles.
<cjwatson> Laney: I've seen the odd glitch too, but the keyserver is operated by IS not us
<Laney> cjwatson: OK, I thought you might know anyway. I'll go ask them.
#launchpad 2018-06-19
<zhenguoli> hello, everyone! I am new to debian package. I want to know if there exists some specification about the directory structure like the po(i18n) and which files are needed for desktop application?
<zhenguoli> thank you in advance.
<nacc> zhenguoli: i think you have the wrong channel, do you want #debian-packaging?
<zhenguoli> nacc thanks. I may switch the channel.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: This is a first for me... chroot problem? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3291/+sourcepub/9192457/+listing-archive-extra
<tsimonq2> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/3291/ubuntu cosmic InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 85504128ECF1204C
<tsimonq2> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/3291/ubuntu cosmic InRelease' is not signed.
<tsimonq2> hmm
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Just retry, please.  There's some known keyserver instability at the moment.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Alright, thanks.
<bigfoot-> "Bad Request" whenever I want to submit a new bug to bugs.launchpad.net; is there some known outage?
<cjwatson> bigfoot-: Nothing known.
<cjwatson> bigfoot-: Do you get an OOPS ID?
<cjwatson> bigfoot-: Or is there anything more you can tell us?  "Bad Request" is awfully general.
<bigfoot-> I figured it out; have seen that earlier, too.  The problem was that the attachment I tried to upload was not readable to the user running Firefox.  bugs.launchpad.net doesn't seem to take this too generously.
<cjwatson> bigfoot-: Ah, so https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1777095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1777095 in Launchpad itself "Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bigfoot-> Yes.
<cjwatson> It'll be somewhere in lib/lp/bugs/browser/bugmessage.py.  Hopefully not too hard to fix ...
<bigfoot-> I'd be happy if lp could be more verbose in this case, this caught me twice in the last few years ... ;)
<cjwatson> Right, it's absolutely a bug - I'll try to squeeze in a fix somewhere
<cjwatson> bigfoot-: actually, bad news, I just investigated and there's no reasonable way I can see for Launchpad to work around this (see the bug for details of why).  It needs to be fixed in Firefox.
<cjwatson> Not necessarily to be able to read the file, of course, but at least to send a request that isn't so catastrophically ill-formed that it makes Apache reject it.
#launchpad 2018-06-20
<baqar> Does anyone know how to get dput to work behind an http proxy? trying to push a package to ppa.
<rbasak> /etc/dput.cf suggests to me that uploading to a ppa uses ftp
<cjwatson> /usr/share/doc/dput/TODO:* Support FTP-over-HTTP for FTP proxy users.
<cjwatson> I'm going to go with "you probably have to try SFTP instead"
<baqar> cjwatson thanks. sftp worked.
#launchpad 2018-06-21
<MrCash> Hey
<MrCash> I'm having trouble accessing ppa:chris-lea/libsodium-dev
<MrCash> And it was fine yesterday
<hloeung> MrCash: it's a member's PPA. Looks like it's not there anymore - https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea
<hloeung> there is libsodium though. I think you're best off reaching out to Chris Lea
<MrCash> Hmm, thanks for the help
<MrCash> Should i just try libsodium to see if that would work?
<MrCash> (I'm building a music bot for Discord on a RPI)
<tintou> hi, is there a way to have dep11 support on a PPA?
<cjwatson> tintou: hmm, I think not as it stands at the moment - the dep11 support for the primary archive is done by an external scanner maintained by the Ubuntu team whose output we sync automatically from Launchpad, which would be a pretty heavyweight thing to spin up for PPAs.  I'm not sure how that would/could work
#launchpad 2018-06-22
 * tsimonq2 wishes for build profile support.........
<cpaelzer> hi, I struggle to find a good doc on how to create a private PPA
<cpaelzer> I know I used them, but I never created one on my own
<cpaelzer> anyone aware where I'd be able to find such a doc?
<wgrant> cpaelzer: The only way to create one as private from the start is to create it within a private team, but admins can make a public PPA private after it is created but before the first upload.
<cpaelzer> wgrant: ok we have a private Team
<cpaelzer> so if I create a ppa in there is it private by default then?
<wgrant> cpaelzer: Yes
<cpaelzer> Thanks
<cpaelzer> But it probably need to get out of this
<cpaelzer> If you have authorization from Canonical to use Launchpad's commercial features, then contact us to have that applied to this project.
<cpaelzer> I'll get the business people involved to sort that out
<cpaelzer> wgrant: do you know what usually is needed to get that "officalized" ?
<wgrant> cpaelzer: For internal or partner projects, talk to me in #launchpad-ops on Canonical IRC or email commercial@launchpad.net.
<wxl> strange timeout https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/linux-image-generic
<cjwatson> wxl: file a bug with an OOPS ID, please; looks like a page that needs some bulk loading treatment
<wxl> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1778289
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778289 in Launchpad itself "timeout error on ubuntu/{xenial,trusty}/*/linux-image-generic" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
<wxl> np
<cjwatson> (no need to do much analysis of which series fail and which don't; it's likely mostly coincidental, and the OOPS gives us much more information)
<wxl> ah
<wxl> well i was going to say i should have checked other packages built from linux-meta but maybe not :)
<cjwatson> nah, no need
<cjwatson> I know people outside the company can't see it (because they often end up having confidential information in them), but OOPSes basically include a full trace of all SQL statements issued during the course of trying to render the page, and some analysis of things like repeated statements
<cjwatson> so it helps to have at least a little bit of context of what you're trying to do, but after that the OOPS tends to tell us all
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: arm64/armhf/powerpc/ppc64el/s390x builders offline due to DC outage | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: arm64/armhf/powerpc/ppc64el/s390x builders offline due to datacentre outage | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2018-06-23
<tsimonq2> Sorry for bothering, but is there any sort of status update on the datacenter outage?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Several hours at least.
<wgrant> There was a fire.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Ouch.
<wgrant> I'd expect it to be back this weekend.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> (I wonder why this is the only datacenter with all these machines.)
<wgrant> We only have a limited amount of !x86 hardware and it's all in one DC.
<tsimonq2> Gotcha.
<tsimonq2> Thanks wgrant.
<Peng_> I'm totally just curious, but, a fire? Jeez. Is anyone planning to write up what happened?
<wgrant> Peng_: Not sure of full details, but a fire elsewhere in the building means we have rather less electricity than is useful.
<Peng_> Ah. :X
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> The build farm's back to normal, though the ARM queue will take another couple of hours to clear.
#launchpad 2018-06-24
<ginggs> wgrant: I noticed the armhf huge autopkgtest queue drained, while 12 jobs still remaining in the regular queue  http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#queue-ubuntu-cosmic-armhf - six of them were queued nearly 24 hours ago
<ginggs> unblocked now
#launchpad 2019-06-17
<hloeung> ppa.lp.net going down in 10 mins for quick maintenance
<hloeung> ppa.lp.net donw for maintenance
<hloeung> done
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: wgrant. (others?): the builders again are soemwhat stuck
<wgrant> cpaelzer: Looking
<cpaelzer> actually more than I've seen every before so maybe this is not one of the usual "please bump"
<cpaelzer> but I'll leave that to you
<wgrant> cpaelzer: Looks okay to me, what's the issue you're seeing?
<cpaelzer> really, let me make sure I refreshed that ...
<cpaelzer> https://launchpad.net/builders
<cpaelzer> well I assumed that 6 day queues are the same usual issue
<cpaelzer> but maybe ther just is that much load?
<cpaelzer> oh I see
<cpaelzer> "ubuntu/test-rebuild-20190614"
<wgrant> cpaelzer: It's a test rebuild.
<wgrant> But normal builds will be scheduled in front of it.
<wgrant> If you have a particular stuck build we can investigate.
<cpaelzer> I'll give it a few minutes for the prios to kick in on the next finish
<cpaelzer> should be fine
<cpaelzer> and I'll not which builders are in "cleaning" as sometimes they seem to not recover
<cpaelzer> note to myself atm 4-7, 9, 11, 13, 17-19
<cpaelzer> no I think we are good wgrant
<cpaelzer> sorry for the noise
<wgrant> We track the cleanings fairly closely during this sort of event
<cpaelzer> I assumed on the long queues we might again be stuck on cleanup, but we arent
<wgrant> Heh that would be pretty impressive
<acheronuk> livefs build seems 'stuck'? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/eoan/kubuntu/+build/170391
<acheronuk> same for ubuntu https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/eoan/ubuntu/+build/170405
<cjwatson> buildd-manager seems to be working happily enough
<cjwatson> Though the job apparently finished (according to its logs) quite a few hours ago and it hasn't finished fetching it, so might be more subtly stuck
<cjwatson> Anyway, I'm off today so can't look
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks. I just looked at yesterdays livefs, and the log says it took about 15mins, but the LP page says 'took 6 hours, 15 minutes'. the full cd-build-logs also show there was that ~6hr hang
<acheronuk> so something is amiss, but hopefully will complete after a delay
<Coda_Sailor> How do I reopen an "Solved" answer?
<bryce> hi, need help with an account issue
<bryce> my uploads are getting associated with an incorrect account - 'brmce' instead of 'bryce'
<bryce> If you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exim4/4.92-7ubuntu1 you can see Uploaded by is linking to https://launchpad.net/~brmce instead of https://launchpad.net/~bryce
<bryce> 'brmce' doesn't appear anywhere in my local configs nor in the .changes or .dsc I used to upload, so I can't spot where this misconnection occurred
<bryce> it is also present on a recent dovecot upload and I believe on logwatch as well, so is not something package-specific
<wgrant> bryce: The link occurs by email address. See the link on https://launchpad.net/~brmce to merge the account into your main one and add the email address to your account.
<bryce> wgrant, alright thanks
<wgrant> bryce: The issue is you don't have canonical.com addresses on your main LP account
<wgrant> So a new placeholder was created when LP saw you upload with it again
<bryce> huh, interesting.  I take it it just randomly changes a char in the firstname or something?
<wgrant> bryce: It normally tries to append innocuous characters first, but those must have collided too
<wgrant> Permuting a random character is close to a last resort
<wgrant> iirc
<bryce> I should go ahead and add bryce.harrington@canonical.com while I'm at it
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> I see the merge has worked though
<wgrant> You should also remove any obsolete OpenPGP or SSH keys
<wgrant> e.g. there's a couple of 1024Ds there
<bryce> ah yes, will do
<wgrant> bryce: Also revoke any old clients from https://dogfood.paddev.net/%7Ebryce/+oauth-tokens
<wgrant> er
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/%7Ebryce/+oauth-tokens
<teward> 'dogfood' - fun names for instances heh.  :)
<bryce> wgrant, ok that's quite a list, but think most all of those are obsolete.  I'll cull it down.  Thanks!
<rbasak> "Permuting a random character is close to a last resort"
<rbasak> Wow!
<rbasak> I was convinced it was caused by a typo because of that permutation :)
<wgrant> Nope
 * wgrant finds the code
<wgrant> https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/tree/lib/lp/registry/model/person.py#n4298
<sarnold> pity attempts isn't logged :)
<bryce> I like the exception.  "some twonk"
<wgrant> sarnold: So funny story
<sarnold> bryce: hah, I overlooked that :)
<teward> LOL xD
<teward> must read that exception xD
<teward> just*
<wgrant> sarnold: Originally generate_nick was run on the whole email address so you ended up with something like foo-gmail. But that revealed too much of the email address, so it was changed to just use the local part (so foo).
<wgrant> But of course many local parts collide
<wgrant> And it seeded the RNG from only the localpart
<wgrant> So we ended up with hundreds of deterministic mutations of "lp"
<sarnold> ohhhhhh nooo
<wgrant> We had usernames that were more than 200 characters long as a result of it
<sarnold> "why does it take ten minutes to create a new user account?"
<bryce> hah
<wgrant> They all look very random
<sarnold> "mine just created in seconds"
<wgrant> 78luphr0rnk2nuqimstywepozxn9kl19tqh0tx66b5dki1xx-launchpad-a811i2i3ytqlsztthjth0svbccw8inm65tmkqp9sarr553jq
<wgrant> 78luphr0rnk2nuqimstywepozxn9kl19tqh0tx66b5dki1xxs-phn5hho65-a811i2i3ytqlsztthjth0svbccw8inm65tmkqp9sarr553jq5
<wgrant> random, but suspiciously similar
<wgrant> 78luphr0rnk2nuqimstywepozxn9kl19tqh0tx66b5dki1xxsh5mkz9gl21a5rlwfnr-launchpad-a811i2i3ytqlsztthjth0svbccw8inm65tmkqp9sarr553jq53in4xm1m8wn3o4rlwa
<wgrant> Was very confusing before we worked it out :)
<sarnold> yeah, I can imagine it wasn't real obvious :)
<sarnold> did you wind up swapping out all those user names? those urls would be pretty unwieldy to use, but they aren't needed often..
<sarnold> how many needed changing?
<wgrant> We didn't go back and fix them.
<wgrant> There are maybe a thousand past 100 characters, not many.
<sarnold> no complaints? :)
<wgrant> People could always change their username
<wgrant> So anyone who cared had already fixed it
<sarnold> oh! I never noticed that :)
<sarnold> (or maybe I did, is that the one where you can't change your name if you've got PPAs?
<wgrant> It's locked while you have live PPAs
<wgrant> Yeah
<teward> wgrant: is there a bug about longer-than-4digits CVE codes?
<teward> wrt bugs and CVE linking
<wgrant> teward: They work fine
<wgrant> AFAIK
<teward> wgrant: they don't
<teward> 2019-12816 <-- "Invalid format" - unless it needs CVE- before it?
<sarnold> teward: you can paste long cves into a comment and launchpad will scrape them out of it
<teward> or is that a "CVE Not Listed" issue?
<teward> 2019-12816 is not a known CVE sequence number. <-- this is what i hit
<teward> sarnold: oh good you're alive
<teward> you can answer the question in -hardened nwo :)
<teward> now*
<wgrant> That sounds like it wasn't in the last dump we imported from Mitre
<wgrant> LP's supported up to 7 digits since 2014 from what I can see
<teward> ah.
<teward> wgrant: when was the last import?
<wgrant> 2019-06-17 08:48:40 ERROR   Unable to connect for CVE database https://cve.mitre.org/data/downloads/allitems.xml.gz
<wgrant> I wonder why
<sarnold> curious indeed. I can scrape it from my home machine
<wgrant> Yeah, probably an internal proxy issue
#launchpad 2019-06-18
<AnAnt> Hello, my PPA refuses my upload saying that my signing key has expired, although I have updated the expiry date and uploaded it to SKS servers, what should I do ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: It can take a little while to replicate to the keyservers that Launchpad uses. What's the fingerprint, and how long ago did you push it?
<AnAnt> I uploaded yesterday the updated key: 8206A19620847E6D0DF8B176BC196A94EDDDA1B7
<AnAnt> I judt iploaded that key to keyserfer.ubuntu.com too
<AnAnt> I just uploaded that key to keyserver.ubuntu.com too
<wgrant> keyserver.ubuntu.com isn't a single server, so it's not quite that simple
<wgrant> Best to wait a day or two if you can
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<wgrant> We're working on replacing the software that runs keyserver.ubuntu.com with something more reliable.
<wgrant> But it's still a couple of weeks away
<AnAnt> /CLOSE
<juliank> cjwatson: is the diff generator broken?
<juliank> I uploaded goplay no-change rebuild over 12 hours ago, does not have a diff yet
<cjwatson> juliank: Thanks, should be unstuck now, though it has a backlog
<juliank> thanks
<cjwatson> juliank: your diff finally processed
<juliank> cjwatson: yay!
<acheronuk> LP git: 503 Service Unavailable
<cjwatson> Yes I know
<cjwatson> Working on it
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. thank you
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Should be back
<cjwatson> (A while ago - I was busy on something else)
<brainwash> any chance to remove this requirement? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/784485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 784485 in ubuntu-website-content "Ubuntu pastebin requires Launchpad credentials for getting the plaintext version of a paste" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<teward> brainwash: given that's a "Won't Fix" my guess is "No"
<brainwash> it was a won't fix in 2012
<brainwash> that's why I ask
<brainwash> we now have 2019
<teward> all pastebins ar eheavily abused.  Pretty sure the "protect from abuse" component is still relevant
<teward> (which is the quoted reason)
<teward> but I don't think that #launchpad is the proper place to discuss that integration
<teward> since AIUI that's a separate component
<brainwash> I guess I don't understand that part about abuse protection
<brainwash> I'll try to wait for a response in #ubuntu-website
<brainwash> but that channel is probably dead
<cjwatson> brainwash: Launchpad developers don't maintain paste.ubuntu.com.
<cjwatson> Can't help you.
<cjwatson> teward: The CVE sync script is fixed on production now, so the missing sequence numbers should be fixed as of the next time that cron job runs (sometime tomorrow morning)
<teward> cjwatson: ack.
<teward> was it a proxy issue?
<teward> or was the script busted?
<cjwatson> teward: Old version of the requests package with an old certificate bundle that was missing cve.mitre.org's current root
<teward> ah, makes total sense.
<teward> glad to hear it's fixed :)
<cjwatson> I'd entirely coincidentally already done the work to upgrade requests, so it was just a rollout
<teward> ah, heh.
<teward> nice
<teward> cjwatson: thanks for poking at it again :)
<teward> CVEs not being updated sounds like a bad thing ;)
#launchpad 2019-06-19
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Firefighting: git saturation | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: wgrant: it seems ppc builders are stuck in cleaning again - all but 6/12/13/19 are in cleaning and that is the same state as of 5 minutes ago
<cpaelzer> could on of you take a look if they are really stuck tihs time?
<wgrant> Do you mean ppc64el?
<cpaelzer> and if so give them a kind bump to move again
<cpaelzer> yes
<wgrant> Fixed.
<cpaelzer> thanks, I'll reload in 10 min and check the effects
 * cpaelzer is not sure wgrant should be online at this time
<cpaelzer> pelase tell me you are travelling
<wgrant> I just had a meeting :)
<cpaelzer> I see 1 & 2 became idle, so it seems that your doing had a positive effect (they will soon be filled by their 6 day queue)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cpaelzer> thanks, things seem to be resolved for now wgrant
<Eickmeyer> wgrant: Is the queue on amd64 accurate? ~17000 jobs in queue??
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: Test rebuild in progress
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: Most new builds will be scheduled ahead of that.  Don't panic
 * Eickmeyer puts away his hydroxyzine
 * Eickmeyer also remembers where his towel is
<Eickmeyer> Thanks, cjwatson. :)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build dispatching paused for maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Non-x86 builders paused for maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<acheronuk> I forgot what most builders being on 'Manual' means. That ^^ reminds me :)
<teward> cjwatson: non-x86... does this include amd64 or are those builders still considered part of the x86 infra (x86_64) ?
<acheronuk> x86 includes amd64 in this context
<acheronuk> + i386 practically, as it the same builders
<acheronuk> teward: look at https://launchpad.net/builders/ and you'll see that it is non amd64/i386 builds that are on manula, with just a few builds running as presumably they started before the stop
<teward> ah, right, couldn't tell because that page timed out for me when i tried to view :)
<teward> thanks
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> teward: yes, as acheronuk says I use x86 as shorthand for amd64/i386
<cjwatson> in the context of LP anyway
#launchpad 2019-06-20
<rbasak> How is X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale resolved into a single entry if multiple reasons exist (such as membership of multiple teams)?
<rbasak> Specifically I want to filter out "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Reviewer @usd-import-team" but don't want it to catch MPs in which I am in some other more selective teams.
<cjwatson> I think in general we try to give the most specific reason
<cjwatson> Which is a slightly vague idea
<rbasak> The trouble is I'm not sure you know my priority order for my team memberships
<cjwatson> In the case of e.g. subscriber vs. registrant it's clearer
<cjwatson> (Bear with me, refreshing my memory)
<cjwatson> Right, so personal reasons always beat team ones, but otherwise I'm afraid it's currently whichever one LP adds to its recipient set first
<rbasak> OK, thanks
<cjwatson> https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/tree/lib/lp/services/mail/notificationrecipientset.py more or less
<rfried> Hi. I get error when I try to copy package.
<rfried> Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: copying package bitwise.  bitwise 0.21-1ubuntu1 in precise (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)
<rfried> As far as I remember I'm using the same method I used before. I initially upload my package to Trusty, and then copy to all other serieses
<rfried> Copy from Trusty to Precise worked, and all other failed.
<sarnold> what operation exactly did you undertake?
<rfried> sarnold: using the web site I'm trying to copy package.
<rfried> https://launchpad.net/~ramon-fried/+archive/ubuntu/bitwise/+copy-packages
<rfried> Choosing the package, destination series and "Copy existing binaries" as copy options.
<sarnold> hrm, dang, I've got nothing, you'll need an expert for that one then, sorry
<cjwatson> It's already in precise for that archive, you can't copy it again
<cjwatson> Oh, not sure about xenial, will have to look when not also making dinner
<cjwatson> You may just need to upload to xenial with a slightly higher version number (e.g. append +ubuntu16.04.1)
<cjwatson> Uploading to trusty first and copying to precise is weird anyway.  Normally you either upload to the oldest and then copy forward to everything else once it's built and published, or upload separately to each
<rfried> sarnold, cjwatson: it appears that it works only if I copy to a later release, and doesn't work if I copy to a earlier release.
<rfried> Thanks for you suggestion
<sarnold> interesting; I knew that copying to previous releases would probably be a problem for *users* but didn't expect launchpad to dislike it :)
<cjwatson> The problem is usually something related to "new" architectures appearing (i.e. architectures that were in the older release but gone in the newer one)
<sarnold> ahhh :) thanks
#launchpad 2019-06-21
<ricotz> hi, is the PPA publisher stalled somehow? I am waiting for built package to be published since 4 hours
<cjwatson> hm, why does this keep happening
<teward> cjwatson: because the infra hates you?
<cjwatson> Well I knew that already
<teward> also noticing a lot of timeouts (no OOPS codes) when trying to change bug statuses too
<teward> not sure if ther'es a total infra slowdown or something
<teward> ut tested here, on my phone, and from my work system and it's all timing out :|
<cjwatson> Timeouts on bugs are unrelated
<cjwatson> And probably the usual thing we know about
<cjwatson> Wait a bit
<cjwatson> ricotz: restarting now, thanks
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks
<bjonnh> Can I change my login email? I removed the old address (after adding the new one) but my login is still my old address.
<cjwatson> bjonnh: You need to change it separately on login.ubuntu.com (= login.launchpad.net)
<bjonnh> I think I'm locked out of my account I can't login with any of the email anymore
<bjonnh> nm
<cjwatson> You should be able to log into login.u.c directly
<bjonnh> ok let me change on ubuntu then
<bjonnh> all of that is CarlFK's fault ;)
<CarlFK> probably :p
 * CarlFK waves at cjwatson
<bjonnh> darn captcha
<bjonnh> hey look it works
<bjonnh> thanks CarlFK
<bjonnh> and cjwatson
<CarlFK> \o/
<cjwatson> cool
<bjonnh> I still have an old duplicate account is there anything we can do about that?
<bjonnh> (not active since 2006)
<bjonnh> and there is nothing in it
<cjwatson> If you still have access to its login credentials then you can merge it.  Otherwise no.
<cjwatson> (We can administratively merge accounts, but in the general case the only way that we can be confident that it's yours is if you have login access to it)
<ricotz> cjwatson, just curious, is the PPA publisher running again?
<cjwatson> ricotz: Yes, but it was out for long enough that it has a giant backlog
<ricotz> I see, I will wait then
#launchpad 2019-06-22
<bjonnh> cjwatson: no I don't have the credentials lost them a while ago. But they have the same name just with a _
<bjonnh> cjwatson: not that it matters, it was just to clean things up
<bjonnh> (as it is empty since 2006)
#launchpad 2020-06-15
<stub> How to I change https://code.launchpad.net/~stub/+snap/juju-wait from Ubuntu Core 16 to core18? I think the builds are failing because my snapcraft.yaml is now core18
 * RikMills thinks diddledan needs to fix his IRC!
 * amurray agrees with RikMills 
* ilasc changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: ilasc (06:00-13:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * blahdeblah thinks RikMills needs to filter join/part/quit. :-)
<RikMills> cjwatson: looks like many NOT x86 builders are shown as not finishing things? buildd-manager or similar again?
<RikMills> e.g. lubuntu ci builds that should take little time not finished 5 hrs later
<SpecialK|Canon> RikMills: If you could direct issues/queries at the help contact per the topic please :)
<SpecialK|Canon> ilasc: ^
<ilasc> looking
<ilasc> RikMills: should be better now
<RikMills> ilasc: ty :)
<ilasc> :) no prob
<oSoMoN> I'm trying to understand what's going on in bug #1883546, and I wonder whether there's a way to enable snapcraft debug logs in snap builds on LP ?
<ubot5> bug 1883546 in Snapcraft "[regression] build phase tries to update the apt cache even when not needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883546
<ogra> are the arm builders still stuck somewhere ... i have a snap build in "Building Soon" state since roughly 3h now
<ogra> GRRR !!!! sigh ... i wish the "snapcraft.i👋<snapname>/build" page would actually notify if the login expired ... seems the above was a stale website (that i simply hadn't refreshed manually)
<kyrofa> Is there a way to make the archive for the mailing list for my team in LP NOT public?
<rbasak> Looks like public is the only option when creating a mailing list for a regular team.
<rbasak> We (internal to Canonical) had need for a private list and we got that through lists.canonical.com instead. I don't know if there was any other option in Launchpad.
<kyrofa> rbasak, very good, thank you. I assumed as much!
#launchpad 2020-06-16
<wgrant> kyrofa: A private team's mailing list archive is private.
#launchpad 2020-06-17
<ricotz> ilasc, hi, are builds which "failed to upload" lost or is an admin able to recover them? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/19468809
<ilasc> hi ricotz hopefully yes, we're looking into it as we speak
<ricotz> ilasc, thanks
<ricotz> ilasc, another ppc64el build failed but the build log says it was successful https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+build/19468729
<ilasc> ok ricotz , thanks for the headsup
<ilasc> it should be building now
<ricotz> ilasc, please let me known whether those builds need a retry
<ilasc> ricotz: looking at the first one looks like it's currently building: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ilasc> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds?build_state=building
<ilasc> but not for Bionic
<ilasc> hmmm
<ricotz> ilasc, only look at the specific builds I mentioned :)
<ricotz> I did not retry them yet to give you a chance to debug those
<ilasc> ok, thanks
<ilasc> looking now
<ilasc> ricotz: those are gone, you can go ahead and retry them
<ricotz> ilasc, thanks for checking, I assume the underlying issue is known
<xnox> wgrant:  does https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1883271 look reasonable. And would it be possible to implement & deploy it before groovy ships?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1883271 in Launchpad itself "Please remove md5sum and sha1 from the archive metadata" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> it will reduce the size of archive metadata files quite a bit. and also speed up clients.
<xnox> (cause apt validates all hashes that are present, even if they are weak)
#launchpad 2020-06-18
<wgrant> xnox: It seems likely that we'd add a setting to DistroSeries which specified the set of hash algorithms to use, but it needs some discussion. But if Ubuntu wants it before groovy, which seems sane, it's likely doable.
<xnox> wgrant:  right, yeah, looking at other things it might be closer to `distroseries.index_compressors`
<xnox> wgrant:  what do i need to do, to say that yeah, we want this for groovy GA?
<xnox> and like MD5SUm should be gone from Packages file too
<xnox> Release/InRelease
<xnox> everywhere =)
<wgrant> It's unlikely that we'd vary the set of hash algorithms between index types.
<wgrant> xnox: Probably best to ask Kristian.
<Laney> ilasc: hey, is something down @ lp git? getting client hangs
<ilasc> @Laney
<ilasc> hey
<ilasc> yes
<ilasc> IS just flagged the incident
<Laney> ah
<Laney> oh yeah I see that, it *just* happened :>
<ilasc> 🙂
<Laney> back!#
<ilasc> thanks Laney
#launchpad 2020-06-19
<Laney> ddstreet: cc cjwatson: After https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1862948, what is the strategy for intentionally using lplib under sudo?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862948 in launchpadlib "launchpadlib should not use keyring when running under sudo" [High,Fix released]
<Laney> For ubuntu-cdimage we have a shared user which we switch to using sudo, but now it isn't storing LP credentials
<wgrant> Laney: As a workaround, unset SUDO_USER? But agreed that it's a questionable behaviour.
<Laney> wgrant: Yeah, that works and I guess we could have cdimage do that in a pinch, but...
<Laney> anyway I'm off today so I'll just leave that little nugget here for discussion :>
<ddstreet> Laney it seems like having a shared user use a single LP login is a bad idea, isn't it?  But in any case, if you *do* want to use python-keyring to store the creds under sudo, you should manually create a KeyringCredentialStore instance and pass that to Launchpad.login_with(..., credential_store=your_instance)
<yacc> Have troubles to login with Ubuntu-One (I can login on Ubuntu, confirm the data transfer, but I get a launchpat.net error: (Error ID: OOPS-dfbc9968e52f191e8023225a78583ca4) )
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-dfbc9968e52f191e8023225a78583ca4
<tomwardill> yacc: drop an email to feedback@launchpad.net with that info and include the OOPS and someone on support rotation will take a look at it
<tomwardill> although we're getting to the end of the week, so it might not be till Monday, is it urgent?
<yacc> Not really. It's the end of week for us, I just discovered an lxml bug that is probably also affecting us. If so, it's probably better that I "press affects us and comment with details" on Monday, because I started some endurance tests to verify the issue that will run for some time just now ;)
<tomwardill> cool, it looks like a fairly common account duplication problem, so should be straight forward to fix
<xnox> Laney:  as sudo, i normally use `lp-shell --credentials-file=CREDENTIALS_FILE` => such that a static file is used as secrets storage.
<Laney> ddstreet: I mean we've got access to a lot more sensitive things than a Launchpad bot account in there, this is probably the least of our worries
<Laney> would you be up for writing down the best practices somewhere?
